# Lebendiger Köderfisch ?



## Paradize (8. Juli 2009)

Nabend,
Ich bin nun seit 2 Monaten stolzer Angler. Ich wollte mir morgen eine Stellfischrute kaufen , um damit mit Lebendigen Köderfisch auf Raubfisch zu angeln. 

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das es verboten sei ? Ich wohne in Niedersachsen. Alle die ich bisher auf Raubfisch gesehn habe angeln ALLE mit Lebendigen KöFi. Also ist es nun verboten oder erlaubt ? Habe auch in meine Papiere geschaut , da habe ich auch nichts gelesen das es verboten sei.

Würde es sich dann überhaupt noch lohnen eine Stellfischrute zu kaufen ?

Bin momentan total verwirrt #c Ich dachte bisher immer das es erlaubt sei , weil es hier wirklich JEDER macht.

Bitte klärt mich auf.


----------



## Fisher86 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Es is definitiv verboten!


----------



## Paradize (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Dann scheint es der Fischereiaufsicht ja nicht zu stören , angelt ja irgendwie jeder damit oO


----------



## olafson (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

dann mach es auch#6


----------



## Allerangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|bigeyes Wohne in Celle und kann nur sagen " no go " ! Also verboten !


----------



## daci7 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich bin nun seit 2 Monaten stolzer Angler.
> [...]


 
... und wenn du es länger bleiben willst lass die finger von lebenden köfis! 

stellfischrute bringt natürlich auch was mit dem toten köfi, wenn man den punktgenau platzieren muss/will/kann.

grüße,
david


----------



## Paradize (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



olafson schrieb:


> dann mach es auch#6



Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust das meine Papiere weg sind und ich ne saftige Strafe zahlen muss.


Schöne ******* , hatte mich gefreut


----------



## olafson (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

dann mach nen toten drauf, wo ist das problem|kopfkrat


----------



## Paradize (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich seh´s ja immer bei meinen Kumpel. Er Angelt immer mit Stellfisch und Lebenden Köderfisch und hat damit sogut wie immer Erfolg , an einen Wochenende ist meistens ein Hecht drinne. Auf fetzen siehts da meist mau aus.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

sowas kenn ich auch...
Vorstandsangeln: Man guckt rum und bei 9 von 10 leuten bewegt sich die Pose, und das Schlimme daran ist, das unser 1. Vorsitzender auch noch Polizist ist...#q

Und die gleichen leute, die dort mit lebendem Köfi angeln, regen sich darüber auf, das man in 4 Wochen 3.5kg boilies füttert....

Da krieg ich nen:vKrampf...


----------



## L-TownPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich glaube lang lang ist her war das auch ein Prüfungsfrage oder?

da ging es glaube darum wie man ein Köderfisch betäubt und tötet ohne Schmerzen und leiden 

mach nicht das was andere machen 
für Tierquälerei sind sehr hohe Strafen zu erwarten 

und du kannst davon ausgehen 
das die die es am See machen zu 90% keine Fischereischein haben (Schwarzangler)

denn so was macht auch kein Angler


----------



## olafson (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

was genau willst du denn hören? kauf dir ne stellfischrute, geh nach luxemburg und steck ein köfi lebend drauf, oder nen toten in deutschland, oder....  dann häng das, aber nicht auf große glocke


----------



## Allerangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Auf fetzen siehts da meist mau aus.


 

Kannst ihn ja auch ganz anbieten |uhoh: Habe das gefühl das Du Deine Papiere morgens beim Frühstücken in der Kellogspackung gefunden hast,sonst müßte man sowas eigendlich wissen ! 

Kann einer von den Mods den Müll hier evtl dicht machen ! Er weiß ja jetzt das es verboten ist, rege mich sonst nur auf #d


----------



## olafson (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> ich glaube lang lang ist her war das auch ein Prüfungsfrage oder?
> 
> da ging es glaube darum wie man ein Köderfisch betäubt und tötet ohne Schmerzen und leiden
> 
> ...



das glaubst du jetzt selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## Paradize (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja auch ganz anbieten |uhoh: Habe das gefühl das Du Deine Papiere morgens beim Frühstücken in der Kellogspackung gefunden hast,sonst müßte man sowas eigendlich wissen !
> 
> Kann einer von den Mods den Müll hier evtl dicht machen ! Er weiß ja jetzt das es verboten ist, rege mich sonst nur auf #d



Ich habe keine Prüfung , ich bin nur im Verein. Ich mache meine Prüfung im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Allerangler (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Prüfung , ich bin nur im Verein. Ich mache meine Prüfung im nächsten Jahr.


 

Fischereierlaubniskarte mußte ja haben oder ? Da steht glaube ich geschrieben mit 3 Handruten davon z.b. 2 auf Friedfisch und *eine* auf *Raubfisch* *wahlweise mit Kunstköder oder toten Köderfisch *

Würde selber gucken,bin aber zu faul jetzt in Keller zu rennen :q

und wen Du wirklich keine Prüfung haben solltest, hast das mit dem toten Köderfisch ja jetzt schon gelernt !


----------



## L-TownPlayer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



olafson schrieb:


> das glaubst du jetzt selbst nicht, oder?



ja aber seinen schein zu riskieren ist auch nicht das ware also mach ich das nicht 
und wenn er keinen fischereischein hat darf er denn überhaupt köderfische an den haken hängen ?

also bei uns nicht


----------



## loki133 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich finde einfach angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist das allerletzte!
In meinem Angelverein fliegst du sofort raus, wenn du damit erwischt wirst!
Es ist nicht zu unrecht verpönt und zeugt nicht gerade von Sportsgeist!
Es ist schlechtweg Tierquälerei. Mann kann auch mit anderen Methoden genauso gut fangen ohne einen armen Fisch auf einen Haken zu ziehen und zu warten bis er vor Erschöpfung stirbt oder von einem Räuber zerrissen wird.
Mein Tip:
Fang mit so etwas erst gar nicht an. Gehört meiner Meinung nach, wenn schon nicht schwarz auf weiß vorhanden, zu den ungeschriebenen Gesetzen.
Wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg und einen guten Start in deine Anglerkarriere.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich bin nun seit 2 Monaten stolzer Angler. Ich wollte mir morgen eine Stellfischrute kaufen , um damit mit Lebendigen Köderfisch auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich gelesen das es verboten sei ? Ich wohne in Niedersachsen. Alle die ich bisher auf Raubfisch gesehn habe angeln ALLE mit Lebendigen KöFi. Also ist es nun verboten oder erlaubt ? Habe auch in meine Papiere geschaut , da habe ich auch nichts gelesen das es verboten sei.
> ...




Das fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch ist in ganz Deutschland grundsätzlich erst mal verboten, solange es keine (sehr seltene) Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt. #4

Es gibt ja bekanntlich dennoch Leute die verbotene Dinge dennoch machen, man muss dann eben mit den Konsequenzen leben wenn man erwischt wird. :c

PS: Mit totem Köderfisch oder Kunstködern fängt man auch prima Hechte... #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

- verboten
- Stellfischrute geht auch hervorragend mit toten Köfi
- würd ich nicht mit ansehen wenn ALLE mit lebendem Köfi fischen #q


----------



## chivas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> - würd ich nicht mit ansehen wenn ALLE mit lebendem Köfi fischen #q



dito.

organisier nen rundumschlag - da haste bald alle hechte für dich alleine


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir kommt es so vor, als sind hier auch viele Heuchler unterwegs - wäre der lebende Köfi in D nicht verboten, gäbe es unter Anglern sicherlich keine solchen Diskussionen....
> 
> Ich kenn noch die Zeiten VOR dem Verbot - und auf Hecht war der beste Köder nun mal ein Zappler und dann kam laaange nichts


 

Hat sich da etwa jemand geoutet?!|bigeyes|supergri

Spaß beiseite, mMn hast du vollkommen recht, vor dem Verbot hat sich da kein Schwein drum geschwert, geschweige denn Gedanken drum gemacht. Ich kenn keinen der früher mit totem Köderfisch geangelt hat, höchstens auf Aal an der Grundrute. 


MfG

Alex


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

was früher war muss heute gut sein?
die kreatur entwickelt sich weiter auch der mensch !


----------



## jenskanne (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

hi, 
mann sollte sich überlegen was man macht, da kommen ja nicht nur hohe Strafen auf einen zu sondern auch eine Anzeige. Und ein Eintrag im Führungszeugnis wegen tierquälerei, macht sich nicht nur gut bei z.b. bewerbungen. Dazu kommen meistens auch noch Hausverbote für Gewässer usw.
mfg


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> was früher war muss heute gut sein?
> die kreatur entwickelt sich weiter auch der mensch !


Merkwürdigerweise erleben die meisten deutschen Angler eine Entwicklung "Back to the Roots" sobald sie ein Land bereisen, in dem der zappelnde Köfi noch erlaubt ist.:q
Zumindest wurde mir noch nie bekannt, das jemals ein Guide am Ebro, Po usw. aufgefordert wurde den Aal oder Karpfen gefälligst zu töten, bevor er an die Wallermontage kommt.#d
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Reiner und Martin, ihr habt vollkommen Recht!

Doch bald wird hier wieder ein furchtbares Hauen und Stechen losgehen.

Und das Ding mit dem Zappelköderfisch ist mindestens genauso abgenudelt wie das elende C&R Thema...|rolleyes

Ich würd mal sagen: "JEDER WIE ER MAG!"

Und wenn's verboten ist und er wird erwischt, dann ist es pP!


----------



## Esoxfreund (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

hier bei uns im tiefsten Osten, sitzen die Rentner nur mit lebenden Köfi mit 2 Posenmontagen ..
die kennen nichts anderes, selbst die Kontrolleure wissen das und sehen darüber hinweg (weil sie selbst mit Köfi angeln).
Wenn du dann deine Kunstköder durch die gegend schleppst, wirst du noch seltsam angeschaut |supergri
Viel schlimmer als das Köfi-angeln ist, das hier jeder Köfi Hecht abgeschlagen wird egal ob 50 oder 43cm  #q


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und das Ding mit dem Zappelköderfisch ist mindestens genauso abgenudelt wie das elende C&R Thema...|rolleyes


Recht hast du....bis denne bei erfreulicheren Themen#h


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@MFT-Dirk Good Postig!

Ich habe nichts gegen lebende Köfis, wo es erlaubt ist. In Deutschland ist es aber nunmal verboten, von daher mach ich mir da keine Gedanken, ob ich es mal mit lebendem Köfi versuchen sollte und angele wenn denn mit einem toten Fisch.

Leider ist es in vielen Vereinen Gang und Gebe beide Augen zuzudrücken, wenn jemand (besonders die Senioren und Langzeitmitglieder) mit lebenden Köfi angeln.
Sollte mal ein Vereinsgewässerwart zur Kontrolle längs kommen, geht er gleich weiter, da man sich kennt, aber ich will die Leute mal sehen, wenn die Blauen oder das Ordnungsamt mal vorbeischaut...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die ganzen "Pseudomoralisten" sollten sich mal überlegen, wie sie fischen würde, wenn es in Deutschland das Verbot nicht gäbe




Melde mich wieder zu Wort...

(kleiner Insider, einige werden es wohl verstehen )

Nicht unbedingt, Martin. Gaaaanz früher habe ich auch mit lebendem Köder gefischt, aber irgendwann, und zwar deutlich VOR dem Verbot, empfand ich dies zunehmend, nun ja, irgendwie komisch...
Seitdem geht´s NUR NOCH mit totem Köder zur Sache und in den bringt man schließlich auf die eine oder andere Art auch genügend Bewegung.
Tja, nicht immer hat es was mit Gesetzen zu tun.

Übrigens: Mit dem qualvollen Durchspießen lebender Würmer habe ich gar keine Probleme, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Schinderhannes (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Der lebende Köfi ist in meinen Augen nicht nur zu recht verboten, das Angeln damit ist auch irgendwie langweilig.
Damit stell ich dem Fisch ne Plumpe Falle, dass kann jeder.
Beim toten Köfi oder Kunstködern musss man den Fisch überlisten, und das erfordert ein wenig Wissen,Erfahrung und Geschick. Die Kunst des Angelns halt.


----------



## wäcki (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

da ich an der tschechischen Grenze wohne, fahre ich öfter an die stauseen im nachbarland zum angeln....dort wäre der lebende Köderfisch zwar erlaubt, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden einen lebenden köderfisch am haken zu haben....

kann auch daran liegen, dass ich die zeit in der das bei uns noch erlaubt war nicht ganz mitbekommen habe, weil ich zu jung war...

letztes jahr haben ein fischereiaufseherkollege und ich einen angler mit lebenden köderfisch erwischt...ich glaub den entzug der karte hätte er noch verschmerzt, aber als er dann die strafe für tierquälerei zahlen musste hat ihn doch ein wenig mitgenommen....


grüße wäcki


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Also - wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde:

Jeder weiß, dass es verboten ist und viele machen es trotzdem noch immer!

Evtl. hilft es einigen Kollegen dabei, eine eigene Entscheidung zu treffen, wenn ich mir den Hinweis erlaube, dass ein solcher Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz mit ca. 700 -1500 Euro zu buche schlagen kann (regional unterschiedlich und teilweise Einkommens- und Nachtatverhaltensabhängig!).

Wenn die Behörden wach sind und der Staatsanwalt in seiner Begleitverfügung eine Mitteilung an sie macht, kann es auch komplett den Angelschein kosten, oder eine Sperre von mehreren Jahren mit sich bringen!

...mir wäre es das Risiko nicht wert, weil ich mein Hobby zu sehr liebe - zum Glück ist der Hecht auch nicht mein Zielfisch ´(wohl der einzige Räuber, der unschlagbar so gut wie nur darauf und auf Kunstköder anspringt!) - Zander und Wels klappt auch recht gut auf meine toten TK-Köfis!

Also - ihr seid alle alt genug, um zu wissen, was ihr macht!

Ernie


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Verstehe die Diskussion nicht.

Es wurde nur gefragt ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht.

Es ist definitiv nicht erlaubt!

Was geht es mich an was die anderen machen? Wenn jemand meint er müsste gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, muss er auch mit den daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen leben können.

Grüsse


----------



## Schinderhannes (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stell ich nicht mit jedem natürlichen Köder dem Fisch "eine plumpe Falle"???? Egal ob Köfi leb./tot, oder Wurm?? Oder betäubst Du Deine Würmer vorher.... Dass ist ja kpl. Käse....


 
Ja ein wenig ist das so, deshalb angel ich auch am liebsten mit der Spinn und Fliegenrute.(wenig Gepäck und saubere Finger)
Ansitzen eigentlich nur mit Freunden und da sind Fische fast schon Nebensache.
Beim Hechtangeln muss man den toten Köfi schon irgendwie Leben einhauchen, sonst gibt dat (meistens) nix.


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich schließe mich zu 100% der meinung an, dass viele leute noch heute mit lebendem köder angeln würden, und nicht so moralpredigten halten würden, wäre es nicht gesetzeswiedrig.

die menschen in den ländern, in denen es erlaubt ist sind doch nicht unmoralischer oder unethischer als wir deutschen, oder? oder gibt es dort einfach mehr potenzielle tierquäler? 

moral und ethik entwickeln die wenigsten leute von sich heraus, meist braucht man anleitung und vorreiter dazu um traditionen zu brechen und neue zu setzen (wie zb dieses gesetz). daher sind moral und ethik auch niemals universell übertragbar und genau aus diesem grund gibts halt auch so viel zoff auf dieser welt. (deutsche tierschützer gegen den walfang grönlands und japans, ggn die fellindustrie in vielen ländern; umweltschützer gegen die brandrodung im regenwald usw.)

allerdings ist aus selbigem grund die tatsache, dass sich menschen nun gewisse in gesetzen festgehaltene ethische grundsätze auf die fahne schreiben und propagieren lobenswert (falls sie sich auch danach richten und nicht in andren ländern anders handeln).

so seh ich die sache


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Jup, guter Schlußsatz


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

für niedersachen gibt es laut fischereirecht 3 ausnahmen wo es erlaubt ist. trifft aber nur in seltenen fällen zu.


----------



## guifri (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Antwort auf die Frage: In Deutschland verboten.

Meine Meinung dazu: Im Rahmen der Verhältnismäßgkeit habe ich kein Problem mit lebendem Köderfisch, da wo es erlaubt ist, zu angeln.

Ich stelle fest, dass sich die von den Grünen entwickelte Haltung dazu und den daraus resultierenden Gesetzesänderungen, in den Köpfen insbesondere derer, die die andere Zeit gar nicht mehr kennen, etabliert hat und als eigene Meinung übernommen wurde.

Das Problem, dass nicht zuletzt aus der KöFi-Diskussion sondern auch Setzkescherdisukussion etc. entstanden ist, ist eine oft zu beobachtende ambivalente Haltung von Anglern dem Angeln gegenüber. Manch einer schämt sich hier ja schon fast zuzugeben, dass der Adrenalin-Pegel steigt, wenn ein Fisch einsteigt und man FREUDE dabei empfindet. Und ich behaupte mal, die wenigsten denken in dem Moment daran: Hurra, ich hab was für den Kochtopf.  

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Die, die immer behaupten, Sie würden für den Kochtopf angeln und wenn sie genug zum Essen haben, aufhören zu angeln, sind mir immer noch suspekt, auch wenn das deutsche Recht voll auf ihrer Seite ist.

Ganz kurz off topic: Irgendwo stand hier was von, der Mensch entwickelt sich weiter. Mag sein, aber was ich beobachte, ist, dass viele Menschen sich nicht vorteilhaft weiterentwickeln und der Umgang der Menschen miteinander eher schlecht wird.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Es gibt doch immer wieder Themen die derart verlaufen, man muss nur einmal Lebender KöFi oder C&R schreien und schon explodiert der Thread. 

Man regt sich über eine Sache auf die geregelt ist. Ob man sie einhält ist eine andere Sache! Natürlich ist es Mist wenn Kontroleure nicht darauf achten, aber früher oder später kriegen sie schon ein paar auf die Nuss! 

Im Grunde genommen sind alle sich doch einig das es verboten ist, es manche trotzdem machen und nahezu alle es machen würden wenn es nicht verboten wäre|rolleyes. Was man aus dem verbot macht ist jedem selbst überlassen, dann soll er aber auch gerade dafür stehen. Was nicht heisst das ich es dulde wenn es jemand macht!

Es ist aber verboten und deshalb sollte man sich dran halten!

Greetz FF


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen sind alle sich doch einig das es verboten ist, es manche trotzdem machen und nahezu alle es machen würden wenn es nicht verboten wäre|rolleyes.



Ist fast wie mit dem "zu schnell Fahren".


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das kann man auf fast jedes Gesetz übertragen...

Oder würdet ihr euren Plasma kaufen wenn man ihn auch einfach mitnehmen dürfte?


----------



## guifri (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Es gibt doch immer wieder Themen die derart verlaufen, man muss nur einmal Lebender KöFi oder C&R schreien und schon explodiert der Thread.
> 
> Man regt sich über eine Sache auf die geregelt ist. Ob man sie einhält ist eine andere Sache! Natürlich ist es Mist wenn Kontroleure nicht darauf achten, aber früher oder später kriegen sie schon ein paar auf die Nuss!
> 
> ...



Ach so...und bloß weil was geregelt ist, soll man nicht mehr drüber diskutieren dürfen? Das wäre aber ganz schlecht für eine Demokratie...

Ich könnte dir buchstäblich hunderte Beispiele allein in Deutschland aufzählen, wo was geregelt ist, was in höchstem Maße der Diskussion bedarf. 

Was glaubst Du denn wie Gesetzesänderungen zustande kommen? Da wird selten was geregelt, was nicht vorher schon geregelt war. 

Sinn einer Diskussion ist halt unterschiedliche Standpunkte zu erörtern...Und anscheinend gibt es halt bei Themen, wie C u. R., Laichdorsch, LeKöFi etc. viele davon.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Ach so...und bloß weil was geregelt ist, soll man nicht mehr drüber diskutieren dürfen? Das wäre aber ganz schlecht für eine Demokratie...
> 
> Ich könnte dir buchstäblich hunderte Beispiele allein in Deutschland aufzählen, wo was geregelt ist, was in höchstem Maße der Diskussion bedarf.
> 
> ...




Es ging in meinem Post um speziell diesen Fall.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ist fast wie mit dem "zu schnell Fahren".


 
Jo - nur das hier das "Knöllchen" etwas teurer wird, wenn mal einer "blitzt" !

*grins*

ernie


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Naja, die hier angesprochenen 700-1500 Euro für Tierquälerei finde ich nicht gerade günstiger.


Edit: @ crazyFish: Ich glaub ich hab's nun. Hatte das beim fixen Lesen so verstanden, dass die "Auto-Knöllchen" teurer wären. Das kommt davon, wenn man ein _hier _überliest.


----------



## crazyFish (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Chrizzi
Glaube du hast die Anführungszeichen übersehen


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass nicht zuletzt aus der KöFi-Diskussion sondern auch Setzkescherdisukussion etc. entstanden ist, ist eine oft zu beobachtende ambivalente Haltung von Anglern dem Angeln gegenüber. Manch einer schämt sich hier ja schon fast zuzugeben, dass der Adrenalin-Pegel steigt, wenn ein Fisch einsteigt und man FREUDE dabei empfindet. Und ich behaupte mal, die wenigsten denken in dem Moment daran: Hurra, ich hab was für den Kochtopf.
> 
> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Die, die immer behaupten, Sie würden für den Kochtopf angeln und wenn sie genug zum Essen haben, aufhören zu angeln, sind mir immer noch suspekt, auch wenn das deutsche Recht voll auf ihrer Seite ist.


 
naja, das man das angeln in 99,9% der fälle nicht zum hauptnahrungserwerb betreibt und ganz bestimmt nicht darauf angewiesen ist, sollte klar sein. Trotzdem kann man doch für den Kochtopf angeln, c&r und auch den spaß beim angeln wunderbar unter einen hut bringen. ich versteh bei den meisten nicht wo das problem dabei liegt.

ich angel, weil es mir spaß macht und weil ich gerne frische fische esse. wenn ich fische fange von denen ich geschmacklich nichts halte, oder die ich aus anderen gründen nicht verwerten kann bzw. verwerten will, dann gehen die natürlich wieder zurück ins wasser. 
(genauso wie mir die leute suspekt sind, die nur für den kochtopf angeln und alles mitnehmen, sind mir die leute suspekt, die angeln und keinen fisch mögen,  alles wieder reinschmeißen aber trotzdem die meiste/größte/seltenste/schönsten fische fangen müssen)

Genauso wie es klar sein sollte, dass die diskussion (gerade über so strittige themen wie setzkescher, lebendköfi, c&r, aalschnüre usw) wichtig ist. (falls denn diskutiert wird und sich nicht wie in den meisten trööts nach 3 sachlichen posts alle anschnauzen)

grüße, david


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest, dass sich die von den Grünen entwickelte Haltung dazu und den daraus resultierenden Gesetzesänderungen, in den Köpfen insbesondere derer, die die andere Zeit gar nicht mehr kennen, etabliert hat und als eigene Meinung übernommen wurde.


 

Was haben die Grünen damit zu tun?


----------



## Lucius (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Antwort auf die Frage: In Deutschland verboten.
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu: Im Rahmen der Verhältnismäßgkeit habe ich kein Problem mit lebendem Köderfisch, da wo es erlaubt ist, zu angeln.
> 
> ...



Bei dem rotmarkierten würde es mich interessiern, wieso jemand der Jünger ist und eine ältere Gesetzgebung nicht kennt, das Recht abgesprochen bekommt das seine Meinung nur eine übernommene ist, bloß weil Sie vielleicht auf Argumenten der Grünen basiert?Wie bildest du dir den deine "ureigene" Meinung?
Ich glaub hier ist dir eher deine "Anti-Grünen" -Hengst mit dir durchgegangen, oder hast du nur die Meinung von CDU-Anhängern übernommen!?.... denk mal drüber nach...#6

Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, der den entnommen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnimmt und abstreiten würde, das der eig. Kick beim Angeln der Biss und der Drill ist.
Die Frage ist doch nur: respektiere Ich , das mein "Sportgerät" ein lebendiges Wesen ist, und beschränke mich dann auf ein Maß welches die eig. Moral und der Gesetzgeber vorgibt, oder betreibe Ich reines C&R , und es geht mir nur um den Kick und Ich setze mich basierend auf meiner eig. Moral über bestehende Gesetze hinweg, das selbe gilt auch für die Frage der lebenden Köderfische...

Ein schwieriges Thema, den wo ist die Grenze...!?

Ich selbst hab kein Problem damit einen Tauwurm auf eine Ködernadel zu ziehen, obwohl Ich schon manchmal ein komisches Gefühl hab , zu sehen das der Wurm sehr wohl auf den Einstich mit Schmerzähnlichen Reaktionen reagiert.
Bei einem Fisch tu Ich mich da schon sehr schwer....
Ich habe schon mit leb. Köderfisch geangelt, allerdings nur 1-2 mal, ohne einen ( an meinem Gewässer) nennenswerten Unterschied zu sehen in der häufigkeit der Bisse und dsw. mach Ich das nicht mehr, aus oben genannten Gefühl und meinem bestreben mich so gut es geht an Regeln zuhalten...
Aber das geht auch nicht immer, denn oberster Richter am Wasser ist die eig. Moral und für mich heisst das z.B.:
Ich betreibe selektives C&R, d.h. für mich z.B. Ich esse keinen Aal und wenn Ich einen fange, geht der zurück, egal wie groß...den Ich fände es schwachsinnig ein Tier zu töten ohne einen wirklichen Sinn bzw. sinnvoller Verwertung...

Im Grunde macht das jeder mit sich selbst aus, nur darf derjenige dann auch nicht Jammern, wenn der Schein weg ist und ein 5000€ Bußgeldbescheid ins Haus flattert...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Bei dem rotmarkierten würde es mich interessiern, wieso jemand der Jünger ist und eine ältere Gesetzgebung nicht kennt, das Recht abgesprochen bekommt das seine Meinung nur eine übernommene ist, bloß weil Sie vielleicht auf Argumenten der Grünen basiert?Wie bildest du dir den deine "ureigene" Meinung?
> Ich glaub hier ist dir eher deine "Anti-Grünen" -Hengst mit dir durchgegangen, oder hast du nur die Meinung von CDU-Anhängern übernommen!?.... denk mal drüber nach...#6
> 
> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, der den entnommen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnimmt und abstreiten würde, das der eig. Kick beim Angeln der Biss und der Drill ist.
> ...


 

Jop, da finde ich mich komplett wieder. 
Nur das mit dem Aal...., den setz ich lieber in die Räuchertonne anstatt zurück.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> für niedersachen gibt es laut fischereirecht 3 ausnahmen wo es erlaubt ist. trifft aber nur in seltenen fällen zu.


 
Fischereikundlicher Dienst des Landes Niedersachsen beim
Niedersächsischen Landesamt für Wasserwirtschaft, Hildesheim
- Dezernat für Binnenfischerei -​*M e r k b l a t t​Zur Verwendung Lebender Köderfische​Grundsätzliches​*Das Fischereirecht gibt gemäß § 1 Niedersächsisches Fischereigesetz dem Fischereiberechtigten die
ausschließliche Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische und Krebse zu hegen, zu fangen und sich
anzueignen. Beim Fischfang sind u. a. die Vorschriften des Tierschutzgesetzes in der Fassung vom
18.08.1986 (BGBl. I, S. 1309) zu beachten; demnach ist es verboten, einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen
Grund längeranhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.
Nach herrschender Rechtsauffassung ist die Verwendung lebender Köderfische grundsätzlich nicht mehr
zulässig. Dem Köderfisch werden nämlich bereits bei der Befestigung am Angelhaken Wunden und
Schmerzen zugefügt, die sich durch das heftige Schwimmen, mit dem' der Fisch nach dem Aussetzen
ständig zu entkommen versucht, erheblich vergrößern. Wenn er dann noch mehrfach eingeholt und
wieder ausgeworfen wird, verendet er zumeist daran.
Trotz der langen Tradition des Einsatzes lebender Köderfische besteht auch nach fachlicher Auffassung
in der Regel kein vernünftiger Grund dafür, an dieser Fangmethode festzuhalten; denn Raubfische lassen
sich im Normalfall mit künstlichen Ködern (wie Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern) oder mit toten
Köderfischen, Fischfetzen, Würmern und dergleichen fangen (vergl. hierzu die Aufsatzreihe "Die
Sportfischerei und das Tierschutzgesetz" von Drossè in der Zeitschrift "Fischwaid" 1986 sowie den
Beschluss des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e. V. aus dem Jahre 1983).
Auf die oben dargelegte Rechtslage ist im Erlass des Niedersächsischen Ministers für Ernährung,
Landwirtschaft und Forsten vom 11.05.1987 hingewiesen worden. Zu den dort erwähnten
Ausnahmesituationen gebe ich aus fachlicher Sicht folgende Hinweise:
II.​​​​*Ausnahmen*​*
*Aus fachlicher Sicht erscheint beim Fang von Raubfischen einschließlich Aalen die Verwendung lebender
Köderfische unter Berücksichtigung der hegerischen Belange nur in folgenden Fällen vertretbar:​*1. Extrem starker Pflanzenbewuchs​*Andere Fangmethoden können nicht angewendet werden, wenn der befischbare Bereich auf
längere Zeit durch Unterwasserpflanzen oder erhebliches Planktonwachstum belastet ist, z. B.
in größeren Altarmen, in Ausbuchtungen oder Teilen von Seen.​*2. Erheblich unterschiedliche Wassertiefen​*Andere Fangmethoden können wegen unregelmäßiger Gewässersohle und erheblichen
Vertiefungen im fischbaren Bereich nicht an gewandt werden, z. B. in Baggerseen, Talsperren
oder in sonstigen Gewässern, die durch technische Maßnahmen stark verändert worden sind.​*3. Starke Schlammablagerungen​*Beim Fang mit der Grundangel in stark verschlammten Gewässern können oft keine toten
Köderfische, Fischfetzen und künstlichen Köder verwendet werden.
Bei der ausnahmsweisen Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen ist auf eine möglichst schonende
Köderung zu achten.​*III. Verfahren​*Der Fischereiausübende hat aufgrund der vorgenannten Kriterien (siehe Ziffer II) selbst zu beurteilen, ob
ein Ausnahmefall gegeben ist.
In Zweifelsfällen können, Anfragen über den Hegepflichtigen (in der Regel der Sportfischerverein) an das
örtlich zuständige Veterinäramt gerichtet werden. In grundsätzlichen Fragen beteiligen die Veterinärämter
den Fischereikundlichen Dienst des Landes Niedersachsen beim Niedersachsen beim​Niedersächsischen Landesamt für Wasserwirtschaft


----------



## kulti007 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich bin für den lebendigen köderfisch.... und danach zurücksetzen ....es lebe C&R |rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die ganzen "Pseudomoralisten" sollten sich mal überlegen, wie sie fischen würde, wenn es in Deutschland das Verbot nicht gäbe - Schaut doch mal über die Grenzen, wo es erlaubt ist - haben sich die Menschen dort anders entwickelt als hier - wohl kaum!! In diesen Ländern schüttelt man den Kopf über die "komischen Deutschen"


Jupp, so isses! Und wenn ich am verhungern wäre, wüßte ich eben wie ich am besten an einen feinen feisten Räuber komme ... 
Und ich durfte auch noch in DE mit lebendigen Köderfischen angeln - Gnade der frühen Geburt! 
Niedersachsen war und ist aber Fischereiordnungsmäßig schon sehr fortschrittlich! #6

Brauchen tut man den lebendigen Köderfisch aber NICHT. Im Gegenteil, mit trickreichen Montagen oder guten Kunstköderequpment kommt man oft schneller an einen Hecht (5 Sek  bis 30 Min) denn mit der Stellfischangel, und warten drauf, ob der Hecht Raublust hat. Hat er die meisten Tage nämlich nicht.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hab gerade noch was zum Merkblatt lebender Köderfisch gefunden!
*Bei einer Kontrolle(durch Aufseher,Polizei oder Ordungsbehörde) kann man nie sicher sein, ob die eigene Einschätzung zur Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches mit der Einschätzung der"Kontrolleure" übereinstimmt.*
*Wird die Verwendung beanstandet oder sogar geahndet, so kann man sich nicht auf den Verein berufen.*
*Das Merkblatt ist lediglich die Wiedergabe des Textes des Landesamtes *
*für Wasserwirtschaft;jeder hat sich selbst gegenüber den Kontrollinstanzen zu *
*verantworten.*


----------



## Tino (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Bei dem rotmarkierten würde es mich interessiern, wieso jemand der Jünger ist und eine ältere Gesetzgebung nicht kennt, das Recht abgesprochen bekommt das seine Meinung nur eine übernommene ist, bloß weil Sie vielleicht auf Argumenten der Grünen basiert?Wie bildest du dir den deine "ureigene" Meinung?
> Ich glaub hier ist dir eher deine "Anti-Grünen" -Hengst mit dir durchgegangen, oder hast du nur die Meinung von CDU-Anhängern übernommen!?.... denk mal drüber nach...#6
> 
> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, der den entnommen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnimmt und abstreiten würde, das der eig. Kick beim Angeln der Biss und der Drill ist.
> ...




|good: mehr muss nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## NiederrheinAngler (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

angeln mit lebendem köfi is schon seit jahren verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



NiederrheinAngler schrieb:


> angeln mit lebendem köfi is schon seit jahren verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gut aufgepasst und die Diskussion verfolgt! |muahah:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> echt.... warum????


 


Der war gut...|muahah:


----------



## heedfeld fischer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich geh jetzt pipi .....


----------



## bflow (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

hi

ich wohne und angele in luxembourg und hier ist das angeln mit lebendem köfi erlaubt! jedoch gibts es wenig leute(ich sehe keine wenn ich angeln gehe) die mit lebendem köfi angeln! wir schneiden dem köfi den kopf ab und ziehen ihn auf das vorfach auf um auf zander zu angeln! auf welse wird der köfi ganz(mit kopf) auf das vorfach aufgezogen!

dann muss ich aber hinzufügen, dass es hier verboten ist mit mehr als einem haken angeln(drilling gilt als ein haken) und trotzdem angeln wir alle mit wobbler und tun auch zum welsangeln zwei drillinge auf den köfi! kenne niemanden der deswegen schon probleme bekam! hier wird nur kontrolliert ob man nen gültigen angelschein hat und ob man mit mehr als erllaubten 2 angeln angelt!

also ich will damit nur sagen, dass hier nicht jeder mit lebend köfi angelt nur weil es erlaubt ist und auch keiner auf wobbler verzichtet nur weil man dem gesetz zufolge nur mit einem haken pro angel angeln darf! wir(die angler die ich kenne) benutzen halt unseren gesunden menschenverstand beim angeln und machen auch ohne gesetze nicht irgend einen sch....! Fischereiprüfung gibt es hier auch nicht, man bezahlt und bekommt den schein das wars! und meiner meinung nach gibt es trotzdem wenig angler hier die fische quälen oder halt nur sch...e machen!

mfg flo


----------



## olafson (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



bflow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich wohne und angele in luxembourg und hier ist das angeln mit lebendem köfi erlaubt! jedoch gibts es wenig leute(ich sehe keine wenn ich angeln gehe) die mit lebendem köfi angeln! wir schneiden dem köfi den kopf ab und ziehen ihn auf das vorfach auf um auf zander zu angeln! auf welse wird der köfi ganz(mit kopf) auf das vorfach aufgezogen!
> 
> ...



das kan ich jetzt nicht glauben, daß ihr in lux. ohne jemals fischkunde gelernt zu haben so gute angler sind|kopfkrat. da stimmt was nicht|kopfkrat|supergri
so muß nun arbeiten, freue mich dann aufs feierabend. 
fleißig sein leute.#h


----------



## bflow (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@olafson

natürlich nicht alle es gibt immer gute und schlechte! wollte einfach damit sagen, dass man nicht unbedingt gesetze braucht um keinen sch.... zu machen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Uiuiuiui, da komm ich nach Hause und seh das das Thema " Lebender Köderfisch " auf 5 Seiten angewachsen ist.
Heieieiei, das wird was sein.

Und dann lese ich und lese und komm aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Alles weitgehend sauber. 

Noch vor Jahresfrist wären bei so vielen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema 27 Verwarnungen und 3 Sperren fällig gewesen. 

*Deshalb hier ein ganz dickes Lob an alle Diskutanten.* 

So macht diskutieren Spass. Bleibt so !!


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

da seh ich den fred und seh genauer: letzter beitrag von ralle und denk nur "jetz ists entgleist"

naja, man rechnet jede minute damit :q


----------



## argon08 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

nach dem lob lösche ich einen teil meines beitrags mal lieber!

aber ich denke das der ganze thread ein fake ist! im verein eingetreten, kein schein und gleich so ein brisantes thema!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Prüfung , ich bin nur im Verein. Ich mache meine Prüfung im nächsten Jahr.



Oder handelt es sich um einen Jungangler? Wäre dann eine typische Frage - und den Jugendfischereischein gibt es ohne Prüfung!

Edit: OK, sehe grade das er als Beruf Maler angibt - vergesst den Teil mit dem Jugendfischereischein... 
Aber bei uns sind es oft die Jugendlichen die solche Fragen stellen - im Kurs lernt man das eine, am Wasser sieht man was ganz anderes. Warum???


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui, da komm ich nach Hause und seh das das Thema " Lebender Köderfisch " auf 5 Seiten angewachsen ist.
> Heieieiei, das wird was sein.
> 
> Und dann lese ich und lese und komm aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Alles weitgehend sauber.
> ...


Manno Ralf
Lob mal nicht so voreilig, die Keilerei macht eh nur Spass, wenn man mind. 3 Mods erhöhten Blutdruck bereiten kann.:vik::vik::vik:
Duck...und weg.:q


----------



## Paradize (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> im Kurs lernt man das eine, am Wasser sieht man was ganz anderes. Warum???



Das ist wie auf dem Bau. In der Schule lernt man dieses und auf der Baustelle wirds komplett anders gemacht :vik:

Bei uns kann man in den Verein beitreten und dann Angeln , allerdings nur dann wenn jemand dabei ist der die Prüfung hat. Die Prüfung muss man zum nächstmöglichen Termin nachholen , in meinen Fall ist das nächstes Jahr im Februar.

Wofür dann Stellfischrute ? Ich könnte doch dann einfach den Köfi an die Pose hängen und dahin werfen wo ich ihn haben will. Dafür brauch ich doch dann keine Stellfisch.


----------



## Paradize (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Also könnte ich es so machen wie ich es beschrieben habe ?


----------



## Paradize (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Dann werd ich es so machen. Hab ich dann wenigstens Geld für nen Rod Pod übrig 

In was für einer Tiefe sollte ich den KöFi anbieten , es geht um Hecht. Für Zander auftreibend über Grund. Was für eine Pose sollte ich dafür nehmen?


----------



## Case (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Also könnte ich es so machen wie ich es beschrieben habe ?



Ja. So funktioniert das.

Halbe Wassertiefe, Schwimmer mit 30 Gramm Tragkraft, 20 Gramm Blei dran. 


Case


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Bei dem rotmarkierten würde es mich interessiern, wieso jemand der Jünger ist und eine ältere Gesetzgebung nicht kennt, das Recht abgesprochen bekommt das seine Meinung nur eine übernommene ist,.



Da will ich mal einhaken.

Unsere Gesellschaft und deren Entwicklung und Gesetzgebung beeinflusst selbstverständlich die Meinung des Einzelnen. Und sei es auch nur dergestalt, dass man sich plötzlich mit einem Thema beschäftigt, welches früheren Generationen als selbstverständlich und nicht diskutabel erschien. Das ist an sich nichts verwerfliches und jede Generation wird davon berührt. 

Früher war der Einsatz des lebenden Köderfisches ein ganz selbstverständliches Mittel. Natürlich gab es auch dazumal Angler, die das ablehnten, aber das war eine absolute Minderzahl. Erst mit dem stärker aufkommenden Gedanken des Tierschutzes ( an sich was Gutes ) und dem daraus resultierenden vorauseilenden Gehorsam des VdSF wurde der lebende Köfi ein Thema. Grundsätzlich ist das Verbot ein Angelpolitikum. Irgendjemand bemerkte plötzlich, dass Fische ja biologisch in die Reihe der Wirbeltiere eingeordnet sind. Und Wirbeltiere stehen natürlich unter einem besonderen Schutz des Tierschutzgesetzes. Es spielte dabei keine Rolle, dass das Schmerzempfinden der Fische bis dahin ( und heute ) äußerst umstritten ist. Es war ein rein formaljuristischer Schritt, entstanden aus der Nomenklatur und dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Und genau da liegt auch das Problem, welches bis heute für jedes Gesetz und jede Regel gilt. Wenn der Sinn eines Gesetzes einer Mehrheit derer, die es betrifft als nicht angemessen erscheint, wird es abgelehnt, bzw. fällt es leicht, dagegen zu verstoßen. 

Dennoch tickten ab da die Uhren dergestalt anders, dass sowohl in der Öffentlichkeit als auch und insbesondere in den Vorbereitungskursen zur Prüfung, der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis als verboten geächtet wurde. Gemeinsam mit dem fortschreitenden Tierschutzgedanken in der Gesellschaft, lernt der Jungangler noch zusätzlich, dass dies den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei erfüllt, bzw. erfüllen soll. 
Die älteren Semester, mit Ausnahme derer, die schon früher dagegen waren, tun sich mit diesem Gedanken halt schwerer.

Anders ausgedrückt. Nur wenige, die früher aktiv mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt haben, werden heute ihre Meinung geändert haben und dies jetzt plötzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, nur weil es in den Fischereigesetzen verankert wurde. Sehr viele der Jüngeren aber nehmen die " neue Lehre " an und verinnerlichen dies. Das es dadurch zu Konflikten kommt ist selbstverständlich.

Ich kann nicht behaupten, ob das Verbot des lebenden Köfi´s nun gut oder schlecht, nötig oder unnötig, richtig oder falsch war. Ich kann für mich nur behaupten, dass ich ( zähneknirschend ) dieses Verbot einhalte, es aber keinesfalls akzeptiere. Und ich kann von mr behaupten, dass ich jeden respektiere, der den Einsatz des lebenden Köfis ablehnt. Schlimm finde ich, wie in vielen anderen Bereichen auch, wenn es in Bekehrungsfanatismus ( egal in welche Richtung ) ausartet. 

Fakt ist, dass wir dieses Verbot haben und ganz bestimmt nicht damit rechnen dürfen, dass es aufgehoben wird. 
Ergo ist der Keks gegessen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Gutes Posting Ralle!

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Mir als eingefleischtem "damals-schon-mit-totem-Köfi-Angler" kann die Diskussion eh völlig egal sein. Eigentlich.


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da will ich mal einhaken.
> 
> Unsere Gesellschaft und deren Entwicklung und Gesetzgebung beeinflusst selbstverständlich die Meinung des Einzelnen. Und sei es auch nur dergestalt, dass man sich plötzlich mit einem Thema beschäftigt, welches früheren Generationen als selbstverständlich und nicht diskutabel erschien. Das ist an sich nichts verwerfliches und jede Generation wird davon berührt.
> 
> ...


|good:
so in der art wollte ich das auch gesagt haben, bzw meine ich das 

und dann noch auf die folgefrage vom TE:
köfi auf hecht kann man entweder auch auftreibend vom grund oder eben mit der pose anbieten. welche höhe ist schwer gesagt, weils auf dein gewässer ankommt, halbe wassertiefe kann man aber erstmal versuchen und dann schießt man sich schon mit der zeit auf die richtige tiefe ein.
als pose würd ich eher um die 8g tragkraft nehmen und dadrunter nen schwebenden köfi, aber das kommt auch auf deine wurfweite an. so wie du beschrieben hast musste ja nich wirklich weit raus (wenn ne stellrute reichen würd) und da brauchste nich viel wurfgewicht, der köfi wiegt im wasser sehr wenig, daher reicht ne kleine pose!

grüße, david


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

was ich mich bei solchen Diskussionen frage:

Wieviele der entsprechend der heutigen Gesetzgebung handelnden, Lebend-Köfi ablehnenden Diskussionteilnehmer richten ihr sonstiges Essverhalten ( sprich Fleischkonsum) nach vergleichbar hohen Ansprüchen ?

Z.B. Der "arme lebendig köfi" VS "wir treffen uns beim Griechen vor der Boardie_Kutter-Tour".. das wird das Massenzuchtschwein sicher positiv bewerten.

Ich denke das die "Waidmännische Überzeugung" sich nicht im Einkaufwagen widerspiegelt....

Und Ethik und Moral ist immer vom physikalischen Standort abhängig, warum sollte die deutsche Ansicht "KöFi" die Offenbarung sein ??

Und genau wegen dieser "deutschen" Auslegung von Köfi ja/nein, Waidmanngerechter blablabla, Regel hier , Regel dar werde ich bis auf weiteres keinen Dt. Fischereischein machen, 

Sorry ich krieg da irgendwann eine Krawatte... ich will einzig und alleine nur angeln..In DK NL NOR IS überall möglich, nur in DE wird Angeln zu einer Kunst erhaben, für welche ein Nachweis der Fähigkeit benötigt wird.....

Is klar und notwendig,.., deswegen auch die CR Laich-Dorsch und was weiss der Henker für Diskussionen,..., sorry nicht meine Welt da fahr e ich lieber 100te Kilometer ins Ausland.

Wenn es hier verboten ist ist es so, entweder akzeptieren oder die möglichen Folgen ohne Diskussionen hinnehmen und bezahlen....sowie auf der Autobahn

PS. hatte noch nie live-bait in Einsatz...verdammen tu ich das aber auch nicht....stimmt nicht ganz, die Würmer winden sich immer, wenn sie auf den Haken sollen.....

Gruß


----------



## MikeJJ (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch tickten ab da die Uhren dergestalt anders, dass sowohl in der Öffentlichkeit als auch und insbesondere in den Vorbereitungskursen zur Prüfung, der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis als verboten geächtet wurde. Gemeinsam mit dem fortschreitenden Tierschutzgedanken in der Gesellschaft, lernt der Jungangler noch zusätzlich, dass dies den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei erfüllt, bzw. erfüllen soll.
> Die älteren Semester, mit Ausnahme derer, die schon früher dagegen waren, tun sich mit diesem Gedanken halt schwerer.
> 
> Anders ausgedrückt. Nur wenige, die früher aktiv mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt haben, werden heute ihre Meinung geändert haben und dies jetzt plötzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, nur weil es in den Fischereigesetzen verankert wurde. Sehr viele der Jüngeren aber nehmen die " neue Lehre " an und verinnerlichen dies. Das es dadurch zu Konflikten kommt ist selbstverständlich.



|good:

genau so ist es.
Als ich als Kind meine Schein gemacht habe hat sich da niemand Gedanken drum gemacht. Ich habe mir das Angeln bei den Älteren abgeschaut und die haben ihr Leben lang mit lebenden Köfis geangelt. 

Die eigene Einstellung dazu ist also sicherlich auch eine Generationsfrage.

Jetzt ist es halt verboten.

Ich frag mich ob ich noch den Tag erlebe an dem auch Würmer und Maden nur noch tot an den Haken dürfen. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Sinned (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Da Würmer und Maden ein offenes Gefäßsystem haben, registrieren diese keinen Schmerz. Daher solltest du noch bis an dein Lebensende mit Maden und Würmern angeln dürfen.


----------



## paumy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

allso am Rhein wurde welche mit lebenden Köfi erwischt, jeder 1500€ :/


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> was ich mich bei solchen Diskussionen frage:
> 
> Wieviele der entsprechend der heutigen Gesetzgebung handelnden, Lebend-Köfi ablehnenden Diskussionteilnehmer richten ihr sonstiges Essverhalten ( sprich Fleischkonsum) nach vergleichbar hohen Ansprüchen ?
> naja, vergleichbar hohe ansprüche kann ich mir nicht leisten, aber ich versuche natürlich (soweit in meinen möglichkeiten) gewisse grundsätze auch in bereichen wie lebensmitteln, abfallentsorgung, abfallentstehung, abgasentstehung umzusetzten.
> ...


 
generell möchte ich noch zu der diskussion einwerfen, dass der verbot vom lebendköfi wahrscheinlich auch im zuge des ganzen wandels im angeln zustande gekommen ist.

noch vor 100 jahren wäre niemand auf die idee gekommen irgendwelche regeln beim angeln aufzustellen, außer: hier angel ich und ab hier darfst du. so war das, weil es beim angeln und fischen ausschließlich um die beschaffung von nahrung ging. 
in den letzten jahrzehnten hat sich dies allerdings drastisch geändert. niemand (in deutschland) ist mehr darauf angewiesen zu angeln um was zu futtern zu haben, man geht angeln, weil man ein wenig dem alltagsstress entkommen will, man geht angeln, weil man die natur genießen will, man geht angeln weil man spannende bisse erleben will, man geht angeln weil man aufregende drills haben will und das man hochwertige nahrungsmittel mit nach hause bringt ist natürlich ein netter nebeneffekt.

und das sind nunmal wesentlich geringerer gründe um ein lebewesen zu töten, also haben sich viele leute gedacht, dass man diese neue art des zeitvertreibs mit regeln belegen muss, was ich sehr begrüße.

niemand ist darauf angewiesen unbedingt 5 hechte am tag zu fangen um seine familien "am k*cken zu halten ;P " also ist es möglich und nötig die angelei in bestimmten bereichen einzugrenzen.

so meine meinung.

grüße, david


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> also ist es möglich und nötig die angelei in bestimmten bereichen einzugrenzen.


Andererseits schreibt uns ein "Naturschutzgesetz" vor, gefangene maßige Fische zu töten, wo setzt man dann die Grenze? Wo ist da die Verhältnissmässigkeit? Gesetze werden doch im allgemeinen nur dann befolgt, wenn sie den Willen der Allgemeinheit wiederspiegeln. Als dieses Gesetz in Kraft trat, war der Großteil der damaligen Angler dagegen, es wurde also im Grunde gegen den Willen der Betroffenen durchgeprügelt. Logischerweise werden sich etliche "alte" Hasen da durch gegängelt fühlen. Aber diese Tatsache zieht sich durch alle Bereiche unseres Lebens.
Für mich ist nur unverständlich, wieso ein Fisch in Luxemburg oder in Frankreich keinen Schmerz empfinden sollte, in Deutschland dafür schon. Oder wieso man einem Angler einem den Niederlanden zugesteht, seinen Fang wieder in sein Element zu entlassen, während ein Deutscher selbst kapitalste Fische mitnehmen muß.
Solange diese Ungereimtheiten existieren, wird es wohl immer diese Diskussionen geben...


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Tod oder Lebend man fängt doch eigentlich genauso gut mit toten als mit lebenden 

zu mal ein lebender fisch auch meist gleich ein Toter fisch ist 

wenn ihr den haken angebracht habt 
oder?

ok machen wir nen Test ich nehme euren Hund und schieb im den haken durch den ar....
knall ihn mit meiner Rute ins Wasser 
mal sehn was die Frauen sagen würden


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Da ich zu denjenigen Anglern gehöre,welche damals wie selbstverständlich mit lebenden
Köfis gefischt haben,fühle ich mich durch die heutige Gesetzgebung gegängelt (wie übrigens auch in anderen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen).
Gesetze,beschlossen von inkompetenten Politikern und rein populistischer Natur!
Irgendwann vor ca.30 Jahren bekam die Partei der *XXXXX* immer mehr Zuspruch und
bewirkte eine Änderung der Geisteshaltung in der Bevölkerung und natürlich auch
inerhalb der damals etablierten Parteien,wenn es auch zunächst reiner Oportunismus
(Wählerstimmen!) dieser war.
Eigentlich sind ja die Ideale des Umweltschutzes sowie ein Tierschutz,gerade von naturliebenden Menschen wie Anglern zu begrüßen.
Allerdings solange bei uns Schlachtviehtransporte durch ganz Europa laufen und Hühner auf dem Platz einer Din A4 Seite gehalten werden,also Tiere offensichtlich gequält werdern,welche von ihrer Empfindsamkeit her deutlich höher einzustufen sind,als etwa Fische oder Reptilien/Amphibien,denke ich,dass es wohl an der efektiveren Lobbyarbeit einer Fleischindustrie liegt,weshalb hier der Gesetzgeber mit zweierlei Maß mißt!
So wurden z.B bei uns Anfang der Achziger alle Rabenvögel im Rahmen eines Europäischen Gesetzes unter jagdlichen Vollschutz gestellt,in der falschen Annahme,die
"Natur" wird auf wundersame Weise,selbst die Bestände regulieren!
Bei Rabenkrähe und Elster welche als Kulturfolger,höchst anpassungsfähig und zu keiner
Zeit in irgend einer Weise bedroht,höchst unangebracht.(Beide Vogelarten machen
im Frühjahr verstärkt jagd auf deutlich schützenswertere Vogelarten und deren Nachwuchs).Alle anderen EU Länder haben damals schon,schlauerweise Ausnahmeregelungen von diesem Jagdtverbot beschlossen,die Deutsche,damals grün
angehauchte Politik,wollte sich wie immer als Vorreiter und Weltverbesserer zeigen. 
Heute gibt es die Sonderregelungen auch bei uns,nachdem sogar die Gutmenschen
von Nabu und Co. darauf gekommen sind,das es keinen Sinn macht,die Bruträuber
ihrer seltenen und teilweise vom Aussterben bedrohten, gefiederten Freunde,besonders zu schützen!
Dies sollte nur ein Bespiel für eine verfehlte und inkompetente Naturschutz/Tierschutz
Politik sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wow, hat ganze 4 Beitragsseiten und etliche Falschaussagen gehagelt bis Nobbi endlich den richtigen Beitrag gebracht hat!:m
Ich würd mal sagen:"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...!"

Fakt ist, wenn der Angelverein es gestattet ist das Angeln in Niedersachsen mit lebendem Köderfisch unter Beachtung des "Merblattes zur..." erlaubt!!!
Ob man es für richtig hält oder nicht ist völlig sch**ßegal. Und ich behaupte mal ganz dreißt das viele die diese Angelart "verteufeln" einfach nur neidisch sind weil es in ihrem Bundesland verboten wurde...
Nur nebenbei, ein Setzkescher ist in NI auch noch erlaubt... Aber jetzt nicht alle umziehen, die Teiche sind hier schon voll genug...|rolleyes

Und eine Stellfischrute eignet sich sehr gut um den lebenden Köderfisch auf Position zu halten, hauptsächlich dafür waren sie auch ürsprünglich gedacht!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn der Angelverein es gestattet ist das Angeln in Niedersachsen mit lebendem Köderfisch unter Beachtung des "Merblattes zur..." erlaubt!!!
> Ob man es für richtig hält oder nicht ist völlig sch**ßegal. Und ich behaupte mal ganz dreißt das viele die diese Angelart "verteufeln" einfach nur neidisch sind weil es in ihrem Bundesland verboten wurde...
> Nur nebenbei, ein Setzkescher ist in NI auch noch erlaubt... Aber jetzt nicht alle umziehen, die Teiche sind hier schon voll genug...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 

Ja NDS ist schön und hat wirklich noch Positive Gesetze zur Angelfischerei

@Jürgen so sieht es aus!


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was haben die Grünen damit zu tun?




Von den Grünen kam, wenn ich nicht völlig an Alzheimer leide und/oder Fehlinformationen erlegen bin, damals die Vorstöße, die Tierschutzgestze in diese Richtungauszulegen bzw. so zu gestalten, dass u.a. das LeKöFi-Verbot sowie das Setzkescherverbot kam.


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da will ich mal einhaken.
> 
> Unsere Gesellschaft und deren Entwicklung und Gesetzgebung beeinflusst selbstverständlich die Meinung des Einzelnen. Und sei es auch nur dergestalt, dass man sich plötzlich mit einem Thema beschäftigt, welches früheren Generationen als selbstverständlich und nicht diskutabel erschien. Das ist an sich nichts verwerfliches und jede Generation wird davon berührt.
> 
> ...




Boah...So hab ich´s gemeint, aber selbst wenn ich die Zeit gehabt hätte, wüsste ich nicht, ob ich´s so hätte ausdrücken können#6


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> ... Meinung nur eine übernommene ist, bloß weil Sie vielleicht auf Argumenten der Grünen basiert?Wie bildest du dir den deine "ureigene" Meinung?



Nur mal so am Rande:

Meine eigene Meinung bilde ich mir auch durch Nachdenken; ab und an auch mal gemixt mit gelebter Erfahrung.#c|wavey:

In Bezug auf den KöFi habe ich halt keine Bauchschmerzen - auch nach längerem Nachdenken - ihn lebend an den Haken zu hängen. Allerdings auch nur noch da, wo es auch erlaubt ist.




Lucius schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier ist dir eher deine "Anti-Grünen" -Hengst mit dir durchgegangen, oder hast du nur die Meinung von CDU-Anhängern übernommen!?.... denk mal drüber nach...#6



1. Brauche ich nicht drüber nachdneken; siehe 1: und 2. An Parteipolitik glaube ich leider im Moment auch nicht wirklich, weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung. Von daher geht dein Verdacht in die falsche Richtung. Aber diese Diskussion gehört nach den Board-Regeln glaube ich nicht wirklich hier hin.


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Von den Grünen kam, wenn ich nicht völlig an Alzheimer leide und/oder Fehlinformationen erlegen bin, damals die Vorstöße, die Tierschutzgestze in diese Richtungauszulegen bzw. so zu gestalten, dass u.a. das LeKöFi-Verbot sowie das Setzkescherverbot kam.


Vergiss mir mal net das Entnahmegebot, und die Rolle des zuständigen Angelverbandes, zur Wegbereitung all dieser Verbote oder Gebote


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Vergiss mir mal net das Entnahmegebot, und die Rolle des zuständigen Angelverbandes, zur Wegbereitung all dieser Verbote oder Gebote



Sag mal, bist Du deshalb jetzt in Thailand?

Erklär das denen mal, warum die nicht mehr mit LeKöFi angeln sollten....:q


----------



## Crotalus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Sorry, das ich jetzt mal dem ganzen Tenor widersprechen muß. Aber natürlich ist auch ein Fisch nicht mit einem Schwein oder Wurm zu vergleichen.
Die Argumentation, daß ein lebender Köderfisch ja im Verhältnis zum Lebendtransport von Säugetieren das kleinere Übel ist, grenzt schon fast an Ignoranz. Nur weil die einen noch etwas schlimmeres machen, ist das was ich tue dann in Ordnung? Sorry, aber das kann man doch gar nicht als Argumentation verwenden. Das ist schon fast so wie: "Mein Nachbar prügelt ja seine Frau, wieso soll ich dann nicht meinen Hund schlagen?"
Die meisten Fische sind nun mal sekundär ins Wasser zurückgegangen und auch Wirbeltiere. Vom generellen physiologischen Aufbau sind sie zwar den Landlebewesen inzwischen teils deutlich unterschiedlich, dennoch besitzen sie entsprechend Sinneszellen für die Reizwahrnehmung. Natürlich können sie nicht sprechen und ihr Nervensystem sieht anders aus, dennoch besitzen sie diese nicht umsonst. Auch wenn sie Schmerzen, möglicherweise nicht genau so wie wir, empfinden, so haben auch Fische ein Stresssystem (welches sogar in wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bei Aquafarmen als Argumentationsgrundlage herangezogen wird)...
Und hier kommen auch die Würmer ins Spiel: diese besitzen kein zentrales Nervensystem, weshalb sie - genauso wie die Insekten - keinen besonderen Schutz im Gesetz haben (den haben nur Wirbeltiere). Deshalb ist ein Wurmverbot auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, (und auch nicht kommen wird). Dies ist auch ein extrem populistischer Argumentationsansatz und bar jeder Realität.

Ich bin strickt gegen den lebenden Köfi, auch wenn mein damaliger "Angelvater" das regelmäßig praktiziert hat. Ich konnte und wollte das nie machen (auch nicht in Spanien, wo die Angelguides ihn mir stark ans Herz legen wollten). Die österreichische Gruppe, die kurz nach uns angereist ist, wollte übrigens keinesfalls mit lebenden Köfi fischen...


----------



## Dart (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist Du deshalb jetzt in Thailand?
> 
> Erklär das denen mal, warum die nicht mehr mit LeKöFi angeln sollten....:q


Der Letzte, der hier einen Angelverband gründen wollte und irgendwas von Verboten gefaselt hat, würde als Lebendköder auf Haie entsorgt.


----------



## guifri (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



dart schrieb:


> der letzte, der hier einen angelverband gründen wollte und irgendwas von verboten gefaselt hat, würde als lebendköder auf haie entsorgt.




   #6  #6#6#6#6


----------



## Bobster (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bei dieser "Nostalgie-Diskussion" kommen alte Erinnerungen
wieder an die Oberfläche.
....bin mit dem "lebenden Köderfisch" aufgewachsen
und mein "alter Herr" und ich hatten so manchen
Hecht mit der üblichen-Schwimmer weg, Zigarette rauchen
und anschlagen-Methode auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Wie romantisch war es doch den Abend vorher mit der Stippe
los zu ziehen und Köfis zu fangen.
Der ewig im Auto überschwappende Köderfisch Eimer.
Das endlose Tragen bis zur Angelstelle - Wasser schwappte
natürlich in die Stiefel. Eiskalte Hände beim fangen der Köfis
aus dem Eimer. Durch die Rückenflosse wurde "damals" bei uns niemals angehakt, wir schwörten auf das annähen.
Dann das zappel der Pose im ersten Morgennebel.
Die Sonne ging auf und die Pose tauchte ab.
Schnur lief von der Rolle. Die Richtung der abziehenden Schnur wurde durch die selbstgebauten "Piloten"
angezeigt. Die 2-3 Minuten nach dem abtauchen der Pose
waren doch reines Adrenalin. Dann das richtige positionieren
zur ablaufenden Schnur-Bremse zu, Bügel rum,-langsames
einkurbeln, Kontakt aufnehmen- ANSCHLAG !
Sitzt !

Man war das spannend.

Seit dem es verboten ist mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln,
geht mein Vater nicht mehr-Er hält es für sinnlos nachdem er es noch einige male erfolglos mit toten Köfi versucht hat.

Ich habe schon vor Jahren den Absprung zum KuKö geschafft
und bin damit erfolgreich und zufrieden.

.....aber auf den Reiz der Anfangsjahre mit Köfi,
blicke ich immer noch mit einem verklärten, romantischen Auge zurück.

Das war angeln auf Hecht.

Bobster


----------



## Dart (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> .....aber auf den Reiz der Anfangsjahre mit Köfi,
> blicke ich immer noch mit einem verklärten, romantischen Auge zurück.
> 
> Das war angeln auf Hecht.
> ...


Ich kann da deinen verklärten, romantischen Blick nicht ganz teilen, auch wenn ich das selber damals so erlebt habe und heute auch zu 99% mit Kunstködern fische (egal in welchem Land).
Diese damals allgemein propagierten Schluckmontagen finde ich eigentlich deutlich fieser, als die Verwendung von Köfis, egal ob tot oder lebend.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ja .. das waren noch Zeiten ... :c

und zum Hechtangel durfte ich noch mit dem Motorrad ohne Helm fahren, ich war schneller dort, weil das 30km/h Schild noch nicht vor der Schule war und man einfach Kinder zur Sicherheit vom Gehweg weg gehupt hat, im Schilfgürtel war nicht das dämliche Boitop-Schild, das das Betreten verboten hat ... :v

ach was, #6
ich bolze immer noch vor der Schule durch und hupe, weil ich es sehr eilig habe, möglich als erster im gesperrten Biotop zu sein, weil früher schon immer alle dort geangelt haben und deswegen immer noch dort sind, werfe meine Zappler dort aus, weil es eben bekanntlich so und dort ja fängiger ist ...:vik:


----------



## Bobster (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

.....und anschließend haben wir
auf einem schönen Lagerfeuer direkt am Angelplatz
die verangelten
Köderfische in Silberfolie gebraten....


Früher war alles besser :q


Bobster


----------



## guifri (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja .. das waren noch Zeiten ... :c
> 
> und zum Hechtangel durfte ich noch mit dem Motorrad ohne Helm fahren, ich war schneller dort, weil das 30km/h Schild noch nicht vor der Schule war und man einfach Kinder zur Sicherheit vom Gehweg weg gehupt hat, im Schilfgürtel war nicht das dämliche Boitop-Schild, das das Betreten verboten hat ... :v
> 
> ...




Jaa..und heute sind wir alle brav und folgsam!

Was soll der Kotzsmiley in einer bisher vernünftigen Diskussion? Bloß weil man nicht jedem neuen Gesetz blind vertraut geht es nicht um nostalgische Schwärmereien. Also, steck dein Halbvedautes ruhig wieder ein. Deine Vergleiche hinken nicht nur, die sind völlig lahm.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Nabend,



> ........... Nur wenige, die früher aktiv mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt haben, werden heute ihre Meinung geändert haben und dies jetzt plötzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, nur weil es in den Fischereigesetzen verankert wurde..................
> ...........


 Danke Ralf. Wunderbar alles aufem Punkt!!
 Wenn ab morgen wieder der leb.KöFi erlaubt wäre würde ich meine verstaubte Raubfischausrüstung reaktivieren u. mich damit ans Gewässer setzten. Das wär was ...... träum...
 Aber so ....... Kunstköder ...... bähh........ Langeweile pur --> Blech - Gummi - Plaste stundenlang durchs Wasser kurbeln. Das mach ich nur noch wenn mich mal der Hunger packt ..... schnell mal los nen Hecht gefangen .... und dann ab mit der Spinnrute in die hinterste Ecke.......



> Schlimm finde ich, wie in vielen anderen Bereichen auch, wenn es in Bekehrungsfanatismus ( egal in welche Richtung ) ausartet.


 Eben , so siehts aus. Die Moralkeule stecken und den anders angelnden in Ruhe lassen!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Jaa..und heute sind wir alle brav und folgsam!
> 
> Was soll der Kotzsmiley in einer bisher vernünftigen Diskussion? Bloß weil man nicht jedem neuen Gesetz blind vertraut geht es nicht um nostalgische Schwärmereien. Also, steck dein Halbvedautes ruhig wieder ein. Deine Vergleiche hinken nicht nur, die sind völlig lahm.


 
Meine Vergleiche/mein smiley/mein Posting:

Satire ? ... wer weiß 

Ironie oder gar Zynismus? ... suche Dir aus

Du kannst auch Satire, Ironie, Zynismus kombinieren ... logisch, es kann nur ein Pärchen geben und es gibt auch nur 2 sinnige Varianten und eine "unmögliche" ...

Ein Stilmittel, das aber eine Reaktion hervorgerufen hat: Deine #6

und das ist gut so, denn dafür ist es da!

Meine Vergleiche hinken nicht, sondern sind der tägliche Wahnsinn derer, die argumentieren, dass früher alles besser war; früher hat man es auch tun dürfen; was früher war, war auch nicht falsch ...
heutiges ist sinnloses und gängelndes aufgrund Beamter, die nur Gesetze machen, die sinnlos sind ...

ein Gesetz, eine Vorschrift muss sich gesellschaftlich orientieren, also Interessengruppen übergreifend, kompromissfindend ... und somit auch Interessen schützend !!

Lebendige Köderfische sind einem Teil der Bevölkerung ethisch und moralisch nicht vermittelbar, egal ob aus Schmerz- und Leiddiskussionen oder einfach nur wegen des ästhetische Anblicks mit folgender Anwiderung oder was auch immer anderen Gründen.

Eine moderne Gesellschaft ist auf Ausgleich angewiesen, um sich fortzuentwicklen... und um die verschiedenen Interessen entgegenzukommen und so das Eigeninteresse des einzelnen zu wahren ...
Begründungen aber, wie sie in der Diskussion laufen "habe es früher so gemacht, mache es heute deswegen auch so" zeigen für mich einfach nur noch den Drang nach einer Satire oder Ironie oder Zynismus, oder aber einer Kombination daraus ...

...

PS: Solltest du den Vergleich nicht verstehen, dann erkläre ich ihn dir gerne, denn die Helmpflich und das 30 km/h Schild sind die typischen Beispiele aus dem Straßenverkehr analog zum Biotop und eben Köfi unsreres gemeinsamen Hobbys.
"Ewig Gestrige versus Gesamtgesellschaft" (Satire darf sich provokante Überschriften geben)


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ein Gesetz, eine Vorschrift muss sich gesellschaftlich orientieren, also Interessengruppen übergreifend, kompromissfindend ... und somit auch Interessen schützend !!



Stimmt, oft. 

Allerdings kommt es auch vor, dass eine Minderheit ( VdSF und Konsorten )  aus populistischen Gründen eine bereitwillige Mehrheit derer findet, die mit der ganzen Sache eigentlich nix zu tun haben ( nichtangelnde Bevölkerung ), und somit einer Mehrheit derer, die es angeht ( der normale Angler ), ein in deren Augen unsinniges Gesetz aufzwängt. 

Bist Du ganz sicher, das das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches auf moralischen Aspekten beruht und nicht auf eher politisch orientierten ?

Oder anders gesagt,

ohne das damalige VdSF gesteuerte " Sau durchs Dorf treiben " würde sich bis heute wahrscheinlich kaum jemand außerhalb der Anglerschaft dafür ernsthaft interessieren.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ralle, du sprichst mir aus der Seele...
Nur dummerweise werden unsere Naturschutzgesetze von denen gemacht, die kaum Ahnung davon haben und glauben, sich irgendwie profilieren müßen. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, das so vieles einfach komplett am Kern der Sache vorbei geht. Allein in Sachsen wurden 2008 ca. 20.000 Kormorane ermittelt, aber laut Gesetz steht er unter Naturschutz. Fische (weil Wirbeltiere) darf man nicht mehr lebendig anködern, obwohl sie offensichtlich keine Schmerzen in dem Sinne verspüren (weil das für die Schmerzempfindung und Verarbeitung zuständige Hirnareal sich bei ihnen noch nicht entwickelt hat und somit fehlt), aber Schlachtvieh darf lastwagenweise durch ganz Deutschland gekarrt werden. Angler müßen jeden Fisch vor dem Abschlagen betäuben, aber unsere nicht integriert werden wollenden Emigranten dürfen munter weiter schächten. Wo ist den da das Gesetz, wo bleibt da die Verhältnissmäßigkeit?
Unsere "ausländischen Bürger" beauftragen Rechtsanwälte und gehen vor Gericht, wenn sie sich in ihrer Lebensweise durch unsere Gesetze bedroht fühlen.
Und was machen wir Angler? Wir sagen Ja und Amen, weil wir zwar viele sind, aber keine Lobby haben. Dabei sind wir selber unsere Lobby, nur haben wir und vor allem unsere Dachverbände das noch nicht begriffen...


----------



## chivas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Und was machen wir Angler? Wir sagen Ja und Amen, weil wir zwar viele sind, aber keine Lobby haben. Dabei sind wir selber unsere Lobby, nur haben wir und vor allem unsere Dachverbände das noch nicht begriffen...



vielleicht gibt es auch "unter uns" unterschiedliche interessen, meinungen, moralvorstellungen (?)

ganz offensichtlich bin ich ja auch nicht der einzige, der den lebenden köfi ablehnt. strikt und grundsätzlich. egal ob erlaubt oder nicht.
diesbezüglich mußt du auf "meine lobby" verzichten ^^

bei der komoran-geschichte ist das allerdings wieder etwas anderes


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Danke Ralf. Wunderbar alles aufem Punkt!!
> ...



Nur gut das man hier keinen Wiederspruch sieht - Zitat: bähr....Kükös Stundenlang durchs Wasser ziehen !
So etwas machst du dann aber wenn dann nur wenn du mal *Schnell *nen Hecht zwecks Hunger fangen willst....! |kopfkrat##


#h


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Chivas
ich bezog mich hier auf das Grundsätzliche, nicht nur auf den KöFi.
Fakt ist, das wir ja nicht mal die Wahl haben, was wir mit nach Hause nehmen, ist der Fisch maßig muß er getötet werden. Wo bleiben denn da die unterschiedliche Interessen, Meinungen und Moralvorstellungen? Wenn du den lebenden Köderfisch ablehnst, ist das für Dich gut und richtig, aber das ja heißt nicht, das andere genau so denken müßen.
Ich hätte nur eben gern selbst die Wahl, zu entscheiden, ob ich den Hecht oder Wels mit oder ohne fange.


----------



## guifri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meine Vergleiche/mein smiley/mein Posting:
> 
> Satire ? ... wer weiß
> 
> ...




Schreib ein Buch aber texte mich nicht zu! Die Welt besteht zwar oft aber nicht nur aus Klischees...Deine Vergleiche sind dennoch lahm, auch wenn Du hier auf pseudointellektuellen Satiriker machen willst. 

Ich kann das auch,: Pass auf: Sarkasmus an:" Es gab schon mal eine Zeit, da gab es Gesetze aus Nürnberg....Die haben auch die meisten befolgt und für richtig befunden...Und das waren neue Gesetze..." Sarkasmus aus...Verstanden?

Ich bin mit Köderfischimer und HELM zum Angelplatz gefahren ;9


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Ralle, du sprichst mir aus der Seele...
> Nur dummerweise werden unsere Naturschutzgesetze von denen gemacht, die kaum Ahnung davon haben und glauben, sich irgendwie profilieren müßen. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, das so vieles einfach komplett am Kern der Sache vorbei geht. Allein in Sachsen wurden 2008 ca. 20.000 Kormorane ermittelt, aber laut Gesetz steht er unter Naturschutz. Fische (weil Wirbeltiere) darf man nicht mehr lebendig anködern, obwohl sie offensichtlich keine Schmerzen in dem Sinne verspüren (weil das für die Schmerzempfindung und Verarbeitung zuständige Hirnareal sich bei ihnen noch nicht entwickelt hat und somit fehlt), aber Schlachtvieh darf lastwagenweise durch ganz Deutschland gekarrt werden. Angler müßen jeden Fisch vor dem Abschlagen betäuben, aber unsere nicht integriert werden wollenden Emigranten dürfen munter weiter schächten. Wo ist den da das Gesetz, wo bleibt da die Verhältnissmäßigkeit?
> Unsere "ausländischen Bürger" beauftragen Rechtsanwälte und gehen vor Gericht, wenn sie sich in ihrer Lebensweise durch unsere Gesetze bedroht fühlen.
> Und was machen wir Angler? Wir sagen Ja und Amen, weil wir zwar viele sind, aber keine Lobby haben. Dabei sind wir selber unsere Lobby, nur haben wir und vor allem unsere Dachverbände das noch nicht begriffen...


|good:Geiler Beitrag!#r

Eben so ist das, und nicht nur unsere Naturschutzgesetze werden grundsätzlich von Leuten gemacht, die nicht mehr oder weniger Ahnung haben als du und ich.
Zudem ist das für das Endergebnis(Auswirkung eines Gesetzes in der Praxis) sowie nicht relevant, weil es ohnehin nur darum geht, die Interessen von Hochfinanz, Wirtschaftskartellen etc. damit durchzusetzen, Interessenvertretung des Volkes => Pustekuchen.
Das einzige wovon die Herren der Legislative Ahnung haben müssen ist, wo bekomme ich Fachmann Professor Dr. XY her, der mir meine Interessen so einkleidet und vor der Masse verkauft, das 80 Millionen Deutsche die Füße still halten und sich das gefallen lassen, was längst beschlossene Sache ist.
Alles bloß Verar***e hoch 9! |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

...leben um zu arbeiten, besteuert und regiert zu werden |bigeyes

Määääähh, määääääh !

#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stimmt, oft.
> 
> Allerdings kommt es auch vor, dass eine Minderheit ( VdSF und Konsorten ) aus populistischen Gründen eine bereitwillige Mehrheit derer findet, die mit der ganzen Sache eigentlich nix zu tun haben ( nichtangelnde Bevölkerung ), und somit einer Mehrheit derer, die es angeht ( der normale Angler ), ein in deren Augen unsinniges Gesetz aufzwängt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke schon, dass es ethisch/moralische Gründe sind und weniger politisch (wobei mir das Wort "politisch" hier nicht gefällt, weil gesellchaftliche Prozesse immer politisch sind, auch wenn dieses Wort besonders oder eigentlich nur hier in diesem Board negativ gemeint ist).
Inwieweit der Verband gegen die Interessen der Angler arbeitet, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke imo eher, dass er Zeitströme derzeit gut erkennt und vorbauend Wind aus den Segeln nimmt ...
Auch die Rolle des Verbands speziell im Verbot von leb. Köfi ist mir nicht soweit geläufig als dass ich nun Aussgen hier machen kann.

Aber:
Wenn ich die Diskussionen diesbezüglich in anderen europäischen Ländern ansehe, so wird es überall auf das Verbot binauslaufen.
Ich habe mit einem Angler aus Schweden (Geschäftspartner) darüber nun auch diese Woche diskutiert und er meinte, dass auch in skandinavischen Ländern das Verbot bereits bestehe oder kommen wird.
So meinte er, dass es in Schweden für die einen schon verboten sei (seit 2006), für andere nicht geregelt gilt und besonders Touristen es als erlaubt ansehen würden.
Er meinte, die Diskussion läuft über den Aspekt Tierschutz und Tierwürde also sprich: ethisch und moralsich.
Egal, wie es nun dort wirklich gesetzlich geregelt ist ... es zeigt mir, dass auch dort die Diskussionen laufen.

Es muss ein Interessenausgleich der gesellschaftlichen Ansprüche stattfinden. Besonders im Rahmen von Naturschutz, Tierschutz (das in Deutschland einen sehr hohen Stellenwert hat z.B. siehe die Disk. über die Aufnahme des Tierschutzes ins Grundgesetz usw.) ist dieser aktuell notwendig.
Dass es zu - schon in oberen Postings gesagt - Ungereimtheiten und Unstimmigkeiten kommen kann  und tut, ist klar; dies kann aber keine Rechtferigung sein, sondern eher als Anklage gegen bestehende Missstände. (Wobei man  EU-Bestimmungen wie Tiertransporte nicht mit Gesetzen, die rein in und von Deutschland aus gehen und nur für Deutschland gelten, vergleichen darf.)

Dass aber die Gesetzgebung in Deutschland bei einer Diskussion oder Sachabwägung eher auf Interessen der Tierschützer und Tierrechtler eingeht, kann man an der mangelnden überzeugenden Argumentation der Interessenten z.B. für lebender Köfi hier im Board leicht nachvollzeihen ...
das letzte traurige Beispiel eines "gelungener" Diskussionsbeitrags siehe dazu ein paar Postings weiter oben:


guifri schrieb:


> Schreib ein Buch aber texte mich nicht zu!


----------



## guifri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> I
> Dass aber die Gesetzgebung in Deutschland  bei einer Diskssion oder Sachabwägung eher auf Interessen der Tierschützer und Tierrechtler eingeht, kann man an der mangelnden überzeugenden Argumentation der Interessenten  z.B. für lebendier Köfi hier im Board leicht nachvollzeihen ...
> das letzte traurige Beispiel eines "gelungener" Diskussionsbeitrags siehe dazu ein paar Postings weiter oben:



Für Dich hab ich´s noch mal ausführlicher ergänzt...


----------



## Bobster (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

*Server Mitteilung*

*Es werden keine innhaltlich qualitativen Diskussionsbeiträge mehr zu diesem *
*hypothetischen Thema erwartet.*

*.......bitte hier:*
*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160349*
*weiter diskutieren.*

*Server shut down !*

:q


----------



## Tobi94 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wer da geschrieben hat, dass Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden....WTF???
Es reicht die Tatsache, dass Fische Stress empfinden, um den lebendeb KöFi zu verbieten.


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Tobi
warum?
Gruß A.


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Wer da geschrieben hat, dass Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden....WTF???
> Es reicht die Tatsache, dass Fische Stress empfinden, um den lebendeb KöFi zu verbieten.


 

Das ist nunmal wissenschaftlich (noch) nicht zu beweisen. Ewiges Streitthema, Fakt ist aber das die Fische einem enormen Stress ausgesetzt werden und das mit Sicherheit nicht förderlich für deren Wohlbefinden ist.

Warum hier einige Meinungen vertreten die Bekehrungscharakter haben und sogar persönlich angreifen weiss ich nicht, halt ich auch nichts von.

Fakt ist doch:
Es gibt ein Entnahmegebot für maßige Fische, sollte man sich dran halten, macht längst nicht jeder ---> Wer erwischt wird, der hats zu verantworten.

Es gibt ein Setzkescherverbot, sollte man sich dran halten usw.

Es gibt ein Verbot den lebenden Köderfisch zu verwenden, sollte man sich dran halten, Rest s.o.

Ich behaupte einmal das sich an ersteres lt. Gesetz die allerwenigsten von uns Anglern halten.

Daher finde ich auf diejenigen einzuprügeln, die vll den lebenden Köfi noch verwenden ziemlich arm.
Welches von unserem Gesetz Unrecht gemachte Tun ist schlimmer? Tut auch garnichts zur Sache. Unrecht lt. Gesetz bleibt Unrecht.
Jeder muss doch nach seiner Facon handeln und eben jenes auch verantworten, sollte er "erwischt" werden.
Ich muss niemanden bekehren der anders als ich handelt, ich muss auch keinen anschwärzen der vll nicht komplett alles richtig macht (kann ihn aber daruaf hinweisen), weiß ich doch ganz genau das bei unseren Reglementierungen in allen Bereichen irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommt an dem ich (vll unwissentlich?) etwas falsch machen werde und auch nicht direkt verpfiffen werden will.
Wer reinen Gewissens ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...
Also los!


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Klinke schrieb:


> der hats zu verantworten.
> 
> Es gibt ein Setzkescherverbot, sollte man sich dran halten usw.
> 
> !


 
Das zeig mir mal bitte!

Das es ein Setzkescherverbot gibt was Gesetzlich fest geschrieben steht.


Der Vdsf hat damals gesagt es ist besser diesen nicht zu verwenden(Tierqual) aber ein Gesetz kenne ich nicht,das ist Länder Verein Pächter abhängig,und nach dem Urteil von Rinteln keine Tierqual wenn richtlinen eingehalten werden.

min.3,50 x 0,50cm gestreckt geflutet liegend,kein Knotenmaterial..... kann man aber auch bei Bedarf gooogeln.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Fakt ist doch:
> Es gibt ein Entnahmegebot für maßige Fische, sollte man sich dran halten, macht längst nicht jeder ---> Wer erwischt wird, der hats zu verantworten.


Ist kein Fakt bzw. nur bundeslandbedingt (in Bayern gibt es ein gesetzliches "Rückwurfverbot"), siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060427250/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/cr-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html



> Es gibt ein Setzkescherverbot, sollte man sich dran halten usw.


Auch rein bundeslandbedingt, nicht überall.



> Es gibt ein Verbot den lebenden Köderfisch zu verwenden, sollte man sich dran halten, Rest s.o


Grundsätzlich nicht ganz richtig, über die untere Naturschutzbehörde kann man zu Hegezwecken in einigen Bundesländern Genehmigungen zum angeln mit lebendem Köfi bekommen...



> Jeder muss doch nach seiner Facon handeln und eben jenes auch verantworten, sollte er "erwischt" werden.


So isses! Und deswegen bei solchen Fragen immer GENAUESTENS das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz UND die Bedingungen de reinzelnen Gewässerbewirtschafter durchlesen..


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das "Entnahmegebot" für alle gefangenen Fische ist ebenfalls diskussionswürdig, da im Gesetz steht, dass die Fische einer "sinnvollen Verwertung" zuzuführen sind... und da gibt es halt bei manchen Fischen keine sinnvollere "Verwertung", als sie zurück zu setzen. Oder hälst Du die heimische entsorgung in der Mülltonne für sinnvoll???


 

Ich habe ja niemals gesagt das es nicht diskussionswürdig ist und ich mich immer daran halte.
Jedoch wenn ich einen maßigen sagen wir Hecht irgendwo bei uns fange und der falsche mitbekommt das ich den zurücksetze, hab ich doch die K.... sprichwörlich am Dampfen. Da nützt dann auch nix wenn ich den Herren dann erkläre das ich bspsweise ne Hechtallergie habe. "Sinnvolle Verwertung" heisst doch im amtsdeutsch "Du darfst das Dingen keinesfalls zurücksetzen"

Und Thomas hat natürlich Recht meine Argumentation bezog sich nur auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort bei uns, kann natürlich Gesamtheitlich gesehn abweichen.


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stimmt, oft.
> 
> Allerdings kommt es auch vor, dass eine Minderheit ( VdSF und Konsorten ) aus populistischen Gründen eine bereitwillige Mehrheit derer findet, die mit der ganzen Sache eigentlich nix zu tun haben ( nichtangelnde Bevölkerung ), und somit einer Mehrheit derer, die es angeht ( der normale Angler ), ein in deren Augen unsinniges Gesetz aufzwängt.
> 
> ...


100%tige Zustimmung.#6
Das wiedersinnige ist für mich eigentlich das man damals viel eher die gängige Methode zum Angeln mit Köfi hätte verbieten sollen, als den Einsatz von lebenden Ködierfischen.
Es wurde ja hier bereit romantisch, nostalgisch beschrieben, wie das früher gehandhabt wurde. Bei einem Biss, erstmal 2-3 Minuten warten, um der Beute mal ordentlich den Haken in die Innereien zu jagen. (Keine Sorge, hab ich als Jugendlicher auch gemacht, weil ich es damals nicht besser wusste).
Diese Technik und generell auch jedliche Art von Freelinings ist bis heute!!! vielerorts weiterhin erlaubt oder geduldet, da bleiben für mich alle Fragen zu Moral und Ethik auf der Strecke, wenn man über lebende Köfis diskutiert.
Die Gesetze sind halt so wie sie derzeit sind, und da wird sich nichts dran ändern....man ist wohl besser beraten wenn man zukünftige Gesetzesvorlagen im Auge behält, die auf weitere Unmündigkeit der Angler ausgelegt sind.
Bis denne, Reiner#h


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Quatsch - sinnvolle Verwertung heißt SINNVOLL - und das heißt im Umkehrschluss, wenn ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für mich sehe, wird er zurückgesetzt - soll mir einer eben das Gegenteil beweisen! Da ist der Gesetzestext auf meiner Seite


 

das würde ich gern sehn wie du das den amtsfutzis erklärst .
aber wie gesagt: deine meinung teile ich :m


----------



## Brasse10 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da habe ich vor kurzem einen Kontrolleur mit seinen eignen Waffen geschlagen - habe einen "Meterhecht" zurückgesetzt - darauf angesprochen fragte ich ihn, wie bei ihm die "Sinnvolle Verwertung" eines Fisches im Zweipersonenhaushalt aussehen würde. Weißt Du was kam??  Ähhh... Jaaa... Hmmm....   Hast ja eigentlich Recht....   Also waren die "Fronten" geklärt und alles in Butter




   Da hätte ich dich gefragt warum du auf Hecht Angelst??

Und ob du keine Gefriertruhe hast!!


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Es gibt sogar Aufseher und in Amt stehende Angler auf höheren Posten (Landesgewässerwarte.......)die selber zurücksetzen Hältern Veranstaltungen durchführen usw usw^^

Ist nicht jeder Aufseher........ ein Notgeiler Amtsdeutsch Boxer#h

lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wenn man mit dem Zurücksetzen eines Meterhechtes einen Erhalt der Hechte anstrebt  dann ist es sinnlos einen Meterhecht zurück zu setzen. Denn wir haben ja alle schön bei unserer Prüfung gelernt das große/ alte Hechte schlechte Futterverwerter sind. d.h. sie Essen mehr als Jungfische wachsen aber nicht mehr...
Jetzt mal ganz Ehrlich weggekriegt hättet ihr den schon 

Petrijünger


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> 100%tige Zustimmung.#6
> Das wiedersinnige ist für mich eigentlich das man damals viel eher die gängige Methode zum Angeln mit Köfi hätte verbieten sollen, als den Einsatz von lebenden Ködierfischen.
> Es wurde ja hier bereit romantisch, nostalgisch beschrieben, wie das früher gehandhabt wurde. Bei einem Biss, erstmal 2-3 Minuten warten, um der Beute mal ordentlich den Haken in die Innereien zu jagen.




Vollkommen richtig.
Ordentlich warten und nach Möglichkeit mit 2 Drillingen fischen.
Dass so vom Frühjahrsbesatz 90% der Hechte zu Tode gefischt werden, interessiert plötzlich niemanden mehr. 
Und dann dieses "es müßten doch so viele Hechte drin sein, nach dem Besatz",..., einfach #q

Das schlimme ist: Umso weniger Hechte im Wasser sind, desto mehr Zeit lassen sich die Angler bis zum Anschlag. Wer weiß, wann der nächste beißt...

Alles in allem eine Spirale, die man kaum durchbrechen kann. Außer vielleicht, indem man natürliche Köder generell verbietet. Aber DAS spreche man in den Versammlungen mal, die an..., viel Spaß.
;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ja ich weiß gar nicht wie man auf so einen schwachsinn kommen kann mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln zu dürfen. Selbst wenn man 2 Monate erst seinen Angelschein hat. Wenn man so etwas nicht weiß sollte man den angelschein eigentlich sofort wieder abgenommen kriegen. Und dann so eine sch**** zu schreiben wie auf der ersten Seite " dann angel auch mit lebendigem Köderfisch, wenn das alle machen dann mach es doch auch einfach"  Da muss ich echt an dem Verstand von solchen Leuten zweifeln.
Angeln ist mit einer gewissen Verantwortung verbunden und die sollte jeder Angler mit sich bringen und wenn man sowas schreibt oder sowas fragt ob man mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln darf...
naja da fehlen mir die Worte...


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich wohn auch in niedersachsen und mit lebenden köfi fliegst aus dem verein und wirst angezeigt deshalb würde ich nur sagen ist egal was die anderen machen ich würde es nicht machen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Martin Obelt:"Aber hier sieht man eigentlich wieder schön, wie sich viele hinter Gesetzen und Verordnungen "verstecken" um ihre Fischgier und Abknüppelei zu rechtfertigen....."

Poste mir ein Bsp wer sich hinter Verordnungen versteckt um seine" Fischgier"und "Abknüpperlei" zu rechtfertigen

Ps: ich habe noch keinen Meterhecht gefangen und an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mit Beifängen rechnen und wenn man sich erst Gedanken um den Verwert des Fanges macht wenn er gelandet ist dann hat man etwas Falsch gemacht!!!


----------



## Squirrelina (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

leute leute nun lasst mal die kirche im dorf....hier sind die meisten so vernünftig und angeln nach vorschrift mit totem köfi.....es gibt aber auch genügend die mit lebenden ködern angeln-da sie es immer getan haben und nun gar nicht einsehen daran etwas zu ändern und so wird es auch immer bleiben....
manche angeln mit lebenden andere mit toten köfi-wer was macht muss er für sich selbst entscheiden und dann aber auch beim falschen handeln mit den konsequenzen rechnen und leben wie zum beispiel entzug des angelscheines!!!!


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> ich wohn auch in niedersachsen und mit lebenden köfi fliegst aus dem verein und wirst angezeigt deshalb würde ich nur sagen ist egal was die anderen machen ich würde es nicht machen


 

Mal bitte richtig lesen,es gibt in NDS Gewässer die eine Ausnahmeregelung haben(Antrag stellen),und dann ist es "offizell" erlaubt,kommt dann ein xxxx und zeigt dich an wegen tierqual steht das schon wieder auf einen anderen Blatt,dafür muss er aber beweisen das du da quälst wie auch immer er das tut er muss es beweisen können,und dann gibt es eine Verhandlung bei Gericht wenn der Staatsanwalt meint es lohnt sich.

lg


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> =Petrijünger94;2567592und wenn man sich erst Gedanken um den Verwert des Fanges macht wenn er gelandet ist dann hat man etwas Falsch gemacht!!!


 
Also wenn man ihn das erste mal sieht im Wasser und merkt Hecht will ich nicht haben,schnell Schnurr abschneiden oder was???

Du entscheidest also schon im Drill was du verwertest??

Muss ich mir auch mal angewöhnen|rolleyes

lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@ gründler realistisch bleiben !!!
wenn jemand vorbeikommt und du sgst ihm evtl auf anfrage du angelst mit lebendigem Köderfisch wird er dich wahrscheinlich nicht anzeigen sondern vllt fragen ob es erlaubt ist.Nebenbei ich würde mir die genehmigung zum Angeln mit lebendem KöFi schriftlich geben lassen dann kannst du sie ihm zeigen und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## Squirrelina (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

also zwecks verwertung des fanges: ich gehe los meinetwegen mit dem gedanken heute abend möchte ich ein paar bratbarsche essen-beißt nun ein richtig dicker barsch von über 40cm sage ich der ist so schön kann wieder schwimmen....habe ich dann 2-3kleine barsche zum essen und fische noch weiter weil ich vielleicht ein noch haben möchte und dort beißt nun ein zander von 50cm denn sage ich mir entweder schwimmen lassen oder es gibt eben zander zu essen und die barsche werden eingefroren und beim nächsten angeln werden noch ein oder zwei barsche dazu gefangen und dann eben verwertet!!

aber das soll verdeutlichen das in meinem fall ich diese sachen spontan entscheide.....und meist kommt es so das ich den zander schwimmen lassen würde denn ich hätte ja in diesem fall die 3 barsche und denn würden die eben eingefroren und es gibt was anderes zu essen!!!!:q

falls jetzt jemand in meine alben schaut-das war so ein abend wo ich gesagt habe mit meinem freund zusamm heute wollen wir mal barsch essen deswegen wurden die fische dann auch entnommen!!!

von daher denke ich wird der angler überlegen in dem moment wo er den fisch das erste mal sieht oder sicher gelandet hat was er mit ihm anstellen wird-und sowas vorrauszuplanen geht nicht-da man ja nie weiß wie groß die fische oder der fisch sein wird den man fängt!!!


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> @ gründler realistisch bleiben !!!
> wenn jemand vorbeikommt und du sgst ihm evtl auf anfrage du angelst mit lebendigem Köderfisch wird er dich wahrscheinlich nicht anzeigen sondern vllt fragen ob es erlaubt ist.Nebenbei ich würde mir die genehmigung zum Angeln mit lebendem KöFi schriftlich geben lassen dann kannst du sie ihm zeigen und alle sind zufrieden


 
Falsch,jeder xxx darf dich wegen Tierqual anzeigen und dich als Privatperson verklagen.Das hat nix mit der erlaubniß zu tun ob man es darf oder nicht.
Das entscheidet der Staatsanwalt,aber die Anzeige steht erstmal.

Ich glaube ich behandel genug fälle wo es um Verstöße beim Angeln geht,also schreib bitte nicht irgend ein quatsch hier rein der so nicht stimmt,erst schlau machen dann schreiben.

lg


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

naja, es is und bleibt nen politischer und ethischer spagat zwischen enttraditionalisierung und tradition.

da habens jüngere leute einfach leichter mit (weil sie auch so aufwachsen) als leute dies von klein auf anders gelernt haben.
das gesetz wird sich nicht innerhalb von einer generation zum allgemeingut entwickeln, aber (und das hoffe ich) immer mehr.

es hat nunmal echt NIEMAND mehr nötig solche methoden zu gebrauchen. sollte dies anders sein, spreche ich ihm den lebendköfi zu! genauso wie auch aalschnüre uä.

das mit dem schmerz und stress der tiere ist so ne sache, die noch nicht richtig geklärt ist. es fehlt zwar ein gewisser bereich im gehirn, jedoch ist definitiv bewiesen, das fische auf bestimmte (beim menschen schmerzauslösende) stimulanzien reagieren und auch gewisse bereichen im gehirn angesprochen werden. das bei dem funktionsausfall im menschlichen gehirn andere areale dafür einspringen is auch bewiesen, also warum sollte der fisch nicht einfach mit anderen gehirnarealen schmerz empfinden? schon mal nen fisch gefragt?

auch finde ich es ÄUßERST fragwürdig wie viele angler an dem naturschutz rumnörgeln und meinen sie würden es besser wissen, weil sie ja oft am wasser sind und und und...
ja es gibt bestimmt ein paar gesetze die, ich möchte mal sagen ambivalent, sind (entnahmegebot). und ja es gibt auch gesetzeslücken die der tierschutz konequenterweise füllen müsste (tierhaltung). aber das liegt NICHT in der hand dieser besagten tierschützer!
ich kenne niemanden, der tier/naturschutz betreibt (und ich kenne viele) der nicht für ein verbot der massentierhaltung wäre. leider kommen an dieser stelle ökonomische und ethische grundsätze in konflikt. und wie es heutzutage nunmal ist wiegt geld mehr als leben.

was allerdings bei der lebendköfi diskussion in keiner weise zutrifft. 

angler sind nunmal in der regel keine naturschützer sondern naturnutzer und in diesem sinne bin ich SEHR froh, dass solche gesetze NICHT in absprache mit den anglern im allgemeinen grtroffen werden.
es gibt viele angelvereine die sich im bereich des naturschutzes einsätzen, aber auch das ist kein argument dafür denen freie hand zu lassen.

und nein ich bin kein getarnter greenpeace-aktivist oä. auch ich bin angler!
man darf nur nicht vergessen wo man steht 

grüße, david


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß gar nicht wie man auf so einen schwachsinn kommen kann mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln zu dürfen. Selbst wenn man 2 Monate erst seinen Angelschein hat. Wenn man so etwas nicht weiß sollte man den angelschein eigentlich sofort wieder abgenommen kriegen. Und dann so eine sch**** zu schreiben wie auf der ersten Seite " dann angel auch mit lebendigem Köderfisch, wenn das alle machen dann mach es doch auch einfach" Da muss ich echt an dem Verstand von solchen Leuten zweifeln.
> Angeln ist mit einer gewissen Verantwortung verbunden und die sollte jeder Angler mit sich bringen und wenn man sowas schreibt oder sowas fragt ob man mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln darf...
> naja da fehlen mir die Worte...


 
dann mach du es einfach nicht, aber werde nicht direkt beleidigend. ist doch gut das er vorher fragt um sich zu informieren statt es einfach "allen" nachzumachen.
da brauchen dir auch keine worte fehlen, das muss eben jeder selber entscheiden ob er nach den regeln spielt wie sie bestehen oder lieber nach den alten, die allerdings zu strafe führen können...
ball flach halten...


----------



## flexxxone (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

verstehe den Paradiesvogel nich so ganz... #d

erst sacht er er will die Papiere nich verlier'n...
dann sacht er er hat keine, bzw noch keine Prüfung...|kopfkrat

*Wenn's verboten ist, dann isses verboten! Basta!*


Und was soll denn diese ganze C&R Diskussion hier schon wieder?!? |uhoh:

Das geht einem echt auf die Klötzer! :v

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Brasse10 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Konter: Beifang beim Zandern
> 
> Nein, keine Gefriertruhe, sondern nur ein Gefrierfach im Kühlschrank.
> 
> ...




Damit wir uns richtig verstehe ich muss auch nicht jeden Fisch töten!

Aber ich finde es schon Schade das ich so ein Hechtangler wie dich nicht mal am Wasser antreffe !!

Denn ich hätte bestimmt was gesehen was du Falsch gemacht hast.

Was ist den mit dein Hecht auf dem Foto ??


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Damit wir uns richtig verstehe ich muss auch nicht jeden Fisch töten!
> 
> Aber ich finde es schon Schade das ich so ein Hechtangler wie dich nicht mal am Wasser antreffe !!
> 
> ...


Du hättest den letzten Satz auch lesen sollen|rolleyes
*Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab, dass da hieß : "Lebendiger Köderfisch"*
Dieses ständige Abdriften zum allgemeinen C&R Gemetzel, in unendlichen viele Threads, ist mehr als nervtötend.:g


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Damit wir uns richtig verstehe ich muss auch nicht jeden Fisch töten!
> 
> Aber ich finde es schon Schade das ich so ein Hechtangler wie dich nicht mal am Wasser antreffe !!
> 
> ...



auch wenns OT ist aber was willst Du uns mit dem Posting sagen???


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

nur mal so als Gedanke,
neben all den grünen und tierschutzrechtlichen Überlegungen , die letztlich vielleicht zum Verbot geführt haben. Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?
Fällt Euch da Jemand ein? Wer hat da eventuell noch mit an der Schraube gedreht?
Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal so als Gedanke,
> neben all den grünen und tierschutzrechtlichen Überlegungen , die letztlich vielleicht zum Verbot geführt haben. Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?
> Fällt Euch da Jemand ein? Wer hat da eventuell noch mit an der Schraube gedreht?
> Gruß A.


 
die kukö industrie?
die fische?
die usa?
aliens?

nein sry für den spaß, ich hab echt keine ahnung wodrauf du anspielst;+ , bitte klär mich auf! 

grüße, david


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Fehlt es tatsächlich an Argumenten, dass auf C&R abgelenkt werden muss? #c

Bleibt beim Thema bitte !


----------



## Squirrelina (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal so als Gedanke,
> neben all den grünen und tierschutzrechtlichen Überlegungen , die letztlich vielleicht zum Verbot geführt haben. Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?
> Fällt Euch da Jemand ein? Wer hat da eventuell noch mit an der Schraube gedreht?
> Gruß A.


 
na wer profitiert denn noch davon???


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

die Tourismusindustrie in Ländern in denen es noch erlaubt ist?#c


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal so als Gedanke,
> neben all den grünen und tierschutzrechtlichen Überlegungen , die letztlich vielleicht zum Verbot geführt haben. Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?
> Fällt Euch da Jemand ein? Wer hat da eventuell noch mit an der Schraube gedreht?
> Gruß A.


Nur für den Fall das du die Kunstköderindustrie bzw. Lieferanten meinen könntest....die steckten zu der Zeit in den Kinder-lauf-lern-Schuhen


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Die pösen Berufsfischer, denen der pöse Angler die ganzen vielen Hechte weggeangelt hat??? Auch nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Zitat: Also wenn man ihn das erste mal sieht im Wasser und merkt Hecht will ich nicht haben,schnell Schnurr abschneiden oder was???

nein! vorher überlegen was ist wenn ich jetzt nen meterhecht fangen sollte!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das *Anglerboard*, sonst gäbe es weniger kontroverse Diskussionen ! :vik:


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> Zitat: Also wenn man ihn das erste mal sieht im Wasser und merkt Hecht will ich nicht haben,schnell Schnurr abschneiden oder was???
> 
> nein! vorher überlegen was ist wenn ich jetzt nen meterhecht fangen sollte!



was wollen du uns damit sagen???? Soll er während des Drills zu Hause anrufen und fragen, was er mit einem solchen machen könnte?
Was machst du, wenn dir beim Karpfenangeln ein Meterhecht auf den Frolic beißt???

Ich versteh Deine Argumentation nicht, bitte klär mich auf...#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wenn ich z.B. mit meinem ater nach HH fahre um Dorsch vonner Einigkeit zu angeln dann sind wir schon mal das ganze w.ende in HH.
Nun sagen wir VORHER wenn wir jeder z.B. drei gute Dorsch angeln sollte fahren wir an dem Abend nach Hause weil im Gefrierfach im Wohnwagen nicht genug Platz für Den Fisch ist.
Einfach mal vorher überlegen: Was wäre wenn...
Ist mir jetzt auch sch**** egal macht eure Sache hier, sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. mit meinem ater nach HH fahre um Dorsch vonner Einigkeit zu angeln dann sind wir schon mal das ganze w.ende in HH.
> Nun sagen wir VORHER wenn wir jeder z.B. drei gute Dorsch angeln sollte fahren wir an dem Abend nach Hause weil im Gefrierfach im Wohnwagen nicht genug Platz für Den Fisch ist.
> Einfach mal vorher überlegen: Was wäre wenn...
> Ist mir jetzt auch sch**** egal macht eure Sache hier, sei jedem selbst überlassen.


 
... also angelst du mit toten Dorschen als Köderfisch ...naja .. ein Dorsch als lebendiger Köfi macht ja auch bestimmt ganz schön Rabatz .. richtig, das sollte man schon vorher überlegen


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> macht eure Sache hier, sei jedem selbst überlassen.




genau, du sagst es, alles andere deiner argumentation würde ja auch auf eine OT-C&R-Diskusion hinauslaufen und das will hier wirklich niemand...#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Edit von Ralle 24:

So geht das gar nicht. Immer schön sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. mit meinem ater nach HH fahre um Dorsch vonner Einigkeit zu angeln dann sind wir schon mal das ganze w.ende in HH.
> Nun sagen wir VORHER wenn wir jeder z.B. drei gute Dorsch angeln sollte fahren wir an dem Abend nach Hause weil im Gefrierfach im Wohnwagen nicht genug Platz für Den Fisch ist.
> Einfach mal vorher überlegen: Was wäre wenn...
> Ist mir jetzt auch sch**** egal macht eure Sache hier, sei jedem selbst überlassen.


Da streikt jeder Google Übersetzungsdienst:q
Lass doch mal einfach die Finger von der Tastatur, wenn es dir nicht möglich ist, etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen. Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, oder doch?


----------



## Brasse10 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Du hättest den letzten Satz auch lesen sollen|rolleyes
> *Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab, dass da hieß : "Lebendiger Köderfisch"*
> Dieses ständige Abdriften zum allgemeinen C&R Gemetzel, in unendlichen viele Threads, ist mehr als nervtötend.:g




Habe ich gelesen !!


Und ich gebe dir auch Recht!

Nur finde ich es nicht gut wenn etwas hingestellt wird und dann schnell beendet wird.
Denn dieses so genante Argument hat bei einem Aufseher geklappt, ist aber keine Heldentat und auch kein frei Fahrt Schein.

Wir Angler versauen uns alles selber mit unseren angeben.

Jeder soll doch selbst entscheiden was er vertreten kann.

Und das Fischen mit lebenden Köderfischen hat doch jeder erlernt oder nicht??


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> @Toni was laberst du fürn Kack???!!!


 
Bleib  mal schön höflich Junge ! |uhoh:

und bleib im Thema ... es steht in der Überschrift des Threads  ( Lebendiger Köderfisch ?) !


----------



## Brasse10 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kampfler schrieb:


> auch wenns OT ist aber was willst Du uns mit dem Posting sagen???



   Kannst du dir doch denken oder nicht??


So ein Hecht ohne Truhe ??

Ich hätte gerne erfahren warum das Foto gemacht wurde!!

Du verstehst??

Denn wenn jemand angibt damit dass er ein Aufseher in die Enge bekommen hat, hätte ich schon die Erklärung diese Foto gehabt!!#6

Aber es sollte wircklich genug sein !!


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Nabend,



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Es reicht die Tatsache, dass Fische Stress empfinden, um den lebendeb KöFi zu verbieten.


Oha , der leb. Köderfisch empfindet Stress?? So so...... und der Räuber , der der auf Toten Köfi o- Kukö beißt ....... was empfindet der ?? Der findet den Drill gaaaaaanz sicher spaßig. Klar doch!
Aber warscheinlich ist der Stess des Köderfisches höher zu bewerten als des des Zielfisches.  

 Wenn für jemanden der Tierschutzgedanke Grundlage des Verbots ist  , sollter dieser Jemand zu Haus bleiben. So schützt der die Tiere am besten. Ansonsten , und hier wiederhole ich mich gern , ist dieses Tierschutzgefasel nichts anderes als Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal so als Gedanke,
> neben all den grünen und tierschutzrechtlichen Überlegungen , die letztlich vielleicht zum Verbot geführt haben. Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?
> Fällt Euch da Jemand ein? Wer hat da eventuell noch mit an der Schraube gedreht?
> Gruß A.


Nu bring mal endlich die Auflösung des Preisrätsels...gibt es was zu gewinnen?


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wer hat eigentlich am meisten vom Verbot?


 
Ähm............ der Ködefisch??


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Oha , der leb. Köderfisch empfindet Stress?? So so...... und der Räuber , der der auf Toten Köfi o- Kukö beißt ....... was empfindet der ?? Der findet den Drill gaaaaaanz sicher spaßig. Klar doch!
> ...


 
Deine Argumentation ist es doch, die zeigt, wie notwendig ein Kompromiss zwischen den verschiedenen Interessengruppen unserer Gesellschaft ist, eben auch und eben im Sinne und zum Schutz des Anglers.Würde der Tierschutzgedanke nicht durch Verbote, wie des lebenden Köfi unsererseits (seitens der Angler) eingebracht werden, dann würde der Tierschutzgedanke womöglich das Angeln generell unterbinden/verbieten (siehe PETA_Forderungen, die leider von sehr prominenter Seite unterstützt wird).Unterstützen wird doch gesellschaftliche Ströme, die uns gefährden können, mit kleinen Entgegenkommen, die uns an sich nicht weh tun, und nehmen Wind aus den Segeln der Galleren, die uns bekämpfen wollen.

Wenn du aber von Doppelmoral und Heuchelei im Tierschutz spricht und nicht die Diplomatie dahinter, die ja allen Interressengruppen entgegenkommen möchte, siehst, dann besteht die Gefahr, durch deine geforderte Konsequenz der Umsetzung des Tierschutzgedankens/-gesetzes für das generelle Angelverbot zu sprechen !


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Kannst du dir doch denke oder nicht??
> 
> 
> So ein Hecht ohne Truhe ??
> ...



ok, wollte doch nur wissen, ob du tatsächlich in diesem thread ins C&R abdriften möchtest, obwohl das Lesen diverser anderer Threads zum besagten Thema zeigen müsste, dass es bei diesem Thema niemals einen Konsens geben wird...|supergri

und nun ist auch gut, jeder soll machen, was er sich selbst gegenüber verantworten kann, handelt er gegen ein geschriebenes Gesetz muss er sich halt, falls er erwischt wird, mit den Konsequenzen arrangieren... 
hier im Board werden wir bestimmt keinen überzeugten Lebendköderfisch-Angler oder C&Rler oder wen auch immer bekehren... für interessante Diskussionen langts aber allemal


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ähm............ der Ködefisch??


Der ist notorischer Linkshänder, und hat Probleme mit dem Schraubendrehen.:q:q:q


----------



## guifri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ähm............ der Ködefisch??



Nein, der ist durch das Verbot zum Tode verurteilt worden! Manchmal auch zum elendidgen Verrecken im KöFi-Eimer.

Früher hatte er manchmal noch bei Nasenköderung die Möglichkeit sich freizuschwimmen...Ok..die Chancen waren nicht groß, aber immerhin...


Nur für Toni: Das könnte evtl auch ironisch gewesen sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi Toni,


> Unterstützen wird doch gesellschaftliche Ströme, die uns gefährden können, mit kleinen Entgegenkommen, die uns an sich nicht weh tun, und nehmen Wind aus den Segeln der Galleren, die uns bekämpfen wollen.


Damit hab ich doch kein kein Problem........ dem politischen Gegner nen Stück Zucker andrehen...

*Mir gehts um die Einstellung der einzelnen Person*. Entweder bin ich für Tierschutz oder nicht  , dann aber richtig .......... Wenn ich dem Köderfisch Schmerz und Stress zugestehe und die Lebendnutzung ablehne, dann muß ich auch dem Zielfisch selbiges zugestehen. Und genau das wird nicht gemacht.


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist es doch, die zeigt, wie notwendig ein Kompromiss zwischen den verschiedenen Interessengruppen unserer Gesellschaft ist, eben auch und eben im Sinne und zum Schutz des Anglers.
> *Was verstehst du, oder meinst du mit Kompromissen? Das ist absurd wenn man über Verbote diskutiert.*
> Würde der Tierschutzgedanke nicht durch Verbote, wie des lebenden Köfi unsererseits (seitens der Angler) eingebracht werden, *Soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann, wurden diese Verbote nicht von Anglern, sondern eher von vermeintlichen Interessensvertretern eingebracht*


Da stehen wir wieder ganz am Anfang dieser fruchtlosen Diskussion


----------



## Kampfler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> Damit hab ich doch kein kein Problem........ dem politischen Gegner nen Stück Zucker andrehen...
> 
> Mir gehts um die Einstellung der einzelnen Person. Entweder bin ich für Tierschutz oder nicht  , dann aber richtig .......... *Wenn ich dem Köderfisch Schmerz und Stress zugestehe und die Lebendnutzung ablehne, dann muß ich auch dem Zielfisch selbiges zugestehen. Und genau das wird nicht gemacht.*



|good:


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> Damit hab ich doch kein kein Problem........ dem politischen Gegner nen Stück Zucker andrehen...
> 
> *Mir gehts um die Einstellung der einzelnen Person*. Entweder bin ich für Tierschutz oder nicht  , dann aber richtig .......... Wenn ich dem Köderfisch Schmerz und Stress zugestehe und die Lebendnutzung ablehne, dann muß ich auch dem Zielfisch selbiges zugestehen. Und genau das wird nicht gemacht.


 
Der einzelne mag tatsächlich für sich unterschiedliche Wertmassstäbe anlegen .. und somit absolut inkonsequent handeln ..da gebe ich dir Recht aber nur in dem Punkt, dass er Drillen für unangefochten legitim hält, aber aus moralischen Gründen den leb. Köfi ablehnt.Jedoch unterstütze ich nicht den Ansatz, weil Drillen erlaubt ist, sollte der leb. Köfi auch erlaubt sein, denn das wäre kontraproduktiv ... siehe dazu meine Erklärung im obigen Posting.


----------



## guifri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> Damit hab ich doch kein kein Problem........ dem politischen Gegner nen Stück Zucker andrehen...
> 
> *Mir gehts um die Einstellung der einzelnen Person*. Entweder bin ich für Tierschutz oder nicht  , dann aber richtig .......... Wenn ich dem Köderfisch Schmerz und Stress zugestehe und die Lebendnutzung ablehne, dann muß ich auch dem Zielfisch selbiges zugestehen. Und genau das wird nicht gemacht.




Hihi...."Ist ein interessanter Standpunkt". Pulp fiction

Aber genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Wer angelt, nimmt billigend in Kauf (oder er/sie leugnet es), dass Fische Stress und ggfls. Schmerzen haben werden.

Ich für meinen Teil kann mit diesem Bewusstsein gut leben und fühle mich nicht schlecht dabei. Irgendwie scheint da noch was Atavistisches in unseren Genen zu sein, was ab und zu raus will. Das lasse ich dann lieber beim Angeln raus...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> *Was verstehst du, oder meinst du mit Kompromissen? Das ist absurd wenn man über Verbote diskutiert.
> 
> **Soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann, wurden diese Verbote nicht von Anglern, sondern eher von vermeintlichen Interessensvertretern eingebracht*
> 
> Da stehen wir wieder ganz am Anfang dieser fruchtlosen Diskussion


 
zum 1. Satz => habe ich in mehreren Posting versucht darzulegen; auch wie und warum es zu Verboten kommen kann

zum 2. Satz => wenn es andere Interessengruppen sind, dann unterstützt das ja meine Argumentation 

zum 3. Satz => fruchtlos finde ich es in keiner Weise #h


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Aber genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Wer angelt, nimmt billigend in Kauf (oder er/sie leugnet es), dass Fische Stress und ggfls. Schmerzen haben werden.


 
Gut kombiniert.

Ich weis das ich dem Fisch  unnötigen  Schmerz zufüge.................. Und genau deswegen lass ich in meinen Argumenten die Tierschutzkeule stecken. Denn sonst ........ müßt ich mir selbst eins auf die Rübe hauen.

@Toni


> Jedoch unterstütze ich nicht den Ansatz, weil Drillen erlaubt ist, sollte der leb. Köfi auch erlaubt sein, denn das wäre kontraproduktiv


Das sehe ich 100%ig genau so.


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> zum 1. Satz => habe ich in mehreren Posting versucht darzulegen; auch wie und warum es zu Verboten kommen kann
> 
> zum 2. Satz => wenn es andere Interessengruppen sind, dann unterstützt das ja meine Argumentation
> 
> zum 3. Satz => fruchtlos finde ich es in keiner Weise #h


Fruchtlos finde ich es auch nur zum Teil. das du deine eigene Position und Meinung verteidigst finde ich normal und völlig ok.
Nur meiner Meinung nach würfelst du zu stark durcheinander mit Begriffen wie Kompromiss, Anglern und deren Forderungen vs. deren Vertreterschaft und Ursache und Folgen von Verboten
Wir müssen da auch gar nicht einer Meinung sein#d
LG, Reiner


----------



## slowhand (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> denn so was macht auch kein Angler



Hahahahaaaaa...! In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du denn?! Hier wird mehr mit lebendem Köfi geangelt, als mit totem! Ich mache das auch nicht, stehe damit aber ziehmlich alleine da...

Zum Thema: Laß' es bleiben, auch wenn es alle machen. Ist einfach dem Fisch gegenüber nur fair.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Muss Gunnars Postings hinsichtlich der Heuchelei vollinhaltlich unterstützen!


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> dann besteht die Gefahr durch deine geforderte Konsequenz der Umsetzung des Tierschutzgedankens/-gesetzes für das generelle Angelverbot zu sprechen !


Und genau das ist es. Jeder der in Sachen leb. Köfi auf dem Tierschutz rumreitet mach sich nicht nur unglaubwürdig , nein er ist auch noch Totengräber unseres Hobby's. Dem politischen Gegner wird so Munition freihaus geliefert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Jeder der in Sachen leb. Köfi auf dem Tierschutz rumreitet mach sich nicht nur unglaubwürdig , nein er ist auch noch Totengräber unseres Hobby's. Dem politischen Gegner wird so Munition freihaus geliefert.


 
Damit wir uns aber in der Konsequenz klar sind, die ich daraus sehe und auch vertreten habe:

Das Verbot des leb. Köfis sichert unser Hobby und deswegen sollte man es akzeptieren und nicht in Frage stellen.


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Jeder der in Sachen leb. Köfi auf dem Tierschutz rumreitet mach sich nicht nur unglaubwürdig , nein er ist auch noch Totengräber unseres Hobby's. Dem politischen Gegner wird so Munition freihaus geliefert.


 
Habe ich hier schon etliche mal gesagt(nicht was Köfi lebend allein betrifft,alles dieses gerede halt),da bekommt man nur ein grinsen oder No go bla bla.
Wir werden mehr und mehr dahin erzogen,und eines tages ist es soweit und dann wird erst recht geheult.

Die Geister die ich rief sag ich nur!

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Toni,
Wenn dieses Verbot mitdazubeiträgt ,--->  mein Segen ......

 Es gibt für mich keinen sinnvollen Grund für dieses Verbot ...... nur ein Politischen. Nutznießer sind 2 Seiten. Wir Angler ( können mit Einschränkungen weiter machen) Und die Politiker ( denn Tierschutz schafft Wählerstimmen)


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Toni,
> Wenn dieses Verbot mitdazubeiträgt ,---> mein Segen ......
> 
> Es gibt für mich keinen sinnvollen Grund für dieses Verbot ...... nur ein Politischen. Nutznießer sind 2 Seiten. Wir Angler ( können mit Einschränkungen weiter machen) Und die Politiker ( denn Tierschutz schafft Wählerstimmen)
> ...


 
...  #g


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #g


 
Und zurück: #g #6


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube eher, dass die Zahl aktiver und vielleicht sogar organisierter Angler wesentlich größer ist als die der aktiven oder organisierten Tierschützer.


 Das Eine schließt das Andere ja nicht grundsätzlich aus
Ich bin da schonmal mit angeeckt, aber egal...wir haben keine politische Lobby.
Angeln ist die Jagd des kleinen Mannes:g


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube eher, dass die Zahl aktiver und vielleicht sogar organisierter Angler wesentlich größer ist als die der aktiven oder organisierten Tierschützer.


 
Das stimmt wohl,was nützt das aber wenn Verbände sich nicht so einsetzen wie man es als Angler gern hätte.

Und jetzt kommt noch das sich der VDSF und der DAV zusammen tun wollen(Verhandlungen laufen bis 2011),man kann nur hoffen(wenn es dazu kommt 1 Verband) das dieses nicht so endet wie ende der 80er Jahre,und wir noch mehr eingeschränkt werden.
es könnte ja auch gutes haben,aber der beigeschmack bleibt Sauer!
Böse Zungen reden der Vdsf ist scharf auf die DAV Gewässer und auf noch mehr Macht.

Vdsf=No go! 
DAV=Immer wieder!


lg


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

hmmm interessant find ich die argumente: wenn ich weiß, dass ich dem fisch den ich fange schmerzen/stress zufüge, dann kann ich entweder nicht angeln oder den lebendköfi erlauben.

naja, es ist doch so, dass wir in jeder hinsicht kompromisse machen. nur weil ich weiß (und nichts dagegen unternehme) das schweine/rinder/hühner wie dreck behandelt werden, heißt das nicht in letzter konsequenz das ich meine haustiere auch so behandel. natürlich bewerten wir andere lebewesen nach unseren maßstäben und es ist immer ein kompromiss zwischen tierschutz / lebensmittelherstellung / geldgier (sowohl auf seiten der konsumenten wie auf seiten der produzenten) / und dem spaß, der in unserer gesellschaft nunmal sehr groß geschrieben wird (das ist jetz wertungsfrei).

wenn ich fleisch kaufe muss ich mir gedanken darüber machen, was mir mehr wert ist, bzw was ich tolerieren/ mir leisten kann. 

genau das gleiche ist es beim angeln. natürlich steht bei uns an erster stelle der spaß/die spannung/ die entspannung (nicht unerhabliche werte in unserer gesellschaft), dann evtl bei manchen die lebensmittelgewinnung bei manchen kommt noch geld dazu und zum schluss dann noch tierschutz und naturschutz. (die reihenfolge is natürlich bei allen unterschiedlich und eskommen zt noch wesendlich mehr faktoren dazu) 

wenn man jetzt versucht einen kompromiss zwischen den sachen zu finden, dann ist das haken eines fisches der erste und wichtigstes, da man sonst nicht angeln kann. das schließt aber nicht ein, dass ich andere fische quälen kann (ohne mir gedanken gemacht zu haben) ohne das ein triftiger grund dazu besteht. wenn man den lustgewinn an der lebendköfi-angelei für sich als persöhnlich triftig genug nimmt, dann ist das eben so.

nun wurde allerdings vom gesetzgeber in dieses thema reingepfuscht und viele fühlen sich in ihrer entscheidungsfreiheit beschnitten, was ich zt verstehen kann, was aber zt auch logisch ist mmn.
es ist einfach den meisten menschen nicht mehr zuzutrauen über dinge wie tierquälerei vs lustgewinn zu entscheiden. siehe auch hundekämpfe, stierkampf, fuchshatz usw.
es war vor 20 jahren evtl noch anders und vl waren leute damals auch verantwortungsbewusster, darüber kann ich nicht urteilen, aber ich bin froh darüber, dass eine solche entscheidung nicht den leuten überlassen wird, die ich fast jedes mal am wasser sehe.
ja ich weiß, dass stierkäpfe und die fuchshatz eine seeehr lange tradition haben und das sie auch heute noch offiziell praktiziert werden, allerdings ist auch dies eingeschränkt und leuten mit großer erfahrung /großer verantwortung überlassen und es darf einfach nicht jedermann mit den tieren machen was er will. (das heißt nicht, dass ich das gutheiße, aber wie oben bereits erwähnt kommen kompromisse ins spiel und hier ist halt die tradition stark ausschlaggebend)

diese erfahrung die ich eben ansprach sehe ich allerdings nicht durch die angelprüfung gegeben, somit muss jmd diese regelung vornehmen. das es auch hier kompromisse gibt sieht man ja an den ausnahmen.

grüße, david


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Verständnisfehler. Angler sind Ihre eigene Lobby.
> Wirklich? Das ist doch eher Wunschgedanke
> Alles eine Frage des organisierten Auftretens, ob man im politischen Geschäft wahrgenommen wird, oder nicht.
> Wo, Wann, und auf welcher Ebene möchte/sollte man wahrgenommen werden, und wie könnte man das erreichen?


 Bis denne, Reiner


----------



## chivas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> hmmm interessant find ich die argumente: wenn ich weiß, dass ich dem fisch den ich fange schmerzen/stress zufüge, dann kann ich entweder nicht angeln oder den lebendköfi erlauben.



oder ich kann "argumentieren" - das verbot des lebenden köfi ist nur politisch motiviert. da fische keine schmerzen empfinden, sollte man auch mit dem "LeKöFi" (was fü ne abkürzung...). wenn das denn aber so ist, wieso sollte man nen fisch "waidgerecht" schlachten - man kann ihn doch auch einfach ersticken lassen, oder eben im salz totlaufen. der merkt doch eh nix. sollen die tierschützer doch labern - die sollen sich erstmal um die kühe kümmern. solange die leiden, kann ich doch auch meinen nachbarn umbringen, da ich bock auf seine frau habe (sicherlich einige argumentationsschritte übersprungen, aber das ist das ergebnis, wenn man eine "interessenabwägung" vornimmt, nach maßstäben, die hier teilweise angelegt werden :/)



daci7 schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt versucht einen kompromiss zwischen den sachen zu finden, dann ist das haken eines fisches der erste und wichtigstes, da man sonst nicht angeln kann. das schließt aber nicht ein, dass ich andere fische quälen kann (ohne mir gedanken gemacht zu haben) ohne das ein triftiger grund dazu besteht. wenn man den lustgewinn an der lebendköfi-angelei für sich als persöhnlich triftig genug nimmt, dann ist das eben so.



für den ersten teil: danke daci.
für den zweiten: meinst du, dass das den fisch interessiert???
oder - nach dem gleichen schema argumentiert - für die viehtransporte und die legebatterien gibt es auch triftige gründe. ob man die akzeptieren kann, ist wohl eher von bestimmten moralvorstellungen abhängig.



daci7 schrieb:


> nun wurde allerdings vom gesetzgeber in dieses thema reingepfuscht



wären die angler "vernünftig"  bzw. verantwortungsbewußt genug und moralisch reif (ja, da ist meine persönliche definition und meine ganz persönliche und sicher für viele zu hohe meßlatte), gäbe es gar keine notwendigkeit, "reinzupfuschen".

es geht hier nur um die interessen des anglers, dessen lobby, dessen freiheit.
wenn einer die interessen einer zum schweigen verdonnerten opfergemeinschaft vertritt, wird er direkt mit "peta" beschimpft (übrigens auch eine interessanter begriff in diesem zusammenhang).

ich finde es eigentlich traurig... aber so ist das eben. was geht mich das leid der anderen an.
ich finde es jedenfalls völlig abstrus zu fordern, mit dem LeKöFi auf hecht fischen zu dürfen, wobei man letzteren nach nem foto sowieso wieder ins wasser setzt.
würde mich das irgendwie anmachen, würd ich mir ne taucherausrüstung kaufen und ne uw-kamera.

naja, da einige von uns das recht zu haben meinen, festlegen zu dürfen, ob mitlebewesen schmerzen empfinden oder nicht, unabhängig davon für sich in anspruch nehmen, dass ihre interessen höher zu wertden sind als die von anderen und auf kosten anderer auch durchsetzen zu dürfen und überhaupt alles andere auf der welt nur dazu da ist, um ihnen zu "dienen", sind derartige diskussionen von grund aus pure energie-und zeitverschwendung. leider immer zu lasten von anderen...


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Bis denne, Reiner


 
Ja da bleibt dann nur eins Reiner,so wie es andere Länder auch tun Sportangeln mit allen was dazu gehört Jugenförderung Wettkämpfe etc etc.und zwar Offizell erlaubt und angesehn,nicht Nahrungsangeln,aber das ist in DE.nicht so wie in IT FR NL FIN DK SWE UK PL CH......und wird nie wieder so werden und warum ist das so gekommen ende der 80er,irgend einer aus'n Board schrieb.

Weil der Vdsf die Sauen damals durchs Dorf getrieben hat.

lg


----------



## chivas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

die meisten dieser länder haben auch die todesstrafe 20 / 30 jahre nach der bundesrepublik (westdeutschland) abgeschafft.

jaja - woanders und vor allem früher war alles besser #q


----------



## oldshatterhand (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



gründler schrieb:


> aber das ist in DE.nicht so wie in IT FR NL FIN DK SWE UK PL CH......


 
Na dann fang mal an aufzulisten und zu informieren, was denn dort dann ist ...

denn ich denke, du weißt das und redest nicht einfach mal so pauschal in's Blaue #6

bin schon ganz gespannt #h


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



chivas schrieb:


> die meisten dieser länder haben auch die todesstrafe 20 / 30 jahre nach der bundesrepublik (westdeutschland) abgeschafft.
> 
> jaja - woanders und vor allem früher war alles besser #q


 
Ich rede von einer Lobby wie sie im Ausland für Angler da ist,nicht von lebendigen Köfi C&R......
Und diese Länder haben da weit aus weniger Probleme wie das vorzeige Land DE.Abgesehen vom hervoragenden Ruf des Kühltruhenanglers der aus DE.kommt,woher kommen solche Aussagen von Nachbarländern gegen Deutsche Angler,weil wir so vorbildlich sind?


lg


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na dann fang mal an aufzulisten und zu informieren, was denn dort dann ist ...
> 
> denn ich denke, du weißt das und redest nicht einfach mal so pauschal in's Blaue #6
> 
> bin schon ganz gespannt #h


 
Hat das hier Sinn|kopfkratist genauso als wenn ich mir nen Knopf an die Backe packe.
Ich glaube ich muss dir als Angler der schon paar Jahre fischen geht nicht aufzeigen was wo wie besser ist oder auch nicht,abgesehn davon bringt es nix ausser bla bla bla wie in jedem trööt hier der um Fische geht.

Am besten wir hören auf zu Angeln dann leidet nix uind alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat das hier Sinn|kopfkratist genauso als wenn ich mir nen Knopf an die Backe packe.
> Ich glaube ich muss dir als Angler der schon paar Jahre fischen geht nicht aufzeigen was wo wie besser ist oder auch nicht.


 
Ganz einfach, weil ich eben nicht nur ein paar Jahre angle, sondern dies besonders viel im Ausland (und ich bin weit rumgekommen) möchte ich gerne mal die Unterschiede hören von einem, der diese besser als hier nennt ...nicht, weil du mir diese nun sagen müßtest, sondern für die Allgemeinheit, die ja nicht den Vorzug der Wissenden, so wie Du und ich, hat ...

Fangen wir mal an !

Du hast als Beispiel nun die Schweiz genannt:
Also ganz einfach, um im Thema zu bleiben:
 Ist der lebendige Köfi in der Schweiz erlaubt?


----------



## chivas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich rede von einer Lobby wie sie im Ausland für Angler da ist,nicht von lebendigen Köfi C&R......
> Und diese Länder haben da weit aus weniger Probleme wie das vorzeige Land DE.Abgesehen vom hervoragenden Ruf des Kühltruhenanglers der aus DE.kommt,woher kommen solche Aussagen von Nachbarländern gegen Deutsche Angler,weil wir so vorbildlich sind?
> 
> lg



dann sry - wenn ichs falsch verstanden habe  war weder persönlich noch böse gemeint ^^

die aussagen gegen deutsche angler liegen wohl mehr oder weniger darin begründet:



chivas schrieb:


> wären die deutschen die angler "vernünftig"  bzw. verantwortungsbewußt genug und moralisch reif (ja, da ist meine persönliche definition und meine ganz persönliche und sicher für viele zu hohe meßlatte...)



vielleicht ist das woanders eben anders (was ich aber eigentlich selber nicht glaube xD)


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Nein ist er nicht,es ging mir nicht um Lebendköfi......,ich habe auf Reiner sein Post angespielt,das es in einigen Ländern Sportfischen heißt und auch so zelebriert wird.

Nicht ob der Köfi leidet oder nicht,ob C&R gut ist oder nicht.........
Das hat nix mit einer gestärkten Lobby zu tun die gefördert wird und ein besseres Ansehen hat wie in DE(Ansichtssache).

Aber wie schon gesagt bringt nix ausser die themen die du im 1586 Post Trööt findest oder in jedem 3 Trööt.

Und wo habe ich gesagt das da alles besser ist als hier?

Wo habe ich geschrieben das ich es gut finde Lebend Köfi?

Nirgens!

Nur haben manche diese Länder nicht so sorgen wie Deutsche Angler,nicht mehr und nicht weniger und die ganzen Abkürzungen waren einfach so als beispiele,natürlich gibt es da auch regeln und vorschriften.

Aber lassen wir das thema Lobby weg,Reiner sagte es ja schon einige Ecken scharf an.

Also zurück zum Lebend Köfi.

Ich geh jetzt Angeln Zander mit Gummi ärgern,hoffe ich lasse nix zu dolle leiden|wavey:


Im übrigen meinte ich Sweden,und nun weg auf Zander bis evtl.später! 

lg


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja da bleibt dann nur eins Reiner,so wie es andere Länder auch tun Sportangeln mit allen was dazu gehört Jugenförderung Wettkämpfe etc etc.und zwar Offizell erlaubt und angesehn,nicht Nahrungsangeln,aber das ist in DE.nicht so wie in IT FR NL FIN DK SWE UK PL CH......und wird nie wieder so werden und warum ist das so gekommen ende der 80er,irgend einer aus'n Board schrieb.
> 
> Weil der Vdsf die Sauen damals durchs Dorf getrieben hat.
> 
> lg


 
hmmm also bevor der böse deutsche angler als unbeirrbarer kochtopf-fanatiker dasteht:
zumindest die schießwütigen italiener (harpune) und allesverwerter franzosen musste rausnehmen. die nl (ich habe echt lange an der granze gewohnt und war auch sehr oft dort unterwegs) sind da ein wenig weiter als wir. 
zumindest unter den leuten die ich kennengelernt habe war das bewusstsein fürs angeln wesentlich ausgereifter als hierzulande.
die finnen, dänen und schweden kommen beim kochtopfangeln genausoweg, ja auch die essen viel fisch!, aber es wird keiner rumschreien, weil die viel mehr wasserfläche haben und somit auch der fisch als nutztier wesentlich etablierter ist.
zu den restlichen ländern kann ich nichts sagen, da mir die erfahrung fehlt.

sportangler als begriff empfinde (ich persöhnlich) auch eher als beleidigung, aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen. und das es in deutschland wesentlich weniger sog. wettangeln gibt begrüße ich absolut!

ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu sehr am thema vorbeigeredet 

ich würd mir nur ein wenig mehr verantwortungsbewusstsein bei vielen anglern wünschen! sei es dabei seinen müll am gewässer liegen zu lassen, dabei welche fische ich wo entnehme, wie und in welche maß ich anfütter, wie und in welchen maßen ich besetze oder eben wie ich köderfische anköder.
das meine lösung die paradelösung ist bezweifel ich selber, aber solang sich jeder mal ein wenig gedanken über solche themen macht (und das das geschieht sieht man ja an tröts wie diesem) und sich dazu noch an gewisse regeln hält ist das doch shconmal ein schritt in die (wie ich finde) richtige richtung.

grüße, david


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> hmmm also bevor der böse deutsche angler als unbeirrbarer kochtopf-fanatiker dasteht:
> zumindest die schießwütigen italiener (harpune) und allesverwerter franzosen musste rausnehmen. die nl (ich habe echt lange an der granze gewohnt und war auch sehr oft dort unterwegs) sind da ein wenig weiter als wir.
> zumindest unter den leuten die ich kennengelernt habe war das bewusstsein fürs angeln wesentlich ausgereifter als hierzulande.
> die finnen, dänen und schweden kommen beim kochtopfangeln genausoweg, ja auch die essen viel fisch!, aber es wird keiner rumschreien, weil die viel mehr wasserfläche haben und somit auch der fisch als nutztier wesentlich etablierter ist.
> ...


 
Das waren beispiele und es ging auch nicht um Kochtöpfe oder.......aber ich habe noch ne Digitalwaage die ist genauer wie die Goldwaage wer möchte kann sie gern haben.

Zu deiner Sache mit Sportangler oder nicht sage ich jetzt mal nichts.

Und das Hegefischen in Deutschland weniger werden ist wohl ein Irrglaube,es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr,was auch zu begrüßen ist um die Nachwüchse zu fördern,so wie andere Länder es schon lange machen.

Das Deutschland sogar eine Nationalmannschaft hat die etliche EM's WM's fischt wissen auch nur wenige,warum wird die nicht mal in DE.ausgetragen und nicht immer im Ausland?Ich weiß die Antwort einige andere auch aber ist auch egal.

Hinzu kommt die Jugenförderung in manchen Verbänden Vereinen liegt nur im Castingsport,und das sich jeder Jugendliche mehr über Casting begeistert und freut als Angeln zu gehen ist doch logisch oder warum fördern die Casting so oder wollen es so fördern,was gibt es schöneres als auf eine Scheibe zu angeln und dem Nachwuchs so das Angeln nahe zu bringen(aber jeder wie er mag).

Ist auch besser ich bin nun ruhig,und die Digitalwaage nervt hier im AB langsam,aber gleich kommt sie wieder und muss abwägen und zerpflücken weil manche nicht übern Rand sehen können oder nicht wollen.

Zurück zum Lebend Köfi,und ob es nun besser ist oder nicht.



lg


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

so, nun mal zum schluss:

1.- hegefischen ist, wenigstens meines wissensnach, nicht gleich wettfischen.
2.- wettfischen als solche werden meines wissen nicht in deutschland ausgetragen (und das finde ich gut)
3.- ich finde es sehr traurig kindern und jugendlichen das angeln als wettkampf oder sport nahezulegen und mit dieser meinung stehe ich bestimmt und gott sie dank nicht allein da.

angeln ist mmn. viel mehr als ein wettkampf, es geht nicht darum besonders viel und besonders große fische zu fangen, sondern genau diese gedanken einmal zuhause zu lassen und sich am wasser zu entspannen. das bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich nicht über große fische freuen kann 

wer sport treiben will, soll fußball spielen, laufen oder eben mit der angel versuchen zielscheiben zu treffen.

ich will keineswegs alles auf die digital/gold/wasweißichwage legen, aber solche sache kann ich nicht einfach so stehenlassen.

grüße, david


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/cups/2009/DAV_Jugendcamp.php

Das ist vernünftige Jugendarbeit und nicht auf Scheiben werfen und die Jugend weg von der eigentlichen Angelei zu steuern.
Aber da hat ja jeder seine eigenen Ansichten

lg


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

das finde ich auch.

solang nicht "der mit dem dicksten fisch gewinnt" ist das natürlich für jugendliche, die sonst keine möglichkeit haben dieses schöne hobby zu erlernen, ein gute alternative!
da will ich dir (einmal  ) garnicht wiedersprechen!

aber wir schweifen immer mehr ab...

grüße, david


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

David sorry du weißt was ein Hegefischen ist und du weißt nicht was dieser Name ersetzt?

Ich will nicht feuer auf die Mühlen hauen,aber Hegefischen gibt es seit ende der 80er als das Wettfischen verboten wurde,das es jetzt Hegefischen heißt hat wohl andere Gründe.Bei jedem fischen gibt es "inoffizell" Sieger und Verlierer!Alles andere denke dir selber.

Aber mit Verbänden die genau das andere wollen und gegen das eigentliche Angeln steuern,und die Jugend zum Scheibenwerfen animiert,kann ich mich nicht anfreunden,was ist das nächste=Angeln überflüssig da Nahrungsindustrie genug liefert und Angeln nicht mehr tragfähig ist für Tier und Umwelt???

Und da ist DE.seit ende der 80er immer weiter von weg gefahren,während andere Länder halbe Volksfeste daraus machen.

Aber ok schluß nun,zurück zum Köfi. 

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

*Leute, bitte kommt zurück zum Thema. !*


----------



## Bobster (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen ist in Deutschland

*kein Thema !*

*...weil es verboten ist !*


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen ist in Deutschland
> 
> *kein Thema !*
> 
> *...weil es verboten ist !*



#6RISCHTISCH!

Und alle anderen Aussagen sind doch erstmal und vorallem nur PETA-Futter, dsw. sollte man das Thema hier beenden, den es wurde dazu wohl alles schon gesagt....


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> #6RISCHTISCH!
> 
> Und alle anderen Aussagen sind doch erstmal und vorallem nur PETA-Futter, dsw. sollte man das Thema hier beenden, den es wurde dazu wohl alles schon gesagt....



Genau: Ist verboten, wird nicht weiter diskutiert. 
Rauchen in Gaststätten war eigentlich auch schon verboten in diversen Bundesländern.

Habe aber nicht erlebt, dass es deshalb kein Thema war...

Da fällt mir ein:
Hier gab´s mal so nen Kutter-Rauchverbots-Nichteinhalten-weil-lächerlich-Thread. Ich wüsste mal gerne, wieviel in der Kajüte auf´m Kutter trotz eigentlichem Verbot rauchen, sich aber an das LeKöFi-Verbot halten, weil das ist ja Gesetz.

Da kam wenig: Ist verboten, wird nicht diskutiert. Da war es ganz selbstverständlich, dass man sich da nicht dran hält....


----------



## Ollek (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein:
> Hier gab´s mal so nen Kutter-Rauchverbots-Nichteinhalten-weil-lächerlich-Thread. Ich wüsste mal gerne, wieviel in der Kajüte auf´m Kutter trotz eigentlichem Verbot rauchen, sich aber an das LeKöFi-Verbot halten, weil das ist ja Gesetz.
> 
> Da kam wenig: Ist verboten, wird nicht diskutiert. Da war es ganz selbstverständlich, dass man sich da nicht dran hält....




Tja im Gegensatz zu den Rauchern die diese Verbote wie du sagst nicht einhielten wird dort evtl nicht gleich die ganze Raucherschaft in "Mitleidenschaft" gezogen durch ähnlich gesittete Konsorten ala Peta und Co.

Denn Rauchen wird man immer können (trotz Familienminister) wenn auch im Freien oder sonnst wo.

Wie das beim Angeln aussieht weil einige LebendKöfi tolerieren trotz Verbot oder gar selber noch praktizieren steht denke ich auf einen anderen Blatt.

Insofern verweise ich auf Lucius und Bobsters Beiträge.

Denn *nicht* die mit dem Tierschutzgesetzt in dieser Sache argumentieren (ob nun geheuchelt oder nicht) sind die die "Futter" für obengenannte Orgas bereitstellen, sondern jene die Tolerieren und selbst noch Praktizieren.:g

Meine Meinung zum LebendKöfi. Wo erlaubt kein Ding, wo nicht ...halt nicht.

Gruss


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Tja im Gegensatz zu den Rauchern die diese Verbote wie du sagst nicht einhielten wird dort evtl nicht gleich die ganze Raucherschaft in "Mitleidenschaft" gezogen durch ähnlich gesittete Konsorten ala Peta und Co...
> Denn *nicht* die mit dem Tierschutzgesetzt in dieser Sache argumentieren (ob nun geheuchelt oder nicht) sind die die "Futter" für obengenannte Orgas bereitstellen, sondern jene die Tolerieren und selbst noch Praktizieren.:g
> 
> Meine Meinung zum LebendKöfi. Wo erlaubt kein Ding, wo nicht ...halt nicht.
> ...



Na ja...Mag sein, dass Schweigen manchmal Gold ist, aber aus Furcht vor einer Organisation, die einem teilweise übertriebenen Tierschutz fröhnt, halte ich mich in meinen Äußerungen nicht zurück. Würde ich als stillschweigendes Einverständis empfinden.

Das Raucherbeispiel sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es eine Diskussionskultur trotz bestehender Verbote gibt. Und das ist gut so...Im Fall des verfehlten Nichtraucherschutzes ist das aus meiner Sicht zwar in eine falsche Richtung gegangen, aber da wird ja auch noch weiter diskutiert:g


----------



## Bobster (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Man kann sich ja mal diese 16 Seiten durchlesen und
auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.......|kopfkrat

Eine hypothetische Diskussion über ein fiktives Thema #h

....außer, die Befürworter bringen hier im Board eine
Vorlage für eine Petitionseingabe an den Deutschen Bundestag zu Papier.....dann wird es aber noch einmal richtig spannend und interessant hier |supergri

Ansonsten hat das hier doch nur reinen Unterhaltungswert,
leider noch nicht einmal spassig...


Bobster


----------



## Klinke (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja mal diese 16 Seiten durchlesen und
> auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.......|kopfkrat
> 
> Eine hypothetische Diskussion über ein fiktives Thema #h
> ...


 
Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber was an dieser Diskussion ist nur behauptet und nicht bewiesen? Und was an diesem Thema ist fiktiv? Es ist doch offensichtlich das es wohl nicht besonders fiktiv ist, sondern angewendete Praktik vielerorts...
Hier geben (meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viele, wenn auch nicht alle) Menschen qualifizierte Kommentare zum Thema und geben Ihre Meinung zum Besten. Das das hier nicht zu einem Ergebnis führen kann ist klar, aber doch trotzdem schön mal zu hören wie die verschiedenen Charaktere so denken.
Nur weil Du sagst verboten Bumms aus, braucht keiner drüber reden, müssen lang nicht alle so denken, oder?

Oder sollte Deiner Meinung nach jedes brisante Thema, das eben durch Regelungen ja jeder Diskussion entbehrt, aus dem Board verschwinden, weil noch nichtmal "spassig" ist?

So far....


----------



## Bobster (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

*Es ist doch offensichtlich das es wohl nicht besonders fiktiv ist, sondern angewendete Praktik vielerorts..*

Das ist aber eine Behauptung.
BTW.
Es hat hier in den 16/17 Seiten keiner geschrieben er würde
mit dem LeKöFi zu angeln....folglich....#c


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> .
> Es hat hier in den 16/17 Seiten keiner geschrieben er würde
> mit dem LeKöFi zu angeln....folglich....#c


Es wäre auch ziemlich blöd das schriftlich hier zuzugeben.
|rolleyes
Der Naivitätswettbewerb wird nächste Woche gestartet|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Warum?

Manche angeln nicht nur in Deutschland... :q


----------



## Klinke (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Es ist doch offensichtlich das es wohl nicht besonders fiktiv ist, sondern angewendete Praktik vielerorts..*
> 
> Das ist aber eine Behauptung.
> BTW.
> ...


 

Die Behauptung wird m.E. aber zur wahren Aussage durch die Zeugen die hier berichten das es bei Ihnen so geschieht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es halt durchaus sinnvoll sich darüber einmal auszutauschen...
Sind ja auch durchaus niveauvolle Beiträge dabei, normalerweise erstickt solch ein Thread doch nach spätestens einem Tag in kleingeistigem Müll oder Beleidigungen der verschiedenen Läger...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen ist in Deutschland
> 
> *kein Thema !*
> 
> *...weil es verboten ist !*


Zu schnelles Fahren ist auch verboten und wieviele werden tagtäglich geblitzt?
denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## Bobster (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

.... angeln im konjunktiv #c

Wer's braucht |rolleyes

Bobster


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Zu schnelles Fahren ist auch verboten und wieviele werden tagtäglich geblitzt?
> denk mal drüber nach...




Was soll denn dann beim nachdenken rauskommen?Das durch die Menge der Leute die sich über ein Verbot hinwegsetzen, dieses ausser Kraft gesetzt wird !?

@guifri:

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier eig. nicht diskutiert sondern die einen sagen einfach nur "Schwachsinn, haben wir früher immer gemacht, und dann kamen die blöden Öko´s und Grünen, macht für mich doch eh keinen Sinn, etc...."
Dazu fällt mir erstmal nicht mehr dazu ein als zu sagen: 
Ist Verboten, also brauchen wir an dieser Stelle eig. nicht weiter zu reden, dann auf diese Art und Weise wird man das Gesetzt nicht ändern können.

Wenn aber jemand mal wirklich relevante Gründe für ein erlauben des angelns mit lebendem Köderfisch bringen würde, dann wäre das eine sinnvolle Diskussion, nur sind mir solche Argumente noch nicht aufgefallen.
Und nein, damit meine Ich nicht Argumente derart, das man mit dem lebenden Köfi besser fängt....

Um wirklich an der richtigen Stelle ansetzen zu können, müssten eig. die unten aufgeführten Gründe für das Verbot wiederlegt werden, ansonsten ist der Rest für mich recht müßig...

*Deutsches Tierschutzgesetzes (TierSchG) (Auszug)*
*§1* _Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen._
*§7* _Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer_
_1.    ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2.    einem Wirbeltier
    a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
    b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden_


Und nein, Ich verteufele kein C&R, hab auch hier im Thread schon geschrieben das Ich auch schon 1-2 mal einen leb. Köfi benutzt habe ( allerdings ohne Erfolg, dsw. macht es für mich keinen Sinn, dies dem Fisch zuzumuten) und denke das jeder am Wasser sowieso sein eig. Richter ist, solange bis der "Kläger" in Grün kommt....und dann ist jeder selbst dran Schuld.


----------



## chivas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Um wirklich an der richtigen Stelle ansetzen zu können, müssten eig. die unten aufgeführten Gründe für das Verbot wiederlegt werden, ansonsten ist der Rest für mich recht müßig...
> 
> *Deutsches Tierschutzgesetzes (TierSchG) (Auszug)*
> *§1* _Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen._
> ...



deine prämisse, die du vor den gesetzestext gestellt hast, ist aber leider nur dann richitg, wenn genau eben die "Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen..." auch akzeptiert wird. und das wird hier von einigen oder gar vielen nicht getan. (es ist ja auch viel mutiger, zu sagen, dass politiker keine ahnung haben xD. auch wenn das stimmt - und das tut es zweifelsfrei in vielen bereichen - ist das doch keine ausrede für den eigenen egoismus, egal auf wessen kosten und wie hoch diese sind)

die verrohung der gesellschaft zeigt sich hier leider ganz offensichtlich und auch und GENAU DESWEGEN ist es eben NOTWENDIG, dass durch gesetz die freiheit des einzelnen eingeschränkt wird.

dass diese einschränkung viele für sinnlos und als kompromiss etc. bezeichnen, zeigt genau das doch recht deutlich 

in nem anderen thread gehts um angler und naturschutz. spätestens hier fängt er aber an... (wobei es zumindest nach meinen moralvorstellungen noch lange nichts mit naturschutz zu tun hat, wenn man tiere einfach nicht quält).


----------



## Backfire (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle seiten des threads durchgelesen.
soweit ich weiß, darf man in DE nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch fischen.
sollte der threadersteller nach geltendem EU-recht in einem anderen staat handeln, sei dies seinem gewissen überlassen.

fertig Backi


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



chivas schrieb:


> deine prämisse, die du vor den gesetzestext gestellt hast, ist aber leider nur dann richitg, wenn genau eben die "Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen..." auch akzeptiert wird. und das wird hier von einigen oder gar vielen nicht getan. (es ist ja auch viel mutiger, zu sagen, dass politiker keine ahnung haben xD. auch wenn das stimmt - und das tut es zweifelsfrei in vielen bereichen - ist das doch keine ausrede für den eigenen egoismus, egal auf wessen kosten und wie hoch diese sind)
> 
> die verrohung der gesellschaft zeigt sich hier leider ganz offensichtlich und auch und GENAU DESWEGEN ist es eben NOTWENDIG, dass durch gesetz die freiheit des einzelnen eingeschränkt wird.
> 
> ...




Ein viel größeres Problem als die Gesetzgebung ist die mangelnde Differenzierung strittiger Themen. 

Eine Diskussion über den lebenden Köfi ist zwar in der Sache müßig, bezüglich der Entstehung dieses Verbotes und den darin enthaltenen möglichen Folgen für weitere Verbote, durchaus diskussionswürdig. 


Es beginnt damit, dass ein Fisch laut Nomenklatur ein Wirbeltier ist. Dabei hat er mit den meißten übrigen Wirbeltieren noch viel weniger gemeinsam, wie ein Klippschliefer ( man möge googeln ) mit seinem Verwandten, dem Elefanten. Hätte die Biologie die Fische in eine eigene Sparte gesteckt ( wo sie meiner Meinung nach hingehört und im Zuge der ständigen Umstrukturierung der Nomenklatur durchaus irgendwann auch mal landen kann ), wäre das Thema wahrscheinlich nie aufgekommen.
Im Prinzip ist das so, als wenn der Klippschliefer wegen des Elfenbeinhandels unter besonderen Naturschutz gestellt wird, obwohl er gar kein Elfenbein ( zumindest nicht in verwertbarer Form ) produziert. Aber er ist halt mit dem Elefanten verwandt und somit nominell besonders schutzwürdig.
Das Verbot des lebenden Köfis basiert ausschließlich auf dieser nomenklatorischen - sagen wir - Verlegenheitslösung und der Tatsache, das es vielen Menschen zu eigen ist, ihr subjektiv empfundenes Leid ( wie würde ich mich fühlen, wenn das jemand mit mir machen würde ) als gegeben für die Kreatur Fisch 1 zu 1 umsetzen. 
Das aber geschieht nur mit Vorbehalten. Wenn es den Interessen zu sehr entgegensteuert, wird dieses empfundene ( Mit)leid ratzfatz ausgeblendet. Anders gesagt, dem Fisch einen mit Haken versehenen Köder anzubieten und im Falle des Bisses, diesen mit Schmackes in die Maulpartie ( oder gar die Innereien ) zu jagen, ihn daran zu drillen und letztlich aus seinem Element zu hieven ist plötzlich vollkommen ok. 

Was, wenn ich in eine leckere Frikadelle beiße und ein Stück davon herunterschlucke. Urplötzlich wird mir mit brutaler Gewalt ein Schlag versetzt und ich spüre, wie sich etwas glühendheiß in meinen Magen bohrt. Plötzlich spüre ich eher nebenbei eine dünne Schnur in meinem Mund, aber nur für einen Augenblick, denn der Zug auf den Haken in meinem Magen ist gnadenlos. Ich bekommen Panik, fürchte, dass mir der Magen aus dem Körper gezogen wird. Ich wehre mich gegen den ständigen Zug, kann mal ein paar Meter flüchten, dann wird der Zug und der Schmerz so stark, das ich nachgeben muß. Ich werde aus dem Eßzimmer gezerrt, durchs Wohnzimmer, über die Terasse bis zum nahegelegenen See. Nochmal mobilisiere ich alle Kräfte, will nicht ins Wasser, wo ich zu ertrinken drohe. Es hilft aber alles nichts, irgendwann muß ich nachgeben. Urplötzlich befinde ich mich in dem fremden, lebensfeindlichen Element. Unwillkürlich halte ich die Luft an und spüre, wie sich ein Netzt um meinen Körper legt. 
Ich werde noch tiefer unter Wasser gezogen, wo eine fremde Gestalt mich packt. Diese drückt mir einen Stab durch den Mund bis in meinen Magen, zieht und zerrt daran. Ich fühle die Spitze des Stabs genau dort, wo der Haken in meinem Magen sitzt. Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist, der drohende Erstickungstod, oder der Schmerz in meinem Magen. Schließlich, mit einem kurzen Ruck, gelitet der Stab aus meinem Körper, der Haken sitzt an der Spitze des Stabes und wird so aus meinem Körper bugsiert. Blut strömt aus meinem Mund, aus meiner Nase. Der Luftmangel macht mich fast ohnmächtig. Die Gestalt packt mich mit riesigen Pranken und hält mich quer vor seinen Körper. Es blitzt zwei-,dreimal. Ich bekomme das kaum noch mit, spüre jedoch wie das Leben aus meinem Körper weicht. Ich schlucke Wasser, will mich in mein Schicksal ergeben. Dann plötzlich, im allerletzten Moment, werde ich mit einem Schwung aus dem Wasser katapultiert und lande unsamft im Uferkies. Ich erbreche mich, versuche Luft zu holen, kann aber gar nicht so schnell atmen, wie ich Luft haben möchte. Nur ganz langsam beruhigt sich meine Atmung, kehren meine Lebensgeister zurück. Mühsam schleppe ich mich zurück in die Wohnung und bin fix und fertig. 
Wäre es mir vielleicht lieber gewesen, die Gestalt unter Wasser hätte mir sofort mit dem Knüppel ins Genick geschlagen und ein Messer in mein Herz gerammt ? Ich weiß nicht. 
Er hätte mich aber auch am leben lassen können, einen noch größeren Haken durch den Kiefer oder durch das Fleisch zwischen meinen Schulterblättern jagen können und mich dann an kurzer Leine auf den Strand werfen können. Dort wo ab und an ein Tiger vorbeikommt. Auf das der Tiger mich findet, sich auf mich stürzt und mit meinem Fleisch auch den großen Haken verschluckt. Ab da geht es dem Tiger dann so, wie es mir kurz vorher ergangen ist. Das ist mir dann allerdings egal.

Natürlich ist das alles Blödsinn, denn kein Fisch empfindet so wie ein Mensch und sicher auch nicht annähernd wie ein warmblütiges Tier. 
Wenn aber doch - und eigentlich wäre das der einzige Grund den lebenden Köfi zu verbieten - dann ist gleichsam das Angeln insgesamt und vollständig abzulehnen. 

Weiter mit der Differenzierung. Tierschutz und Naturschutz sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Stiefel. Es gibt sicher Berührungspunkte aber ( siehe Klippschliefer und Elefant ).
Tierschützern fehlt in aller Regel die Fähigkeit oder der Wille zu differenzieren. So gut Tierschutz zum Thema Massentierhaltung oder auch Heimtierhaltung funktioniert, so fehlgeleitet ist er in seiner allumfassenden Schützenswut. 
Und keiner von Euch wird wirklich glauben, das ein einziger Tierschützer das Angeln insgesamt tolerierbar empfindet, nur weil wir nicht mehr mit lebenden Köfis angeln. Im Gegenteil. Soabld irgendwann das Angeln auf der Liste der Tierschützer einen höheren Stellenwert erreicht als jetzt, wird genau das gegen uns verwendet. Wir haben doch selbst eingestanden, dass ein lebender Köfi Schmerz und/oder Leid empfindet. Es ist überhaupt nicht einzusehen, wieso ein geangelter Fisch weniger schlimm empfinden soll. 

Und wer von uns kann da mit welchen Argumenten widersprechen ? 

Der Hinweis auf den kommerziellen Fischfang ist übrigens Schall und Rauch. Schon heute wird ein Riesenteil der gefangenen Fische zu Fischmehl oder Dünger verarbeitet. Würden wir das Angeln einstellen, es würde keine Tonne Fisch mehr aus dem Wasser gefangen, nur die Verwertungsanteile würden sich geringfügig verändern.


----------



## Mich´l (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Very |good:!!!
- so isses.


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Ralle:
Du hast größtenteil recht, aber Ich glaube die Differenzierung ist gerade für den Gesetzgeber eine andere.
Da wir ja per Gesetz eig. zur Entnahme verpflichtet sind und somit der Fisch einer sinnvollen(im bestenfall kulinarischen) Verwertung zugeführt wird, sieht der Gesetzgeber die Schmerzen die wir dem Fisch in dem Falle zufügen als vertretbar an, ebenso wie wir z.B. einer Kuh zur sinnvollen Verwertung Schmerzen zufügen.
Da wir einen Raubfisch aber ebenso mit einem toten, wie einem lebenden Köderfisch fangen können ist hier die Grenze der vertretbarkeit mit dem Tierschutz gezogen worden, zumindest versteh Ich es so.

Denn das erste Ziel, den Fisch ohne Schmerzen beim angeln zu fangen erreichen wir nicht, das zweite Ziel...sprich den Raubfisch mit einem toten Köderfisch zu fangen, jedoch schon.
Und das macht auch finde Ich schon einen Unterschied..,oder?


----------



## patti_w (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

In meinen Angelverein dürfen wir nur mit lebendigen Köfis angeln wenn man bedingt durch das Gewässer nicht mit toten angeln kann....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Denn das erste Ziel, den Fisch ohne Schmerzen beim angeln zu fangen erreichen wir nicht, das zweite Ziel...sprich den Raubfisch mit einem toten Köderfisch zu fangen, jedoch schon.
> Und das macht auch finde Ich schon einen Unterschied..,oder?



Nicht ganz. Der Köderfisch wird ( in den meißten Fällen ) mit einer Angel gefangen. Also fügen wir ihm " Leid und Schmerz " zu. Dann aber sind wir so gnädig, ihm sofort eins auf die Rübe zu geben, verkürzen also sein " Leid ". Wozu ?
Um den zweifelhaften Erfolg zu haben, einen größeren Fisch mit ihm zu fangen, dem wir dadurch natürlich auch wieder " Schmerz und Leid " zufügen. 
Stellt sich der Erfolg nicht ein, haben wir ein Lebewesen völlig umsonst gepeinigt und getötet. Und haben am Ende noch nicht einmal eine sinnvolle Verwertung für den Köfi. 
OK, es mag Angler geben, die Ihre überzähligen Köfis braten oder die Katze damit füttern. Die Regel ist es aber nicht. 

Ich bleib dabei. Gesteht man dem Köfi eine Leidensfähigkeit zu, wird damit das Angeln insegsamt in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Da wir ja per Gesetz eig. zur Entnahme verpflichtet sind



Überlesen.

Ein nicht auszurottender Irrtum. Außer einer Gesetzeskrücke iin Bayern ( die im Streitfall sicher keinen Bestand haben dürfte ) gibt es kein Gesetz, welches zur Entnahme gefangener Fische verpflichtet.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Natürlich ist der Zug für die Lebendköfiangler abgefahren,aber ein bischen Widerstand
gegen die Executive,würde uns Anglern(sowie den Deutschen allgemein),besser bekommen,anstatt wie im Fall des lebend Köfiverbots,durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam,seitens des Verbands zu glänzen.Vielleicht kann man ja in Zukunft,auf unsinnige Gesetze anders reagieren,als einfach abnicken und sich in Demut zu fügen!
Weiter vor wurde nach stichhaltigen Argumenten pro Lebend Köfi gefragt:
Gewohheitsrecht ist für mich ein Argument,schließlich ist so Jahrhunderte,wenn
nicht sogar tausende Jahre, gefischt worden und wird es immer noch weltweit.
Und nie wurde jemand gezwungen mit lebenden Ködern zu fischen!
Andererseits habe ich hier das Argument gehört,man könne ja auch mit toten Fischen angeln,oder gar,die syntetische Variante,den Kunstköders wählen.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen,dass der tote Köfi auf Hecht,zumindest,wenn er nicht in
Bewegung versetzt wird,etwa durch Schleppen,Strömung oder Wind,nur ein Bruchteil
der Fängigkeit im Vergleich zum lebenden Köfi hat!
Die Zeitgeistgeprägten(Angepaßten?),welche die geltende Gesetzgebung aber für richtig erachten,erwarten wohl anscheinend,dass man sich widerstandslos,ihre weichgespülte Weltanschauung zu eigen macht und als älterer Mann vielleicht stundenlang die Spinne peitscht,um dann,auf diese vermeindlich saubere Art gefangenen Fische, am besten noch nach Fototermin,wieder schwimmen zu lassen.

@Ralle,Eine tolle Vorgangsbeschreibung,sicher kann man die Empfindung eines
Menschen und die eines Fisches nicht vergleichen,aber dass sagst du ja auch.
Trotzdem sollten so manche "Sportsfreunde",diesen fiktiven Vergleich mal machen.
Bei diesem Vergleich würde sich der Mensch/Fisch auch nicht viel besser fühlen,
wenn er anstatt eines lebenden KöMensch/Köfisch "nur" einen toten Kömensch/Köfisch, im Magen,Schlund oder den Lungen/Kiemen hätte!

Taxidermist


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

also erstmal |goodralle!

aber:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das alles Blödsinn, denn kein Fisch empfindet so wie ein Mensch und sicher auch nicht annähernd wie ein warmblütiges Tier.
> Wenn aber doch - und eigentlich wäre das der einzige Grund den lebenden Köfi zu verbieten - dann ist gleichsam das Angeln insgesamt und vollständig abzulehnen.


 
das erschließt sich mir ganz und garnicht.

zuerst einmal ist der fisch ganz und gar zu den wirbeltieren zu zählen, der vergleich mit warmblütern ist aus unserer sicht zwar vorbelastet (da wir selbst warmblüter sind) aber nunmal eher zu befürworte, als der vergleich zu anderen ködertieren, wie würmern etc. 
nur weil vögel eher in unserem lebensraum leben und dazu noch mehr lärm machen können werden sie mehr geschützt?
warum werden haie denn noch mehr von vielen verteidigt? nach deiner definition sollten sie ja freiwild sein.
was ist mit tintenfischen? die müssten ja schon fast unten durch fallen...

natürlich war es nötig tiere zu kategorisieren und ihnen gewisse rechte zuzusprechen. das recht auf besonderen tierschutz haben wir nunmal an dem vorhandensein einer wirbelsäule festgemacht, das hätte ebensogut mit der warmblütigkeit oder mit dem landgang geschehen könne, aber dies ist nunmal so festgesetzt worden.

und nun mal im ernst, was würdest du sagen, wenn jemand frösche, eidechsen, schlangen oder salamander auf den haken steckt? natürlich ohne diese zu töten.

und behandeln wir nicht sehr viele warmblüter schlimmer als fische? wäre das nicht nach deiner argumentation dann ein freifahrtschein um jegliches wirbeltier (außer dem menschen natürlich) zu quälen und zu töten?

ich denke man muss einfach immer ein wenig abwägen. ohne zu töten, können wir nunmal nicht mehr überleben. ob ich jetz indirekt an dem qualvollen tod von schlachtvieh beteiligt bin, oder einen fisch, der wenigstens die meiste zeit (hoffentlich) in natürlichen gewäsern verbracht hat schnell und waidgerecht töte, das ist für mich keine frage!
dazu kommt mein persönlicher lustgewinn an der sache (der nunmal nicht zu leugnen ist). trotzdem ist das kein freifahrtschein um tieren mit absicht leid zuzufügen, wenn ich es ihnen auch ersparen könnte. 
dazu gehört es natürlich auch, wie du richtig bemerktest,  seine köfis einer sinnvollen verwertung zuzuführen, denn man hat immerhin ihren tod zu verantworten. (auch wenn diese verantwortung für manche mehr, für manche weniger schwer wiegt, so ist sie doch da.)

grüße, david


----------



## Klinke (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> also erstmal |goodralle!
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...



wenn ich angeln gehe füge ich immer fischen leid zu, daher ist für mich dein ganzer ansatz einfach falsch...entweder ich geh angeln und nehme es eben in kauf oder ich lass es einfach. punkt. daher ob köfi lebend oder tot...irrelevant, da es nix ausmacht ob ich dem köder auch schon aua mache oder erst dem größeren fisch den ich damit fange, wie ralle in seinem sehr guten post schon verdeutlicht hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> also erstmal |goodralle!
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...




Ich glaube, das hab ich nicht richtig rübergebracht.

Bei der Klassifizierung der Arten hat man, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, das Vorhandensein einer Wirbelsäule als gemeinsames Merkmal festgelegt. Das ist soweit ja auch ok, sagt aber überhaupt nix über Sinneszellen und Entwicklungsstufen aus. Dein Beispiel mit dem Tintenfisch ist prima. Obwohl dieser wesentlich höher entwickelt ist als ein Fisch und nachweislich in der Lage ist, Schmerz zu verspüren, dürfte man ihn ( rein theoretisch ) als Lebendköder verwenden. Er hat halt dummerweise keine Wirbelsäule. 

Das Tierschutzgesetz differenziert hier nicht, weder in die eine, noch in die andere Richtung, sondern hat einfach eine biologische Klassifizierung übernommen. Ohne Rücksicht auf die vorhandene oder fehlende  " Leidensfähigkeit " der einzelnen Familien. So sind halt durchaus Leidensfähige Arten eben nicht durch das Tierschutzgesetz geschützt, nicht Leidensfähige jedoch z.T. wohl. 

Meine Aussage steht also nicht im Widerspruch zu Deiner.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stellt sich der Erfolg nicht ein, haben wir ein Lebewesen völlig umsonst gepeinigt und getötet. Und haben am Ende noch nicht einmal eine sinnvolle Verwertung für den Köfi.




Der Köfi kommt so lange mitsamt dem Haken in den Gefrierschrank, bis er entweder fängt oder sprichwörtlich auseinanderfällt.

Gut, dass er wenigstens DAS nicht mehr mitkriegt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Die Krux bei der Geschichte ist eigentlich ja nicht der lebende Köderfisch.
Das ist genauso das Hälterverbot, Wettangelverbot, "sinnvolle" Verwertung etc..

Im Rahmen gesellschaftlicher Diskussion sind eben Vereine, Verbände und Politik darauf bedacht, sich nach außen ein politisch korrektes, möglichst "gutmenschenmäßiges" Auftreten und Verhalten zu geben.

Vergessen wird dabei in meinen Augen schlicht, dass jeder Mensch ab dem Zeitpunkt seiner Geburt nur überleben kann, indem er anderes Leben (ob pflanzlich oder tierisch, niedrig oder hoch entwickelt) zu seinem Erhalt nutzt.

Der Mensch lebt ja aber nun mal nicht vom Essen alleine, es gibt ja auch die menschliche Kultur. Schon jahrtausende alt das "Freizeitangeln" (gibts keltische Funde, die das belegen).

Mit kultureller "Weiterentwicklung" der Menschheit (zumindest in Gebieten, in denen die Menschen sich keine Gedanken übers Überleben/Ernährung machen müsen und genug Freizeit haben, um über solche Dinge nachzudenken) hat sich dann im Laufe der Zeit eben als politisch korrekt etabliert, dass man menschliches Empfinden und Verhalten unreflektiert auf (höhere) Lebensformen überträgt, aber eben ohne dies an Fakten festzumachen.

Und nun gibt es bei Anglern grundsätzlich zwei Gedankenströme, die man beide mit Argumenten belegen kann:
Der eine Weg ist, wenn im mehr oder weniger vorauseilenden Gehorsam das Angeln so "entschärft" wird, das man es als weitgehend politisch korrekt darstellen kann - der Weg des VDSF.

Der andere Weg ist, klar dazu zu stehen, dass man als Mensch (auch und gerade als Angler) die Umwelt und auch die Fische "nutzt". Und von daher die teilweise weitgehenden Einschränkungen, die  sich aus dem ersten Weg ergeben als solche schon ablehnt, weil man das als grundsätzlich falschen Weg sieht.

Ich persönlich neige auch der zweiten Sichtweise zu, ohne aber dass ich zum Beispiel einen lebenden Köderfisch verwenden würde. Ich bin gegen solche politisch/gesellschaftlichen Einschränkungen, was nicht heisst dass ich persönlich mir mit meiner Einstellung auch jede Freiheit selber herausnehmen muss. 

Aber auch wenn ich eine gegebene Freiheit nicht selber wahrnehme, kann ich aus meiner persönlichen (angel)politischen und gesellschaftlichen Einstellung trotzdem z.B. gegen das Verbot lebender Köderfische (oder eben auch des Hälterverbotes, des Wettfischens etc.) sein - Nach dem Motto: 
Wehret den Anfängen......


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Ein nicht auszurottender Irrtum. Außer einer Gesetzeskrücke iin Bayern ( die im Streitfall sicher keinen Bestand haben dürfte ) gibt es kein Gesetz, welches zur Entnahme gefangener Fische verpflichtet.


 

Auch in Bayern nicht ... aber das ist "Ein nicht auszurottender Irrtum".

Warum ? .. siehe die vielfachen Postings hierzu !

Sorry für die offenen Worte:

Aber auch in anderen Fällen der letzten Postings, auch von MODs zeigt sich, dass lieber pauschale Aussagen und undifferziertes Denken herrscht, statt Aufklärung und Annahme vielfach bereits gepostetes und dargestelltes (Faktenmäßig belegtes)

Heute aktuell stellt sich nun auch mir die Frage, 
die schon von anderen gestellt und bemerkt wurde, auch in diesem Thread von Seiten ernst zunehmender Boardies aller Fraktionen,
ob Disussionen hier im Board tatsächlich einen Zugewinn an Erkennnissen haben ...
oder "nur fruchtlos sind" (Zitat aus dem Thread).

"Fruchtvoll" heißt nicht, dass man andere Meinungen übernehmen muss oder soll, aber Fakten sollten schon mal angenommen werden ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Dazu gehören auch Thomas immer wiederkehrenden Aussagen zum Verband.


Das ist ja nun belegbar und erklärte Verbandspolitik.

Und auch nochmal, und das habe ich extra da ja auch geschrieben:
Dafür gibt es durchaus gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente, auch wenn ich sie persönlich nicht teile.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun belegbar und erklärte Verbandspolitik.
> 
> Und auch nochmal, und das habe ich extra da ja auch geschrieben:
> Dafür gibt es durchaus gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente, auch wenn ich sie persönlich nicht teile.


 
Da gabe es jetzt eine Überschneidung:
Ich habe diesen zitierten Absatz bereits herausgenommen gehabt:

Mir ging es aber ursprünglich um deinen Satz (verkürzt):

"vorauseilenden Gehorsam das Angeln - der Weg des VDSF".

Das ist keineswegs "Das ist ja nun belegbar und erklärte Verbandspolitik.", wie du es gerne darstellst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Da es mir dabei ums grundsätzliche geht (Angeln als Angeln zu belassen oder Angeln in gesellschaftsfähigen, "politisch korrekten" Kontext zu stellen), neige ich zugegeben zu bildhaften Formulierungen zur Illustration meiner persönlichen Meinung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es mir dabei ums grundsätzliche geht (Angeln als Angeln zu belassen oder Angeln in gesellschaftsfähigen, "politisch korrekten" Kontext zu stellen).


 

... eben ICH auch ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Zugestanden ;-)


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

sodele, ralle und thomas, ich denk ich hab euren standpunkt jetz ganz gut verstanden und kannst auch gut nachvollziehen.

ich hoffe ihr habt auch meine argumentation nachvollziehen könne, aber ich geh davon aus. ich denke wir kommen einfach nicht auf einen nenner, weil wir aus zwe völlig verschiedenen sichtweise die sache betrachten (das ist völlig ohne wertung!)

ich bin damit aufgewachsen, dass der lebende köfi verboten ist. das hab ich in meiner prüfung gelernt und da in meiner familie niemand außer mir angelt hab ich auch nichts anderes von vadder oder opa oder sonstwem mitgekriegt. das wird bei euch anders sein (geh ich mal von aus). 

noch zwei punkte: 
erstens: wenn du (ralle) sagst, dass man wenn man angelt sowieso fischen schmerzen zufügt, dann kann man konsequenterweise auch lebendköder benutzen, warum sollte ich dann fische waidgerecht töten?

zweitens: ihr müsst dazu noch bedenken, dass immer mehr jungangler zu dem hobby kommen und das wir in einer enttraditionalisierten gesellschaft leben, dass familie immer unwichtiger wird usw... wenn nun neue horden von junganglern nicht komplett durch jugendarbeit der vereine aufgefangen werden (was einfach nicht möglich ist und was nur bei einem bruchteil passiert), so landen 80% (geschätzt!) mit ausrüstung von aldi allein oder im rudel am wasser, ohne vadda der ihnen was beibringt, ohne verein der wenigstens in form von älteren mitgliedern nen auge drauf wirft usw. sprich ohne den hauch einer ahnung (meist die ersten male auch schwarz oder mit sog. jugendfischereischein) 
da bin ich sehr froh, dass es nen haufen regeln gibt die denen wenigstens rechtlich ein wenig einhalt gebieten 
und auch wenn viele oft nicht so tun, wenn die gefahr besteht viel geld zu verlieren halten sich die meisten schon dran.

soviel wieder zu meinem standpunkt; wenn man reflektiert an das thema rangeht und es mit sich selbst vereinbahren kann (weil man nunmal zwischen den lebewesen unterschiede, heißt wertigkeiten setzen muss), dann steht dem lebendköfi nichts im weg. 
dieses reflektierte denken traue ich den meisten nicht zu und daher bin ich froh, dass da einhalt geboten wird =)
im gleichen zug kann ich auch verstehen warum sich leute darüber aufregen.

grüße, david


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> erstens: wenn du (ralle) sagst, dass man wenn man angelt sowieso fischen schmerzen zufügt, dann kann man konsequenterweise auch lebendköder benutzen, warum sollte ich dann fische waidgerecht töten?


Das ist verkürzt dargestellt:
Das grundsätzliche Argument ist, wenn man sich zu eigen macht, dass Fische beim angeln möglichst nicht leiden sollen, ist nicht nur der lebende Köfi außen vor, dann muss man eigentlich das Angeln konsequenterweise sein lassen, da jeder Fisch logischerweise beeinträchtigt wird.
Das bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass man als Einzelner dann bdenkenlos den Köfi einsetzen kann/soll oder einen Fisch nicht waidgerecht töten - Es ist nur die Frage, ob wir uns als Angler mit  einer derartigen Argumentation nicht auf lange Sicht das Angln verunmöglichen, wenn man nicht gegen das grundsätzliche Verbot als solches ist (wenn weiterhin politisch/gesellschaftlich die "politisch korrekten" dominieren, ist das mit der Argumentation dann abzusehen).



> weil man nunmal zwischen den lebewesen unterschiede, heißt wertigkeiten setzen muss


Muss man?
Warum?
Rein menschliche Betrachtungsweise ohne jeden faktischen Hintergrund.
Und von daher in meinen Augen auch nicht für gesetzliche Regelungen geschaffen.

Das Theater fing an, als Die Grünen es geschafft haben, den Tierschutz in Verfassungsrang zu heben und seitdem versucht jeder der "bessere" Schützer zu sein...........

Ich stehe dazu Naturnutzer zu sein, weil ein verantwortungsvolles Nutzen in meinen Augen sinnvoller ist, als planloses schützen...


----------



## Lucius (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist verkürzt dargestellt:
> Das grundsätzliche Argument ist, wenn man sich zu eigen macht, dass Fische beim angeln möglichst nicht leiden sollen, ist nicht nur der lebende Köfi außen vor, dann muss man eigentlich das Angeln konsequenterweise sein lassen, da jeder Fisch logischerweise beeinträchtigt wird.



Finde Ich persönlich eine etwas zu dogmatische Sicht, denn wie Ich in einem Posting früher schon geschrieben habe, glaube Ich das wir uns hier um eine von Gesetzgeber vorgegebene und definierte Notwendigkeit und 
Zumutbarkeit von Schmerzen die wir dem Tier zufügen  drehen.

Einen Fisch zu haken um ihn zu fangen, egal ob Köfi oder Großkarpfen, wird vom Gesetzgeber als dem Tier noch zumutbar definiert.
Allerdings das weiter zufügen von Schmerzen darüber hinaus wie z.B. bei der nutzung als Köfi eben nicht.

Und gerade diese "Normierung" unsers Verhaltens am Wasser ist doch eig. eine Hilfe und ein Schutz gegenüber "Antianglerischen"- Kampagnen.
Denn solange wir uns auf rechtlich sicherem Boden bewegen, egal wie Sinnvoll wir diesen erachten, sind wir erstmal nicht angreifbar und das Bild vom Sinnlosen "abschlachten" ist ad absurdum geführt.

Und Ich denke auch das die Argumente von daci7 richtig sind, wenn Ich sehe wie die Generationen nach mir immer verrohter werden,fehlende Emphatie gegenüber der Umwelt zur normalität wird und Gewalt ein probates Mittel zum erleben eines "Kick" ist; muss man sich doch eingestehen das wir hier soziale und moralische Normen und Regeln brauchen, wenn diese schon nicht mehr durch ein intaktes Elternhaus weitergegeben werden; und das macht leider auch vor unserem Hobby nicht halt.... 

Ich finde nicht, das dies auch mittelfristig gesehen das ganze Angeln in Frage stellt und auch die Gesellschaftliche Norm wird sich nicht grundlegend dahingehend ändern, denn dann düfte es in Zukunft auch keine Massentierhaltung oder Schlachtviehzucht mehr geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Und gerade diese "Normierung" unsers Verhaltens am Wasser ist doch eig. eine Hilfe und ein Schutz gegenüber "Antianglerischen"- Kampagnen.
> Denn solange wir uns auf rechtlich sicherem Boden bewegen, egal wie Sinnvoll wir diesen erachten, sind wir erstmal nicht angreifbar und das Bild vom Sinnlosen "abschlachten" ist ad absurdum geführt.


Eben gerade nicht! Wie wenig sicher das ist, hat gerade das erheben des Tierschutzes in Verfassungsrang gezeigt - sowas kann je nach Mehrheit dann auch schnell in ein komplettes Angelverbot fallen.

Daher bin ich da auch dogmatisch - das muss ich zugeben.



> wenn Ich sehe wie die Generationen nach mir immer verrohter werden,fehlende Emphatie gegenüber der Umwelt zur normalität wird und Gewalt ein probates Mittel zum erleben eines "Kick" ist


Auch eine rein menschliche Sichtweise.
Wie kann man "Empathie" (also "mitfühlen") mit Tieren habn - das kann man nur vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus, da keiner weiss wie Tiere oder Pflanzen empfinden oder fühlen (sofern sie das überhaupt im menschlichen Sinne können).



> denn dann düfte es in Zukunft auch keine Massentierhaltung oder Schlachtviehzucht mehr geben


Das ist ein Punkt der mich persönlich am meisten nervt:
Wenn all diese Gutmenschen - die uns das Angeln immer weiter reglemniteren wollen -  in Lederschuhen und mit Plastiktüten per umweltverschmutzendem Auto zum nächsten Discounter zu fahren, um sich dort degenerierte Massenaufzuchtspflanzen und Mastfleisch zu kaufen..

Ich persönlich kann solche Leute ebensowenig wie ihre Forderungen als satisfaktionsfähig ansehen..


----------



## Silurid666 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ähm............ der Ködefisch??



sicher?

ich weiss nicht wie das bei dir oder anderen läuft während eines nächtlichen ansitzes.
- während einer nacht ohne biss wird in den warmen monaten der tote köfi spätestens alle drei stunden durch einen frischen ersetzt, da der vorige dann anfängt unangenehm zu riechen und für den räuber meiner erfahrung nach uninteressant wird.

-ein *hypothetisch *lebendiger köfi würde den gesamten ansitz hindurch "frisch" bleiben.

 - fazit dessen: man würde in einer nacht nur einen fisch stressen und letzten endes töten(den zappler) anstelle von drei bis vier... --nur mal am rande--






Tobi94 schrieb:


> Wer da geschrieben hat, dass Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden....WTF???
> Es reicht die Tatsache, dass Fische Stress empfinden, um den lebendeb KöFi zu verbieten.



ich spare mir das mit der genauen ausführung bezüglich fisch=kein schmerzempfinden aufgrund fehlender hirnpartien..

was den stress angeht lebt der fisch in diesem zustand. alles was auf ihn einwirkt äussert sich in  stress (je nach situation mehr oder weniger)- sei es das verdauen der nahrung - die fortpflanzung - oder auch die flucht vor räubern...

willst du den fischen das fressen verbieten?|bigeyes:q
(bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt der mich persönlich am meisten nervt:
> Wenn all diese Gutmenschen - die uns das Angeln immer weiter reglemniteren wollen - in Lederschuhen und mit Plastiktüten per umweltverschmutzendem Auto zum nächsten Discounter zu fahren, um sich dort degenerierte Massenaufzuchtspflanzen und Mastfleisch zu kaufen..



:m klasse meinung - schade, dass diese leute das nicht selber merken... - weiter so|rolleyes




Bobster schrieb:


> ....außer, die Befürworter bringen hier im Board eine
> Vorlage für eine Petitionseingabe an den Deutschen Bundestag zu Papier.....dann wird es aber noch einmal richtig spannend und interessant hier
> Bobster



dazu:
*weiss jemand ob es so etwas vielleicht schon gibt, oder wie man das ins leben ruft?*


mfg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch eine rein menschliche Sichtweise.
> Wie kann man "Empathie" (also "mitfühlen") mit Tieren habn - das kann man nur vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus, da keiner weiss wie Tiere oder Pflanzen empfinden oder fühlen (sofern sie das überhaupt im menschlichen Sinne können).




Das ist nicht richtig, Thomas.
Erst gestern erlebte ich eine "tierische" Situation, in der ich ganz von selbst zum Mitfühlen gebracht wurde. Grund des ganzen war ein kleines, drei Tage altes Zicklein. Von der Mutter abgelehnt fristet es gerade seine (hoffentlich) noch langen Tage in einem Käfig und wird so gut es eben geht von den Menschen mit Nahrung und auch Zuneigung versorgt.
Und plötzlich fing das kleine an, zu schreien...
Puh, ich kann dir sagen. Ein Zicklein, das nach der Mutter ruft..., anders als "empathisch" kann man da gar nicht reagieren. Ich hätte das Kleine am liebsten selbst mit heimgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Tja Kohlmeise, das ist aber genau das was ich meine:
REIN menschliche Sichtweise..

Viele Jungtiere schreien wenn sie Hunger haben, ein vollkommen normales Verhalten.
Nur weil wir Menschen ein schreiendes Baby furchtbar finden, ist das für die Tiere immer noch ein ganz "normaler" Vorgang. Man kann hier das Schreien des Tieres nicht einfach gleichsetzen damit, dass es genauso "leiden" würde wie ein Mensch der schreit.

Zum "leiden" gehört ja dazu, dass sich das jeweilige Tier sich selbst als Individuum bewusst ist, sonst ist das eine normale instinktgesteuerte Reaktion.

Von daher ist Empathie mit Tieren sicherlich möglich, aber in der Sache eben immer verfehlt, weil man von menschlichen Einschätzungen ausgeht, und nicht von denen der gerade "emapthierten" Tierart..

Und genau das sollte das Zitat aussagen..


----------



## Klinke (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig, Thomas.
> Erst gestern erlebte ich eine "tierische" Situation, in der ich ganz von selbst zum Mitfühlen gebracht wurde. Grund des ganzen war ein kleines, drei Tage altes Zicklein. Von der Mutter abgelehnt fristet es gerade seine (hoffentlich) noch langen Tage in einem Käfig und wird so gut es eben geht von den Menschen mit Nahrung und auch Zuneigung versorgt.
> Und plötzlich fing das kleine an, zu schreien...
> Puh, ich kann dir sagen. Ein Zicklein, das nach der Mutter ruft..., anders als "empathisch" kann man da gar nicht reagieren. Ich hätte das Kleine am liebsten selbst mit heimgenommen.


 
Du gibst Thomas doch genau mit dieser Aussage wieder Recht. Rein menschliche Sichtweise...ein Raubtier hätte sich in der Situation gedacht:"Schön das das Zicklein schreit, so hab ichs besser gefunden" und schon wäre da kein Geschrei mehr gewesen, sondern ein sattes Raubtier.
Reine Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist sowas, mit Extrembeispielen wie Knut dem Eisbären.
Wenn ich mit den Fischen mitfühlen will, dann darf ich nicht angeln gehn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wenn ich mit den Fischen mitfühlen will, dann darf ich nicht angeln gehn.


Gut auf den Nenner gebracht!
Das schliesst aber natürlich keineswegs aus, sich trotzdem gegenüber Natur und Fischen vernünftig zu verhalten.


----------



## Klinke (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

was ich damit auch nicht sagen wollte. selbstverständlich versuche ich immer mich so vernünftig wie möglich zu verhalten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Klinke schrieb:


> Du gibst Thomas doch genau mit dieser Aussage wieder Recht. Rein menschliche Sichtweise...ein Raubtier hätte sich in der Situation gedacht:"Schön das das Zicklein schreit, so hab ichs besser gefunden" und schon wäre da kein Geschrei mehr gewesen, sondern ein sattes Raubtier.
> Reine Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist sowas, mit Extrembeispielen wie Knut dem Eisbären.
> Wenn ich mit den Fischen mitfühlen will, dann darf ich nicht angeln gehn.




Quatsch. Ich bin kein Raubtier, sondern ein Mensch. Und ich will das Zicklein nicht essen, wie ich übrigens überhaupt keine kleinen Säugetiere esse, weder Spanferkel noch Lamm noch Kalb. Irgendwas sagt mir, dass die noch wachsen sollen...

Bevor jetzt wieder jemand den Moralapostelvorwurf macht: keine Sorge, besonders kleine Karpfen munden mir recht gut...


Was hat denn ein "Mitgefühl" mit Vermenschlichung zu tun? Vermenschlichung wäre, dem kleinen Zicklein etwas anzuziehen, weil es ja sooo kalt ist. Oder es zu parfümieren etc.

Wohl die meisten Menschen bekommen Anwandlungen von Mutter- resp. Vatergefühlen beim Anblick eines kleinen Welpen, neugeborener Katzen oder eben Zicklein. Das ist ein vollkommen autonomer und unbewusster Prozess, der uns eben so mitgegeben ist und uns übrigens ganz klar vom reinen "Raubtier" unterscheidet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wohl die meisten Menschen bekommen Anwandlungen von Mutter- resp. Vatergefühlen beim Anblick eines kleinen Welpen


Eben:
Menschlich und nicht tiergerecht bzw. "tierisch"...


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Quatsch. Ich bin kein Raubtier, sondern ein Mensch.


 

Du bist die letzten Jahre als Mensch erzogen worden,gäbe es kein Supermarkt keine Angeln kein Gewehr......sondern nur Wald und Tiere,kommt auch dein Gen wieder in dir auf was da heißt das Tier Mensch.

lg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> Bobster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine hypothetische Diskussion über ein fiktives Thema #h
> ...



Bitte nicht!

Hier war letztlich schon mal so ein Versuch verlinkt, der aber gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen ist... Wenn man sowas startet braucht man wirklich gute und belastbare Argumente, und die gibt es - wie man auch hier im Thread bestätigt bekommt - einfach nicht.


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!
> 
> Hier war letztlich schon mal so ein Versuch verlinkt, der aber gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen ist... Wenn man sowas startet braucht man wirklich gute und belastbare Argumente, und die gibt es - wie man auch hier im Thread bestätigt bekommt - einfach nicht.


Richtig
Die Uhr lässt sich nicht so einfach zurückdrehen....und auch wenn ich keinerlei Bauchschmerzen mit der Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen hätte, hat das Verbot ja nicht nur Nachteile. 
Man muss sich halt seitdem etwas mehr Mühe geben um ein erfolgreicher Hechtangler zu sein, das kann man halt auch als Herrausforderung sehen.
Es werden ja nach wie vor reichlich Hechte gefangen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Klinke (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wohl die meisten Menschen bekommen Anwandlungen von Mutter- resp. Vatergefühlen beim Anblick eines kleinen Welpen, neugeborener Katzen oder eben Zicklein. Das ist ein vollkommen autonomer und unbewusster Prozess, der uns eben so mitgegeben ist und uns übrigens ganz klar vom reinen "Raubtier" unterscheidet.


 

Wenn ich als Mensch also Mutter-, respektive Vatergefühle bekomme beim Anblick eines jungen Tieres ist das keine Vermenschlichung? Erklär...
Ist ja auch nichts dran auszusetzen wenn man so denkt und fühlt, es passt nur überhaupt nicht dazu das man die gleichen Tiere aufm Teller hat irgendwann. 
Nur weil sie dann älter geworden sind ist es ethisch, moralisch vertretbarer?!
Und wenn ich eben mit Gefühlen Tieren gegenüber argumentiere im Hinblick auf den lebenden Köfi, dann widerspreche ich mir als Angler jedenfalls selber, da ich den Fischen, die ich fange so gar keine Gefühle entgegenbringe...  
Heisst für mich: Jeder der so argumentiert hat ein Wort für sich entdeckt: Doppelmoral.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich war heute vormittag leidvoll bei meiner Zahnärztin

und die sagte etwas bemerkenswertes, was mich an diese Diskussion erinnert, weil es sich hierher vll. doch auch übertragen läßt ...

"es gibt Leute, denen kann man es nicht klarmachen, dass wenn sie einen sichtlich gesunden Zahn hergeben, das ganzes Gebiss retten können ...

aber sie wird immer wieder versuchen, dies nahezubringen ..."


so ... ich werde hier nichts mehr versuchen, sondern werde jetzt die Eispackungen aus dem Gefrierschrank holen ...


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss man?
> Warum?
> Rein menschliche Betrachtungsweise ohne jeden faktischen Hintergrund.
> Und von daher in meinen Augen auch nicht für gesetzliche Regelungen geschaffen.


 
weil wir nunmal nicht leben können, ohne zu töten. das fängt an wenn man insekten zertritt die man nicht sieht (oder gerade weil man die sieht) und hört dabei auf das man andere tiere isst.
man muss in diesem sinne nunmal kategorisieren und kann nicht jeden der nen glas wasser aus der sonne stellt (was dazu führt das unzähliche kleinstlebewesen sterben) mit jmd gleichstellen, der die letzten gorillas jagt um aus deren pfoten nen potenzmittel für asiaten mit minderwertigkeitskomplexen herzustellen  

ich denke ich bin insofern mit dir d'accord, dass man beim angeln nunmal fischen leid (in welcher form auch immer) zufügt und wenn man dies kategorisch ablehnt man schlussfolgerlich nicht angeln kann.

aber dies tu ich nunmal auch nicht! ich weiß, dass ich tieren schmerzen und leid (wie auch immer sie dies empfinden)zufüge wenn ich angeln gehe, aber darum muss ich dies doch nicht noch vermehrt machen. 
nochmal: nur weil ich weiß, dass durch meinen fleischkonsum warmblüter sterben, würde ich es auch nicht befürworten, dass man ratten/hasen oä als lebendköder nimmt. du?

man kann zwar nicht beweisen, dass tiere so fühlen oder auch nur annähernd so denken wie wir (auch wenn das immer von vielen angenommen wird) aber wir können nunmal auch nicht das gegenteil beweisen 
es gibt argumente für beide seiten und solang das der fall ist heißts für mich auch: im zweifel für den angeklagten :q

grüße, david


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Nu ja,... 



Klinke schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Mensch also Mutter-, respektive Vatergefühle bekomme beim Anblick eines jungen Tieres ist das keine Vermenschlichung? Erklär...
> 
> 
> Hast du schon mal einen Hund großgezogen???
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das man junge Säugetiere putzig findet, das heißt doch nicht, das man da vermenschlicht. Das ist auch nichts menschlich kultiviertes, sondern ein schlichter psychologischer Effekt, der sich Kindchenshema schimpft. Darauf reagieren nicht nur Menschen, sondern auch andere Säugetiere. Diese harte Trennung zwischen menschlichen und tierischen Verhalten weist für mich eher, auf eine sehr kulturell geprägte Haltung hin. Als wenn es bei Naturvölkern keine Achtung, keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur gäbe. 

Man sollte auch nicht angelspezifische Dinge wie den lebenden Köfi zu hoch hängen. Das Verbot resultiert aus einer Definition des Gestzgebers, der eine Grenze gezogen hat, ab wann ein Tier als leidensfähig gilt. Da sind nun mal Fische mit drin. Da es überhaupt nicht notwendig ist, lebende Köfis zu verwenden um Fische zu fangen und da es zudem nicht ansatzweise ein existentielles Problem ist darauf zu verzichten, denn kein Mensch in Deutschland hat ein Problem ohne lebende Köfis, ist es auch völlig sinnfrei gegen ebendieses Verbot in irgendeiner Weise vorzugehen.

Die Veränderungen im Tierschutzgesetz verdeutlichen nur, das auch Tiere ab einem bestimmten Punkt leidensfähig sind und deswegen der willkürliche - aber bewußte Umgang - des Menschens mit leidensfähigen Tieren gewisen Einschränkungen unterliegt. Ehrlich gesagt, sollte man generell darüber froh sein, auch wenn es einem im Einzelfall - Köderfisch, Kettenhund, Katze ersäufen - nicht so richtig in den Plan paßt.

Letztlich macht das unsere Gesellschaft humaner ohne dabei Tiere, Planzen oder generell die Natur zu vermenschlichen. Jemand der Mitleid mit einem Tier hat, der ist doch nicht kulturell verweichlicht. Wie zynisch ist denn eine solche Sichtweise?


----------



## Lucius (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich finde auch das "Doppelmoral" ein zu starkes Wort für das oben schon erwähnte menschliche Spannungsfeld ist, in dem wir uns bewegen, wie auch in der Kunst gibt es hier wohl kein Richtig oder Falsch oder Schwarz und weiß, sondern einfach Grautöne ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das man junge Säugetiere putzig findet, das heißt doch nicht, das man da vermenschlicht. Das ist auch nichts menschlich kultiviertes, sondern ein schlichter psychologischer Effekt, der sich Kindchenshema schimpft. Darauf reagieren nicht nur Menschen, sondern auch andere Säugetiere. Diese harte Trennung zwischen menschlichen und tierischen Verhalten weist für mich eher, auf eine sehr kulturell geprägte Haltung hin. Als wenn es bei Naturvölkern keine Achtung, keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur gäbe.
> 
> Man sollte auch nicht angelspezifische Dinge wie den lebenden Köfi zu hoch hängen. Das Verbot resultiert aus einer Definition des Gestzgebers, der eine Grenze gezogen hat, ab wann ein Tier als leidensfähig gilt. Da sind nun mal Fische mit drin. Da es überhaupt nicht notwendig ist, lebende Köfis zu verwenden um Fische zu fangen und da es zudem nicht ansatzweise ein existentielles Problem ist darauf zu verzichten, denn kein Mensch in Deutschland hat ein Problem ohne lebende Köfis, ist es auch völlig sinnfrei gegen ebendieses Verbot in irgendeiner Weise vorzugehen.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut ausgedrückt, Uli.
#6


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

wobei das kindchenschema nunmal darauf beruht, dass wir in tierjungen ähnlichkeiten mit menschlichen babys sehen ...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindchenschema
also vermenschlichung par exellence!
klar, ein psychologischer effekt, aber nunmal vermenschlichung. nun gibt es diesen effekt auch bei anderen arte,also bei vielen höheren säugern, nur in ganz unterschiedlich geprägter form 

manche affenarten sprechen zb sehr gut auf das kindchenschema an, aber gerade der schimpanse (bekanntlich unser nächster verwandter) ist doch ein bekannter kinderdieb. und die kinder werden nicht bemuttert sondern gefressen.

außerdem bedeutet das kindchenschema bei katzen zb. nicht, dass sie wissen, das ein hundebaby ein hilfsbedürftiges wesen ist, sondern dass es sie an ein katzenbaby erinnert und somit ein wenig narrenfreiheit hat. somit eine "verkatzlichung" wenn man so will.

was naturvölker damit zu tun haben weiß ich nicht genau, aber ansonsten bin ich im groben deiner meinung


----------



## Lucius (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das man junge Säugetiere putzig findet, das heißt doch nicht, das man da vermenschlicht. Das ist auch nichts menschlich kultiviertes, sondern ein schlichter psychologischer Effekt, der sich Kindchenshema schimpft. Darauf reagieren nicht nur Menschen, sondern auch andere Säugetiere. Diese harte Trennung zwischen menschlichen und tierischen Verhalten weist für mich eher, auf eine sehr kulturell geprägte Haltung hin. Als wenn es bei Naturvölkern keine Achtung, keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur gäbe.
> 
> Man sollte auch nicht angelspezifische Dinge wie den lebenden Köfi zu hoch hängen. Das Verbot resultiert aus einer Definition des Gestzgebers, der eine Grenze gezogen hat, ab wann ein Tier als leidensfähig gilt. Da sind nun mal Fische mit drin. Da es überhaupt nicht notwendig ist, lebende Köfis zu verwenden um Fische zu fangen und da es zudem nicht ansatzweise ein existentielles Problem ist darauf zu verzichten, denn kein Mensch in Deutschland hat ein Problem ohne lebende Köfis, ist es auch völlig sinnfrei gegen ebendieses Verbot in irgendeiner Weise vorzugehen.
> 
> ...



Good Posting, genau was Ich schon sagte!

@Kohlmeise:

Wenn Ich sehe wie z.B. unsere Hunde reagieren, wenn man ihnen eine verletzte Stelle versorgen will, sehe Ich eine klare Schmerzreaktion, alles andere an theoretischem Überbau, so wie du ihn hier darstellst ist mir persönlich egal, denn Ich weiß in dem mom. das mein Hund den Schmerz spürt..

Wir bilden uns ein 100% zu Wissen, dabei vermuten wir in 90% der Fälle nur...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin Spezi,

deinen Gedankengang kann ich nachvollziehen, deinen Schluß nicht. Denn ebenso wie du finde ich es abwegig Fischen ein reflektiertes Verhalten zuzusprechen, aber das heißt nicht, dass man das allgemein auf Tiere respektive Säugetiere übertragen kann. Ein reflektiertes Verhalten bei höherentwickelten Tieren ist doch bei weitem nicht abwegig und es stellt sich die Frage wo und ob man die Tier-Mensch-Grenze sinnvoll ziehen kann. Insbesondere dann, wenn man unterstellt, dass sich der Mensch unter Streß ebenso instinktgesteuert verhält, wie jedes andere Säugetier auch.

Das entscheidende ist doch, dass der Gesetzgeber eine klare zwar diskutable Grenze mit dem Begriff Wirbeltier gezogen hat. Wie gesagt, die Grenze ist willkürlich, aber letztlich sinnvoll zu begründen.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|good:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mehr noch, man vermutet lediglich - basierend auf der beobachteten Komplexität der Verarbeitung von Sinneseindrücken und des Lernens sowie der Hirnaktivität, dass es sowas wie ein abgestuftes Bewußtsein bei Tieren geben könnte. Sicher ist das jedoch nicht. Und ob ein Fisch seiner selbst bewußt ist, ist die entscheidende Frage für mich, was den Lebendköfi angeht. Denn dies ist die entscheidende Verbindung zwischen Merkmalsgruppe 1 und 2 der Schmerzdefinition.
> 
> Hat er es, müßte man in der Tat über_ individuelle _Tierrechte nachdenken. (Wobei der ethische Ausweg wäre, sich selbst als naturgemäß verhaltendes gefährliches Raubtier zu sehen. Wenn andere Tiere nämlich auch erleben, denken und reflektieren können, sollen sie auch erstmal Kant's "was mir nicht angetan werden soll, füge ich auch keinem anderen zu" verinnerlichen :q)
> 
> ...


 

aber wie du auch sagst: es ist nicht bestätigt, dass er keine schmerzen empfindet. genausowenig wie es das gegenteil ist. und da es uns nunmal keine probleme bereitet auf den lebenköfi zu verzichten:
im zweifel für den angeklagten ;P


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> In diesem Sinne ist die ganze Tierverhaltensforschung, die auf den Nachweis menschlichen Empfindens bei Tieren abzielt und von so mancher Organisation instrumentalisiert wird, für die Katz.


Ganz genau!!!


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne ist die ganze Tierverhaltensforschung, die auf den Nachweis menschlichen Empfindens bei Tieren abzielt und von so mancher Organisation instrumentalisiert wird, für die Katz.


Insbesondere wenn davon ausgegangen werden soll, das sich ein Individium erst durch Bewußtsein definiert, und ihm klar ist, dass das, was es gerade empfindet Schmerz ist.
Der schreienden Katze wird das erstmal egal sein, wenn sie Bekanntschaft mit einem Autoreifen gemacht hat.


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> .... und ob dass die Katze tut, ist eine offene Frage. Ich meine, nein.


Das denke ich auch, aber es ist halt offensichtlich das sie nicht aus lauter Wohlbefinden schreit...dann ist es auch schon völlig irrelevant, ob sie Schmerz nach menschlicher Wahrnehmung oder Definition erfahren kann.
Insgesamt wird die gesamte Diskussion hier, meiner Meinung nach, rein akademisch, und nutzt der Mehrheit der User keinen Deut mehr. Hoffentlich wird der gleiche Elan auch eingesetzt bei der nächsten Anti-Angler Gesetzesvorlage.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und trotz dieses Kunstgriffs wäre sofort eine neue Trennung da, nämlich zwischen dem Menschen einerseits, der _bewußt_ darauf verzichtet, Tiere mit _Bewußtsein_ zu verspeisen und andererseits Tieren mit _Bewußtsein_, die niemals auf diese Idee kommen würden, denselben Verzicht zu üben.



Das ja kein Kunstgriff, sondern letztlich der entscheidende Punkt. Während die  Katze trotz jahrtausenderlange Domestizierung ihr genetisches Programm nicht unterbrechen kann und gnadenlos die Maus killt, die sie nicht fressen will, können wir doch durchaus auf etwas Effizienz verzichten aufgrund eines abstrakten Wertes. Denn nochmals, es ist für uns nicht existenziell unser genetisches Killingprogramm bis zum Ende durchlaufen zu lassen. Wir müssen weder unsere Killskills trainieren noch gibt es für die Kinderchen nix zu futtern, wenn Vati ohne Hecht und Zander nach hause kommt.

Es geht auch nicht um die generelle oder hier besser übergeneralisierte These - die m.E. Schwachfug ist - ob der Mensch darauf verzichtet Tiere zu essen, um sich dadurch künstlich zu überhöhen, wer das meint, dem kann man ernsthaft nur empfehlen zum Schutze der Welt von ebendieser zu scheiden, sondern lediglich darum reflektiert und Alternativen bedenkend darauf zu verzichten einem rechtlich geschützten Wirbeltier Schmerzen oder besser Streß zuzufügen.

Natürlich erscheint das angesichts unserer Ernährungsweise und unserem Umgang mit anderen Nutztieren etwas absurd und letzlich unglaublich inkonsequent, aber durchaus sachlogisch, wenn es sich um die Ausübung eines Hobbys handelt und nicht um einen Beruf. Bei diesem Satz ist mir etwas blümerant, weil mir durchaus bewußt ist, das man hier trefflich Insekonsquenz vorwerfen kann. Malum est in te. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde auch weiterhin Tiere aus artgerechter Haltung essen - ist eh ne bessere Qualität - und die Fische die ich noch nicht mal alle essen kann mit Kunstködern fangen.

Mich interessiert mal, ob es außer moraltheoretischen Infragestellungen, denn auch anglerische Gründe besser Zwänge gibt, die eine Verwendung des LeKöfi zwingend notwendig machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.















Es sei denn, der Angeklagte ist nicht der Köder, sondern selbst das Objekt der Begierde. Dann nämlich haben wir kein Problem damit, ihm " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen. Und wir haben auch kein Problem damit, ihm kurzfristig " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen und ihn dann ob unseres Mitgefühls vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern bevor wir ihn seiner von uns festgelegten Zweckbestimmung, dem dienen als Köder mit fraglichem Erfolg, übergeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> das sie nicht aus lauter Wohlbefinden schreit...


Genau das ist wieder die rein menschliche Einschätzung - weil wir meinen, uns da nicht wohlzufühlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass das die schreiende Katze auch nicht macht.

Mit dem "wohlfühlen" ists aber wie mit dem Schmerzempfinden - auch dazu gehört Bewusstsein...

Ansonsten ists halt eine instinktgesteuerte Reaktion, die bei gleichem Sachverhalt bei den unterschiedlichen Tieren auch total unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. 

Bei einem anfahren einer Katze,m so dass sie zwar verletzt, aber lebensfähig ist, wird sie sich (nach schreien etc.) schnellstmöglich irgendwohin verkrümeln.

Fährst Du ein Reh an (gleicher Sachverhalt) ist nix mit schreien, und statt verstecken Flucht - anderes Tier, andere Reaktion, gleicher Sachverhalt.

"Leidet" jetzt die Katze mehr, weil sie (menschlich) schreit?


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

nunmal halblang jetz wirds aber recht heftig.

also denkt ihr echt, dass es ok ist wenn tieren bei lebendigem leib das fell abgezogen wird, wei man sich nicht die mühe machen will die vernünftig zu töten?
oder das hundekämpfe ok sind?
oder das es ok ist fische statt zu töten aufs land zu legen?
das wäre nunmal die schlussfolgerung aus dem gedanken.

du nimmst dir das recht herausnehmen andere tiere die denken zu töten? das steitet dir doch niemand ab. du argumentierst damit, dass dies auch andere tiere tun: recht hast du! und auch deine katze spielt mit der maus bevor die gefuttert wird  genauso wie wir den fisch mit der angel fangen (und spaß dabei haben). aber warum solltest du deswegen plötzlich vollkommenen handlungsfreiraum über tiere haben dürfen? |bigeyes
btw.: warum sollte dann eigntl mord verboten sein, wenn wir uns doch wieder in die reihe der tiere eingliedern, kannibalismus oder auch das töten von artgenossen an sich ist doch unter denen auch gang und gäbe.

ich versteh die argumentation so, dass man entweder pro tier oder pro mensch sein muss. das is doch quark!

ja ich spreche tieren die fähigkeit zu denken zu, aber warum ist damit das rindersteak passé? wie ich bereits schon mind. 3 mal erwähnt habe kanns hier doch nicht um eine auswahl an extremen gehen. man muss halt ein wenig abwägen, wieviel ist dem tier zuzumuten (ob schmerz/leid/whatever) und wieviel habe ich davon?

grüße, david


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Richtig. Dass die Katze dann noch kurz quäkt, macht sie menschlich. Wir denken, sie empfände Schmerz, weil wir auch quäken würden in der Situation. Aber, wir würden eben auch "Sch...e" denken, und ob dass die Katze tut, ist eine offene Frage. Ich meine, nein.



Du meinst ernsthaft Katzen und Hunde hätten kein Schmerzempfinden?




Dart schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird der gleiche Elan auch eingesetzt bei der nächsten Anti-Angler Gesetzesvorlage.



Welche war denn die letzte Anti-Angler-Gesetzesvorlage?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Danke Ralle und klasse, wieder gut auf den Punkt gebracht ;-)


> Es sei denn, der Angeklagte ist nicht der Köder, sondern selbst das Objekt der Begierde. Dann nämlich haben wir kein Problem damit, ihm " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen. Und wir haben auch kein Problem damit, ihm kurzfristig " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen und ihn dann ob unseres Mitgefühls vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern bevor wir ihn seiner von uns festgelegten Zweckbestimmung, dem dienen als Köder mit fraglichem Erfolg, übergeben


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> also denkt ihr echt, dass es ok ist wenn tieren bei lebendigem leib das fell abgezogen wird, wei man sich nicht die mühe machen will die vernünftig zu töten?


Nein, das denke ich gar nicht.
ABER:
Nicht weil die Tiere "leiden" (was sie im enschlichen Sinne wegen fehlenden Eigenbewusstseins nicht können), sondern weil man das nicht gerade als menschlich akzeptables Verhalten bezeichnen würde.

Also nicht aus faktischen Gründen, sondern aus kulturellen.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ps. ich werde mich jetz erstmal gezwungenermaßen aus der diskussion zurückziehen um mich meinem studium zu widmen =(
























... aber ich komme wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Gehste Argumente suchen??
;-))))))

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Möchte mich übrigens bei allen Diskutanten für den vernünftigen Ton bei einem doch so emotionalen Thema bedanken!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich bin Anhänger der These, dass Schmerz und Leiden etwas zutiefst Menschliches ist und die Anwendung dieser Kategorien auf Fische und andere Tiere komplett in die Irre führt.
> 
> Mal sehen, was noch kommt...
> 
> ...



Puhh, ich habe mich durchgebissen....

Eigentlich hätte aber ein Satz gereicht: Ich war noch nie ein Fisch, deswegen MUSS ich mir jede wertende Aussage in Bezug auf eine Schmerzempfindungs- und erlebensfähigkeit verbieten. Wissenschaft hin oder her. Ich sagte es bereits einmal: Der Wissenschaft stehen nichts als die menschlichen Kategorien der Anschauung zur Verfügung. Die Wissenschaft KANN gar nicht in der Lage sein, solche Fragen erschöpfend zu beantworten. 

Und im übrigen tut es uns ganz gut, wenn wir uns ein "was wäre, wenn sie doch Schmerz empfinden...?" zumindest im Hinterkopf behalten. So bleiben wir immerhin im besten Sinne des Wortes menschlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Ich war noch nie ein Fisch, deswegen MUSS ich mir jede wertende Aussage in Bezug auf eine Schmerzempfindungs- und erlebensfähigkeit verbieten.


Genau das ist es, was ich immer mit vermenschlichen meine.
Glaubt man aber nicht an das Leidempfinden von Tieren, heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass man die behandeln kann wie man will.



> Und im übrigen tut es uns ganz gut, wenn wir uns ein "was wäre, wenn sie doch Schmerz empfinden...?" zumindest im Hinterkopf behalten. So bleiben wir immerhin im besten Sinne des Wortes menschlich


Das ist eben unser kultureller Hintergrund.

Nur ist es eben so, dass Angelgegner eben Schmerz/Leidempfinden von Tieren als faktisch gegeben sehen - und wenn wir uns auf die Stufe stellen, können wir das angeln wirklich sein lassen.

Hat ja Ralle schon schön geschrieben:


> Es sei denn, der Angeklagte ist nicht der Köder, sondern selbst das Objekt der Begierde. Dann nämlich haben wir kein Problem damit, ihm " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen. Und wir haben auch kein Problem damit, ihm kurzfristig " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen und ihn dann ob unseres Mitgefühls vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern bevor wir ihn seiner von uns festgelegten Zweckbestimmung, dem dienen als Köder mit fraglichem Erfolg, übergeben.


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ists halt eine instinktgesteuerte Reaktion, die bei gleichem Sachverhalt bei den unterschiedlichen Tieren auch total unterschiedlich ausfallen kann.


 Natürlich ist es eine instinktgesteuerte Reaktion....da reihen wir uns doch selbst ein in die Evolutionskette, wenn wir bei uns selber bislang unbekannte Schmerzen feststellen.
Sorry Katze war sicher, wie es auch andere Säugetiere wären, ein blödes Beispiel. Aber das Säugetiere nicht wahrnehmen, was Schmerz oder Wohlbefinden ist.....na ja, mein kleiner Fluffi passt schon schön auf, das ich ihm nicht mal wieder, aus Versehen, auf die Pfoten trete.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d#d



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die reine Beobachtung der quäkenden Katze sagt gar nichts. Die Verarbeitungskapazität Ihres Hirns ist entscheidend, ob sie Schmerz empfindet. Es bedarf eines Bewußtseins, sonst ist es nur komplexe Signalverarbeitung. Nicht mehr.
> 
> Sorry, Spezi, aber das ist hanebüchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ollek (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|bigeyes #dBei einigen Meinungen hier ist man wirklich froh dort nicht das Haustier zu sein, bzw. mein Mitgefühl falls es diese dort gibt.

Diesen lege ich mal den Besuch in einer Tierauffangstation eines Tierschutzvereins nahe. (was absolut nix mit Peta oder dergleichen zu tun hat)


PS: @ Kohlmeise|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Bei einigen Meinungen hier ist man wirklich froh dort nicht das Haustier zu sein, bzw. mein Mitgefühl falls es diese dort gibt


Meinem Kater gehts sogar bestens.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060807335/ausgaben-archiv/september-2006/mein-buerokater.html
;-)))

Liegt vielleicht an dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe:


> Glaubt man aber nicht an das Leidempfinden von Tieren, heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass man die behandeln kann wie man will.



Etwas faktisch auszuschliessen bedeutet ja nicht kulturellen "Freifahrtschein"..


----------



## Ollek (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinem Kater gehts sogar bestens.
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060807335/ausgaben-archiv/september-2006/mein-buerokater.html
> ;-)))



|rolleyes Gibs zu der macht dort deine Steuererklärung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Dann hätte er mal was sinnvolles zu tun...
;-)))))

PS: Wegen Nachfragen:





*Nein, der ist NICHT ausgestopft!!!!*


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> .....na ja, mein kleiner Fluffi passt schon schön auf, das ich ihm nicht mal wieder, aus Versehen, auf die Pfoten trete.



Wahrscheinlich macht er das rein instinktgesteuert. 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die reine Beobachtung der quäkenden Katze sagt gar nichts. Die Verarbeitungskapazität Ihres Hirns ist entscheidend, ob sie Schmerz empfindet. Es bedarf eines Bewußtseins, sonst ist es nur komplexe Signalverarbeitung. Nicht mehr.
> 
> Niemand käme jemals auf die Idee z.B. dem Computer Deep Blue, oder wie er heißt, Unwohlbefinden zu unterstellen, wenn er bei jedem Zug, wo er eine Spielfigur verliert, auf Plärren programmiert wäre. Und trotzdem _bemerkt_ er den Verlust seiner Spielfigur und _lernt_ für das nächste Spiel, sich in diese Spielsituation nicht nochmal zu begeben. Nochmal, das Verhalten der Katze inkl. Quäken ist ohne ein _Schmerzerlebnis_ analog zum Menschen vollständig erklärbar.



Also Spezi sorry, Computer und Katzen haben nun doch geringfügige Unterschiede. Tiere als instinktgesteuerte Maschinen zu betrachten entspricht einem religiös-anthropozentrischem Weltbild, welches schon lang nicht mehr so ganz aktuell ist. Das Verhalten von Tieren als reine Reiz-Reaktions-Schemata zu betrachten ist eine Folge der sicherlich faszinierenden psychologischen Experimente in den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, aber heute ist man da doch schon etwas weiter.

Vielleicht verstehe ich dich auch gerade etwas falsch.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, der Angeklagte ist nicht der Köder, sondern selbst das Objekt der Begierde. Dann nämlich haben wir kein Problem damit, ihm " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen. Und wir haben auch kein Problem damit, ihm kurzfristig " Leid und Schmerz " zuzufügen und ihn dann ob unseres Mitgefühls vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern bevor wir ihn seiner von uns festgelegten Zweckbestimmung, dem dienen als Köder mit fraglichem Erfolg, übergeben.



Ralle, das ist eine interessante Polemik. Allerdings etwas unter Wert in dieser Diskussion - die sicherlich etwas abgehoben und akademisch ist - denn eigentlich hat hier jeder gesagt, dass es um Verhältnismäßigkeit und nicht um Absolutheit geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wahrscheinlich macht er das rein instinktgesteuert.


Ja, aus Erfahrungen lernen gehört zum Überlebensinstinkts jeden Tieres - das sollen sogar Fische lkönnen (den Wobbler brauchst Du nicht mehr nehmen, den kennen die schon...).



> Tiere als instinktgesteuerte Maschinen zu betrachten


Hat er nicht, wurde ihm später so vorgeworfen. 
Er bestreitet bei Tieren nur menschliches Empfinden, zu dem ein Eigenbewusstsein gehört wie Leid.
Schmerz ist wieder was anderes, weil instinktgesteuert und zum überleben notwendig.



> Das Verhalten von Tieren als reine Reiz-Reaktions-Schemata


Es gibt inzwischen Hirnforscher und Psychologen, die meinen, dass sogar Menschen wesentlich weniger eigenbestimmt und wesentlich mehr instinktgesteuert reagieren, als man das gemeinhin für möglich hält. Bei Tieren wirds dann sicherlich noch eher der Fall sein..




> Allerdings etwas unter Wert in dieser Diskussion


Ich finde Ralles Posting bringt es genau auf den Punkt - anschaulich, aber nicht polemisch..


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nein, der ist NICHT ausgestopft!!!!*


Nicht ausgestopft...aber scheinbar am Rande eines Nervenzusammenbruchs, nach der letzten Steuererklärung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen Hirnforscher und Psychologen, die meinen, dass sogar Menschen wesentlich weniger eigenbestimmt und wesentlich mehr instinktgesteuert reagieren, als man das gemeinhin für möglich hält. Bei Tieren wirds dann sicherlich noch eher der Fall sein..
> 
> Eben. Und da wird es jetzt richtig spannend.
> 
> Ich finde Ralles Posting bringt es genau auf den Punkt - anschaulich, aber nicht polemisch..



Nein. Ralle meint, das man wenn man den LeKöfi in Frage stellt, das Angeln als solches in Frage stellt und das stimmt ja nicht. Denn:



Lucius schrieb:


> ...wie auch in der Kunst gibt es hier wohl kein Richtig oder Falsch oder Schwarz und weiß, sondern einfach Grautöne ...



Wozu ist denn nun der lebende Köfi notwendig? Braucht man ihn zwingend? Kann man ohne ihn nicht mehr angeln? Überzeugt mich davon, dass ich dafür sein muß.


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er bestreitet bei Tieren nur menschliches Empfinden, zu dem ein Eigenbewusstsein gehört wie Leid....Schmerz ist wieder was anderes, weil instinktgesteuert und zum überleben notwendig.
> ..


Ja was denn nun, menschliche Definition von Schmerz als Grundlage von empfinden von Schmerz, bei Tieren?
Oder nur ein instinktgesteuerter Nerven/Muskelreflex bei Tieren?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das derzeit interessante an der Diskussion ist zu sehen, wie sich das Rad immer wieder im Kreise dreht und dabei die Kunst zeigt, bereits gefahrenes wieder aufzurollen ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal, ob es außer moraltheoretischen Infragestellungen, denn auch anglerische Gründe besser Zwänge gibt, die eine Verwendung des LeKöfi notwendig machen.



Das ist mal eine Interessante Frage.

Es gibt sicher keine Zwänge, so wie es keine Zwänge gibt überhaupt angeln zu gehen. Es gibt aber aus moraltheoretischen Gründen auch keine Zwänge, den lebenden Köfi nicht zu verwenden. 

Und doch, ein " halbzwang " fällt mir ein.

Wenn man heute im Rhein des Nachts mit totem Köfi auf Zander fischen will, so ist ein toter Köfi, selbst mit Auftriebsmontage innerhalb weniger Minuten ausgenommen und skelettiert. Die Wollhandkrabben sind da vollkommen kompromißlos. Ein lebender Köfi an ausreichend langem Vorfach dürfte wohl sicherer vor deren Zugriff sein. Unterm Strich könnte man sogar behaupten, dass man statt 20 toter Köfis vielleicht nur 4 oder 5 lebende braucht. Wenn es denn erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Interessante Frage.
> 
> Es gibt sicher keine Zwänge, so wie es keine Zwänge gibt überhaupt angeln zu gehen. Es gibt aber aus moraltheoretischen Gründen auch keine Zwänge, den lebenden Köfi nicht zu verwenden.
> 
> ...


Sorry der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, die Wollis werden den LeKö genau so schnel skelletieren wie den Deadbait. Dafür ist der Wirkungskreis, bedingt durchs Vorfach, zu gering


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, die Wollis werden den LeKö genau so schnel skelletieren wie den Deadbait. Dafür ist der Wirkungskreis, bedingt durchs Vorfach, zu gering



Jep, die Wollis haben den lebenden innerhalb von 10 Minuten um die Ecke gebracht und ausgenommen. Im übrigen könnte man auch die Montage so gestalten, dass der tote Köfi deutlich über Grund fischt, aber selbst das nützt gegen die Wollis nichts.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein. Ralle meint, das man wenn man den LeKöfi in Frage stellt, das Angeln als solches in Frage stellt und das stimmt ja nicht.
> 
> Jein, ich meine dass, wenn es ein Schmerz/Leidempfinden eines Fisches gibt, dieses immer vorhanden ist. Und ich meine, das Tierschützer nicht differenzieren ob es um den lebenden Köfi geht, oder um´s Angeln allgemein. Und wenn wir Angler einem Fisch eben diese Leidensfähigkeit zusprechen, wir es in eventuellen kommenden grundlegenden Diskussionen mit dem Tierschutz uns unseren eigenen Anti-Lebendköfi Argumenten geschlagen geben müssen.
> 
> ...



Niemand sagt, dass Du dafür sein musst. Niemand kann und will ( und wird ) Dich oder irgendjemand anderen davon überzeugen, mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln. 
Allerdings kann man es mir doch auch nicht verübeln, wenn ich gerne wieder mit lebendem Köfi angeln möchte, weil ich es halt mit meinem Gewissen wunderbar vereinbaren könnte. 
Deshalb würde ich dennoch weder meinem Hund die Pfote auf die heiße Herdplatte drücken, noch Thomas Katze als Wallerköder verwenden. Deshalb wäre ich auch nicht für Tempo 130 vor Kindergärten und Schulen oder würde Hundkämpfe gutheißen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich habe mal in verschiedenen Suchmaschinen nachgeschaut, in diesem Zusammenhang stelle ich hier fest, daß einige Schmerz und Leid/ Leiden gleichstellen. Zu diesem Thema wäre festzustellen, daß zum Beispiel hohes Streßverhalten nicht unbedingt mit dem menschlichen Schmerzempfinden einher gehen muß. Auch das vermenschlichte Streßverhalten ist nicht unbedingt gleichzustellen, da der erhöhe Adrenalinausstoß, Änderung des Hormonspiegels u.ä. ja nicht erwiesenermaßen bei jedem Tier ebenso und in gleicher Weise/Höhe auch auftritt. Aber kein Angler wird wohl bestreiten, daß gefangene Tiere Verhaltensänderungen zeigt. ( übermäßiges Bewegen bis zum Gegenteil des "lethargischen" Verharrens) Und das Tierschutzgesetz befaßt sich eben u.a. mit der Vermeidung von unnötigem Schmerz UND Leiden ( wo u.a. auch erhöhter Streß drunter fällt) In wie weit man dieses Vermeiden übertreiben kann/ muß ist immer wieder Grund für Diskussionen gegenteiliger Ansichten, was aber nun mal in der Natur des Menschen liegt. Keiner der Befürworter der absoluten Vermeidung aber wird jemals zum Beispiel verhindern können, daß die "Leidzufuhr" auch ein natürliches Verhalten darstellt, oder habt ihr schon mal davon gehört, daß die Orcas vernichtet werden sollen, nur weil sie teilweise mit ihrem Fressen "spielen", oder das Raubkatzen, die zu "Lehrzwecken" für ihre Jungtiere Beute nicht gleich töten, abgeschossen werden müssen. Auch in der Natur außerhalb der Menschen gibt es Fälle, wo lebende Köder verwendet werden, niemand regt sich darüber auf! MEINER Meinung nach sollte es jedem überlassen werden, für sich zu entscheiden, in wie weit er diese Vermeidung von Schmerz und Leiden in sein Denken und Handeln verinnerlicht. Aber: Auch das darf nicht übertrieben werden! Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt. Wo liegt der Scheitelpunkt zwischen "normalem" und "unnormalem" Leidzufügen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Weiß ich doch Ralf. Ich könnte es mit meinem Gewissen auch vereinen. Aber dennoch sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, also lasse ich es und finde es nur wenig dramatisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, die Wollis werden den LeKö genau so schnel skelletieren wie den Deadbait. Dafür ist der Wirkungskreis, bedingt durchs Vorfach, zu gering




Kann ich nicht widerlegen, da ein diesbezüglicher Versuch per Gesetz verhindert wird. |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Niemand sagt, dass Du dafür sein musst. Niemand kann und will ( und wird ) Dich oder irgendjemand anderen davon überzeugen, mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln.
> Allerdings kann man es mir doch auch nicht verübeln, wenn ich gerne wieder mit lebendem Köfi angeln möchte, weil ich es halt mit meinem Gewissen wunderbar vereinbaren könnte.
> Deshalb würde ich dennoch weder meinem Hund die Pfote auf die heiße Herdplatte drücken, noch Thomas Katze als Wallerköder verwenden. Deshalb wäre ich auch nicht für Tempo 130 vor Kindergärten und Schulen oder würde Hundkämpfe gutheißen.


 
Das Problem ist es nun, eine gesellschaftstragende Norm zu finden, denn der Freiraum des gewissens ist einfach zu groß, um ihn NICHT beschränken zu müssen ...

der Freiraum wird gesellschaftlich und politisch wirksam über verschiedene Interessengruppen gebündelt und vertreten ...

und nun muss ein Interessenausgleich gefunden werden, der Einschnitte bringt und damit auch gleichzeitig Freiräume erhält und auch schützt ... auch wenn es in sich nach Inkonsequenz aussehen läßt und vll. durchaus auch ist ...

und somit sind wir für mich wieder bei meinem bisherigen Diskussionsargument ...


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

oops,
der tröt heißt "* Lebendiger Köderfisch".

*könnte da mal bitte einer darauf antworten!

weil: es geht ja nicht um "lebenden köderfisch" sondern um "lebendigen".

jeder von uns anglern, der noch die "glückliche zeit" erlebt hat, kennt sehr wohl das unangenehme phänomen des lebenden aber sauschlappen ("nicht-lebendigen") köfis.

merke: lebendig ist was anderes als lebend (gesetzestext).

.... und überhaupt ist hier eigentlich alles gesagt: abtröten!


grusz an ralle &thomas, wann gehen wir wieder zandern (mit lebendigen kukös)?!


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

da hat sich ja wieder einiges getan.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mir ging es um etwas anderes. Nämlich darum, aufzuzeigen, dass wir verdammt wenig wissen, viele wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der vermeintlichen Schmerzempfindung von Tieren auf Annahmen basieren - die zweifelsohne auf Maschinen oder Pflanzen übertragbar wären.


 
aber wir müssene doch auch nicht alles wissen, oder? 
wenn ich durch die stadt lauf seh ich auch genug leute bei denen ich mich frage ob die in ihrer freizeit außer zellatmung noch was machen und bezweifel schon, dass die leute sich jemals wirklich gedanken über irgendetwas gemacht haben, aber deswegen werden die ja nich zum anfüttern benutzt :g

tut mir leid ich hatt zum essen ein paar bier 

aber mal im ernst: ich muss doch nicht wissen das ein tier schmerz empfinden kann um es nicht unnötig zu belasten. mir reicht die tatsache das ich (aus welchen gründen auch immer) daran zweifel, dass es nicht so ist. sollte es wirklich so sein, dass fischen zb. überhaupt keinen schmerz empfinden dann hab ich mich eben geirrt und ... nichts!
sollte ich jetz mit lebendem köfi angeln und irgendwann kommt raus: "ja! fische haben sehr wohl ein ausgeprägtes schmerzempfinden." dann müsste ich mir schon meine gedanke drüber machen, was ich schon alles gemacht hab.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber nette Diskussion... :m


allerdings! =)

grüße, david


----------



## andre23 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

...um es mal ganz schnøde auszudruecken, ja...ich angel mit lebendem køfi und ja, ich fange besser...egal ob aal, hecht oder zander oder mefo...und nein, ich habe keine bedenken, schliesslich fange ich meine køfis auch selber und JA ich finde es klasse, dass es hier in danmark erlaubt ist ....selbst die mefo angelei mit lebendem køfi boomt, weil es in fast jedem angelladen mittlerweile lebende tobis zu kaufen gibt....wer fressen und gefressen werden nicht verstanden hat, sollte auch nicht weiter angeln gehen...ob mit blech oder mit leb. køfi, dass tier, welches ich aus dem wasser ziehe lebt doch auch oder???...und das ganze hat mit c&r nix, auch gar NIX zu tun....ich erfreue mich daran, dass ich hier oben im norden die chance habe um selbst zu entscheiden!!!!!!!


----------



## hengist (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich sage JA zum lebendigen Köderfisch. Punkt.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,



> Wozu ist denn nun der lebende Köfi notwendig? Braucht man ihn zwingend? Kann man ohne ihn nicht mehr angeln?


Da es bekanntlich noch andere Methoden gibt ist die Nutzung des leb.Köfis sicher nicht zwingend nötig.
Aber:
 Mal das politische Zugeständnis außenvorgelassen.... Worin besteht die zwingende Notwendigkeit des Verbotes??


----------



## bastok (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

WOW. Was kann man mit einer meiner Meinung nach total bescheuerten Fragen anrichten...?!
Ich habe die Seiten nach 3 weggelassen und bin kurz vor Ende gelandet, in der Hoffnung, das sowas wie Einsicht besteht. Oder Konsenz.... falsch gedacht.
Ich klinke mich hier nicht in die Diskussion, weil ich sie, gelinde gesagt, erschreckend finde.
Mir sind beim Überscrollen aber schon viele Ausssagen aufgefallen, die so antiquiert sind, wie eben lebende Köderfisch.
Und der Mensch als solcher ist nun mal das dominante Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten. Das sollte, nein, muss Euch allen klar sein! Kein Fisch, kein Hund, keine überfahrene Katze würde es schaffen, einen PLANETEN zugrunde zu richten!!! Was übrigens ohne die Primitivlinge wie Fische nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Offensichtlich ist das dem Gros der Dominos nicht genug klar. Vielleicht stellt sich ja aus diesem Grund die Frage dieser Diskussion überhaupt?
Wenn nichts mehr beißen kann, werde ich nicht noch das letzte Leben riskieren...
Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage in natürlichen Ressourcen fischen zu können. Da gibt es auch Schneiderwochen. Aber viele von Euch (und das weiß ich) fischen auf künstlichen Besatz!!! Daran sind nicht die Angler Schuld! Da gibt es viele Gründe...
Und Hunde, Katzen, Ratten sind schon schmerzempfindlich. Ausgehend von der Gehirnforschung auf jetzigem Stand, sind sehr grob und undifferenziert gesagt, Säugetiere in Empfindungen dem Menschen deutlich näher als Fische, die die Evolution nicht soweit getrieben haben. Wobei Schmerz auch "nur" Instinkt ist, meiner Meinung nach. Auch Menschen sind instinktgetrieben. (Ich kann Dich nicht riechen...............)
Nur weil wir uns darüber austauschen können, heißt das ja nicht, das es nur uns so geht. Aber sozialer Austausch ist doch letztlich Säugetieren vorbehalten. Ja, Delfine sind auch Säugetiere... (nur präventiv).
Wer hat nicht schon mal Quallen als Kind als Sommer-Schneeball benutzt? Die fühlen keine Qual, behaupte ich. Warum können Oktopusse dagegen erkennen, was sich in einem Schraubdeckelglas befindet? Und dieses sogar öffnen? Nur das Wiederverschliessen bleibt den Menschen vorbehalten. Weil wir nicht nur einseitig geschickt sind, sondern so vielseitig, dass wir nicht nur die Meere plattmachen können, sondern auch die Luft. Weil wir das Klima so beeinflussen können, dass wir jahrtausendalte normale Änderungen in ein Zeitraffer quetschen. Mein Gott, in GB werden schon Olivenbaumplantagen angelegt!!! Weil in absehbarer Zeit sogar Italien verwüsten wird! Man sehe sich Spanien heute schon an...
Und wir lenken diese Einzigartigkeit, die der Menschheit gegeben wurde, so konsequent falsch? Vielleicht irre ich mich und Fische verspüren Leid und Schmerz. Nur wir sozial Begünstigten nicht mehr? Evolution halt...
Ich sehe eher rot ...oder schwarz (?), grün würde mich erfreuen! 
Lenkt doch mal Eure Energie, die Ihr entwickelt/ entfaltet zu so einem Schwachsinn wie " Fischen mit lebendem KöFi: Ja oder Nein", auf wichtige Dinge.
Wie schon auf den ersten Seiten jemand schrob:
"Liebe Mods: Fischen mit lebendem KöFi ist in diesem Land verboten. Schließt dieses Thema! Damit ist das nämlich erledigt..."
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Pappnase, die den Thread erstellt hat, erst irgendwann rausrückt mit: Ich habe keinen Schein!!!
Nur so ein Tipp, nicht nur für ihn/ sie: Wechsel das Forum und lese mal was Ethisches und Aufrichtiges zum Thema Fischen (da gibt es ne Menge), bemühe die globale Gedankenvernetzung und LERNE!!! Offensichtlich ist es nötig! Und eigentlich geht das an fast alle!!! Selbstgefälligkeit ist unser aller Tod!

Sorry, dass ich angepisst bin. Ich habe Euch alle total lieb! Und Blinden über die Straße helfen war schon beim Fähnlein Fieselschweif der Renner. Dat b


----------



## bastok (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Die letzten Poster erscheinen ja durchaus auf nem guten Pfad. Lebende Tiere benutzen, um andere zu töten, ist seit letzten Freitag vor 4000 Jahren out. Da kam die Ethik!

Und warum hat jemand Gummifische entwickelt? Weil sie einen lebenden Fisch imitieren.
Bevor jemand fragt, ob diese Schmerz empfinden können, ... Macht es besser!!!!!!!!
b


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@bastok
zu deiner absolutistischen meinung, daß nur der mensch in der lage ist, diesen planeten zu grunde zu richten, solltest du dich vlt. mal weiterbilden. egal, ob der mensch manche dinge beschleunigt hat, könntest du dich in dieser richtung vlt, mal dahingehend informieren, was z.b. u.a. ziegen,ratten, wildschweine in "biotopen" anrichten, nämlich ihren eigenen lebensraum rigoros vernichten. oder was z.b. elefanten an naturschäden auslösen. auch wenn es großteils durch den menschen beschleunigt wurde, solche dinge können auch durch meeresströmungen oder tektonische bewegungen und deren auswirkungen ausgelöst werden und wurden auch schon in der erdgeschichte ausgelöst. im derzeit begreiflichen hast du zwar recht, aber eben nicht im ganzen. und der gebrauch des lebenden köderfisches hat eben z.b. nichts ursächlich mit der zunahme der weißfischpopulationen o.ä. oder gar mit zitat von dir: "Wenn nichts mehr beißen kann, werde ich nicht noch das letzte Leben riskieren..." zu tun. sondern eher mit ethik, und die, das liegt in der natur des "menschlichen" denkens eben nun mal ein unerschöpflich konträres spektrum bietet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Da es bekanntlich noch andere Methoden gibt ist die Nutzung des leb.Köfis sicher nicht zwingend nötig.
> Aber:
> Mal das politische Zugeständnis außenvorgelassen.... Worin besteht die zwingende Notwendigkeit des Verbotes??


Sehr gut und kurz zusammengefasst um was es mir geht, Gunnar.
Ich würd auch den lebenden/lebendigen Köfi nicht verwenden, aber das rein politisch motivierte Verbot nervt mich als solches - Wehret den Anfängen (naja, sind ja keine Anfänge mehr, Setzkeschee- bzw. Hälterverbot, Nachtangelverbot (bei uns in B-W), Rückwurfverbot in Bayern, und, und,....)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst: ich muss doch nicht wissen das ein tier schmerz empfinden kann um es nicht unnötig zu belasten. mir reicht die tatsache das ich (aus welchen gründen auch immer) daran zweifel, dass es nicht so ist. sollte es wirklich so sein, dass fischen zb. überhaupt keinen schmerz empfinden dann hab ich mich eben geirrt und ... nichts!
> Wirklich Wissen werden wir das sicher nie. Wir glauben anhand von fehlenden oder vorhandenen Pathologischen Fakten und vor allem durch das Verhalten der Tiere das diese Schmerz empfinden oder nicht. Fische zeigen im Falle einer Verletzung ein Verhalten, dass eher dem der Insekten gleicht, als dem der Warmblüter. Sie fressen mit schlimmen Verletzungen weiter, schwimmen weiter mit dem Schwarm und gehen sogar dem Laichgeschäft nach. Sofern die Verletzung das nicht aus physischer Sicht verhindert. Sie überleben ärgste Beschädigungen, wie man nicht selten an schwer verkrüppelten Fischen erkennen kann. Verletzungen, an deren Schwere jedes Warmblütige Tier eingehen würde. Fischen fehlt die Eigenschaft, sich bei körperlicher Beeinträchtigung zu verstecken und sich so möglichen Freßfeinden zu entziehen. Also auch darin unterscheiden sie sich von den Warmblütern. Alles das sind m.E. nach Zeichen, dass Fische eben keinen Schmerz und auch keinen Streß kennen.
> Wie auch immer, es gibt keinen letzten Beweis und
> man muß sich dieser Ansicht natürlich nicht zwingend anschließen. Der persönliche Verzicht ist zu 100% akzeptabel. Nicht akzeptabel ist nach meinem Empfinden jedoch das Übertragen der eigenen Ansicht ( ganz generell gemeint ) auf andere, resp. das herbeiführen von Gesetzen zur Vermeidung von absolut unbewiesenen Theorien.
> ...



Ich möchte nochmal auf die Nomenklatur hinweisen. Das wird ja geflissentlich überlesen. 
Käme es zu einer Revision der Nomenklatur ( was in der Biologie absolut keine Ausnahme ist ) und Fische würde auf Grund Ihrer völlig unterschiedlichen Biologie in eine eigene Klasse gesteckt, so würden sie mit einem Federstreich nicht mehr unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen und das Verbot des lebenden Köfis würde schlagartig seines bisher einzigen Argumentes entzogen. 
So aber bleibt es ein nomenklatorisch/bürokratisch/politischer Akt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wie gesagt, ich nutze keinen lebenden Köfi.
Allerdings, ich sagte es in einem anderen Trööt schon mal, sagt mir meine rein menschliche Betrachtungsweise, dass es auch bei seinem Einsatz ein "vertretbarer" und ein "weniger vertretbar" gibt´. Zumindest für mich, möchte ich herausstellen.

Eine Lippenköderung wäre für mich vertretbar, würde ich mit leb. Köfis fischen. Ich fange ihn an der Lippe, also kann ich ihne theoretisch auch dort anködern, so meine spezielle Logik.
Haken durch den Rücken oder gar ein Aufziehen mit der Ködernadel: Hmmm, da sträubt sich irgendwas gewaltig in mir.
Es geht aber auch noch anders: Ein "Kollege" teilte mir mal mit, dass er seinen letzten Zander auf eine leb. Rotfeder fing, der er alle zunächst die Flossen abgeschnitten habe. Krasse Bewegungen habe der Köfi dann gemacht....
Schmerempfinden hin oder her, aber irgendwann wirds nur noch krank. Gabs da letzthin nicht mal nen Thread zum Thema "Sterlett mit eingeknoteter Schnur gefangen"?  ALLE waren sich einig, dass man dem Täter zumindest mal den Hintern versohlen sollte. Deswegen: Gleiche Rechte auch für den Köfi.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hart gesagt, hier an der Lahn interessiert es keine Sau womit man angelt. Bin in 19 Jahren nur 1x pro forma von der Polizei kontrolliert worden und da hat ich noch nicht mal nen Angelschein (blau), sondern nur den gelben Schein. Da der Gewässerschein aber gültig war, waren die hoch zufrieden.
Sobald es dunkel wird, schmeisst hier fast jeder noch 1-2 Ruten mehr raus, es interessiert halt keinen.

Gesetze schön und gut, aber dann muss es auch dementsprechende Kontrollmassnahmen geben, wenn man auch eine Einhaltung dieser möchte!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Sobald es dunkel wird, schmeisst hier fast jeder noch 1-2 Ruten mehr raus, es interessiert halt keinen.


 


Kontrollieren, Schein einziehen und nicht mehr angeln lassen. Ganz einfach. Ein solches Verhalten spielgelt exakt die "ich muss eine Tonne Norwegenfilets mitbringen" Mentalität so mancher Landsmänner wieder.

Das, und nur das, macht unser Hobby kaputt.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @bastok
> zu deiner absolutistischen meinung, daß nur der mensch in der lage ist, diesen planeten zu grunde zu richten, solltest du dich vlt. mal weiterbilden. egal, ob der mensch manche dinge beschleunigt hat, könntest du dich in dieser richtung vlt, mal dahingehend informieren, was z.b. u.a. ziegen,ratten, wildschweine in "biotopen" anrichten, nämlich ihren eigenen lebensraum rigoros vernichten. oder was z.b. elefanten an naturschäden auslösen. auch wenn es großteils durch den menschen beschleunigt wurde, solche dinge können auch durch meeresströmungen oder tektonische bewegungen und deren auswirkungen ausgelöst werden und wurden auch schon in der erdgeschichte ausgelöst.


naja, ziegen und ratten, kaninchen und katzen und karpfen und grundeln und wie sie alle heißen sind aber nich von allein in die gelegenheit gekommen soviel schaden anzurichten.
ohne den menschen wären die ratten nich auf neuseeland und die kaninchen nich in australien eingewandert, der karpfen wär niemals nach deutschland gekommen, die grundel hätts wahrscheinlich auch nich geschaft und wildschweine würden noch von wölfen und bären in schach gehalten.
somit sind alle diese schäden ALLEIN dem menschen zuzuschreiben.
solche dinge wurde auch durch meeresströmungen/winde/andere naturkatastrophen ausgelöst, ABER: niemals in dem umfang, der geschwindigkeit und der komplexität. man kann doch zb. nicht wirklich sagen, dass globale erderwärmung nicht schlimm ist, es ist doch schon immer zu großen temperaturschwankungen in der erdgeschichte gekommen. (eiszeit usw)



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> im derzeit begreiflichen hast du zwar recht, aber eben nicht im ganzen. und der gebrauch des lebenden köderfisches hat eben z.b. nichts ursächlich mit der zunahme der weißfischpopulationen o.ä. oder gar mit zitat von dir: "Wenn nichts mehr beißen kann, werde ich nicht noch das letzte Leben riskieren..." zu tun. sondern eher mit ethik, und die, das liegt in der natur des "menschlichen" denkens eben nun mal ein unerschöpflich konträres spektrum bietet.


 
da hast du allerdings recht es ist eine ethisch/moralische diskussion und somit werden wir auch nicht auf allgemein gültige kompromisse stoßen (bzw auf einen nenner kommen) 
jeder müsste es eigntl mit sich selbst ausmachen und das traue ich auch vielen die sich hier an der diskussion beteiligen zu. aber eben vielen am wasser nicht mehr. man bewegt sich halt auf verdammt dünnem eis: wieviel ist noch vertretbar, wieweit darf/kann ich gehn usw...

"Liebe Mods: Fischen mit lebendem KöFi ist in diesem Land verboten. Schließt dieses Thema! Damit ist das nämlich erledigt..."

das uns diese entscheidung durch ein gesetz abgenommen wurde heißt doch in keinster weise, dass man sich nicht gedanken drüber machen kann oder sogar sollte und dass man dies nicht diskutieren kann/sollte.
wenn man gesetze nunoch schlucken würde, würd das nur zu einer "friss oder stirb" gesellschaft führen und das ist mmn. nicht erwünschenswert!

grüße, david


----------



## leowar (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich angel mit Gummi  wer mit leb. Köfi angelt soll es tun. Wer mit toten Köfi angelt soll es tun. Hier kommt ständig irgendwas mit : Helft den Tieren und so einen kram. Helft lieber den Kindern in Afrika. Helft leiber den Kranken (Alkis) die in deutschland in den Mülltonnen wühlen. Helft dem Nachbarn , steht auf wenn eine alte Freau sitzen will(im Bus) . Und wenn ihr das alles macht , können wir darüber reden ----> ja oder Nein zu lebendigen Ansteckern. -----> Das nett man auch Postkorb. 

Es Grüßt Leo , dem die Menschen viel zu egoistisch sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,

@Kohlmeise,


> Haken durch den Rücken oder gar ein Aufziehen mit der Ködernadel: *Hmmm, da sträubt sich irgendwas gewaltig in mir.
> *


Und genau das gefällt mir. Nicht ein politischmotiviertes Verbot ist der Grund sondern die rein pers. Einstellung.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



leowar schrieb:


> Helft den Tieren und so einen kram. Helft lieber den Kindern in Afrika. Helft leiber den Kranken (Alkis) die in deutschland in den Mülltonnen wühlen. Helft dem Nachbarn , steht auf wenn eine alte Freau sitzen will(im Bus) .


 
ist ja alles ganz nett, hat aber mit dem köfi nichts zu tun und generell auch mit dem angeln nichts und so weiter.

außerdem verweigert sich deine argumentation jeglicher logik. nur weil es dinge gibt die schlimmer sind als lebende köfis soll man nicht drüber diskutieren?
sry, aber das is doch quark!
bitte nicht als persöhnlichen angriff nehmen 

grüße, david


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Und genau das gefällt mir. Nicht ein politischmotiviertes Verbot ist der Grund sondern die rein pers. Einstellung.


Und wieder muss ich Gunnar vollinhaltlich zustimmen..


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nicht ein politischmotiviertes Verbot ist der Grund sondern die rein pers. Einstellung.



Da hast du absolut recht Gunnar. Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln, da war der lebende Köfi noch lange erlaubt. Ich habe Fische durch die Lippe, durch den Rücken und durch den Schwanz angeködert. Heute könnte ich das in genügend Gegenden immer noch tun - es kontrolliert keine Sau - und lasse es aber, weil es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich finde es nicht so furchtbar einschränkend in meiner anglerischen Tätigkeit, keinen Köfi mehr zu benutzen, sondern eigentlich eher bereichernd, weil ich dadurch eben anders angeln muß.

Ich finde den Begriff politisch-motiviert etwas unpassend, weil letztlich jedes Gesetz politisch-motiviert ist, auch die Tempo 30-Zone vor dem Kindergarten. Der Begriff unterstellt unterschwellig politische Willkür, dagegen steht, dass es in Deutschland wohl gesellschaftlicher Konsens ist, das man heute mit Tieren anders und sorgsamer umgeht, als vor 30 Jahren.

Ich denke, dass es den Befürwortern des LeKöfi weniger darum geht diesen tatsächlich zu benutzen, denn modernes Raubfischangeln - welches kein Kochtopfangeln ist, was Angeln mit Leköfi immer ist - kann auf den Leköfi gut verzichten, sondern letztlich ums Prinzip, um Entscheidungsfreiheit. Wenn man berücksichtigt welche Qualen Tiere in der Geschichte der Menschheit ausgesetzt waren, welcher Mißbrauch auf verschiedensten Ebenen mit Kreaturen, die sich nicht wehren können, betrieben wurde, dann kann man auf unser modernes Tierschutzgesetz auch ein bißchen stolz sein. Eine Gesellschaft, die es schafft sich selbst zu beschränken, um andere Wesen - schwächere - die auf diesem Planeten leben, ein bißchen Schutz zuzugestehen, eine solche Gesellschaft ist aus meiner Sicht eine gesündere und eine humanere, als eine solche die das nicht schafft. Sicherlich ist eine solche Gesellschaft auch dem keulenschwingenden Raubtier Mensch etwas mehr entfremdet, als andere, aber ich glaube, dass das nur ein geringer Verlust ist. 
Diese Beschränkung, die Teil eines Ganzen ist und ja nicht ausschließlich und nur mit dem Zwecke Angler zu beschränken, beschlossen wurde, wirkt sich in einem winzigen Teil auf unser Hobby aus. Andere Bestimmungen wie den Fisch fachgerecht zu versorgen und zu töten, gibt es schon ewig, allerdings in der Form der freiwilligen Beschränkung, die da Waidgerechtigkeit genannt wird und darüber regt sich keiner auf. Wenn Fische nicht schmerz- und leidensfähig sind, wozu dann der Quatsch mit betäuben und abstechen, dann kann ich sie auch entspannt totzappeln lassen.

Etliche, die hier gegen das Leköfiverbot sind, würden sich über ein solches totzappelnlassen furchtbar aufregen - selbst wenn es nach einer Veränderung der Einordnung der Fische, wie von Ralle angedeutet, rechtlich unproblematisch wäre.


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi bei uns wird der lebende Köfi überall Toleriert kein Aufseher würde was sagen die Angeln nähmlich selber mit lebendem Köfi.Ich für mein Teil fange aber genauso gut mit Toten.Gruß Pitti


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@sundvogel
wenn du so gegen das leidzufügen von tieren bist, warum angelst du dann? wie schon gepostet: auch das übermäßigem stress aussetzen ist unnötiges leid zufügen und damit entgegen dem tierschutzgesetz! es ist also eine doppelmoral, einerseits den köfi unbedingt schützen zu wollen und andererseits dem zielfisch leid zuzufügen. das ganze dann NUR noch für "schöne" fotos zu tun ist dann die extremform des sich selbst schönredens unseres hobbys.
ich habe ja nichts gegen den schutz der natur und der tierwelt, im gegenteil. aber nur durch gesetze und vorschriften wird man die einstellung der menschen eben nicht ändern.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht Gunnar. Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln, da war der lebende Köfi noch lange erlaubt. Ich habe Fische durch die Lippe, durch den Rücken und durch den Schwanz angeködert. Heute könnte ich das in genügend Gegenden immer noch tun - es kontrolliert keine Sau - und lasse es aber, weil es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich finde es nicht so furchtbar einschränkend in meiner anglerischen Tätigkeit, keinen Köfi mehr zu benutzen, sondern eigentlich eher bereichernd, weil ich dadurch eben anders angeln muß.
> 
> Ich finde den Begriff politisch-motiviert etwas unpassend, weil letztlich jedes Gesetz politisch-motiviert ist, auch die Tempo 30-Zone vor dem Kindergarten. Der Begriff unterstellt unterschwellig politische Willkür, dagegen steht, dass es in Deutschland wohl gesellschaftlicher Konsens ist, das man heute mit Tieren anders und sorgsamer umgeht, als vor 30 Jahren.
> 
> ...


 
dem stimme ich zu!
und besonders dem argument das man mit der argumentation "es ist nicht bewiesen das fische in irgend einer form gefühle/schmerz/leid ampfinden können" nicht unbedingt selbst fische totzappeln lassen muss oä, es unterbindet allerdings jeden einwand gegen angler die so vorgehen.

grüße, david


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> sondern letztlich ums Prinzip, um Entscheidungsfreiheit.


Zumindest mir gehts genau darum!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> "es ist nicht bewiesen das fische in irgend einer form gefühle/schmerz/leid ampfinden können"


Nicht wieder alles vermischen:
Schmerz ist (auch beim Menschen) instinktgesteuert und zum überleben schlicht notwendig.

Gefühle (also auch Leid) kann nur jeman empfinden, der sich selbst bewusst ist - sonst ist es ja kein Gefühl, sondern lediglich eine Reaktion.

Beispiel:
Wenn ein Tier trinkt, weil es Durst hat, "empfindet" es keine Freude über den gelöschten Durst wie z. B. ich nach einem kalten Bier nach Feierabend.

Das Tier registriert nach dem trinken keinen Durst mehr zu haben und kann sich den (dann) wieder wichtigeren Dingen wie überleben, Nahrungsaufnahme und Fortpflanzung widmen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> *wenn du so gegen das leidzufügen von tieren bist*, warum angelst du dann? wie schon gepostet: auch das übermäßigem stress aussetzen ist unnötiges leid zufügen und damit entgegen dem tierschutzgesetz! es ist also eine doppelmoral, *einerseits den köfi unbedingt schützen zu wollen* und andererseits dem zielfisch leid zuzufügen. *das ganze dann NUR noch für "schöne" fotos zu tun ist dann die extremform des sich selbst schönredens unseres hobbys.*
> ich habe ja nichts gegen den schutz der natur und der tierwelt, im gegenteil. aber nur durch gesetze und vorschriften wird man die einstellung der menschen eben nicht ändern.



Habe ich an irgendeiner Stelle irgendwas von dem gesagt? 

Meine Aussage ist lediglich, dass ich dieses Verbot nicht dramatisch finde, weil ich das Verbot des Leköfis nicht als furchtbaren Verlust empfinde. 

Leo, ich will weder den Köfi unbedingt schützen, noch bin ich einer von den Fotoangelsafaritypen oder mache ich irgendwie den Eindruck.

Sicherlich wird man durch Gesetze die Einstellung der Menschen nicht ändern, aber hier geht es doch garnicht um DIE Menschen, sondern nur um Angler und dabei nur um die, die aus bisher nicht genannten Gründen auf ihren Lebendfisch nicht verzichten wollen. Das finde ich erträglich.

Nochmal etwas polemisch... was spricht dagegen Fische mit Pilkern, Zockern mit festem Haken zu reißen, warum betäuben und abschlagen, wieso überhaupt schonend mit Fischen umgehen, die merken doch eh nix. Dieser ganze Pipikram mit Waidgerchtigkeit ist doch nur kulturellbedingte Verweichlichung.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht wieder alles vermischen:
> Schmerz ist (auch beim Menschen) instinktgesteuert und zum überleben schlicht notwendig.
> 
> Gefühle (also auch Leid) kann nur jeman empfinden, der sich selbst bewusst ist - sonst ist es ja kein Gefühl, sondern lediglich eine Reaktion.
> ...


oh, oh thomas, warum zeigt deine katze dann verhaltensänderungen, wenn sie sich "wohl fühlt"? warum rasten manche hunde in "freudiger erwartung" eines spieles regelrecht aus? usw., usw... keine "gefühle" müßte das alles ausschließen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest mir gehts genau darum!



 Ich weiß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> was spricht dagegen Fische mit Pilkern, Zockern mit festem Haken zu reißen, warum betäuben und abschlagen, wieso überhaupt schonend mit Fischen umgehen, die merken doch eh nix. Dieser ganze Pipikram mit Waidgerchtigkeit ist doch nur kulturellbedingte Verweichlichung.


Der Unterschied zwischen (Berufs)Fischen zur Ernährung/Verdienst und dem Hobby Angeln, das ja nicht nur durch den reinen Fangerfolg so toll ist, sondern durch das (ob mans jetzt waidgerecht oder fair nennt) überlisten der Fische mit entsprechenden Methoden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> warum zeigt deine katze dann verhaltensänderungen, wenn sie sich "wohl fühlt"?


Weil das normales tiererisches Instinktverhalten bei entspannter Situation ist (kein Hunger, kein Durst, keine Lebensgefahr, kein Fortpflanzungsnotstand..)..



> rasten manche hunde in "freudiger erwartung" eines spieles regelrecht aus? usw., usw... keine "gefühle" müßte das alles ausschließen.



Bei Hunden wiederum typisch "tierisch" instinktgesteuert als Rudeltiere:
"Belohnung" (spielen, Gassi gehen etc.) für angepastes Verhalten im Rudel - überlebenswichtig für Rudeltiere, hat aber nix mit dem zu tun, was wir als "Gefühle" bezeichnen (es gibt inzwischen ja einige Wissenschaftler, die sogar beim Menschen davon ausgehen, dass wesentlich mehr instinktgesteuert und nicht bewusst abläuft, als man bisher annahm...)..


Nochmal: Wir solten uns hüten, unsere menschlichen Erfahrung auf jede Tierart zu übertragen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen (Berufs)Fischen zur Ernährung/Verdienst und dem Hobby Angeln, das ja nicht nur durch den reinen Fangerfolg so toll ist, sondern durch das (ob mans jetzt waidgerecht oder fair nennt) überlisten der Fische mit entsprechenden Methoden?



Ok, lassen wir die Pilker mal weg. Aber kann ich jetzt zukünftig Totschläger und Messer zu Hause lassen, weil die Biester eh nix mitkriegen und das Quatsch ist sowas dabei zu haben? Kann ich mich dabei auf die Diskussion im AB berufen und anbringen, das Waidgerechtigkeit und Fischereigesetze zwar was Nettes sind, aber letztlich nur ein Anzeichen für zivilisatorische Verweichlichung?


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Sorry, habe nicht alles gelesen. Wurde mir irgendwann zuviel |uhoh:
Aber manche vergleichen hier das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch mit dem Angeln allgemein (Stichwort-Doppelmoral) Für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob ich einen aufgezogenen lebenden Köderfisch mehrere Stunden im Wasser rumdümpeln  lasse, oder ich 5 sekunden bis 3 Minuten einen gefangenen Fisch drille.
Und ich gehe jetzt nicht in einen Kegel- oder Bogensportclub.
Kann ich nicht, will ich nicht, ich bin genbedingt Angler


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

"es gibt inzwischen ja einige Wissenschaftler, die sogar beim Menschen davon ausgehen, dass wesentlich mehr instinktgesteuert und nicht bewusst abläuft, als man bisher annahm..."
na dann: was ist bewusst und was läuft bewusst ab? auf jedes jetzt folgende argument dürfte sich ein gegenteiliges finden lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Kann ich mich dabei auf die Diskussion im AB berufen und anbringen, das Waidgerechtigkeit und Fischereigesetze zwar was Nettes sind, aber letztlich nur ein Anzeichen für zivilisatorische Verweichlichung?


In meinen Augen nicht - weil es in meinen Augen auch zur menschlichen Kultur gehört, Tiere und Pflanzen nicht einfach auf Grund des nicht vorhandenen Eigenbewusstseins wie einen Stein zu behandeln - es sind trotzdem Lebewesen - wenn auch nichtfühlende.

Und so wie schon in Urzeiten Jäger ihrer Beute Respekt entgegenbrachten, sollte man das heute in meinen Augen noch tun.

Das vermischt aber 2 Diskussionstränge":
Zum einen unser persönliches Verhalten - zum anderen, dass alle möglichen Angelgegner genau diese (in meinen Augen falschen)  Argumente (Leid/Gefühle bei Fischen/Tieren) widerrechtlich benutzen, um möglichst das Angeln als solches verbieten zu können.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@breamhunter
nach dem tierschutzgesetz ist jedwedes unnötige leidzufügen verboten, ob sekunden-, minuten- oder stundenlang!
ich gestehe mir eben nur selbst ein, daß ich einem anderen lebewesen leid zufüge und versuche nicht, mir nur einige der aspekte dabei schönzureden! und ich entscheide für mich selbst, welche dinge ich dabei tue und welche nicht. deshalb verwende ich seit jahren keinen lebendköderfisch und nicht wegen des gesetzlichen verbotes!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen (Berufs)Fischen zur Ernährung/Verdienst und dem Hobby Angeln, das ja nicht nur durch den reinen Fangerfolg so toll ist, sondern durch das (ob mans jetzt waidgerecht oder fair nennt) überlisten der Fische mit entsprechenden Methoden?



Eben. Also ist der Verlust einer einzigen Methode fürs Angeln an sich kein dramatischer Verlust. Man kann aber durchaus auf einer abstrakten Ebene den Verlust  von Handlungsmöglichkeiten kritisieren, um weiteren Einschränkungen vorzubeugen. Ob dazu das Beispiel des "Leköfi" unbedingt das beste ist, das sei mal dahingestellt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen nicht - weil es in meinen Augen auch zur menschlichen Kultur gehört, Tiere und Pflanzen nicht einfach auf Grund des nicht vorhandenen Eigenbewusstseins wie einen Stein zu behandeln - es sind trotzdem Lebewesen - wenn auch nichtfühlende.
> 
> Und so wie schon in Urzeiten Jäger ihrer Beute Respekt entgegenbrachten, sollte man das heute in meinen Augen noch tun.



Dass du das sagst, finde ich sehr beruhigend. Es gehört zur menschlichen Natur Verantwortung für schwächere Lebewesen zu entwickeln. Das ist zutiefst menschlich - human - und kein Anzeichen dafür, das man Tiere vermenschlicht. Übrigens meint "FAIRNEß" auf eigene Vorteile zu verzichten. Zum einen um für sich selbst die Aufgabe schwieriger zu gestalten - und somit reizvoller, zum anderen um dem Gegner eine bessere Ausgangsposition zu ermöglichen, den Kampf, die Auseinandersetzung für sich zu entscheiden. Den Begriff "Gegner" halte ich gegenüber Fischen allerdings für falsch.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@sundvogel
der begriff des gegners paßt aber in bezug auf fairness oder respekt doch wohl eher als der begriff beute???


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (es gibt inzwischen ja einige Wissenschaftler, die sogar beim Menschen davon ausgehen, dass wesentlich mehr instinktgesteuert und nicht bewusst abläuft, als man bisher annahm...)..




Da verwechselst du was, Thomas.
Das Gefühl setzt geradezu den Instinkt voraus. Gefühle wären ansonsten nämlich reichlich dämlich, weil vollkommen sinnlose Verhaltensmuster. Der Instinkt hingegen bedingt das Gefühl.

Machen wir mal ein Beispiel: Der Mensch neigt dazu, sich in öffentlichen Räumen stets mit dem Rücken zu einer Wand zu setzen. Es zeigte sich in unserer Entwicklungsgeschichte des öfteren, dass es nicht gerade gesund ist, einem Fremden den Rücken zuzukehren.

Soweit ist das _Instinkt_, der uns schließlich als ein _Gefühl_ des Unbehagens zu Bewusstsein kommt. Der Unterschied zwischen den Tieren und uns ist einfach der, dass wir uns bewusst gegen den Instinkt entscheiden können. Bluthochdruck und andere psychosomatische Erkrankungen sind die Folge...

Das Tier hingegen ist in einem gewissen Sinne "perfekter" als der Mensch, indem es niemals gegen den Instinkt handelt. Man könnte auch anders formulieren: Der Mensch _denkt_ noch, während das Tier schon längst _weiß_.

Zugegebenermaßen ein kleiner Exkurs, aber ein spannender...
Wen es interessiert, dem kann man bedenkenlos eine Lektüre des Begründers der "Lehre von den Archetypen", dem Schweizer Psychologen Carl Gustav Jung empfehlen. Unter anderem geht es genau um diesen Zusammenhang zwischen Emotion und Instinkt.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Aber manche vergleichen hier das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch mit dem Angeln allgemein (Stichwort-Doppelmoral) Für mich macht es *schon einen Unterschied,* ob ich einen aufgezogenen lebenden Köderfisch mehrere Stunden im Wasser rumdümpeln lasse, oder ich 5 sekunden bis 3 Minuten einen gefangenen Fisch drille.


Ok - ok .... Dann werd ich mal den Unterschied ausgleichen.
Ich mach den Köderfischeimer voller und nehme einfach alle 5-7 min nen Neuen.
Und das ist noch nichtmal realitätsfern. Kann mich noch gut an Begebenheiten erinnern als man nur so zum Erfolg kam.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Uli,

Dein Beitrag , #346....
 gelesen - verstanden - akzeptiert!!!!


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

bewusstes verhalten lässt sich nich gegen instinktverhalten abgrenzen, also ich kann bewusst insinkten folgen.
der gegenpart zu bewusstem verhalten wäre der reflex, also das unbewusste verhalten, aber instinktverhelten ist nicht gleich reflex-verhalten.

siehe kohlmeises post.

trotzdem ist die bewusstseinsfrage ein wenig zu hoch für unsere board-diskussion glaub ich 

aber ich darf mal zusammenfassen: 

1. tierschutzgesetzte beruhen im allgemeinen nicht auf der (wie wir wissen nicht bewiesenen) tatsache, das tiere bewusst leid empfinden können, sondern darauf, dass tieren nicht unnötig schmerz und stress zugemutet werden soll.
dies stand/steht im konflikt zur angelei und somit ist der verbot des leköfi ein kompromiss zwischen interessengruppen (tierschützer vs. angler). er beruht nicht auf wissenschaftlichen studien, geschweige denn erkenntnissen. 

2. die vermenschlichung der fische (oder in anderen fällen auch andere tiere) vieler tierschützer darf nicht als argument für oder gegen ein solches gesetz gelten.

3. es ist kein problem für den angler auf den lebendköfi zu verzichten, aber das gesetz beschneidet das recht des anglers für sich selbst zu entscheiden 
wie oder inwieweit er dem fisch als kreatur respekt entgegen bringt.

desweiteren kann die tatsache, dass man den leköfi (für sich !!) kategorisch ablehnt (wenn es denn so ist), weil man der meinung ist das der fisch
entweder: bewusst empfinden kann, 
oder: man respekt vor der kreatur an sich zum ausdruck bringen will, nicht verallgemeinern werden (weil es eben nicht beweisbar oder subjektives empfinden ist).
auch impliziert die tatsache, dass man tieren (in diesem falle dem fisch) bewusstes empfinden zuschreibt nicht, dass man mit dem angeln aufhören müsste, denn es geht hierbei um ein abwägen von interessen/notwendigkeiten.

soweit mein stand.

grüße, david


----------



## Klinke (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> desweiteren kann die tatsache, dass man den leköfi (für sich !!) kategorisch ablehnt (wenn es denn so ist), weil man der meinung ist das der fisch
> entweder: bewusst empfinden kann,
> oder: man respekt vor der kreatur an sich zum ausdruck bringen will, nicht verallgemeinern werden (weil es eben nicht beweisbar oder subjektives empfinden ist).
> auch impliziert die tatsache, dass man tieren (in diesem falle dem fisch) bewusstes empfinden zuschreibt nicht, dass man mit dem angeln aufhören müsste, denn es geht hierbei um ein abwägen von interessen/notwendigkeiten.
> ...




und genau damit bestätigst du doch den vorwurf der doppelmoral. 
wenn ich angler und strikt gg den leköfi bin (weil ich ihm ja "leid" zufüge) , auf der anderen seite aber jedem gefangenen fisch schmerzen zufüge (weil ich das ja in dem falle als gegeben voraussetze), ist das messen mit zweierlei maß um meine eigenen bedürfnisse zu befriedigen. das hat nix mit abwägen von interessen zu tun, sondern ist schlichtweg widersprüchlich. da ist nichts, aber auch garnichts dran zu zweifeln.
ich benutze den leköfi nicht weil es verboten ist, jedoch lehne ich solche argumentationsweisen einfach ab.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Klinke schrieb:


> und genau damit bestätigst du doch den vorwurf der doppelmoral.
> wenn ich angler und strikt gg den leköfi bin (weil ich ihm ja "leid" zufüge) , auf der anderen seite aber jedem gefangenen fisch schmerzen zufüge (weil ich das ja in dem falle als gegeben voraussetze), ist das messen mit zweierlei maß um meine eigenen bedürfnisse zu befriedigen. das hat nix mit abwägen von interessen zu tun, sondern ist schlichtweg widersprüchlich. da ist nichts, aber auch garnichts dran zu zweifeln.
> ich benutze den leköfi nicht weil es verboten ist, jedoch lehne ich solche argumentationsweisen einfach ab.


 
quark.
ich esse fleisch, und bin somit genauso schuld wenn schlachtvieh getötet wird (und dem messe ich noch eher soetwas wie ein bewusstsein zu). das wiederspricht sich in keiner weise. der mensch hat schon immer gejagt und getötet. nachdem man sich nun über solche sachen gedanken macht muss ich nicht meine herkunft leugnen. trotzdem kann ich aus diesen gründen sagen, dass ich den lebendköfi, wettangeln, reines c&r, viele arten der fischhälterung usw nicht für mich akzeptiere.

nur weil man der meinung ist, das tiere sehr wohl ein bewusstsei haben könnten, muss ich noch lang kein veganer werden :q
fazit: ja ich füge dem fisch oder dem tier schmerz zu (wie immer es ihn wahrnimmt) aber nicht unnötig viel.
punkt. aus. ende. 


grüße, david


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht Gunnar. Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln, da war der lebende Köfi noch lange erlaubt. Ich habe Fische durch die Lippe, durch den Rücken und durch den Schwanz angeködert. Heute könnte ich das in genügend Gegenden immer noch tun - es kontrolliert keine Sau - und lasse es aber, weil es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich finde es nicht so furchtbar einschränkend in meiner anglerischen Tätigkeit, keinen Köfi mehr zu benutzen, sondern eigentlich eher bereichernd, weil ich dadurch eben anders angeln muß.
> 
> Nun, kann man so sehen, muß man aber nicht. Ich kann auch mit den verschiedensten Methoden fischen, wenn der lebende Köfi erlaübt wäre. Dem einen oder anderen mag aber durch dieses Gesetz die anglerische Faulheit ausgetrieben worden sein. Der ältere Mensch, der nicht mehr stundenlang die Spinne schwingen kann, wird dadurch jedoch in der Ausübung des Anglens beschnitten.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Und das zeigt auch, dass die allermeisten Angler durchaus in der Lage sind, nach eigenem Ermessen über das zu entscheiden, was sie einem Fisch zumuten. Ausreißer gibt es natürlich dabei, aber die bekommt man auch nicht durch ein Gesetz in den Griff. Die ungeschriebenen Gesetze der Waidgerechtigkeit hat nicht die moderne Gesellschaft erfunden, sondern die der " verrohten und mitleidlosen " unserer Altvorderen. Und die reichen auch heute noch aus.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@david
Zitat aus dem Tierschutzgesetz:" 
_§ 1 Grundsatz_
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen. "
Es ist also egal, wie viel Schmerz oder Leid, das entscheidendeist der "vernünftige" Grund. Ich für mich muß feststellen, ich handle dem Buchstaben nach gegen das Gesetz, wenn ich den Fisch, den ich fange, nicht esse ( Ernährung ist ein " vernünftiger" Grund)


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi David,


> fazit: ja ich bereite dem fisch oder dem tier schmerz (wie immer es ihn wahrnimmt) aber nicht unnötig viel.


 Nicht das VIEL ist dabei der springende Punkt sondern die Unnötigkeit als solche.
Außerhalb des Spaßfaktors ist angeln für uns schlichtweg unnötig. Und wenn wir uns auf dem Tierschutzgedanken versteifen liefern wir PETA u.co den Spaten für unser Grab.

Ich angel aus Spaß und gelegentlich auch für den kleinen Hunger. Auch wenn ich mit dem Fisch fach u.sachgerecht richtig umgehe ,  das mach ich von mir aus und werd ich mir dabei kein Tierschutzschild um den Hals hängen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi David,
> 
> Nicht das VIEL ist dabei der springende Punkt sondern die Unnötigkeit als solche.
> Außerhalb des Spaßfaktors ist angeln für uns schlichtweg unnötig. Und wenn wir uns auf dem Tierschutzgedanken versteifen liefern wir PETA u.co den Spaten für unser Grab.
> ...


so sieht`s aus gunnar!


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

hmmm dann ist das einfach eine unterschiedliche einstellung von uns.
ich angel auch aus spaß (lässt sich beim angeln ja auch nicht vermeiden #6), aber NIE mit dem vorsatz das ich die fische die ich fange nicht verwerte.

grüße, david


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich angel aus Spaß und gelegentlich auch für den kleinen Hunger.




C&R Modus an:

Und auch für den großen Hunger!!!

C&R Modus aus.

#h


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @david
> Zitat aus dem Tierschutzgesetz:"
> _§ 1 Grundsatz_
> Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen. "
> Es ist also egal, wie viel Schmerz oder Leid, das entscheidendeist der "vernünftige" Grund. Ich für mich muß feststellen, ich handle dem Buchstaben nach gegen das Gesetz, wenn ich den Fisch, den ich fange, nicht esse ( Ernährung ist ein " vernünftiger" Grund)


 
und da ist doch schonwieder alles drind was ich gesagt hab oder nich? 

ich angel (auch aus spaß), aber auch mit dem hintergedanken den fisch nachher zu essen. soviel zu thema vernünftiger grund 
die lebendköderung ist für mich kein vernünftiger grund!
aber wie ich schon sagte muss das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen 

grüße, david


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

die lebendköderung dient dem zweck, einen fisch zu fangen, den man essen kann, ist somit also sekundär ein "vernünftiger" grund. und deine entscheidung respektiere ich ja, das problem ist aber, daß mir diese persönliche entscheidungsfreiheit über vernunft und unvernunft durch ein gesetz genommen wurde!


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> die lebendköderung dient dem zweck, einen fisch zu fangen, den man essen kann, ist somit also sekundär ein "vernünftiger" grund. und deine entscheidung respektiere ich ja, das problem ist aber, daß mir diese persönliche entscheidungsfreiheit über vernunft und unvernunft durch ein gesetz genommen wurde!


 
da hast du allerdings recht. im prinzip find ich das selbst nicht gut, dass die entscheidungsfreiheit an dieser stelle eingeschnitten wurde, aber es gibt nunmal erstens sehr viele leute denen ich eine vernünftige entscheidung (egal in welche richtung sie ausfällt) nicht zutraue und zweitens sehr viele leute die den lebendköfi als ansatz für eine kritik der angelei im allgemeinen sehen.

ich persönlich finde viele sachen an deutschen gewässern schlimmer als den lebendköfi (stichwort: müllbeseitigung), aber bin dem gesetz gegenüber nichtabgeneigt 

grüße, david


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> da hast du allerdings recht. im prinzip find ich das selbst nicht gut, dass die entscheidungsfreiheit an dieser stelle eingeschnitten wurde, aber es gibt nunmal erstens sehr viele leute denen ich eine vernünftige entscheidung (egal in welche richtung sie ausfällt) nicht zutraue und zweitens sehr viele leute die den lebendköfi als ansatz für eine kritik der angelei im allgemeinen sehen.


Darum geht es mir in meiner Argumentation.

Das beschneiden der Entscheidungsfreiheit mittels falscher Argumente durch (Interessengruppen, die eh am liebsten das Angeln als soclhes abschaffen würden..

Deswegen würde ich trotzdem keinen lebenden Köfi einsetzen (hab ich auch als es erlaubt war kaum gemacht...), würde aber jedem der das will, das auch aus oben genannten Gründen zugestehen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das beschneiden der Entscheidungsfreiheit mittels falscher Argumente durch (Interessengruppen, die eh am liebsten das Angeln als soclhes abschaffen würden..
> ...


 
Das Problem ist, dass es aus Deiner Sichtweise die FALSCHE Argumentation ist, aus anderer Sicht aber die RICHTIGE.

Ist die Beschneidung von Entscheidungsfreiheiten von dritter Seite nicht einfach nur ein "gemeinsamer Nenner" ? 
(nicht stur aus der Mathematik gesehen, sondern aus der Diplomatie)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Das Problem ist, dass es aus Deiner Sichtweise die FALSCHE Argumentation ist, aus anderer Sicht aber die RICHTIGE.


Solange es aber zwei Sichtweisen gibt, die man beide mit Argumenten/wissenschaftlichen Studien etc. belegen kann, kann es nicht sein, dass dann die eine Gruppe sich einfach über die andere hinwegsetzt..



> Ist die Beschneidung von Entscheidungsfreiheiten von dritter Seite nicht einfach nur ein "gemeinsamer Nenner" ?


Dann müsst ja auch meiner sein, isses nicht. Das ist gemeinsam irgendwer gegen Angler...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist die Beschneidung von Entscheidungsfreiheiten von dritter Seite nicht einfach nur ein "gemeinsamer Nenner" ?
> (nicht stur aus der Mathematik gesehen, sondern aus der Diplomatie)



Doch, das ist richtig. Mir graut nur vor der Vorstellung, gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist richtig. Mir graut nur vor der Vorstellung, gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


Seh ich da etwa schwarze Wolken am Horizont aufziehen:q:q?
 Aber gut , da muß man wohl kein Hellseher sein , auch wenn der Nenner gemeinsam wäre , die Warscheinlichkeit das die Angler dennoch die Verlierer sind dürfte sehr hoch sein.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist richtig. Mir graut nur vor der Vorstellung, gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


 
das kommt immer drauf an mit welchen tierschützern |supergri

ich hoffe es wird niemals soweit kommen, dass ich mein hobby gegen "tierliebende öko-veganer-aktivisten" verteidigen muss, die auchnoch von allem ahnung haben und sowieso die besten menschen sind |supergri

grüße, david


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange es aber zwei Sichtweisen gibt, die man beide mit Argumenten/wissenschaftlichen Studien etc. belegen kann, kann es nicht sein, dass dann die eine Gruppe sich einfach über die andere hinwegsetzt..


 
Wenn sich diese Gruppe über die Angler hinwegsetzen würde, dann gäbe es unser Hobby nicht ... aber der kleine gemeinsame Nenner, den beide Gruppen als Verlierer ansehen, sichert unser Hobby ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann müsst ja auch meiner sein, isses nicht. Das ist gemeinsam irgendwer gegen Angler...


 
Es muss nicht Dein Nenner sein; das ist immer so bei Interessenausgleich, dass man Einschnitte akzeptieren muss, beiderseitig ... auch wenn man keinen Einschnitt für sich selbst haben will.
Beide Seiten können sich als Verlierer sehen oder aber als Gewinner ... aber eben beide Seiten.

Aber sorry ... das ist jetzt die Gradwanderung und Grenze zur Diskussion des Egoismus ...
welcher aber alles gefährdet...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist richtig. Mir graut nur vor der Vorstellung, gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


 
wenn man versteht, den kleinen Nenner zu akzeptiren (auch wenn er oft zu schwer ist, ihn zu verstehen) und mit ihm zu argumentieren, kommt es zum größten nicht ...
das ist ja die diplomatische Kunst ...


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ja ja , die hohe Kunst der Duplomatie.................
Wenn ich mir so manche Verbote , Einschränkungen , Regeln usw. ansehe ...... Entweder "unsere" Diplomaten sind gekauft oder verstehen ihr Handwerk nicht. Aber es ist wohl noch schlimmer , unsere Leute diplomieren in die eigenen Taschen. Ihre eignen Interessen und Ansichten werden umgesetzt ------> Denn warum gibt es Verbote die sich gezielt gegen eine bestimmte Art der Angelei richten??


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wenn man versteht, den kleinen Nenner zu akzeptiren (auch wenn er oft zu schwer ist, ihn zu verstehen) und mit ihm zu argumentieren, kommt es zum größten nicht ...
> das ist ja die diplomatische Kunst ...



Toni, Du hast damit in vielen Dingen unserer Gesellschaft und auch und insbesondere z.B. in einer Partnerschaft unbedingt Recht. 
Fanatische Tierschützer und Diplomatie verhält sich jedoch zueinander wie Feuer und Wasser. 

Kleiner Nenner Wettfischen
Kleiner Nenner Setzkescher
Kleiner Nenner Lebender Köderfisch
Kleiner Nenner zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ( in Arbeit )

Mal sehen, welcher kleine Nenner der nächste ist. 


Ich würde Dir uneingeschränkt Recht geben, wenn auf " der anderen Seite " kompromißbereite, aufgeklärte und nach wissenschaftlichen Fakten handelnde Menschen stünden. 
Wir haben es aber eben überwiegend mit fanatischen Vermenschlichern zu tun. 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Nicht alles in der Tierschutzbewegung ist schlecht, verblendet oder unangebracht. Ich kenne Tierschützer die durchaus vehement für eine Sache einstehen, aber dort wo es bitter nötig und angebracht ist. Diese jedoch verschwenden kaum einen Gedanken an das Angeln. Das steht überwiegend auf dem Zettel derer, die sich durch propagandistisches Maulaufreißen hervortun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni, Du hast damit in vielen Dingen unserer Gesellschaft und auch und insbesondere z.B. in einer Partnerschaft unbedingt Recht.
> Fanatische Tierschützer und Diplomatie verhält sich jedoch zueinander wie Feuer und Wasser.
> 
> Kleiner Nenner Wettfischen
> ...


 
Wenn du deine, also die von dir genannten "kleinen Nenner" ansiehst, so relativiert sich doch die Sache gewaltig auf einen zum Teil doch symbolischen Nenner:

Wettfischen => als Traditionsangeln erlaubt, als Hegeanglen, als Gemeinschaftsfischen, als Freundschaftsfischen erlaubt .. und somit findet demnächst auch in Bayern wieder ein, vom Verband organisiertes, öffentliches unter Teilnahme von Presse, Prominenz und Politik stattfindendes landesweites Königsfischen statt ...
die Vereine machen "Gemeinschaftfischen" schon immer in jediglicher Form, angefeindet von Tierrechtlern, unbehelligt von der Exekutive und Judikative ...

Setzkescher ==> in Bayern erlaubt (steht sogar als erlaubt im Gesetz !)

Rücksetzerlaubnis/verbot => eindeutiges vorliegendes Gerichtsurteil, habe diese hier im Board bereits als Urteil gepostet: das Problem ist nur das Fotografieren als Zweck des Angelns ...

Viele sogenante Einschnitte, sind in Wirklichkeit nur kleine Einschnitte, die gerne als Argumente von uns Anglern gegen uns Angler selbst gerichtet werden, anstatt diese lächelnd hinzunehmen und zu erkennen, dass diese Einschnitte nur vermeindlich sind, aber eben gut als Abwehrargument und gutes und großmütiges Entgegenkommen unsererseits gegen Radikalismus gegen Angler ...

Tierrechtler spielen eine geringere Rolle als man ihnen zuschreibt ...
zuviel der Ehre, die wir diesen antun ...


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tierrechtler spielen eine geringere Rolle als man ihnen zuschreibt ...
> zuviel der Ehre, die wir diesen antun ...


Da hast du ganz sicher Recht, wobei natürlich Tierschützer und Tierrechtler nicht gleich zu setzen sind.
Das mittlerweile viele der Verbote wieder etwas "aufweichen" liegt evt. auch ein wenig mit daran, das Anklagen von pfiffigen Anwälten, ja auch erfolgreich abgewehrt wurden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Da hast du ganz sicher Recht, wobei natürlich Tierschützer und Tierrechtler nicht gleich zu setzen sind.
> Das mittlerweile viele der Verbote wieder etwas "aufweichen" liegt evt. auch ein wenig mit daran, das Anklagen von pfiffigen Anwälten, ja auch erfolgreich abgewehrt wurden.
> Gruss Reiner#h


 
Richtig ... deswegen sagte ich bewußt "Tierrechtler", da diese radikal sind und somit auch argumentativ doch unglaubwürdig ...

"Tierschützer" sind jedoch eine ernst zu nehmende Interessengruppe, mit der man sich auseinander setzen muss und soll ...
Tierschützer sind nicht unbedingt Angelgegner ...

dass Verbote aufweichen, liegt daran, dass argumentativ sich auseinander zu setzen, sich lohnt ... #h


... wer radikal und egoistisch auftritt, den wird man hören, aber er wird kein Gehör finden ... Angler wie Angelgegner


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .....dass Verbote aufweichen, liegt daran, dass argumentativ sich auseinander zu setzen, sich lohnt ... #h


Toni, du hast inhaltlich völlig Recht, da gibt es gar keine Zweifel.
Nur hätten Verbände wie der VdSF sich mal argumentativ einsetzen können, bevor unsinnige Verbote erlassen werden, anstatt Helfershelfer und Wegbereiter zu sein. Schließlich leben die ja von Fischereiabgaben der Angler, und nicht von Zuschüssen des Tierschutzbundes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Toni, du hast inhaltlich völlig Recht, da gibt es gar keine Zweifel.
> Nur hätten Verbände wie der VdSF sich mal argumentativ einsetzen können, bevor unsinnige Verbote erlassen werden, anstatt Helfershelfer und Wegbereiter zu sein. Schließlich leben die ja von Fischereiabgaben der Angler, und nicht von Zuschüssen des Tierschutzbundes.


 
Von den Fischreiabgaben der Angler lebt kein Verband ... das it mir neu bzw. entzieht sich meines Wissens ...

aber um nur einige Fakten zu bringen:

Der VdSF hat einen Angler vor Gericht, angezeigt von Angelgegnern wegen dessen releasen, erfolgreich vertreten und verteidigt ... mit der Ankündigung, auch zukünftig sich für die Belange der Angler und ihrer individuellen Ausführung der Angelei einzutreten;

der VdSF hat als eins der ersten Landesverbände daraufhin gewirkt, dass gesetzlich der Setzkescher erlaubt ist, damit hier endlich in Bayern Rechtssicherheit für Angler herrscht ...

der VdSF unterstützt und führt selbst Gemeinschaftsfischen weiterhin trotz angeblicher Verbote und Proteste durch;

Die Tätigkeit des Verbandes wird sehr gerne ins falsche Licht oder sehr unreflektiert gesehen ... aber an sich nur in diesem Board ...

denn wenn man die Aktivitäten des Verbandes nachliest (und das kann man durchaus), dann arbeitet der sehr aktiv FÜR die Belange der Angler

Selbst bin ich kein Intressenvertreter des Verbandes, aber auch politisch nicht gegen ihn angehaucht, vll. sehe ich deswegen einiges anders ... durchaus positiver ...


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Würfel da mal besser nicht alles durcheinander
Ich rede von den Zeiten in denen die meisten Verbote und Gebote erlassen wurden, den damaligen Zustand des Verbandes könnte man eigentlich mit einem aufgeschreckten Hühnerhaufen vergleichen, der nur allzu gern bereit war auf sämtliche Forderungen einzugehen.
Das heutzutage sich dort wohl auch die personelle Struktur etwas verändert haben dürfte, sollte wohl klar sein.
Ich habe es ja schon mal viel früher hier geschrieben, wir können doch nur noch Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und aufpassen das nicht neue Fallgruben gebuddelt werden.

Zumindest habe ich in meiner aktiven Vereinsmitgliedschaft auch Abgaben an den VdSF gezahlt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Zeiten in denen die meisten Verbote und Gebote erlassen wurden, den damaligen Zustand des Verbandes könnte man eigentlich mit einem aufgeschreckten Hühnerhaufen vergleichen, der nur allzu gern bereit war auf sämtliche Forderungen einzugehen.
> Das heutzutage sich dort wohl auch die personelle Struktur etwas verändert haben dürfte, sollte wohl klar sein.
> Ich habe es ja schon mal viel früher hier geschrieben, wir können doch nur noch Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und aufpassen das nicht neue Fallgruben gebuddelt werden.
> 
> Zumindest habe ich in meiner aktiven Vereinsmitgliedschaft auch Abgaben an den VdSF gezahlt.


 
Mitgliedsbeitrag ..ok ..

...

Historie interessiert mich wenig, denn der Blick zurück in die Geschichte mit der Tendenz, diese als Status quo im Kopf zu haben, verhindert zu sehen, dass es entscheidende Entwicklung gab und gibt ... und diese ist entscheidend.

Erkenntniszuwachs gestehe ich jedem zu, besonders dann, wenn dieser zur Änderung der Handlung führt.

Aber: Wir sind uns einig, denke ich |wavey:


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Historie interessiert mich wenig, denn der Blick zurück in die Geschichte mit der Tendenz, diese als Status quo im Kopf zu haben, verhindert zu sehen, dass es entscheidende Entwicklung gab und gibt ... und diese ist entscheidend.
> 
> Erkenntniszuwachs gestehe ich jedem zu, besonders dann, wenn dieser zur Änderung der Handlung führt.
> 
> *Aber: Wir sind uns einig, denke ich* |wavey:


Keine Frage, wir waren uns von Anfang an einig.
Historie interessiert mich in dem Zusammenhang auch eher wenig, wenn es um den Status Quo geht, aber ohne einen Blick in die Vergangenheit versteht man weder die Gegenwart, noch zukünftige Bemühungen. 
Bis denne, Reiner#h


----------



## JimiG (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Dart schrieb:


> Da hast du ganz sicher Recht, wobei natürlich Tierschützer und Tierrechtler nicht gleich zu setzen sind.
> Das mittlerweile viele der Verbote wieder etwas "aufweichen" liegt evt. auch ein wenig mit daran, das Anklagen von pfiffigen Anwälten, ja auch erfolgreich abgewehrt wurden.
> Gruss Reiner#h



So siehts aus und ich persönlich sehe mich, obwohl ich schon seit 32 jahren angele als Naturschützer. Was ja auch was mit Tierschutz zu tuen hat. Denn als Angler sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch auch für den Schutz der Angelreviere tun. Auch wenns nur das wegräumen von Müll ist. 
Naja die sogenannten Tierrechtler wollen ja nunmal Tier und Mensch auf eine Ebene stellen. Das geschieht dann aber auch recht fanatisch. Das sind Leute, die auch den Kollaps eines Ökosystems in kaufen nehmen, wenn sie tausende Farmnerze freilassen. 
Tierschützer sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so radikal und mit denen kann man auch über solche Sachen wie lebender KöFi oder so vernünftig reden.
Ich persönlich habe  nach vielen Jahren angeln mit lebenden KöFi die Kunstköder neu für mich entdeckt und lasse schon lange keinen lebenden Köfi mehr an meinen Haken. Doch sollte jeder der es anders möchte auch das Recht dazu haben.  Wir haben ja eh schon mehr als genug Reglementierung in diesem Land.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

puhhh ... das ist die erste richtig diskussion die ich hier im board miterlebe, die über mehrere seiten hinweg eine vernünftige argumentationsstruktur hat und aus doch recht durchdachten und auch "qualitativ hochwertigen" posts besteht =) und das bei dem thema!
in den meisten tröts kommt ja auf 3 überlegungen mindestens ein "alter ich hab das schon immer gemacht und ich kann das eh viel besser sagen weil ich immer am wasser bin und auchnoch viel klüger wie du bin und außerdem ist mir eh egal was andere sagen weil ich mach ja nur was ich denke und für richtig halte und deswegen will ich euch das hier sagen weil ich auch der bessere angler bin!!!!!!1111!!1!" (erstmal durchatmen)

und ich hatte schon fast die hoffnung aufgegeben und gedacht, dass im netz jede diskussion von irgendwelchen intelligenz-allergikern zu staub zertreten wird  

danke schonmal dafür, dass ihr mich eines besseren belehrt habt!

grüße, david


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> puhhh ... das ist die erste richtig diskussion die ich hier im board miterlebe, die über mehrere seiten hinweg eine vernünftige argumentationsstruktur hat und aus doch recht durchdachten und auch "qualitativ hochwertigen" posts besteht =) und das bei dem thema!
> in den meisten tröts kommt ja auf 3 überlegungen mindestens ein "alter ich hab das schon immer gemacht und ich kann das eh viel besser sagen weil ich immer am wasser bin und auchnoch viel klüger wie du bin und außerdem ist mir eh egal was andere sagen weil ich mach ja nur was ich denke und für richtig halte und deswegen will ich euch das hier sagen weil ich auch der bessere angler bin!!!!!!1111!!1!" (erstmal durchatmen)
> 
> und ich hatte schon fast die hoffnung aufgegeben und gedacht, dass im netz jede diskussion von irgendwelchen intelligenz-allergikern zu staub zertreten wird
> ...


Da gibt es schon reichlich Beispiele zu vernünftigen Diskussionen...es ist auch immer wieder davon abhängig, wer sich wann oder wo mal wieder beteiligen will.
Schließlich sind das alles Wiederholungen gleicher oder ähnlicher Themen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Das eigentliche Problem in dem Zusammenhang ist eigentlich, das schon gleich heute, morgen usw. ein gleiches Thema wieder aufgemacht werden könnte, und alles wieder neu aufgewärmt wird.
Da helfen dann auch keine Hinweise mehr, sich in bereits vorhandene Themen mal einzulesen.
Ralle und Thomas haben da mein tiefstes Mitgefühl, die müssen immer ran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> 2) Eine Einigung bzw. ein Kompromiss benötigt aber auch einen Austausch und eben eine Diskussion zwischen Anhängern der einen Seite und der anderen. D.h. Tierschützer treffen sich mit Anglern, reden mit denen und haben zum Ziel, einen Interessenausgleich zu finden. Dieser bestünde dann z.B. darin, dass man sich einigt, dass Angler eben nicht mehr den Lebendköfi nutzen und Tierschützer auf der anderen Seite anerkennen, dass Angeln ein naturverbundenes Hobby ist, welches ebenfalls schützenswert ist, weil es hilft, Menschen den respektvollen Umgang mit natürlichen Ressourcen aufzuzeigen und Habitate zu schützen. Dies findet aber nicht statt.


Da wär ich dann auch sofort dabei...


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich ebenfalls#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> 2) Eine Einigung bzw. ein Kompromiss benötigt aber auch einen Austausch und eben eine Diskussion zwischen Anhängern der einen Seite und der anderen. D.h. Tierschützer treffen sich mit Anglern, reden mit denen und haben zum Ziel, einen Interessenausgleich zu finden. Dieser bestünde dann z.B. darin, dass man sich einigt, dass Angler eben nicht mehr den Lebendköfi nutzen und Tierschützer auf der anderen Seite anerkennen, dass Angeln ein naturverbundenes Hobby ist, welches ebenfalls schützenswert ist, weil es hilft, Menschen den respektvollen Umgang mit natürlichen Ressourcen aufzuzeigen und Habitate zu schützen. Dies findet aber nicht statt.
> 
> An Stelle dessen tritt Verunglimpfung von seiten der Tierschützer, die überhaupt kein Interesse an jedweden Kompromissen haben, sondern jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen suchen, auf Basis einer totalitären Minderheitsanschauung, Angeln und alles mögliche andere, was die Nutzung von Tieren angeht, zu verbieten.
> 
> ...


 
Woher weißt du, dass das nicht stattfindet? |kopfkrat

Verunglimpfung von kompromisslosen Tierschützer? Leg mal los ...


----------



## Ollek (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es ist schwer etwas nachzuweisen, was es nicht oder nicht im ausreichenden Maße gibt, findest Du nicht?



eben, es gibt zwar Lebendköfiverbot aber das Angeln ist dennoch erlaubt.

Und das es in einer Staatsform die sich Demokratie nennt immer welche gibt die andern irgendwas immer verbieten wollen damit muss man rechnen.

Ich halte es dann meistens so das ich bei Wahlen die wähle wo ich von ausgehen kann das meine Interessen gewahrt bleiben.

Und mit dem Leköfiverbot kann ich dank Drakovitch und moderner Kukös gut leben.

Gruss


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es ist schwer etwas nachzuweisen, was es nicht oder nicht im ausreichenden Maße gibt, findest Du nicht?


Das stimmt doch gar nicht ... es findet vielfälltig statt ...

in Bayern z.B. gibt es eine Stelle bei der Reg. v. Obb, die Tierschutz, Naturschutz und eben Angeln schon lange an einem Tisch bringen und diskutieren 

...auch dass die Verbände FÜR die Aufnahme von Tierschutz in das Grundgesetz sind, kommt doch nicht ohne Diskussionen "beider Seiten", sofern du diese überhaupt trennen willst.
siehe:http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/tierschutz/index.php

Wenn du diese von dir gegannten Beleidigungen gegen Angler generell Tierschützern zusprechen willst und somit pauschal Tierschützer einstufst, in eine Schublade legst, 
... dann tust du Tierschützern unrecht und schadest den Internessen der Angler und der Tierschützer


Wenn Angler sich als Tierschützer verstehen und mit Tierschützern zusammenarbeiten, die nicht Angler sind, und auch das tun sie ja, dann gibt es kein Gehör für radikale Gruppen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wir haben es aber eben überwiegend mit fanatischen Vermenschlichern zu tun.
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Nicht alles in der Tierschutzbewegung ist schlecht, verblendet oder unangebracht. Ich kenne Tierschützer die durchaus vehement für eine Sache einstehen, aber dort wo es bitter nötig und angebracht ist. Diese jedoch verschwenden kaum einen Gedanken an das Angeln. Das steht überwiegend auf dem Zettel derer, die sich durch propagandistisches Maulaufreißen hervortun.


Eben, und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Tierschutz ist für uns überlebenswichtig, keiner Frage. Aber solange sich etliche Organisationen nur über Spendengelder finanzieren, sind reißerische Schlagzeilen und verbale (teilweise sogar körperliche) Übergriffe auf Tiernutzer leider an der Tagesordnung. Leider sind viele von ihnen in ihrer Arbeit sehr erfolgreich, nur eben nicht beim Naturschutz... 
Da hört der Naturschutz bei vielen an der Sichtlinie, sprich Wasseroberfläche auf. Ich sag nur Kormoran...
Und die, die das Maul am weitesten aufreißen, die sich B-Promis auf ihre Listen schreiben, sind ja per Eigendefinition nicht mal eine Naturschutzorganisation, sonder eine Tierrechtsorganisation.
Nun sollte man sich im Umgang mit jeder Art von Tieren von ethischen Grundsätzen leiten lassen, aber man kann's auch übertreiben...
Ich jedenfalls werde mir meine Fische weiterhin selber fangen und ein Ei aus dem Supermarkt schmeckt mir genau so wie das vom Biobauern


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Früher wurde  der Tierschutz noch ziemlich kleingeschrieben.

Man machte sich auch kaum Gedanken um diese Form der Tierquälerei. 

Aber  Fische sind nun mal Wirbeltiere mit bereits recht hochentwickeltem Nervensystem. 

Und sie lebendig auf einen (auch noch sehr großen)
Haken zu spießen, ist nun mal eine große Quälerei für den Fisch. - Es ist langwierig und grausam.

Und damit mittlerweile zu Recht verboten.

Würde ich es von anderen Anglern mitbekommen, wären diese ruckzuck ohne Angel und Angelschein.


Und wer es kann, der fängt auch gut mit toten Köfis, Gummifischen, Wobblern oder Spinnern. Dann einfach mal ´ne DVD z.B. von Matze Koch einwerfen und zusehen, wie es geht ...


----------



## Joka (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> und ein Ei aus dem Supermarkt schmeckt mir genau so wie das vom Biobauern




ka was ihr da für schlechte bauern habt,aber hier sind da welten zwischen!


nur mal so am rande..


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

auch bei uns schmeckt man den Unterschied, aber ich renne deswegen nicht nur noch zum Biobauern
nur mal so am Rande
aber du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,


> Und es geht in eine neue Runde


Neue Runde ja , neue Argumente nein.
Zumindest scheint es so das Kollega Sonnenschein den ganzen Thread nicht gelesen hat.Manchmal sollte die freie Meinungsäußerung ans vorheriges lesen gebunden sein.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich bin nun seit 2 Monaten stolzer Angler. Ich wollte mir morgen eine Stellfischrute kaufen , um damit mit Lebendigen Köderfisch auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich gelesen das es verboten sei ? Ich wohne in Niedersachsen. Alle die ich bisher auf Raubfisch gesehn habe angeln ALLE mit Lebendigen KöFi. Also ist es nun verboten oder erlaubt ? Habe auch in meine Papiere geschaut , da habe ich auch nichts gelesen das es verboten sei.
> ...


 
Kann ich mir beim Leben nicht vorstellen, dass Alle mit lebendigen Köfi angeln.#d|kopfkrat

komisches Bundesland Niedersachsen!


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Kann ich mir beim Leben nicht vorstellen, dass Alle mit lebendigen Köfi angeln.#d|kopfkrat
> 
> komisches Bundesland Niedersachsen!


 
Ist auch nicht so.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi bei uns Angeln auch alle mit lebendigen Köfi selbst die Kontroleure ist hier anscheinend ganz normal und wird geduldet.Gruß Pitti


----------



## archie01 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Also ich mache es am Vereisngewässer ebenfalls allerdings buckele ich ihn nicht sondern häng ihn vorsichtg im Maul ein, ich habe auf einen toten Köderfisch noch nie einen Hech gefangen.



Hallo
Jetzt ist der wahre Grund endlich raus , ein Angeln auf Hecht bringt mit totem KöFi eine höchstens 10%ige Fangquote gegenüber einem lebenden KöFi !
Ich habe das gezielte Hechtangeln seit dem Verbot eingestellt.

Anders siehts beim Zander aus , da lohnt der Versuch mit totem Köderfisch durchaus - hatte aber dabei noch nie einen Hecht als Beifang.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Thomasmathias (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich würde in einem öffentlichem Forum so etwas nicht schreiben! Kann sein, dass du dir ganz schnell ne Anzeige einfängst!

nix für ungut.



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Also ich mache es am Vereisngewässer ebenfalls allerdings buckele ich ihn nicht sondern häng ihn vorsichtg im Maul ein, ich habe auf einen toten Köderfisch noch nie einen Hech gefangen.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Gibt es überhaupt noch Angelgewässer in Deutschland,..wo es erlaubt ist mit lebendigen Köderfisch zu angeln,...ich glaube wohl nicht...!!!!!



Und nur zu info. ich hatte beim Nachtangeln mit Köderfische auf Aal schon öfter den einen oder anderen Hecht als Beifang auf totem Köderfisch,...!!!


----------



## dab74 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Sorry bei uns machen es auch fast alle ist traurig ist aber so. Wo kein Kläger ist kein Richter.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bei uns werden auch ständig Waller auf toten Köder gefangen....|bigeyes, wers glaubt, wird selig.

Beim Hechtangeln kommt es stark auf das Gewässer und die Jahreszeit an, ob der tote Köder fängt. 
Generell würde ich sagen, dass im Spätherbst und Winter die Chancen gar nicht so schlecht stehen. In kleinen Bächen mit nicht mehr als 3 Meter Breite habe ich auf toten Köfi eigentlich auch immer ganz gut gefangen. 

Sicherlich ist der Lebende auch beim Zanderangeln im Vorteil, aber der Zander zieht auf seinen Fressrouten doch ganz schöne Strecken, deswegen: wenn der Zander läuft, fängt auch der tote Köder sehr gut.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



dab74 schrieb:


> Sorry bei uns machen es auch fast alle ist traurig ist aber so. Wo kein Kläger ist kein Richter.


 


Hmmmm das is wohl nich so schön,...u da denkt auch bestimmt jeder nur an sich,...im bezug auf,...nach mir die sindflut.----wie du schon sagst, traurig aber war!#d


----------



## andyblub (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich find's gut, dass hier mal offen darüber diskutiert wird, sowas findet man in Blinker & Co nicht. Dort ist Köderfisch immer "toter Köderfisch". 
Ich selbst habe noch nie mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt, weil ich es moralisch einfach nicht in Ordnung finde - habe mit totem Köderfisch aber *nie* etwas gefangen. Immer wenn ich einen Versuch starte, dem Köderfisch eine neue Chance zu geben und dann doch erfolglos bin, komme ich zu keinem anderen Schluss als "die Leute angeln mit lebendem Köder aber keiner gibts zu".
Ist sicherlich nicht zu pauschalisieren, aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread hier durchlese, scheint es doch so zu sein, zumindest was den Hecht als Zielfisch angeht (Nachts auf Aal und Waller mag das durchaus wirklich so sein).


----------



## Rocardoso spin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich find's gut, dass hier mal offen darüber diskutiert wird, sowas findet man in Blinker & Co nicht. Dort ist Köderfisch immer "toter Köderfisch".
> Ich selbst habe noch nie mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt, weil ich es moralisch einfach nicht in Ordnung finde - habe mit totem Köderfisch aber *nie* etwas gefangen. Immer wenn ich einen Versuch starte, dem Köderfisch eine neue Chance zu geben und dann doch erfolglos bin, komme ich zu keinem anderen Schluss als "die Leute angeln mit lebendem Köder aber keiner gibts zu".
> Ist sicherlich nicht zu pauschalisieren, aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread hier durchlese, scheint es doch so zu sein, zumindest was den Hecht als Zielfisch angeht (Nachts auf Aal und Waller mag das durchaus wirklich so sein).


 


wie schon gesagt es ist immer gewässer abhängig wie gut die Fische auf den Toten Köderfisch beißen,....
sicher ist jedenfalls das er es tut,....der Zander soll ja im Raubzug..."ab ich nur gehört" auch in der jagt 3-4-5 köderfische totbeißen u danach fressen,.....|kopfkrat  irgendwo unlogisch weil alle meine Zander auf köfi oder drop shot oder gar jig den köder voll inhaliert hatten,...!!!

im winter bringt der  tote fisch aufjedenfall Hecht keine frage!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich find's gut, dass hier mal offen darüber diskutiert wird, sowas findet man in Blinker & Co nicht. Dort ist Köderfisch immer "toter Köderfisch".



Das ist vor dem gesetzlichen Hintergrund auch ganz klar nachvollziehbar, wer hier schreibt das er in Deutschland mit dem lebenden Köfi angelt ist mindestens mal ungeschickt und bietet Angelgegner viel Munition. #t

Das Hechte auf toten Köfi nicht beissen halte ich für ein Gerücht, das tun sie durchaus. Das man früher mit dem lebenden Köfi (oder auch heute im Ausland wo es noch erlaubt ist) augenscheinlich besser mit lebenden als Toten fängt kann ich nicht abstreiten...


----------



## Thomasmathias (8. August 2009)

Hallo!

Also jetzt muss ich mich hier nochmal zu Wort melden, da ich überwiegend stiller Mitleser war.

Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, dass ich mit toten Köderfisch MEHR Hechte Fange als einer der lebendig Fischen würde!

Angler die mit totem Köderfisch auf Hecht angeln tun dies meiner Meinung nach falsch. Sie Angeln einfach passiv, legen den Köderfisch auf Grund bzw. bieten ihn irgendwie an ner Posenmontage mit Rücken oder Lippenbeköderung an.

Früher war ich ein reiner Kunstköderangler der mehrere 100€ im Jahr für das Blech und Plastikzeug versenkt hat. Da mir die ganze Materialschlacht auf den S.... ging hab ich mal das Ziehen mit Köderfisch probiert. Und war positiv überrascht. 

Durch das Ziehen des Köderfisches wird ein krankes, taumelndes Fischchen imitiert.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Richtig, beim Spinnangeln mag das sogar stimmen, aber was machst du , wenn du nicht Spinnangeln willst?
De facto darf ich in diesem Fall nur mit einer Rute angeln. Ich bin aber auch gern mal Ansitzer, und dann?
Glücklicherweise wird an einigen unserer Gewässer die Motorpose stillschweigend geduldet, zu hoher Hechtbestand und zu viele kunstköderresistente Alttiere zwischen 90-100 cm, da fischt man einer 25er Plötze schon sehr selektiv.
Ich bin allerdings immer noch der Meinung ( und davon wird mich auch keiner abbringen), das man uns als Angler nicht alles vorschreiben sollte. Solange in diesem Land das Schächten von Kälbern und Schafen aus religiösen Gründen erlaubt ist, solange werde ich weiterhin auf die Motorpose beim Hechtfang setzen.


----------



## archie01 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Solange in diesem Land das Schächten von Kälbern und Schafen aus religiösen Grunden erlaubt ist, solange werde ich weiterhin auf die Motorpose beim Hechtfang setzen



Hallo
|good:
Das  sehe ich genau so , hier sind die Verhältnismäßigkeiten in unserem Land schon sehr verschoben , da müßte viel eher eingegriffen werden.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## olafson (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@männers
ich bin ja auch eurer meinung. nur was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun. die kälber und schafe werden net als köder benutzt, sonder verwertet. da giebt´s wohl bessere gründe, die fürs leko sprechen (oder gegen)


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Angeln mit lebendem Köfi ...
> Scheint mir eher eine Nutzung "aus vernünftigem Grund" vorzuliegen.



--Klar, für dich ist es ein guter Grund, bequemer angeln zu können.
--Auf Kosten des Fisches, den du damit quälst.


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Quälerei und Grausamkeit seh ich da nicht



-Du willst es nicht sehen, weil es deinen Angelkomfort einschränken würde. 
Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf ...




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, alle Forschung, die sich darüber freut, nachzuweisen, dass ein Fisch überhaupt auf Umweltanreize reagiert und sich diese vielleicht sogar merkt, leidet darunter, dass sie schlicht vergisst, dass man als Art ohne solche Schnittstellen zumeist zum Eingehen verdammt ist.



--- ??? merkst du selber, wie sinnlos dieser Satz ist? 
          Und wie verzweifelt du nach Argumenten suchst, die dir ein Alibi geben?




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Oh, hoffen wir mal es handelt sich bei Dir um einen absolut gesetzestreuen Bürger, mit Immunität für das "der Nachbar passt auf" Syndrom. |rolleyes Scheint irgendwie schon ein deutsches Ding zu sein, dass es ne Ganze Menge Leute gibt, die gern ihre Maxime auf andere übertragen, siehe auch die Umfrage zur Kescherpflicht.



--- Ah, du möchtest mich denunzieren?!    

     Sorry, du irrst auch hierbei.

*Aber ich rege mich immer auf, wenn aus Spaß oder nur aus Bequemlichkeit gequält wird.*
.


----------



## HEWAZA (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Der lebende Köderfisch ist in Deutschland verboten.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Langsam aber sicher wirds langweilig:


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi,


> Aber ich rege mich immer auf, wenn aus Spaß oder nur aus Bequemlichkeit gequält wird.


Na dann reg dich mal schön über dich selber auf wenn du mal wieder nen Fisch drillst. Es sein denn du belegst das dieser Fisch in dem Moment keine Qual verspürt.


> Auf Kosten des Fisches, den du damit quälst.


 Aber dabei nicht die eigne Nase vergessen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher wirds langweilig:


 
Lass mich raten: "Der arme Sack Reis ist in China umgefallen."|kopfkrat
Stimmts?


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Lass mich raten: "Der arme Sack Reis ist in China umgefallen."|kopfkrat


Joo , so isses. Aber viel spannender ist die Frage : "Warum" ?


----------



## Dart (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Joo , so isses. Aber viel spannender ist die Frage : "Warum" ?


In dem Reissack wurden lebende Köderfische nach China geschmuggelt, evt. war es auch ein dubioses Taschgeschäft mit Containern die mit China-Emigranten gefüllt waren.|bigeyes
Es wird eines der letzten ungelösten Mysterien im AB sein.
Cheers.....|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|muahah:|laola:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Joo , so isses. Aber viel spannender ist die Frage : "Warum" ?


 
Der Sack ist umgefallen, weil er es kann.|jump:


----------



## atze83 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Solange in diesem Land das Schächten von Kälbern und Schafen aus religiösen Gründen erlaubt ist, solange werde ich weiterhin auf die Motorpose beim Hechtfang setzen.



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> ...die Motorpose beim Hechtfang setzen.



Motorpose, |jump: ,boaar, wie geil ist das denn?! Auf den Begriff muss man auch erstmal kommen, ich schmeiß mich weg.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Paradize (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bei uns in Niedersachsen braucht man keine Sondererlaubnis. In meinen Papieren steht wenn zuviel Kraut , der Grund zu schlammig oder es unterschiedliche Wassertiefen an der zu beangelnden Stelle gibt , darf man den Lebenden Köfi anwenden.

Der Angler hat selbst zu entscheiden ob die Situation angemessen ist einen lebenden Köfi zu benutzen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bei uns Angeln auch alle mit Motorpose hab noch nie jemanden gesehen der es nicht macht.Gruß Pitti


----------



## DerAngler93 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Sorry für die blöde Frage aber ws ist eine Motorpose??


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Toter Köderfisch fängt genauso gut.


----------



## olafson (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ne pose mit antrieb halt:g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Vielleicht ungefähr das selbe wie ne Selgelpose.. ? keine Ahnung aber könnts mir vorstellen


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

So, hab mal die letzten Beiträge gelöscht.

Bitte bleibt in der weiteren Diskussion sachlich, sonst mach ich das Thema für immer zu.


----------



## borland (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

also ne motorpose ist eine pose an der ein lebendiger köderfisch hängt und dieser die pose bewegt (der zappelt halt rum und das soll der auch) 

soviel dazu...

aber mal ´ne andere frage.
hab jetzt keine lust mir die gesetzlage genau anzuschauen, aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass man die köfi´s auch nicht lebend hältern darf?

wo ist der "gefahrenübergang" bei nachfolgender konstellation?

ich kauf den köfi im angelladen (lebend), der tackledealer packt den in eine tüte und gibt den mir mit.

wann muss der denn (waidgerecht, wie geht das bei nem 6 - 10 cm fischchen) getötet werden?

direkt wenn ich den laden verlasse ? 


gruß

b.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



borland schrieb:


> ... wie geht das bei nem 6 - 10 cm fischchen) getötet werden?


 
Schnippsen  :m


----------



## andernachfelix (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

muss genauso betäubt und mit herzstich getötet werden, alles andere kann bei kontrollen dazu führen, dass man mit einem nicht fischgerecht getötetem fisch angelt.


----------



## Backfire (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

mach mal vor. herzstich mit ner stecknadel? ich betäube die kleinen und drücke dann das genick mit dem daumen durch.
dann isser auch ziemlich tot.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wenn Du auf Herzstich bestehst, kannst Du auch eine Ködernadel nehmen.


----------



## borland (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

und ich schnips das ding (oder auch mehrere) direkt weg wenn ich die türschwelle des tackledealers überschritten habe oder was ?

sieht bestimmt gaaaaaaanz lustig aus ;-)

mir ist schon klar, dass ich am gewässer wo ich fische nicht mit nem lebenden köfi erwischt werden darf, aber wo ist die "schnittstelle" ?

oder darf ich den köfi im eimer am angelplatz lebed halten und muss diesen erst vorm "letzten einsatz" schnippen? 

gruß

b.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wat denn? Der Threat ist noch offen? Donnerwetter! 
Dann kann ich ja auch noch meinen Senf ablassen: Hab seit über 30 Jahren nicht mehr mit lebendigem Köfi geangelt und bin auch ziemlich flott, wenn ich dennoch mal was fange: Entweder ist es schnell zurück oder schnell in der Tüte. Mag das einfach nicht, unnötig mit Leben rumzuspielen. So ist das und mehr nicht!


----------



## Grundblei (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



borland schrieb:


> und ich schnips das ding (oder auch mehrere) direkt weg wenn ich die türschwelle des tackledealers überschritten habe oder was ?
> 
> sieht bestimmt gaaaaaaanz lustig aus ;-)
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss regeln dies die Richtlinien laut dem jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz.
Entweder sind hierbei die zugelassenen Vorichtungen beschrieben oder es ist gänzlich verboten.
Dies gilt aber meines Erachtens nur für gefangene Fische, was hnigegen mit gekauften ist, da bin ich auch überfragt.

Traurig genug wenn man als "Angler" seine Köderfische kaufen muss..

Verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man das mit so einem merkwürdigen Unterton versuch ins Lächerliche zu ziehen #c


----------



## atze83 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Im Falle einer Kontrolle hab ich beim Freund vom Schwippschwager meines Nachbarn(...) mal gesehen, wie er enfach nen ziemlich krassen Anschlag gemacht hat, dadurch soll der KöFi wohl auch gestorben sein...ICH spreche mich von solchen Praktiken frei, will auch keine Tipps in die Richtung geben, sondern berichte nur...ICH würde meinen KöFi immer waidgerecht töten, erst mit einem Schlag auf den Kopf betäuben und dann mittels Herzstich töten-klar, manch einem mag es schwer erscheinen, einem evtl. nur fingerlangen Fischchen nicht entweder den Kopf zu zermatschen oder ihn komplett aufzuschneiden, aber so gehört es sich nun einmal!


(Wer Ironie findet...der darf sie behalten!)


----------



## micha1581 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hallo,
ich finde es sehr traurig das es zu diesem Thema einen Thread gibt der 31 Seiten umfasst. Wo ist das Problem? Wer in Deutschland angelt *muß* einen Fischereischein haben. Demnach müsste auch jeder wissen ,das es *in ganz Deutschland* verboten ist mit lebenden Köfis zuangeln oder lebende Fische zu hältern. *Ohne Ausnahme. *Und was das töten angeht....: ein Fisch egal welcher Größe ist nur dann waidgerecht getötet, wenn nach dem Beteuben ein Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt durchgeführt wurde. 

So, und jetzt hoffe ich das dieses Thema abgeschlossen ist.
Wünsche allen weiterhin allzeit PETRI HEIL!!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss regeln dies die Richtlinien laut dem jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz.
> Entweder sind hierbei die zugelassenen Vorichtungen beschrieben oder es ist gänzlich verboten.
> Dies gilt aber meines Erachtens nur für gefangene Fische, was hnigegen mit gekauften ist, da bin ich auch überfragt.
> 
> ...


 







*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?* 
und ich schnips das ding (oder auch mehrere) direkt weg wenn ich die türschwelle des tackledealers überschritten habe oder was ?




Also - witziger Thread!

Für alle, die sich hier so vehement auf "Gesetze und Richtlinien" usw. berufen möchte ich kurz anmerken, dass man in 99,9 % der deutschen Gewässer NUR mit Köderfischen angeln darf, die AUCH AUS DEM GEWÄSSER STAMMEN, in dem geangelt wird! (für NRW ist das klar und deutlich in § 7 der Landesfischereiordnung geregelt, der beinahe deckungsgleich auch bei anderen Bundesländern vorhanden ist!).

Ähem - damit hätte sich die "wie töte ich meine Kauf-Köfis"-Frage wohl erledigt, oder? (zumindest sollte man diese Frage bei Kauf Köfis nicht zu laut stellen, sonst offenbart man noch seine rechtliche Unkenntnis oder bringt Kontrolleure auf ganz andere Ideen!).

Ist so oder so ein Verstoß mit gekauften Köfis zu angeln!

Jedoch wird der Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz in der Regel deutlich teurer, wenn zusätzlich auch noch mit "nicht ganz toten Köfis" geangelt wird, die zudem noch gekauft wurden und nicht aus dem beangelten Gewässer stammen!

WIE ich meine Köderfische töte ist meine Sache - sicherlich macht ein Kiemen- oder Herzstich dem Kontrolleur die Arbeit leichter und schafft Vertrauen - wenn ich aber mit totem (!!!) Köderfisch angle, dann gibt es keine alleingültige obligatorische gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Methode, wie ich den Köfi zu töten habe!

Hauptsache ER IST TOT und wurde dem Tierschutzgesetz entsprechend getötet!

Ich nehme oft tiefgefrorene Köfis mit, die ich bei Angelausflügen vorher mal gestippt hatte - das kommt dann ganz gut, wenn man dem Kontroletti noch einige "auf Eis" zeigen kann - das schafft auch Vertrauen und da die *KRYOGENIK noch nicht so weit ist glaubt man den Tod des Köfis dann auch!*

*Wenn mal einer meint, der Köfi sei nicht richtig getötet worden, dann soll er mal anzeigen - aufgrund der Tatsache, dass "in dubio pro reo" gilt, würde ich dem Verfahren recht gelassen entgegen sehen!*


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde es sehr traurig das es zu diesem Thema einen Thread gibt der 31 Seiten umfasst. Wo ist das Problem? Wer in Deutschland angelt *muß* einen Fischereischein haben. Demnach müsste auch jeder wissen ,das es *in ganz Deutschland* verboten ist mit lebenden Köfis zuangeln oder lebende Fische zu hältern. *Ohne Ausnahme. *Und was das töten angeht....: ein Fisch egal welcher Größe ist nur dann waidgerecht getötet, wenn nach dem Beteuben ein Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> So, und jetzt hoffe ich das dieses Thema abgeschlossen ist.
> Wünsche allen weiterhin allzeit PETRI HEIL!!!!


 
1. "Betäuben" schreibt man mit "ä" !

2. Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt sind schon gute Methoden - bilden Vertrauen bei einer Kontrolle und funktionieren auch in der Praxis gut, 

*ABER*

...mir fehlt die Stelle im Gesetz, in der das so explizit steht!

Für die Nachlieferung der Quellenangabe zu Deiner Behauptung wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Sicherlich sind das anerkannte und gute Methoden, aber das sie als Einzige verpflichtend vorgeschrieben sind wäre mir neu!


3. Deine Behauptung, dass es verboten sei, lebende Fische zu hältern, stimmt so auch nicht wirklich und pauschal - ansonsten könnte kein Aquarianer seine Fische vom Laden bis nach Hause bringen!

UND - solange die Hälterung artgerecht erfolgt, kann ich meine "Angel-Köfis" übrigens problemlos im artgerechten großen Eimer mit Pumpe usw, auch am Angelplatz dabei haben - die Hälterung muß nur einen vernünftigen Sinn und Zweck haben - juristisch bin ich ganz persönlich der Ansicht, dass es als "Sinn und Zweck" auch reicht, wenn man gerne mit FRISCH GETÖTETEN Köfis angelt - dabei ist es wichtig, dass die KÖFIS AUCH TOT SIND, wenn sie an die Angel kommen - mehr nicht!

Eine Hälterung ist nicht generell verboten - so wie es auch vielerorts der Setzkescher nicht ist, solange er den Anforderungen (der Rechtsprechung nach) entspricht, welche das Tierschutzgesetz zwischen den Zeilen vorschreibt ( min. 3 m lang, knotenloses Material usw. !).

Ernie


----------



## borland (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss regeln dies die Richtlinien laut dem jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz.
> Entweder sind hierbei die zugelassenen Vorichtungen beschrieben oder es ist gänzlich verboten.
> Dies gilt aber meines Erachtens nur für gefangene Fische, was hnigegen mit gekauften ist, da bin ich auch überfragt.
> 
> ...



hmmm, wieso ist das traurig?
ich habe einfach keine lust,nachts, an einer 4 - 5 meter hohen spundwand meine senke runterzulassen in der hoffnung, dass so ein paar saudämliche köfi´s tatsächlich fangen lassen ...

aber du als "angler" würdest das bestimmt machen, so wie du deine maden selber züchtest und deine würmer nachts auf der wiese fängst...

man musst du zeit haben ...

kein gruß

b.


----------



## HEWAZA (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Falsch. Auch dies wird (siehe diesen Thread) regional und lokal unterschiedlich gehandhabt - da gibts durchaus Schlupflöcher im und Ausnahmen vom Gesetz.
> 
> 
> Dann lass mal bitte sehen.
> ...



Schonmal Danke Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Grundblei (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das dieser Thread über 30+ Seiten sinnfrei ist finde ich nicht.
Sind ein paar sehr interessante Denkanstöße dabei aufgekommen, zumindest für mich.
Besonders im Bezug auf die gültigkeit verschiedener Landesfischereigesetze die anscheinend sehr unterschiedlich sein können (dachte immer sowas sei Bundesweit geregelt..)!
Da werd ich mich jetzt erst mal drüber schlau machen müssen oder hoffen das jemand mich / uns hier im Board belehrt.

Sehr hilfreich fände ich auch die Angabe eines eindeutigen Passus, wie bereits von *ernie1973* angesprochen.

Und zur Information an *borland*, ja ich fange Nachts meine Würmer grundsätzlich selbst! Maden hingegen kaufe ich da ich im ganzen Jahr ca. 10 Päckchen brauche, da lohnt züchten nicht. Würde gerne verstehen warum du mir gegenüber direkt ausfallend wirst, sowas schliesst eine sachliche Diskussion nämlich aus und zu diesem Zweck bin ich eigentlich hier im Board unterwegs..


----------



## Wizard2 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Bei uns in Niedersachsen braucht man keine Sondererlaubnis. In meinen Papieren steht wenn zuviel Kraut , der Grund zu schlammig oder es unterschiedliche Wassertiefen an der zu beangelnden Stelle gibt , darf man den Lebenden Köfi anwenden.
> 
> Der Angler hat selbst zu entscheiden ob die Situation angemessen ist einen lebenden Köfi zu benutzen.





wie alt sind deine papiere? war letzte woche niedersachsen angel, auf der tageskarte steht das lebender köfi gesetzlich verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> auf der tageskarte


Was im Gesetz steht ist das eine, was auf den jeweiligen Gewässerkarten steht das andere.
Auch wenn das Gesetz unter bestimmten Umständen den LeKö erlaubt, kann dennoch jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter das verbieten.

Leider hat man in Deutschland ja nicht nur 16 unterschiedliche Landesfischereigesetze, sondern dazu noch die unzähligen einzelnen Bestimmungen der Bewirtschafter (welche sich aber nach dem jeweiligen Landesrecht richten müssen, welches wiederum mit den Bundesgesetzen (Tierschutzgesetz) in Einklang stehen muss.....)...


----------



## HEWAZA (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

erledigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Also z.B. Tierschutzgesetz verbietet


Auch der Tierschutz verbietet nicht grundsätzlich die Verwendung des LeKö. 
Tiere zu beeinträchtigen/töten ist ja dann nach dem Gesetz ja erlaubt, wenn ein sinnvoller Grund vorliegt. Kann also z. B. sein, wenn es der Hege dient, gilt als "vernünftiger Grund"... 

Als Beispiel:
Gewässer mit zu großem Großhechtbestand, das sich wegen Kraut/Pflanzenbewuchs oder anderen  Umstände nicht vernünftig mit Kunstködern oder totem Köfi beangeln lässt..

Bei uns in B-W ist dafür - soweit ich weiss, nicht gesichert!!! - die untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig zur Erteilung der jeweiligen Genehmigung.


----------



## Boendall (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So auch in Brandenburg, wobei die Fischereibehörde dafür zuständig ist:
> 
> "§ 6
> *Fischfang mit Ködern* ​(1) Es ist verboten, lebende Fische und andere lebende Wirbeltiere sowie Fische, die einem Fangverbot nach § 2 unterliegen, als Köder zu verwenden. Die Fischereibehörde kann im Einzelfall für bestimmte Gewässer oder Gewässerteile den Fischfang mit dem lebenden Köderfisch zulassen, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund gegeben ist."
> ...


 

§ 2
*Fangverbote, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße* 
(1) Es ist verboten, den in der Anlage genannten Fisch-, Neunaugen-, Krebs- und Muschelarten (nachfolgend Fische genannt) während der Schonzeiten, oder wenn sie nicht das Mindestmaß erreicht haben, nachzustellen, sie vorsätzlich zu fangen oder zu töten. Als Mindestmaß gilt bei Fischen der Abstand von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende der natürlich ausgebreiteten Schwanzflosse, bei Krebsen von der vorderen Spitze des Kopfpanzers bis zum Ende des Schwanzes bei flach ausgelegtem Hinterleib. 
(2) Abweichend von Absatz 1 unterliegen Blankaale keinen Fangbeschränkungen. 
(3) Die Fischereibehörde kann aus fischereiwirtschaftlichen Gründen sowie zu Lehr-, Versuchs- und Forschungszwecken Ausnahmen von den Bestimmungen über Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zulassen. Die Zulassung von Ausnahmen für ganzjährig geschonte Fischarten erfolgt im Einvernehmen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde. (4) Das Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Landwirtschaft kann zum Schutz einzelner, in ihrem Bestand bedrohter Fischarten den Fischfang in bestimmten Gewässern oder Gewässerteilen ganz oder teilweise verbieten oder die Fangmenge beschränken


[hmm KÖNNTE (man beachte bitte die Möglichkeitsform) so ausgelegt werden, dass man mit massigen Fischen ausserhalb der Schonzeit lebend angeln darf und sonst eine Sondergenehmigung benötigt.]

abgesehen davon, bin ich nicht der Fan von lebend Köfi.

EDITH sagt mir Lies die Gesetzestexte lieber 3x durch, denn sonst postest du wieder Schwachsinn. Sry Leute, habs ausgeklammert und stell mich zum Schämen in die Ecke. :c


----------



## antonio (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> § 2
> *Fangverbote, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße*
> (1) Es ist verboten, den in der Anlage genannten Fisch-, Neunaugen-, Krebs- und Muschelarten (nachfolgend Fische genannt) während der Schonzeiten, oder wenn sie nicht das Mindestmaß erreicht haben, nachzustellen, sie vorsätzlich zu fangen oder zu töten. Als Mindestmaß gilt bei Fischen der Abstand von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende der natürlich ausgebreiteten Schwanzflosse, bei Krebsen von der vorderen Spitze des Kopfpanzers bis zum Ende des Schwanzes bei flach ausgelegtem Hinterleib.
> (2) Abweichend von Absatz 1 unterliegen Blankaale keinen Fangbeschränkungen.
> ...



da liegt ein irrtum deinerseits vor, wie kaulbarsch schon sagte.
was du aber auch noch beachten mußt,wenn ein fisch ein mindestmaß hat, dann muß der fisch, wenn du ihn als köfi benutzt,auch das maß haben.

antonio


----------



## psycho_21 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

also ich weis auch nicht alleine mein gewissen würde es nicht zulassen einen kleinen zappellden fisch auf eienen "riesen" hacken zu spießen 
habe da schon teilweise probleme meine würmer an den hacken zu bringen.
die meisten haben ja gott sei dank nur einen nerven strang in der mitte 
also mit glück schmerzfrei für den wurm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Das wurde ja nun schon in ca. tausend vorhergehenden posts wieder und wieder diskutiert. Im übrigen, wenn du mit deinem Mauspfeil mal auf das Wort Hacken gehst, würd dir etwas auffallen!


----------



## Carbshunter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich angelte Anfangs der 90er auch mit lebendigen Köfi, so wurde mir das von meinen Vereinskollegen gezeigt #t 

Aber als ich dann mal so 12-13 Jahre alt war stellte ich mir vor wie das wäre wenn mir jemand einen 40cm Haken unter dem Ruckgrad durch bohren würde und mich dann an diesem Harken 1 km weit wieder ins Wasser werfen würde.. wo ich dann nach 1-2 stunden qualvoll verrecke

Seitdem angele ich NUR NOCH MIT *TOTEM KÖFI!!* 

Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Sauerei wenn jemand diese Vorstellung ignoriert!!! Vorallem wenn man sieht das es fast keinen Unterschied macht, ob tot oder lebend, es gibt gerade für die Flussanglerei Techniken + Systeme für sowas und es ist nicht mehr nötig ein Tier 1-2Stunden zu quälen!!

Jeder der sowas macht.. sollte richtig Stress bekommen, mit sämtliche Behörden die sich darum kümmern müssten!! 

Leider sind das zu viel wenige ich angele seit 5 Jahren am Main und mich hat noch NIE jemand kontrolliert #q   
-------
Edit von Ralle 24:

Bitte keine verallgemeinernden Anschuldigungen gegen Ausländer. Bei der Thematik ist die Nationalitätenfrage ohne Bedeutung.


-------

P.S. von mir: ok war nicht so gemeint wie es rüberkam .. aber im Ausland ist das eben vielerorts nicht verboten mit Wirbeltiere lebend zu angeln 

und MIT deutschem Angelschein müsste man das ja eigendlich wissen!!

..das wollte ich damit sagen...


----------



## Backfire (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel:
> Gewässer mit zu großem Großhechtbestand, das sich wegen Kraut/Pflanzenbewuchs oder anderen  Umstände nicht vernünftig mit Kunstködern oder totem Köfi beangeln lässt.



ich hab zwar schon ob meiner "rüden" ausdrucksweise eine verpasst bekommen, möchte mich aber doch noch einmal "einschalten".
ein stillgewässer mit einem zu großen großhechtbestand (ab 5kg aufwärts) müsstest du mir in DE mal zeigen. da würde ich meinen urlaub verbringen.
sicherlich mag der fraß von raubfischen einen vereinssee beeinträchtigen (bei uns im kaff hat ein 2m wels ständig satzkarpfen und forellen inhaliert, aber an einem "natürlichen" gewässer" sollte sowas nicht vorkommen").
zudem sehe ich keinen sinn darin, bei kraut/pflanzenbewuchs von einem toten auf einen lebenden köfi zu wechseln.
der lebende schwimmt doch noch eher ins kraut?
oder mach ich da einen denkfehler?

mfg Backi


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich hab zwar schon ob meiner "rüden" ausdrucksweise eine verpasst bekommen, möchte mich aber doch noch einmal "einschalten".
> ein stillgewässer mit einem zu großen großhechtbestand (ab 5kg aufwärts) müsstest du mir in DE mal zeigen. da würde ich meinen urlaub verbringen.
> 
> zudem sehe ich keinen sinn darin, bei kraut/pflanzenbewuchs von einem toten auf einen lebenden köfi zu wechseln.
> ...


Seh ich genau so, ich kann auch bei den anderen Punkten aus dem Merkblatt zur Verwendung lebender Köfis keinen Vorteil finden.

Ausnahmen

Aus fachlicher Sicht erscheint beim Fang von Raubfischen einschließlich Aalen die Verwendung lebender
Köderfische unter Berücksichtigung der hegerischen Belange nur in folgenden Fällen vertretbar:
1. Extrem starker Pflanzenbewuchs
Andere Fangmethoden können nicht angewendet werden, wenn der befischbare Bereich auf
längere Zeit durch Unterwasserpflanzen oder erhebliches Planktonwachstum belastet ist, z. B.
in größeren Altarmen, in Ausbuchtungen oder Teilen von Seen.
2. Erheblich unterschiedliche Wassertiefen
Andere Fangmethoden können wegen unregelmäßiger Gewässersohle und erheblichen
Vertiefungen im fischbaren Bereich nicht an gewandt werden, z. B. in Baggerseen, Talsperren
oder in sonstigen Gewässern, die durch technische Maßnahmen stark verändert worden sind.
3. Starke Schlammablagerungen
Beim Fang mit der Grundangel in stark verschlammten Gewässern können oft keine toten
Köderfische, Fischfetzen und künstlichen Köder verwendet werden.
Bei der ausnahmsweisen Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen ist auf eine möglichst schonende
Köderung zu achten.
III. Verfahren
Der Fischereiausübende hat aufgrund der vorgenannten Kriterien (siehe Ziffer II) selbst zu beurteilen, ob
ein Ausnahmefall gegeben ist.
In Zweifelsfällen können, Anfragen über den Hegepflichtigen (in der Regel der Sportfischerverein) an das
örtlich zuständige Veterinäramt gerichtet werden. In grundsätzlichen Fragen beteiligen die Veterinärämter
den Fischereikundlichen Dienst des Landes Niedersachsen beim Niedersachsen beim
Niedersächsischen Landesamt für Wasserwirtschaft


----------



## Dart (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Backfire schrieb:


> zudem sehe ich keinen sinn darin, bei kraut/pflanzenbewuchs von einem toten auf einen lebenden köfi zu wechseln.
> der lebende schwimmt doch noch eher ins kraut?
> oder mach ich da einen denkfehler?


Danke, damit ist das Rätzel von Gunnars "umgefallenen Reissack" vermutlich gelöst....war doch kein Mysterium.:c
Da wurden kleine Amurkarpfen geschmuggelt, die fressen sich ihren Weg durchs Kraut.|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Carbshunter schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Sauerei wenn jemand diese Vorstellung ignoriert!!!



Mal was zum nachdenken für alle, die bei der Verwendung lebender Köfis " Tierquäler " rufen.

Erst mal ist es vollkommen ok, wenn jemand für sich auf lebende Köfis ( wo erlaubt ) verzichtet. 

Dann aber werden die Befürworter als Tierquäler bezeichnet ?
Nun, das es keinerlei gesicherten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse darüber gibt, ob ein Fisch Schmerz und Leid empfinden kann, kommt das einzig aus der eigenen Vorstellung, wie " grausam " es sein könnte/müsste. 

Daraus folgt, dass jeder der diese Einstellung/dieses Empfinden nicht teilt, ein roher Mensch ist, ein Tierquäler eben, den es zu verdammen gilt. 

Die Krux an der Geschichte ist, dass sehr viele Tierschützer das angeln an sich als Tierquälerei ansehen. Aus genau dem gleichen eigenen Empfinden heraus, wie der Angler der den Einsatz des lebenden Köfis ablehnt.

Den Tierschützer wünschen wir beim Thema angeln zum Teufel, da sind wir uns so ziemlich einig. Es hindert einige aber nicht daran aus genau den gleichen gefühlsorientierten Gründen jeden Angelkollegen ebenfalls als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen, weil er für den lebenden Köfi spricht oder ihn gar wo erlaubt einsetzt. Als Rechtfertigung wird dann auch noch das " nicht notwendig sein " angeführt, obwohl die ganze Angelei nicht notwendig ist. 

Warum ist es so verdammt schwer, hier nach eigenem Gewissen zu handeln und dieses Recht jedem anderen auch zuzugestehen ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@ Ralle: |good:|good:|good:


----------



## wilhelm (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal was zum nachdenken für alle, die bei der Verwendung lebender Köfis " Tierquäler " rufen.
> 
> Erst mal ist es vollkommen ok, wenn jemand für sich auf lebende Köfis ( wo erlaubt ) verzichtet.
> 
> ...


 
*Dem ist nichts Hinzu zufügen.#r|good:*


----------



## Scheibe (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hallo!
Es gibt wissenschaftliche Studien zum Thema "Schmerzempfinden von Fischen"!
Hier ist das Fazit:
"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Rose gelangt dabei zu dem Schluß, daß Fische zwar Reize aufnehmen, weiterleiten und verarbeiten, mit ererbten und erlernten Verhaltens- und Streßreaktionen darauf reagieren, aber mit ihren einfachen Hirnstrukturen keine Schmerzen, Leiden, Angst oder emotionalen Disstreß empfinden können."

Wer die ganze Sache nachlesen möcht hier:

http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11



[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## allrounder11 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Wenn man sich überlegt das beim Köfi so ein geschiss gemacht wird, und man einen Wurm aufziehen darf finde ich das lächerlich.Die deutsche Bürokratie war auch schon einmal besser.

Zu den Tierschützern , ich sag da ganz ehrlich meine Meinung die meisten haben was an der Waffel#6
Auf der einen Seite schützen sie den Kormoran auf der anderen Seite frisst dieser wiederrum den ganzen Fischbestand leer, damit gefährden sie eine andere Tierart.
Wo bleibt da die Logik;+


----------



## Tobi94 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Vllt sollte wirklich jeder selbst darüber entscheiden, ob er es anwendet oder nicht.
In Deutschland ist es verboten, also macht man es in D nicht....
Wo ist da das Problem?
Wenn jemand es im Ausland praktizieren möchte, und das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbart, soll er das doch machen.


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen
aber : wenn man es aus hegerischen Gründen erlaubt
( von mir aus mit schriftlicher Genehmigung)
bekomme ich da abgehärtete Köfis gestellt?
Warum dann nicht generell? Wo ist da der Unterschied?
Gruß A.


----------



## Backfire (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich überlegt das beim Köfi so ein geschiss gemacht wird, und man einen Wurm aufziehen darf finde ich das lächerlich.Die deutsche Bürokratie war auch schon einmal besser.
> 
> Zu den Tierschützern , ich sag da ganz ehrlich meine Meinung die meisten haben was an der Waffel#6
> Auf der einen Seite schützen sie den Kormoran auf der anderen Seite frisst dieser wiederrum den ganzen Fischbestand leer, damit gefährden sie eine andere Tierart.
> Wo bleibt da die Logik;+



jo, recht haste. (um mal dem chorus der hier mitlesenden treu zu bleiben).


----------



## gründler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Die Schützer fordern Hegeringe Jagdpächter schriftlich auf mehr Krähen und Elstern zu schießen,sie bedrohen die heimischen Singvögel erheblich im bestand.

Wer hat damals Elstern und Krähen unter Schutz gestellt häää wer wahr das wohl????

Ich bin dafür und fordere auch die Jagdkollegen auf keine oder wenig Elstern und Krähen intensiver zu bejagen,und nicht dem Wunsch der Schützer nach zu gehen,erst hat man uns mit Auflagen zu geballert und jetzt sollen wir die Lücke wieder schließen,ist nen Witz ist das.

Wer Geister rief muss sich auch drum kümmern,auch wenn es bald zu spät ist.

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal was zum nachdenken für alle, die bei der Verwendung lebender Köfis " Tierquäler " rufen.
> 
> Erst mal ist es vollkommen ok, wenn jemand für sich auf lebende Köfis ( wo erlaubt ) verzichtet.
> 
> ...


 
Tja Ralf  , da haste nun alles schön logisch u. sachlich zusammen gefast.Eigentlich sollte jeder normal denkender das gerafft haben ............. Aber was bringts ??? Bald taucht der nächste Tierqualplapperkopp auf und nervt........
_Wiederstand ist zwecklos _würden die Borg dazu sagen.....


----------



## Ollek (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

|kopfkrat|rolleyes Was ich mich bei der ganzen Sache schon lange frage (ohne über etwas zu urteilen) ist, es gibt viele Angler die den Fischen allgemein ein Schmerzempfinden abspechen und es auf reine Reflexe oder dergleichen herabstufen.

Ansich nicht schlimm da es Studien dazu gibt die das belegen sollen. (allerdings gibt es auch Gegenstudien dazu die genau das Gegenteil beweisen sollen, also dürfte der *endgültige* Beweis ausstehen)

Auf der anderen Seite sind es meist  Leute (oder eine bestimmte Anglerart) die dem Fisch dennoch hochsensible Wahrnehmungsfähigkeiten zuscheiben.

Da werden die leckersten Rezepturen und Farbnuancen für Köder (Boilies/Teige etc) zusammengemixt die nach Tuttifruti, Skopex, Banane ,Erdebere usw. schmecken und dann auch nur in einer bestimmten Situation und Farbe funktionieren sollen.

Montagen werden so ausgelegt und konstruiert das der Fisch nur noch den Köder mitbekommen soll und keinesfalls Kontakt mit der Montage allgemein haben darf da er sonnst "Misstrauisch" werden könnte und in dem Köder *eine* *Gefahr* sehen kann.

Wie gesagt und völlig Urteils und Missionierungsfrei, aber auf der einen Seite werden dem Fisch hochsensible Sinneswahrnehmung zugebilligt und auf der anderen Seite eines der wichtigsten Wahrnehmungen zum Überleben abgesprochen unabhängig ob man das so auf Menschen übertragen kann oder nicht.

|kopfkrat aber warum muss und sollte man das auch immer.

Naja wie dem auch sei

Gruss#h


----------



## atze83 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich kann Ralle24 nur bedingungslos zustimmen und werds in Zukunft so handhaben, wie ein normal denkender Mensch handeln würde...Petri Heil!


----------



## BAYRAY (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



atze83 schrieb:


> Ich kann Ralle24 nur bedingungslos zustimmen und werds in Zukunft so handhaben, wie ein normal denkender Mensch handeln würde...Petri Heil!


 Sehr ordentlich!!!!
mit dem Rauchen meine ich.
Gesunder Körper = gesunder Geist!
Wünsche dir viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## HEWAZA (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal was zum nachdenken für alle, die bei der Verwendung lebender Köfis " Tierquäler " rufen.
> 
> Erst mal ist es vollkommen ok, wenn jemand für sich auf lebende Köfis ( wo erlaubt ) verzichtet.
> 
> ...



Muss Ralle nochmal zitieren, damit es öfter gelesen und verstanden wird.|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bin ich auch dafür, Ralles Posting sollte man ruhig öfter mal wiederholen...
Sollte die Diskussion weitergehen, am besten dann auf jeder neuen Seite der Diskussion...


----------



## Ollek (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@ Ralle man sollte dennoch unterscheiden.

Da wo erlaubt sollte es eigentlich keine Diskussion geben, wer da andere verurteilt sollte sein eigenes Angeln hinterfragen.

Ein Problem sehe ich (so wie es auch in diesem Thread hervorgeht) *das viele es auch da anwenden wo er eben verboten ist.*
Und das ist in Deutschland nunmal mehrheitlich der Fall zumindest in den Verbänden und Vereinen.

Und ich meine das sich viele dann zurecht über Lebendköfi aufregen und evtl. nichtmal weil dort ein lebender Fisch an der Angel hängt, sondern weil durch ein paar Leute Futter für Schützer bereitgestellt wird die sich sicher auf sowas begierig stürzen und die Angelei weiter beschneiden (so sie denn könnten)

Ein andere Fall ist natürlich wenn sich Leute für Lebenköfi einsetzen da wo es verboten ist um diesen wieder erlaubt zu haben. Eine akzeptable Sache.

Aber in einem Land wie diesem wo Schützer nicht unerheblich wenig zu sagen haben wirft es ein schlechtes Licht wenn aktuell noch und verbotenerweise mit Lebendköfi geangelt wird. (ich denk aber mal das sollte auch klar sein)
Und als Ersatzargument kommt dann sehr oft "Tierquäler" oder das sowas "nicht nötig sei".

Ich kann zumindest nur für mich sprechen keine Schützer (die Militanten) oder dessen Fürsprecher bei Wahlen zu unterstützen.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Ein Problem sehe ich (so wie es auch in diesem Thread hervorgeht) das viele es auch da anwenden wo er eben verboten ist.


Sind schlicht zwei Paar Stiefel:
Wer etwas verbotenes macht, hat dafür die Konsequenzen zu tragen. 
Ob er bei Rot über den Fußgängerweg geht oder ob er da einen lebenden Köfi einsetzt, wo es verboten ist.

Das hat aber eben andererseits rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass die Verwendung eines lebenden Köfis (dort wo erlaubt) eben nicht schlicht als Tierquälerei oder die Verwender (dort wo erlaubt) als Tierquäler bezeichnet werden sollten.

Denn genau damit stellt man sich auf eine Stufe mit den undifferenzerten Äußerungen von Schützern und/oder Tierrechtlern und gibt letztlich auch dann deren (in meinen Augen falscher) Argumentationsweise recht, dass Angeln grundsätzlich verboten gehört.

Von daher:
Wo der lebende Köfi verboten ist, ist er verboten und man hat sich dran zu halten oder die Konsequenzen zu tragen.

Wo er nicht verboten ist, kann es jeder nach seinem eigenen Gutdünken handhaben, sollte sich aber die Scheinargumente der spendensammelnden Schützer/Rechtler nicht zu eigen machen.

Und nur zur Klarstellung:
Ich verwende keine lebenden, auch da wo es erlaubt ist nicht....


----------



## Ollek (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind schlicht zwei Paar Stiefel:
> Wer etwas verbotenes macht, hat dafür die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> Ob er bei Rot über den Fußgängerweg geht oder ob er da einen lebenden Köfi einsetzt, wo es verboten ist.



Das ist richtig, aber ich sehe dennoch einen kleinen Unterschied der bei Ralles Ausführung für mich nicht ganz ersichtlich war und der evtl auch wichtig sein könnte bei der Frage warum Angler plötzlich überreagieren  wenn einer (oder gar mehrere) mit Lebendköfi angeln dort wo es unter Umständen verboten ist.

Es macht einen Unterschied ob jemand bei Rot über die Ampel geht und sich und ggf. den noch unmittelbaren Verkehr gefährdet, im Gegenzug zu ganzen Anglervereinen die sich (ich betone) *scheinbar* über gängiges Lebendköfiverbot hinwegsetzten.

Im Strassenverkehr haben die unmittelbar beteiligten Parteinen die Konsequenzen zu tragen.

Bei ganzen Angelvereinen die sich scheinbar. über dieses Verbot hinwegsetzten oder tolerieren früher oder später die ganze Anglerschaft.
Da auch ich der Meinung bin man solle Schützertrolle nicht unötig Füttern.

Sich für Lebendköfi einsetzen und Zulassungen zu erwirken wo es verboten ist steht auf nen anderen Blatt.

Einizg das ist meine Überlegung bei der Sache. Ist aber nur meine Meinung und muss nicht geteilt werden.#6

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mich würde ja erstmal interessieren, wie sich diese Anschauungen und Meinungen unter den Anglern verteilen. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal eine Umfrage dazu erstellen....



Jo mach mal, würd mich auch Interessieren.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich in dem Zusammenhang auch interessieren, ob der Fisch sich Negativerlebnisse merkt. Der dicke Benson offenbar nicht. Und wenn man sich die C&R Philosophen generell anschaut, spricht auch nicht viel dafür. Denn dann würde an einem Gewässer, wo C&R betrieben wird, früher oder später kaum noch ein Fisch beißen (Wobei dies ja immer auf die Kochtoppangler geschoben wird |kopfkrat).



|supergri Theoriemodus an.

Der dicke Benson konnte quasi nicht anders. Ich vergleiche den mit nem Menschen der sich stets von Fast Food ernährt hat.
Irgendwann bestand Bensons "natürliche" Nahrung in unnatürlichen Boilies usw.

Warum noch "beschwerlich" rumgrasen (angenommen da wo noch nie ein Angler war) und natürliches Futter suchen wenn überall (und das kann man wirklich an vielen Gewässern so sagen) Runde komische aber Nahrhafte Kugeln liegen die einen zwar alle paar Wochen mal an Land ziehen aber sonst ganz gut schmecken. 

Ich meine Fast Food Junkies ist es meistens auch "Bewusst" das ihre Ernährung nicht so ganz "Gesund" ist unter bestimmten Umständen.

(siehe Film Supersize me)

Theoriemodus aus. :q

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Theoriemodus an.
> 
> Der dicke Benson...




Das würde aber voraussetzen das der Fisch erkennt was passiert wenn er das Zeug jetzt frisst . und das traue ich denen dann deutlich nicht zu, dann würde kein Fisch ein 2. mal beissen... :m


----------



## gründler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich habe mal ein Hecht von 60cm 4 mal an einem Angeltag gefangen,jetzt sagen einige das waren 4 verschiedene,Nein er hatte einen Flossenschaden der eindeutig zu erkennen wahr.
Hecht beißt abhaken wieder rein 10min später beißt er wieder und das ganze 4 mal.
Der wurde nicht mit Kugeln gefüttert oder anderwärtig gelockt,und stürtzte sich alle 4 mal voll auf 'n Köder,allein das past doch nicht wenn sich fische was merken könnten Schmerz .....

Wir Menschen nehmen uns einfach eine Aussage raus und verbreiten sie,ist so wie die ganzen Sekten die so ihre Glaubigen ködern,das ist so und fertig,ob es stimmt ist völlig egal der glaube daran das es so sein muss und kann versetzt bekanntlich Berge.

lg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man müßte quasi bei Mackes eine 1:10 Chance auf eine gepfefferte Backpfeife zuzüglich zum Burger haben.
> 
> (Wenn's kostenlos wär, würden wahrscheinlich trotzdem Leute Schlange stehen )



:vik::vik::vik:

Und dann wäre vermutlich in der Schlange jeder 10. Platz frei... |muahah:

Aber geile Idee, und schön veranschaulicht! Aber wie gesagt, diese Hirnleistung beim Fisch da eine Verbindung herzustellen - ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## angler1996 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

ich denke mal ja. Deshalb kann man ja den Karfpen auf Boilies dressieren, dass er die relativ ohne Gefahr zu wittern nimmt.
Ohne die Gewöhung an unbekannte Nahrung würde das ja nicht gehen.
Nur umgedreht kann man dem Hecht nicht abgewöhnen bei Hunger in den lebenden Fisch zu beißen.
Ins Blech o.ä. funktioniert das schon recht gut, da spielen natürlich Ort/ Zeit schon ne große Rolle.
Wir haben da so einen kleinen Vereinsteich mit einigen Zandern drinn. Nach der Schonzeit geht Kunstköder. Jetzt kannst du denen vor der Nase rumleiern was du willst,auf Gummi etc. null Chance. Die haben also ihre Klatsche bekommen. Nur mit bewußten Denken hat das nichts zu tun ( hab ich mal gelesen)
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Ralle man sollte dennoch unterscheiden.
> 
> Da wo erlaubt sollte es eigentlich keine Diskussion geben, wer da andere verurteilt sollte sein eigenes Angeln hinterfragen.
> 
> ...



Ollek, Deine Argumentation verstehe ich, kann sie aber nicht in allen Punkten teilen. Mit Rücksicht auf etwaige Angriffspunkte der Tierschützer zu agieren, bedeutet im Grunde mit dem Angeln aufzuhören. Der VdSF hat das in der Vergangenheit leider mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam versucht und macht das heute noch ( s. " Entnahmepflicht " ) ist damit aber vollkommen baden gegangen. Es hat grad mal zu einem hartnäckigen Gerücht gereicht, man müsse alle maßigen Fische entnehmen. Der Akzeptanz des Angelns in den Augen der Tierschützer hat es nullkommanix gebracht. Und viele der damaligen Verbote sind heute aufgeweicht oder wurden verworfen. Leider nicht alle.


----------



## Carbshunter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Solch drastische Vergleiche finde ich echt befremdlich.
> 
> Warum involviert Deine Vorstellung (als Angler wohlgemerkt) dann nicht auch folgende Situation:
> 
> ...




1.Ich fange nur Fische die essen kann únd da gehören Friedfische nur als Köder zum Angeln!! Ich hab schon 3 Jahre kein Friedfisch über 35cm gefangen.. liegt wahrscheinlich an Erfahrung und am Köder!! 

zudem..

2.Ich fange auch mit totem Köfi mehr als andere mit Ihrem lebenden Köder, weil ich mir eben um etwas anderes als tot oder lebendig einen Kopf mache! 

3.Ich töte auch keine unter oder übermassigen Fische weil es für das Gewässerökosystem richtig ist.. und ich es nicht wie das Kormorangehirn noch frei entscheiden kann was ich tue.. oder nicht|kopfkrat

4.Für jeden Pseudowissenschaftler der hier das schmerzempfinden der Fische anzweifelt.. 

auf ein "vielleicht" verlässt sich kein Wissenschaflter... und ich mich nicht...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Allerdings würde mich in dem Zusammenhang auch interessieren, ob der Fisch sich Negativerlebnisse merkt. Der dicke Benson offenbar nicht. Und wenn man sich die C&R Philosophen generell anschaut, spricht auch nicht viel dafür. Denn dann würde an einem Gewässer, wo C&R betrieben wird, früher oder später kaum noch ein Fisch beißen (Wobei dies ja immer auf die Kochtoppangler geschoben wird |kopfkrat).
> 
> Spätestens wenn die ganze Köderpalette mal durchgeangelt wurde und so ein Fisch schonmal auf Gummi, Wobbler und Filet reingefallen ist, sollte dieser doch die Gefahr wittern...


Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, man denke nur mal an die Schwarzbarsche, die im Rahmen diverser Turniere in den Staaten gefangen werden. Die werden an Haken aus dem Wasser gezogen, stundenlang gehältert oder mit einem Ring durch die Kiemen neben dem Boot hergezogen und nach dem Wiegen wieder freigelassen. Und prompt nach dem Freilassen von den Kids wieder gefangen. aber nicht nur Einzelfänge, die ziehen die Viecher dutzendweise wieder an Land. Hab ich selbstst erlebt...
Oder ich denke da an den Hecht, der mir dank eines fehlerhaften Wirbels abkam, vierzehn Tage später hab ich ihn wieder gefangen, da hing dem mein Spinner noch immer im Unterkiefer...
Und da erklär mir mal einer das Fische schmerzempfindlich seinen, ich weiß jedenfalls nicht, ob ich mit nem Haken im Kieferknochen Appetit auf feste Nahrung hätte...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da irrst Du Dich komplett. In enorm vielen wissenschaftlichen Bereichen ist eine exakte Beweisführung unmöglich. Ersatzweise gibt es für "gute" wissenschaftliche Arbeit und den darausfolgenden Erkenntnisgewinn das Kriterium der Falsifizierbarkeit. Mithin muß (methodisch) nachzuvollziehen sein, wie ein Forscher zu einer Erkenntnis gelangte, und diese hält exakt solange bis sie widerlegt wird. Gleichzeitig erlaubt die Erfüllung dieses Kriteriums zu hinterfragen, ob der Forscher wirklich das gemessen hat, was er zu messen intendierte. Insofern ist der Zweifel ein der Wissenschaft inne wohnendes Prinzip. Solange jedoch eine methodisch fundierte Erkenntnis nicht widerlegt, eingeschränkt oder weiterentwickelt wurde, verläßt sich der Wissenschaftler auf sie, wissend, dass es anders sein könnte.




Erkenntnistheorie des ersten Semesters.
Mit Verlaub, ich habe noch keinen Wissenschaftler getroffen, der seine Thesen nicht als Wahrheit, und zwar allgemeingültige Wahrheit, verkaufen wollte. 
Der Faktor Mensch ist gemeinhin nicht zu unterschätzen, mitsamt seinen Eitelkeiten und kleinen Peinlichkeiten. Das ist im Wissenschaftsbetrieb nicht anders als am Stammtisch.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und da ist der Stand:
> 1) Fische empfinden so etwas wie Schmerz gemäß der weit verbreiteten Definition der International Association for the Study of Pain nicht.
> 
> 2) Ohne Rückgriff auf diese oder ähnlich anspruchsvolle Definitionen, entfernt sich "Schmerz" aber sehr weit von dem, was Du implizit in Deinem Alltagsverständnis darunter verstehst und was Deine komischen Vorstellungen prägt.



Damit widersprichst du deinen oberen Ausführungen zur Falsifizierbarkeit selbst. Wenn ich dieses wissenschaftliche Kriterium anwende und auch ernst nehme, dann kann ich eben NICHT sagen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Genauso wenig kann ich abschließend postulieren, dass sie es eben DOCH tun. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mit bestimmten Methoden unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen bestimmte Ergebnisse erzielt wurden. 
Eine Generalisierung der Ergebnisse ist schwierig und wird, wie schon angesprochen, oftmals viel zu leichtfertig vorgenommen.

Was eben bleibt, sind intuitive menschliche Schlussfolgerungen. Und da ist ein "was wäre, wenn sie doch Schmerz empfinden" wesentlich gewichtiger und für unser ethisches Handeln bedeutsamer als ein "was wäre, wenn sie keinen Schmerz empfinden".


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Wenn ich dieses wissenschaftliche Kriterium anwende und auch ernst nehme, dann kann ich eben NICHT sagen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden


Hat er ja auch nicht so allgemein:



> 1) Fische empfinden so etwas wie Schmerz *gemäß der weit verbreiteten Definition der International Association for the Study of Pain nicht*.


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was eben bleibt, sind intuitive menschliche Schlussfolgerungen. Und da ist ein "was wäre, wenn sie doch Schmerz empfinden" wesentlich gewichtiger und für unser ethisches Handeln bedeutsamer als ein "was wäre, wenn sie keinen Schmerz empfinden".



Was wäre wohl wenn Maden "Schmerz" empfinden? Sie winden sich doch auch wenn man sie aufspießt. Oder Schlussfolgert evtl. jeder etwas anders daraus. Oder verdängt man es bei solchen Lebewesen? 

Bewiesen ist garnichts, wo es Verboten ist darf es nicht gemacht werden. Und wo es Erlaubt ist sollte es jeder selbst entscheiden (dürfen).

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl wenn Maden "Schmerz" empfinden? Sie winden sich doch auch wenn man sie aufspießt. Oder Schlussfolgert evtl. jeder etwas anders daraus. Oder verdängt man es bei solchen Lebewesen?




Richtig!
Ein Widerspruch, den ich nicht leugnen kann und will. 
Ich habe es schon mal irgendwo (wahrscheinlich C&R ) dargelegt: Ich "fühle" bei Maden und Würmern einfach anders.
Einige mögen nun sagen, das sei Doppelmoral. Was aber an eben diesen "Gefühlen" nichts ändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Bewiesen ist garnichts, wo es Verboten ist darf es nicht gemacht werden. Und wo es Erlaubt ist sollte es jeder selbst entscheiden (dürfen).


Kurz und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht...


----------



## Doc Plato (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl wenn Maden "Schmerz" empfinden? Sie winden sich doch auch wenn man sie aufspießt. Oder Schlussfolgert evtl. jeder etwas anders daraus. Oder verdängt man es bei solchen Lebewesen?
> 
> Bewiesen ist garnichts, wo es Verboten ist darf es nicht gemacht werden. Und wo es Erlaubt ist sollte es jeder selbst entscheiden (dürfen).
> 
> ...




Eins der besten, wenn nicht das beste Posting im ganzen Fred! #6#6#6


----------



## bigkmi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Die Diskussion läuft aber mMn in eine falsche Richtung. Nicht das Fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch ist gesetzlich verboten, sondern der Gesetzgeber setzt das Tieraschutzgesetz um. 
Verboten ist jedoch: §1 Tierschutzgesetz ohne einen vernünftigen Grund einem Wirbeltier Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.....

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß wo ist der vernünftige Grund? Nach meiner persönlichen Auffassung liegt dieser nicht darin, besser einen Raubfisch fangen zu können. In meiner Region haben mehrere Vereine ein Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch beantragt, weil hier der vernünftige Grund zieht, dass die Großhechte in Massen vorkommen und nicht mehr auf Kunstköder gehen. Eine Genehmigung durch die untere Fischereibehörde war unkritisch. 
Es spielt also hier die richtige Auslegung der Gesetze eine wichtige Rolle. Verbunden damit ist natürliche eine gewisse Aufsicht und Kontrolle der Fänge. Dies bringt viele Vorstände davon ab, einen solchen Antrag zu stellen, da man ja schon genug Arbeit hat.
Der Vergleich mit der sich windenden Made ist in sofern Quatsch da es sich nicht um ein Wirbeltier handelt. Ausserdem kann man in der rechtsprechung ein eigenes Fehlverhalten nicht mit dem vermeintlichen Fehlverhalten eines Anderen rechtfertigen. Man muss sich ja nur mal ansehen wie die Berufsfischerei (Meer) mit den Fischen umgeht. Hier ist ein vernünftiger Grund: Arbeitsplätze, Lebensunterhalt etc. 
Deshalb sollten Angler die gesetzlichen rahmenbedingungen prüfen und diese dann durch ihre Organe ausschöpfen. So ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Tl 
bigkmi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion läuft aber mMn in eine falsche Richtung. Nicht das Fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch ist gesetzlich verboten, sondern der Gesetzgeber setzt das Tieraschutzgesetz um.
> Verboten ist jedoch: §1 Tierschutzgesetz ohne einen vernünftigen Grund einem Wirbeltier Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.....
> 
> Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß wo ist der vernünftige Grund? Nach meiner persönlichen Auffassung liegt dieser nicht darin, besser einen Raubfisch fangen zu können. In meiner Region haben mehrere Vereine ein Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch beantragt, weil hier der vernünftige Grund zieht, dass die Großhechte in Massen vorkommen und nicht mehr auf Kunstköder gehen. Eine Genehmigung durch die untere Fischereibehörde war unkritisch.
> ...




#r
Klasse und sehr sachliches Posting!


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der sich windenden Made ist in sofern Quatsch da es sich nicht um ein Wirbeltier handelt.
> 
> Du hast mein Posting nicht verstanden, da gehts nicht um Wirbeltiere oder nicht sondern um die persönliche Wahrnehmung von Schmerz.
> 
> ...




siehe oben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> In meiner Region haben mehrere Vereine ein Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch beantragt, weil hier der vernünftige Grund zieht, dass die Großhechte in Massen vorkommen und nicht mehr auf Kunstköder gehen. Eine Genehmigung durch die untere Fischereibehörde war unkritisch.




Geile Sache, Großhecht-Plage!

Du bräuchtest nur das Gewässer hier veröffentlichen und Tageskarten ausgeben, dann hat sich das von ganz alleine erledigt... :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was eben bleibt, sind intuitive menschliche Schlussfolgerungen. Und da ist ein "was wäre, wenn sie doch Schmerz empfinden" wesentlich gewichtiger und für unser ethisches Handeln bedeutsamer als ein "was wäre, wenn sie keinen Schmerz empfinden".



Ich lege Widerspruch ein. Beide Annahmen haben das gleiche Gewicht. 
Würde ich mich persönlich zu der " im Zweifel für den Angeklagten " Theorie durchringen, so kann ich diese nicht bei der Verwendung des lebenden Köfis anwenden, beim Angeln selber aber ignorieren. 
Will heißen, gestehe ich dem Fisch ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden zu, so gilt das für *alle *Fische in jeder Situation.
Und da selbstgefangener Fisch eben keine Lebensnotwendigkeit ( eine Not wenden oder abwenden ) ist, sondern bestenfalls der *verzichtbare* Wunsch nach scheinbar wohlschmeckenderer/gesünderer Nahrung, müsste ich meinen moralischen  ( ethisch halte ich für nicht angemessen, wenn man über Tiere diskutiert ) Bedenken folgen und das Angeln komplett einstellen. 

Ich persönlich bin überzeugt, dass Fische keinen Schmerz und kein Leid im menschlichen Gefühlsbereich empfinden. Drum geh ich gerne angeln und drum würde ich auch den lebenden Köfi einsetzen, wenn es erlaubt wäre.


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Drum geh ich gerne angeln und drum würde ich auch den lebenden Köfi einsetzen, wenn es erlaubt wäre.



Es sei dir gegönnt#6 Gut das mal einer dazu steht.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

*36 Seiten und hier die erste gute Info* :q

Stefan war natürlich schneller #6

Zitat von *bigkmi* 

 
_In meiner Region haben mehrere Vereine ein Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch beantragt, weil hier der vernünftige Grund zieht, dass die *Großhechte in Massen vorkommen* und nicht mehr auf Kunstköder gehen. Eine Genehmigung durch die untere Fischereibehörde war unkritisch._

_*Bitte PN an mich.*_
_*Komme sofort !*_
_*...ich würde mir direkt, jetzt sofort Urlaub nehmen |supergri*_

_*Keine Frage, Ihr sollt mit Eurem Problem nicht alleine*_
_*gelassen werden.*_
_*Helfe gerne aus :q*_


_Sorry for off topic,_
_but I could'nt resist._


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> *36 Seiten und hier die erste gute Info* :q
> 
> Stefan war natürlich schneller #6
> 
> ...



Abstauber:q:q:m

Ich will auch eine PN!!!


----------



## gründler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

......


----------



## HEWAZA (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber da jeder anders empfindet,muss er auch selbst urteilen und entscheiden,nur dann sollten sie auch nie wieder Angeln gehen damit fische durch ihre Hände nicht unnötig im Drill und Angelverfahren leiden,den dann ist es Heuchelei und die Aussage ich spreche fischen Schmerz .....
> 
> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
> 
> ...



Gruß HEWAZA


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und da selbstgefangener Fisch eben keine Lebensnotwendigkeit ( eine Not wenden oder abwenden ) ist, sondern bestenfalls der *verzichtbare* Wunsch nach scheinbar wohlschmeckenderer/gesünderer Nahrung, müsste ich meinen moralischen  ( ethisch halte ich für nicht angemessen, wenn man über Tiere diskutiert ) Bedenken folgen und das Angeln komplett einstellen.
> 
> _Ich persönlich bin überzeugt, dass Fische keinen Schmerz und kein Leid im menschlichen Gefühlsbereich empfinden_. Drum geh ich gerne angeln und drum würde ich auch den lebenden Köfi einsetzen, wenn es erlaubt wäre.




Vielleicht nicht im menschlichen Gefühlsbereich, aber wer weiß denn schon, was in solch einem Fischschädel schon vor sich geht? 
Sieh dir mal einige Szenen aus dem Film "Mikrokosmos" an. Der Film als ganzes ist zwar recht langwierig, aber die Weinbergschnecken in Großaufnahme beim Liebesspiel :l, da fällt einem nur das Wort "Zärtlichkeit" ein und man fragt
sich schon, ob diese Zärtlichkeit sein muss, beim rein tierischen Akt der Fortpflanzung. 

Und selbst, wenn wir diese Kategorien wie Zärtlichkeit, Liebe oder eben auch Leidensfähigkeit den Tieren aus unserer menschlichen Sichtweise nur überstülpen. Seien wir doch froh, dazu überhaupt in der Lage zu sein. Immerhin handelt es sich auch bei einem Fisch um _Leben_, immerhin schlägt auch im Fisch ein Herz und immerhin überkommen den Fisch beizeiten Instinkte der Fortpflanzung, genau wie bei uns Menschen auch.

Punkt 1 deiner Argumentation über die Notwendigkeit oder Nichtnotwendigkeit der eigenhändigen Besorgung von Nahrungsmitteln in der modernen Welt wurde schon oft diskutiert. Ich lasse es daher mal, obwohl eine Erörterung dieser Frage entscheidend dafür ist, dass ich auch bei einer angenommenen Leidensfähigkeit des Fisches dennoch mit gutem Gewissen ans Wasser fahre. Aber ich denke, du kennst da meinen Standpunkt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> *36 Seiten und hier die erste gute Info* :q
> 
> Stefan war natürlich schneller #6
> 
> ...




Nicht das jemand das falsch versteht: Ich helfe hier auch gerne, egal ob per PN oder als Veröffentlichung im AB, wenn hier Hilfe gebraucht wir um der enormen Menge von Großhechten beizukommen die diese Gewässer verpesten und die so stark und schlau sind, das sie mit normalem Angelgerät kaum zu bezwingen sind - auch ich helfe gern!

Das spannende ist das ich noch nie ein Gewässer persönlich kennenlernen durfte das eine Hechtplage hat, bei Wallerplagen leider ähnlich - hier wurde Schonzeit/Schonmaß von einem Verein komplett ausgesetzt, bei einer Jahresfangmenge von 7 Fischen letztes Jahr - voll die Plage!


----------



## allrounder11 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nicht das jemand das falsch versteht: Ich helfe hier auch gerne, egal ob per PN oder als Veröffentlichung im AB, wenn hier Hilfe gebraucht wir um der enormen Menge von Großhechten beizukommen die diese Gewässer verpesten und die so stark und schlau sind, das sie mit normalem Angelgerät kaum zu bezwingen sind - auch ich helfe gern!
> 
> Das spannende ist das ich noch nie ein Gewässer persönlich kennenlernen durfte das eine Hechtplage hat, bei Wallerplagen leider ähnlich - hier wurde Schonzeit/Schonmaß von einem Verein komplett ausgesetzt, bei einer Jahresfangmenge von 7 Fischen letztes Jahr - voll die Plage!


 

Bei mir am gewässer wollen sie auch das wir die welse auf den "Acker" werfen . Die können mich mal kreuzweise:m

Also falls jemand eine Großhechtplage hat , kann sich gerne melden.#h


----------



## Dart (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das spannende ist das ich noch nie ein Gewässer persönlich kennenlernen durfte das eine Hechtplage hat, bei Wallerplagen leider ähnlich - hier wurde Schonzeit/Schonmaß von einem Verein komplett ausgesetzt, bei einer Jahresfangmenge von 7 Fischen letztes Jahr - voll die Plage!


Stefan du siehst das völlig falsch, es ist eindeutig das es Hecht und Wallerplagen bei uns gibt, sonst würde doch wohl kaum ein Hecht,-oder Wallerangler auf die Idee kommen, zur Entspannung, mal nach Holland, Schweden, Irland, Spanien, Frankreich oder Italien zu reisen. Das macht man doch nur wenn man sich mal erholen will, abseits aller Plagen, oder?;+
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Kohlmeise
genau darin besteht das Problem: Das wir ausgehend von unserem Verhalten und den dafür geprägten Begriffen, dies auf das Tier und die "liebestolle" Schnecke übertragen.
Habe mir vorhin nochmal eine Kommentar zu Rose zu Gemüte geführt. Letztlich läuft es doch darauf hinaus, das die für die Reflexion von Schmerz und Furcht im Gehirn notwendigen Teile des Gehirns beim Fisch  / Schnecke nicht vorhanden sind. Das heißt ja nicht das ein Fisch nicht mit einen Reflex auf Streß reagiert
Nur die Empfindung als Schmerz ist eine bewußte im Gehirn.
So habe ich es mir jedenfalls in meine vorhandenen Hirnteile gehämmert.

@ Dart : jaaaa , da kann man überall so schön Angeln , ohne diese lässtigen Fische am Haken
Schönen Abend 
Gruß A.


----------



## haizahn1 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Der Witz ist aber, das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi ist verboten, steht jedoch nicht unter Strafe.


----------



## Crotalus (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich lege Widerspruch ein. Beide Annahmen haben das gleiche Gewicht.
> Würde ich mich persönlich zu der " im Zweifel für den Angeklagten " Theorie durchringen, so kann ich diese nicht bei der Verwendung des lebenden Köfis anwenden, beim Angeln selber aber ignorieren.
> Will heißen, gestehe ich dem Fisch ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden zu, so gilt das für *alle *Fische in jeder Situation.
> Und da selbstgefangener Fisch eben keine Lebensnotwendigkeit ( eine Not wenden oder abwenden ) ist, sondern bestenfalls der *verzichtbare* Wunsch nach scheinbar wohlschmeckenderer/gesünderer Nahrung, müsste ich meinen moralischen  ( ethisch halte ich für nicht angemessen, wenn man über Tiere diskutiert ) Bedenken folgen und das Angeln komplett einstellen.
> ...




Das ist doch mal völlig daneben diskutiert. Natürlich ist es ethisch vertretbar Tiere zu töten, auch wenn sie Schmerzen empfinden. Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun. Würdest du auch einen lebendigen Hasen oder Maus an ein Hakensystem (durch den Rücken und die Nase) anködern um einen Bären zu fangen? Nach deiner Definition dürften wir also gar kein Fleisch mehr essen, da auch Säugetiere Schmerzen empfinden und wir sonst alle Heuchler wären? 
Ich finde genau das eine Heuchelei.


----------



## BigGamer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



haizahn1 schrieb:


> Der Witz ist aber, das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi ist verboten, steht jedoch nicht unter Strafe.


 
wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Gunnar. (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi Crotalus,

Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht mitbekommen worum es Ralf geht. Ich wage daher mal einen deutlichen Versuch.
Heuchelei ist dem Köderfisch Schmerz und Qual zugestehen und dem Zielfisch selbiges nicht. Wer also dem Nutzer des lebenden Köderfisches Qual vorwirft darf sich als Angler mal gepflegt an die eigne Nase fassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich will nur mal eben einen kleinen Nebenaspekt in die Diskussion werfen. Hier wird irgendwie die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass Fische nicht in der Lage sind psychische Reaktionen wahrzunehmen wie Schmerz und vor allem so etwas wie Qual. Das sehe ich ganz bestimmt genauso, allerdings wird hier gerne üersehen und das ist auch das Problem von wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen, dass dieses abhängig ist von Definitionen, die Angst oder Qual als neurologische Störungen betrachten. Davon ausgehend, dass das Gehirn eines Fisches eben nicht in der Lage ist solche Störungen wahrzunehmen, geschweige denn sie bewußt zu verarbeiten, so wird auch ein Fisch ganz erheblich physiologisch reagieren, nämlich mit körperlichem Streß. Die ganze Kette von Fluchtverhalten, beschleunigtem Herzschlag und erhöhter Bewegungsbereitschaft wird ausgelöst und führt letztlich dazu, das wir den Fisch so schön drillen können. das solcher Streß allein durch seine extremen körperlichen Reaktionen zum Tode führen kann und dieses unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen bei einigen Fischarten auch leicht tut, das wissen wir aus eigener Erfahrung.

Der Begriff "Qual" ist sicherlich anders besetzt und führt in einer solchen Diskussion eher zu mißlichen Interpretationsversuchen, als das er was nützt.

Lieber Ralf, deine Gegenüberstellung von Köfi und Zielfisch finde ich recht zynisch. Denn beim Zielfisch bemühe ich mich darum die Streßfaktoren so gering wie möglich zu halten. Zum einen weil mich mein reichlich abstrakter Glaube an sowas wie Waidgerechtigkeit dazu verleitet zum anderen weiß ich, dass die Fleischqualität unter zu langem Streß leidet. Ich versuche ja nun wirklich meinen Zielfisch so schonend zu behandeln wie es irgendwie möglich ist, aber unter der Vorrausetzung, das ich nun mal angeln gehe um Fische zu fangen ist eine Beeinträchtigung zwangsläufig, ansonsten stelle ich das Angeln als solches in Frage.
Bei dem Köfi sieht die Sache ja nun wieder ein wenig anders aus. Den hänge ich trotz guter Alternativen - ich spreche für mich - stundenlang ins Wasser und wenn er hin ist, dann wird er ausgetauscht. Ist er erst mal am Haken, dann ist er kaputt unabhängig davon, ob er nun was fängt oder nicht. Natürlich ist er die ganze Zeit dem körperlichen Streß ausgesetzt und den entsprechenden Folgen, ohne das es zwingend erforderlich wäre um angeln zu können.

Ich meine, dass man es durchaus vertreten kann weiterhin zu angeln, auch wenn man der Meinung ist, dass  der lebende Köfi ein Anachronismus ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal völlig daneben diskutiert. Natürlich ist es ethisch vertretbar Tiere zu töten, auch wenn sie Schmerzen empfinden. Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun. Würdest du auch einen lebendigen Hasen oder Maus an ein Hakensystem (durch den Rücken und die Nase) anködern um einen Bären zu fangen? Nach deiner Definition dürften wir also gar kein Fleisch mehr essen, da auch Säugetiere Schmerzen empfinden und wir sonst alle Heuchler wären?
> Ich finde genau das eine Heuchelei.




Du hast mich nicht verstanden.

Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Kohlmeises Bemerkung, dass die Annahme, Fische würden Schmerzen erleiden gewichtiger ist als die, das sie es nicht können. Und das er/man aus diesem Grunde auf den lebenden Köfi verzichten sollte.

Ich finde, es sind beides sehr gute Gründe die das Verhalten eines Anglers in die eine oder andere Richtung beeinflussen. Denn faktisch wissen tut es niemand. 
Und für mich steht bis zur eindeutig sicheren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis fest, dass sie es nicht können.
Wäre es anders, oder würde ein Schmerzempfinden eindeutig festgestellt, würde das in der Tat meine Einstellung zum angeln so verändern, dass ich es nicht mehr ausüben möchte.
Die Vorstellung, dass ein an der Angel um sein Leben kämpfender Fisch dabei tatsächlich menschenähnlichen Schmerz oder Panik erleben kann, wäre grauenhaft. 

Ich bin auf dem Land großgeworden. Mit eigener Schlachtung und habe selbst Schweine, Kaninchen, Hühner und sonstiges Getier ins Jenseits befördert und geschlachtet. 
Natürlich ist die Fleischqualität wesentlich besser als im Supermarkt. Dennoch würde ich ohne Not nie wieder ein Säugetier schlachten, weiß ich doch dass die wesentlich näher am menschlichen Empfinden liegen als Fische.
Und ja, heute bin ich diesbezüglich ein wenig heuchlerisch. Ich bin froh, das es Menschen gibt, die mir heute das schlachten abnehmen, dass ich mein Fleisch fertig portioniert beim Metzger kaufen kann. So wie Millionen anderer Menschen auch. Und die richtigen Heuchler sind die, die das abstreiten. 
Und so wäre es auch beim Fisch. Hätte der ein Empfinden wie Säugetiere, ich würde hundertmal lieber im Fischgeschäft qualitativ vielleicht etwas schlechteren Fisch kaufen, als selbst mein Gewissen mit dem töten eines empfindenden Wesens zu belasten. 

Ergo, wenn ein Köderfisch Schmerz und Leid empfinden kann, dann können es alle anderen Fische auch. Im Umkehrschluß, wenn Fische an der Angel keinen Schmerz oder Leid empfinden, dann tut es der Köfi auch nicht. 

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, jede Unterscheidung zwischen Köfi und großem Fisch  ist absolut inkonsequent und dient bestenfall einer etwas scheinheiligen Linderung eines unterschwellig schlechten Gewissens. Was im übrigen durchaus menschlich und absolut zu tolerieren ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lieber Ralf, deine Gegenüberstellung von Köfi und Zielfisch finde ich recht zynisch. Denn beim Zielfisch bemühe ich mich darum die Streßfaktoren so gering wie möglich zu halten. Zum einen weil mich mein reichlich abstrakter Glaube an sowas wie Waidgerechtigkeit dazu verleitet zum anderen weiß ich, dass die Fleischqualität unter zu langem Streß leidet.



Auch Du hast eine antwort verdient.

Es war in keinster Weise zynisch gemeint. Du kannst ein eventuell vorhandenes Leiden zwar so kurz und wenig intensiv wie möglich gestalten, aber eben nicht vermeiden. 
Und auch hier wieder. Du, Ich, niemand ist auf geangelten Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen. Da kann man noch so oft die bessere Qualität zitieren ( was im übrigen noch zu beweisen wäre ), Fische aus der Zucht sind als Nahrungsmittel ebenso geeignet wie das Schnitzel vom Metzger.


----------



## Jose (19. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

immer wieder überrascht uns 'die wissenschaft' mit neuesten wichtigen erkenntnissen über das 'intellektuelle' vermögen diverser tierarten.

reicht doch eigentlich als qualifizierung von 'wissenschaftlichen' aussagen, nämlich nach heutigem stand mehrheitlicher überzeugungen von MENSCHEN mit ' wissenschaftlicher' ausbildung.  (verstehen erstsemester evtl. noch nicht, wissenschaftskritik ff.)

ich 'heb das niveau' jetzt noch ein bisschen:
empfindet ein fisch schmerz, empfindet ihn der gefangene wie der köfi (einfache dialektik)
empfindet er keinen,empfindet.... (ebenfalls einfache dialektik)

nun sagt DAS GESETZ: nääh, geht nicht...
mag ich drüber sickig sein (für 'nicht rheinländische': verärgert) oder nicht. es wäre aber, nebenbei, das geringste gesetz, an dem ich so vehement wie hier reiben würde)

ist eben so. punkt.

gefragt nach persönlicher meinung, antworte ich: schmerz? möglich, sogar wahrscheinlich, ABER: ich will fisch, also nehme ich den (wahrscheinlichen) schmerz billigend in kauf, mea culpa, aber ich versuche den schmerz VERMEIDLICH zu minimieren. d.h. ich betäube bevor ich abschlage, ich hänge keine lebenden fische als köder aus.

diese pseudo-juristische-philosophische-fliegenbeinzählerei hier geht mir so was am A... vorbei, weil nicht praxisbezogen.
wer das fischen mit lebenden köfis will, der suche sich ein gewässer mit entsprechender ausnahmeregelung, ansonsten 'rübe ab', sprich fischereischein weg!

wer das fischen mit lebenden köfis verabscheut, der tue das und melde den, der das verbotenerweise tut

wer überhaupt meint, dass wir zu stark gegängelt werden, der überlege sich, ob wir nicht an anderer, wichtigerer stelle gegängelt werden und ob sich da 'reinzuhängen' nicht irgendwie wichtiger wäre...

ist mir eigentlich alles egal, eure facetten, aspekte, winkelzüge etc.

ich halte mich an vorgaben und
ich versuche vemeidbares zu vermeiden.
ob schmerz oder nicht.

der trööt ist doch schon lange durch, infos sind klar, und was willi wacker empört - wie betrifft mich das?

schmerz hin, schmerz her, ich bedenke beide nicht bewiesenen ansichten und tu, was ich immer versuche. unnötiges vermeiden.

nötig find ich aber jetzt den ratschlag: schont eure vorhaut


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Ich stelle den lebenden Köfi, mal dem stündlich gewechselten Doten gegenüber und komme so darauf,dass es sich zwischen den beiden Präsentationsmöglichkeiten für den Raubfisch,allenfalls um einen graduellen Unterschied in der Qual von einem oder auch einigen wenigen (2-3),gegenüber sehr vielen getöteten Köfis handelt.
Obs denen Tot besser gefällt,als 2-3 Fische,die letztendlich im besten Fall beim Haps des 
Räubers sterben,im schlechtesten nach einigen Hängern.
Um ein Beispiel zu nennen,an meinem Gewässer kann ich ein ganzes Wochenende mit 
zwei großen Rotaugen oder lieber noch mit Giebeln auf Waller(Pose) schleppen,welcher bekannterweise,auf Bewegungreize besonders gut reagiert und den ein nicht bewegter Fischnur selten zum Biss reizt.Natürlich könnte man ja auch tote Köfis schleppen,welche 
man schön im Stundenrythmus,natürlich waidgerecht abgemurkst, wechselt um wenigstens Geruchsintensiv zu fischen.
So komme ich an einem Wochenende höchstens auf besagte 2-3,gegen mindestens 30
die natürlich sterben müssen,um möglichs Gesetzeskonform zu fischen.
Für mich idiotisch,wenn eben nur 3 etwas läger ein Zangsschwimmen veranstallten müssen.
Und glaubt mir,ich hab es schon mehrmals geschafft,ein ganzes Wochenende mit einem schön vom Boot aus gesetzten(Wichtig nicht geworfen!),durchs Nasenloch mit Einzelhaken gepiercten,größeren Köfi gefischt.Tagsüber ruht der Eine dann aus,genau wie ich auch!

Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Jose schrieb:


> aber ich versuche den schmerz VERMEIDLICH zu minimieren. d.h. ich betäube bevor ich abschlage, ich hänge keine lebenden fische als köder aus.




Das ist ja genau der Punkt. 
Beim gefangenen (Ziel)fisch gehen uns die Worte "Verminderung des Leids, der Qual usw." recht flott von den Lippen, da brauche ich mir nur mal einschlägige Postings im Board durchlesen. Teilweise kann auch dies recht abstruse Züge annehmen, indem beispielsweise irgendwelche seltsamen Salben und andere Mittelchen auf den Markt gebracht wurden, die die Angler-Fisch-Beziehung in ein Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis pervertieren.

Nur, wenn wir es wirklich ernst meinen mit der Leidens- und Schmerzunfähigkeit des Fisches, warum dann so ein Aufstand wegen Waidgerechtigkeit, schnelle Versorgung usw.? Warum dann überhaupt sich die Mühe machen und den Fisch abschlagen bzw. abstechen? Man kann ihn doch viel einfacher am Ufer rumzappeln lassen, bis er verreckt. Er merkt doch eh nichts...
Genau hier kommen diese seltsamen menschlichen "Übertragungen" ins Spiel, die schon oft hier angesprochen wurden. Nur, frage ich mich, warum dies tastächlich nur dem Zielfisch gebührt, nicht aber dem Köderfisch.

Ich kenne tatsächlich jemanden, der seinem lebenden Köfi auch mal ganz gerne die Flossen abschneidet, da er der Meinung ist, dass er dann noch fängiger sei und wesentlich verlockendere Bewegungen mache. Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wem läuft es da nicht eiskalt den Rücken runter? Ich glaube sehr wohl, dass auch die Vetreter der "Kein-Leid"-Theorie hier an ihre Grenzen stoßen könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Ich kenne tatsächlich jemanden, der seinem lebenden Köfi auch mal ganz gerne die Flossen abschneidet, da er der Meinung ist, dass er dann noch fängiger sei und wesentlich verlockendere Bewegungen mache. Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wem läuft es da nicht eiskalt den Rücken runter? Ich glaube sehr wohl, dass auch die Vetreter der "Kein-Leid"-Theorie hier an ihre Grenzen stoßen könnten.


Nein, wieso?
Das eine ist, ob Fische Leid empfinden können (was sie im menschlichen Sinne nicht können, da sie sich selbst nicht bewusst sind). 

Das andere ist, ob wir Menschen ein solches Vorgehen als "leidvoll" für uns empfinden würden und dann das auf Fische übertragen (und/oder andere Tiere, außer natürlich Maden, Würmer etc.. ;-))) .

Dass man inidividuell - auch wenn man den Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden nicht zugesteht - trotzdem aus moralischen Gründen nicht mit lebenden Köfis fischt, ist eine ganz andere Sache und hat nichts mit dem Leid/Schmerzempfinden der Fische sondern mit der Empathie der Menschen zu tun..

Oder anders gesagt (wie auch schon mehrmals hier im Thread):
Würde ich Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugestehen, brauche ich nicht über den Köfi zu diskutieren, dann muss ich das Angeln komplett einstellen...

Siehe dazu auch Ralles Posting:


> Ergo, wenn ein Köderfisch Schmerz und Leid empfinden kann, dann können es alle anderen Fische auch. Im Umkehrschluß, wenn Fische an der Angel keinen Schmerz oder Leid empfinden, dann tut es der Köfi auch nicht.
> 
> Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, jede Unterscheidung zwischen Köfi und großem Fisch ist absolut inkonsequent und dient bestenfall einer etwas scheinheiligen Linderung eines unterschwellig schlechten Gewissens. Was im übrigen durchaus menschlich und absolut zu tolerieren ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich glaube sehr wohl, dass auch die Vetreter der "Kein-Leid"-Theorie hier an ihre Grenzen stoßen könnten.



Absolut. Einen lebenden Köfi zu verstümmeln geht auch mir zu weit. Nicht weil ich glaube, dass dann plötzlich ein Schmerzempfinden einsetzt, sondern weil *mir* dabei extrem unwohl wäre. Eine rein emotional gesteuerte Sache.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber eben auch meist mit fragwürdigeren Mitteln hochgezüchtet, gefangen und verarbeitet worden (siehe oben)...



Beim Fleisch wie beim Fisch, ja sogar beim Gemüse. Trotzdem halten die wenigsten, die es aus Zeit- und Platzgründen könnten, sich eigenes Schlachtvieh, sondern kaufen doch beim Metzger. 

Last not least bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ein Fisch aus Rhein, Elbe, Main oder sonstwo ( ausgenommen vielleicht der klare Bergbach/-see ) wirklich " gesünder " oder wohlschmeckender ist, als ein Fisch aus der örtlichen Zuchtanstalt. Man hört ja ab und an was von Belastungen munkeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Absolut. Einen lebenden Köfi zu verstümmeln geht auch mir zu weit. Nicht weil ich glaube, dass dann plötzlich ein Schmerzempfinden einsetzt, sondern weil *mir* dabei extrem unwohl wäre. Eine rein emotional gesteuerte Sache.




Meine Zustimmung! Ich habe schon mal irgendwo irgendwann  gesagt, dass ich den lebenden Köfi mit Lippenköderung theoretisch auch nutzen könnte. An der Lippe gefangen oder angeködert, das macht FÜR MICH wirklich keinen großen Unterschied außer dem, dass der Köfi eben stundenlang dümpelt.

Aber einen Haken durchs Fleisch jagen oder die Ködernadel unter der Haut des Köfi entlangziehen, das ist eben für mich der Punkt, dass ich mich emotional sehr unwohl fühle. 
Schmerzempfinden des Fisches hin oder her.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meine Zustimmung! Ich habe schon mal irgendwo irgendwann  gesagt, dass ich den lebenden Köfi mit Lippenköderung theoretisch auch nutzen könnte. An der Lippe gefangen oder angeködert, das macht FÜR MICH wirklich keinen großen Unterschied außer dem, dass der Köfi eben stundenlang dümpelt.
> 
> Aber einen Haken durchs Fleisch jagen oder die Ködernadel unter der Haut des Köfi entlangziehen, das ist eben für mich der Punkt, dass ich mich emotional sehr unwohl fühle.
> Schmerzempfinden des Fisches hin oder her.



Da sind wir doch bis auf Nuancen auf der gleichen Linie.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da sind wir doch bis auf Nuancen auf der gleichen Linie.




Bei gefühlten 180 Grad Celsius im Büro kann ich nicht mehr streiten..., ächzzz, was für eine Hitze....
|krank:|krank:|krank:


----------



## Tobi94 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meine Zustimmung! Ich habe schon mal irgendwo irgendwann  gesagt, dass ich den lebenden Köfi mit Lippenköderung theoretisch auch nutzen könnte. An der Lippe gefangen oder angeködert, das macht FÜR MICH wirklich keinen großen Unterschied außer dem, dass der Köfi eben stundenlang dümpelt.
> 
> Aber einen Haken durchs Fleisch jagen oder die Ködernadel unter der Haut des Köfi entlangziehen, das ist eben für mich der Punkt, dass ich mich emotional sehr unwohl fühle.
> Schmerzempfinden des Fisches hin oder her.


 
Stimme dem voll zu...
Es ist einfach eine Ethnische Sache im Kopf...
Mir geht es nicht nur um dem Schmerz, den der Fisch empfindet(wenn er es denn tut).
Fakt ist, so habe ich es im Lehrgang gelernt, dass der Fisch sowohl im Drill als auch als Köfi in einer Stresssituation ist. Das reicht für mich schon als Grund aus.


----------



## Tobi94 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber eben auch meist mit fragwürdigeren Mitteln hochgezüchtet, gefangen und verarbeitet worden (siehe oben)...


 
Ist der Lebendköfi nicht auch Fragwürdig?
Wenn die Meeresfische zu spät getötet sind...Warum zu spät? Angeblich spüren sie doch keinen Schmerz?!

Oder in Netzen mit Knoten sich die Haut aufreißen? Wenn sie keinen Schmerz spüren, warujm soll es dann Frgawürdig sein?

Ich finde BEIDE Methoden äußerst fragwürdig!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Meine Meinung dazu ist die, dass ich das angeln mit lebendigen Köfi niemals machen würde. Ich habe schon mit leudden gefischt, die haben mit lebenden gefischt und keinen Fisch gefangen. Ich habe mit toten jedoch nen schönen 70 Zander und nen Hecht gefangen. 

Ich würde es auch nicht gut finden, wenn man das angeln mit leb. wieder legalisieren würde.


----------



## Tobi94 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber wie stehts dann mit Dir, verzichtest auf jedweden Fisch, von dem Du nicht wissen kannst, ob er gemäß Deinen offenbar hohen Maßstäben an Waidgerechtigkeit gefangen und versorgt wurde? Sprich, gekauften Fisch?


Nein tu ich nicht. Ich kaufe mir wie (fast) jeder andere auch das Forellen- oder Rotbarschfilet.... Trotzdem finde ich die Fangmethoden fragwürdig.
Aber ich verzichte auf den Lebenden Köfi (wie du auch)


----------



## snorreausflake (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber einen Haken durchs Fleisch jagen oder die Ködernadel unter der Haut des Köfi entlangziehen, das ist eben für mich der Punkt, dass ich mich emotional sehr unwohl fühle.
> Schmerzempfinden des Fisches hin oder her.


Wie würden aber die meisten bei nem unabsichtlich "gerissen" Fisch handeln, der a)untermaßig ist oder b) nicht der Zielfisch ist? Richtig der würde wieder schön releast werden weil a) unermaßig oder b) kein verwendungszweck vorhanden ist. Aus rein emotionellen Gründen müßte man den Fisch aber abschlagen, weil er sehr starke "Qualen" durchgestanden hat, die wie ich behaupten würde, größer sind als bei nem Köfi der z.B. unter der Rückenflosse angeködert wurde.
Wäre es erlaubt würde ich mit lebendigem fischen,ich fisch ja auch mit lebendigen Würmern, die sich ganz schön heftig kringeln (eventl. Schmerzempfinden?) wenn man den Haken in sie sticht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich kenne tatsächlich jemanden, der seinem lebenden Köfi auch mal ganz gerne die Flossen abschneidet, da er der Meinung ist, dass er dann noch fängiger sei und wesentlich verlockendere Bewegungen mache.




Ja und? Das ist doch gängige Praxis. So habe ich das zumindest früher gelernt.


----------



## Jose (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja und? Das ist doch gängige Praxis. So habe ich das zumindest früher gelernt.



vielleicht solltest du dazulernen?


----------



## Crotalus (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Wie würden aber die meisten bei nem unabsichtlich "gerissen" Fisch handeln, der a)untermaßig ist oder b) nicht der Zielfisch ist? Richtig der würde wieder schön releast werden weil a) unermaßig oder b) kein verwendungszweck vorhanden ist. Aus rein emotionellen Gründen müßte man den Fisch aber abschlagen, weil er sehr starke "Qualen" durchgestanden hat, die wie ich behaupten würde, größer sind als bei nem Köfi der z.B. unter der Rückenflosse angeködert wurde.
> Wäre es erlaubt würde ich mit lebendigem fischen,ich fisch ja auch mit lebendigen Würmern, die sich ganz schön heftig kringeln (eventl. Schmerzempfinden?) wenn man den Haken in sie sticht.



Du willst jetzt doch nicht allen Ernstes ein Versehen mit einer bewussten Handlung vergleichen und damit dann eine Rechtfertigung für dein handeln davon ableiten!?
Bei der Argumentationsweise solltest du umgehend einen hohen Posten beim Militär bekommen. Am besten Pressesprecher^^


----------



## bigcalli (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...... sofort mit einem Bolzenschußgerät



Das heißt Bolzen*setz*gerät.|wavey:

nur so am Rande.....^^


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Jose schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du dazulernen?



Wie dazulernen? Es doch nun wirklich völlig wumpe, ob ich die Flossen nun abschneide oder nicht. So ein zitternder vibrierender Köfi erregt nun mal noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Die Begründung für den Lebendköfi ist eine höhere Effektivität beim fischen. Also wo ist dann das Problem? Sicherlich muß man für sowas etwas abgestumpft sein, aber wie wir in diesem Thread gelernt haben, ist es für den Fisch egal.

Wo setzt man denn eine sinnvolle Grenze, ab der der Umgang mit dem Köderfisch grausam oder vielleicht auch einfach nur geschmacklos wird? 

Ist schon logisch, wer gegen den Lebendköfi ist, dem muß Flossen abschneiden bizzar oder sogar pervers vorkommen, aber wer dafür ist, der sollte daran eigentlich keinen Anstoß nehmen.

Mir perönlich wäre das zu heftig, aber wie gesagt, es ist gängige Praxis.


----------



## Crotalus (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden.
> 
> Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Kohlmeises Bemerkung, dass die Annahme, Fische würden Schmerzen erleiden gewichtiger ist als die, das sie es nicht können. Und das er/man aus diesem Grunde auf den lebenden Köfi verzichten sollte.
> 
> ...



Ich muß zugeben, dass ich die Beiträge davor kaum verfolgt habe. Ich habe dich leider nicht mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrund zitiert.

Aber deine Aussage hier, Fische hätten kein Schmerzempfinden, kann ich getrost widersprechen. Fische besitzen ein ausgesprochen ausgeklügeltes Netz an Nervenzellen. Auch ein zentrales Nervensystem das die Reize an das Gehirn weiterleitet. Nur weil das Gehirn nicht dem menschlichen entspricht, bedeutet das keinesfalls das sie keine Schmerzen wahrnehmen können. Auch ein Fisch kann Schmerzen empfinden und nimmt sie einfach anders wahr wie wir. Ebenso werden bei Fischen Stresshormone ausgeschüttet.
Natürlich werden sie das anders erleben wie ein Mensch, dennoch werden sie von einer Anköderung nicht unbeinflußt bleiben. Und sich auch nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit "daran gewöhnen".


----------



## gründler (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

http://www.mdr.de/mdr1-radio-thueringen/4591966.html



Und ganz ausführlich hier:

http://www.agsb.net/Setzkescher ja oder nein.pdf


----------



## Jose (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie dazulernen?
> 
> 
> ... aber wie wir in diesem Thread gelernt haben, ist es für den Fisch egal.
> ...


also, dazulernen heißt ja einfach nur, althergebrachtes überdenken, sollte nun wirklich kein 'maßregelnder finger' sein. wir machen also friedlich weiter.

was der trööt bis jetzt gebracht hat ist eben nicht die gewissheit, dass fisch schmerz empfindet oder fisch kein schmerzempfinden hat. 
kannst du nachlesen.
bleiben also (auch wissenschaftler-) meinungen, der eine sagt so, der andere so, mit anderen worten, nix genaues weiß man nicht.

ich lass da jede mir entgegenstehende meinung zu, weil: ich kann es ja auch nicht 'beweisen'
ich denke aber, dass man in solch unklaren fällen mit der *option 'zweifel' *arbeiten sollte: sollte fisch schmerz empfinden, dann wäre das flossen abschneiden eine [hier würde zensiert werden!].
aber genug der ethik.

praktisch:
bis auf ausnahmeregelungen ist der lebende köfi verboten, da  erübrigen sich doch allgemeine diskussionen über den lekö

und falls der lekö doch 'gängige praxis' sein sollte, dann fehlen definitiv jede menge gnadenlose kontrolleure.

buhnen frei!


----------



## Sneep (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hallo,

schon erstaunlich was dieses Thema aus der fischereilichen Mottenkiste noch für Emotionen freilegt!


Fakt ist, dass die Verwendung eines lebenden Köderfisches in allen Bundesländern zu einem Konflikt mit dem Gesetz führt.


Entweder ist es im jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz verboten, oder es greift das *Bundes*tierschutzgesetz §1.

Dieser § besagt, dass niemand einem Wirbeltier *ohne vernünftigen Grund* Leiden und Qualen zufügen darf.

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass ich Wirbeltiere quälen darf, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. 

Damit ist es gerechtfertigt, dass auf einem Kutter 2000 Heringe an Deck ersticken. Es gibt einen Vernünftigen Grund dies zu tun in der Unmöglichkeit alle diese Fische einzeln mit Herzstich zu töten, auch dient dies der menschlichen Ernährung.


In Bundesländern mit einem Verbot in den Landesgesetzen ist eh alles klar. 

Wenn ich hier einen Stellfisch verwende, fische ich mit Mitteln, die mir nicht erlaubt sind. Das ist das gleiche wie das Fischen mit mehr als der erlaubten Rutenzahl, nämlich Fischwilderei. 


Hier kommt zusätzlich das Bundestierschutzgesetz in Betracht. Dieses gilt ja in ganz Deutschland.


Kommt es hier zu einer Anzeige, z.B. durch einen Passanten, der unser Treiben beobachtet hat, geht die Sache vor Gericht. 


Hier prüft der Richter 2 Punkte ab.

1.) wurden dem Wirbeltierfisch Leiden und Qualen (nicht Schmerzen) zugefügt?

2.) gab es einen vernünftigen Grund dem Tier diese Leiden zuzuführen?

Im Zeitalter des Kunstköders dürfte es jedoch sehr schwer werden hier einen vernünftigen Grund anzuführen.



Die Diskussion um ein Schmerzempfinden von Fischen in diesem Board ist müßig. 

Wichtig ist einzig und allein, wie der Richter das in dem speziellen Fall sieht.

Wer möchte kann es ja mal ausprobieren und das Ergebnis hier posten.



In NRW gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Antrag an die Fischereibehörde zu stellen. In gewissen Fällen wie dem dezimieren eines Hechtbestandes in einem verkrauteten Gewässer, kann dann der Stellfisch erlaubt werden.



Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dieses Thema war vor 20 Jahren schon ausdiskutiert. 

Der Stellfisch ist verboten, und jeder weiß es. 

Wer ihn trotzdem einsetzt, muss wissen was er tut und soll bitte dann auch später nicht rumheulen wenn die Sache ins Auge gegangen ist.



in diesem Sinne

sneeP


----------



## allrounder11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Also einem lebenden Fisch die Flossen abzuschneiden ist eine Sauerei.Genauso wie das sogenannte "Buckeln" .Wenn ich sehe das ein Angler den Köderfisch im Maul einhängt bin ich allerdings der letzte der gleich auf der nächsten Polizeistelle steht.
Was mich interessieren würde wie die Kritiker/Moralprediger(nicht böse gemeint) es handhaben mit einem aufgezogenen Wurm zu fischen .
Meiner Meinung nach ist das wesentlich schlimmer wie ein lebender Köderfisch.
Und das wirklich mal ausschließlich aus moralischer Sicht und nicht aus gesetzlicher denn die ist klar#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon erstaunlich was dieses Thema aus der fischereilichen Mottenkiste noch für Emotionen freilegt!
> 
> ...



Denkt einfach mal drüber nach, was man alles mit genau der gleichen Begründung, die zum Verbot des lebenden Köfis führte, noch alles verbieten kann. Und zwar ohne dass es ein stichhaltiges Gegenargument gäbe.

Ist es denn ein vernünftiger Grund, einen kleinen Fisch zu töten um mit sehr fraglichen Erfolgsaussichten einen größeren zu fangen ? Der vernünftige Grund besteht doch nur, wenn mit dem toten Köfi tatsächlich auch ein größerer Fisch gefangen wird. Und wenn der dann, sofern maßig, auch einer Verwertung zugeführt wird. Und wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt, was passiert dann mit dem toten Köfi ? 

Man kann doch grundsätzlich mit Fug und Recht davon ausgehen, dass das zurücksetzen eines maßigen Raubfisches, der auf toten Köfi gefangen wurde, genauso gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, wie die Verwendung eines lebenden Köfis. 

Will sagen ein Verbot zieht auf Dauer immer das nächste nach sich. Insbesondere wenn sich die Argumentationskette 1 zu 1 umlegen lässt.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Danke Ralf - Fischwilderei ist das Angeln mit einem lebenden Köfi übrigens wirklich nicht - außer wenn der Angler nicht die entsprechenden Papiere beim Angeln vorweisen kann - aber mit dem Köfi hat das nix zu tun!

Der Köfi interessiert NUR im Hinblick auf das Tierschutzgesetz und die jeweilige Landesfischereiordnung (NRW: § 7 II) - und selbst da wird eine (zumindest strafrechtliche) Verurteilung bei guter Verteidigung ziemlich schwer, weil die Herren Wissenschaftler recht unterschiedliche Ansichten zur Leidensfähigkeit der Fische haben und man streng genommen bei "im Zweifel FÜR den Angeklagten" rauskommen sollte!...welche Sanktion ein Verstoß gegen § 7 Landesfischereiordnung NRW zur Folge haben kann, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel - evtl. Scheinentzug durch Fischereibehörde und ein OWI-Verfahren, aber KEIN Strafverfahren - das gäbe es vermutlich nur nach dem Tierschutzgesetz als Nebenstrafrecht!

Vielleicht sollten wir alle einfach mehr angeln, als uns hier über kleinkarierte (und oft unnötige!) Verbote zu streiten!

Im Grunde finden die Gegner der Angelei hier durch unsere Diskussionen untereinander nur die Argumente, auf die diese verkifften Hippie Tierrechtler von selbst garnicht kommen würden, weil sie auf der freien Waldorffschule nur gelernt haben, ihren Namen zu tanzen - und sonst nix!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, zur sprachlichen Verwendung des Begriffes:
> 
> 
> Bolzensetzgerät = 16700 Treffer
> ...


 
...der gute alte Zollstock heißt strenggenommen auch Gliedermaßstab - das sagt nur keiner!

;O)

E.


----------



## antonio (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, zur sprachlichen Verwendung des Begriffes:
> 
> 
> Bolzensetzgerät = 16700 Treffer
> ...



und es heißt offiziell auch nicht schraubenzieher sondern schraubendreher und nicht gaspedal sondern fahrfußhebel.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Es könnte genauso gut eine kleine Minderheit sein, die dies Gesetz ablehnt. Aber weil mich dies sowie die Motivation auch interessiert, denke ich ich über eine Umfrage nach.


Da gehöre ich auch dazu (zur "Minderheit", die das Gesetz ablehnt). Auch wenn ich selber nie mit dem lebenden fischen würde.

Aus (angel)politischen Gründen bin ich trotzdem dagegen..

Motiv:
Wehret den Anfängen (ok., eh zu spät)...

Gerade seit es die Grünen geschafft haben, den Tierschutz in Verfassungsrang zu heben, werden wir es da immer schwerer haben.

Und da muss man als Angler in meinen Augen "Farbe bekennen"...

Was auch bedeutet, dass man Tierschutz zwar moralisch/ethisch vertreten kann, Gesetze aber auch einer wissenschaftlich sicheren Grundlage bedürfen, was beim Leidempfinden der Fische klar nicht der Fall ist.

Und bevor mir irgendwelche Grüne, Schützer oder Rechtler das Angeln ganz verbieten (was bei der Diskussion ja leicht passeiren könnte, wenn man die Meinung vertritt, Fische wären leidensfähig, denn da ist der "Sprung" vom leidenden Köfi zum leidenden geangelten Fisch seeeeehr klein...), werde ich da immer dagegen kämpfen, wie gegen weitere sinnfreie Restriktionen (Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher etc.) durch Gesetzgeber oder Gewässerbewirtschafter auch..


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Kaulbarschspezi,Die Idee einer Umfrage hier im Board,zu dem Thema wäre Interessant 
um mal die Mehrheitsverhältnisse abzuklären.

Jedenfalls sind diese,in meinem Verein (ca.160 Mitglieder),ganz klar zu 90% für den lebenden Köfi.Diese Angemethode wird auch in der Praxis eifrig angewand und dies natürlich auch mit stillschweigendem Einverständnis unserer Gewässerwarte!
Da es sich um ein Pachtgewässer handelt,ist auch mit Kontrollen durch Staatliche Aufseher nicht unbedingt zu rechnen,obwohl diese natürlich jederzeit möglich wären.
Dieses Gestez zwingt meiner Ansicht nach,eine Mehrheit dazu,sich dem Diktat einer Minderheit zu unterwerfen! Wobei diese,doch immer die Möglichkeit haben,auf die
Methode zu verzichten und niemals irgend jemand dazu gezwungen wurde, mit lebenden 
Köfis zu fischen.
Einer der Gründe warum ich Mitglied in diesem Verein bin,ist das man dort relative Freiheiten geniest,wie auch z.B. Nachtangeln kein Problem ist,sowie der Setzkescher
ebenso (Stillgewässer) Usus ist.
Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen,dass die jenigen Weichgespülten,welche,ein Problem
damit haben die armen Fische zu verletzen,doch den Angelsport ganz aufgeben sollten!

Taxidermist


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

... abschließend möchte ich noch sagen, dass diejenigen die fische wie gegenstände behandeln das angeln bitte ebenfalls sein lassen sollen.

die mitte machts wie so häufig 

grüße, david


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> die mitte machts wie so häufig




Ein wahrhaft weiser Satz!
#6


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

@Lieber daci7,da du dich offensichtlich von meinem letzten Satz angesprochen fühlst,kann ich dir nur versichern,dass ich Fische keinesfalls als Gegenstände behandle.
Im Gegenteil,bedingt durch die Verwendung lebender Köfis,auch ganz praktisch dafür sorge,nicht unbedingt haufenweise Fische töten zu müssen,um unbedingt Gesetzeskonform zu bleiben.Siehe dazu Post Nr. 546 in diesem Thread!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen,dass die jenigen Weichgespülten,welche,ein Problem
> damit haben die armen Fische zu verletzen,doch den Angelsport ganz aufgeben sollten!


|good: Den sollte man mal überall drüber nageln, ob KöFi, C&R usw.

Wer Fische nicht schädigen mag, kann auch nicht auf sie mit spitzen Haken angeln! :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Was bin ich froh, das ich in einem Bundesland lebe in den nicht alles überreguliert ist und ich grundsätzlich mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf. Mache ich sowieso nicht, weil mir das ganze rumgetüddel mit vorher stippen gehen viel zu nervig ist und man in den allermeisten Fällen mit Kunstköder oder totem Fisch genauso erfolgreich ist und in diesen Fällen ist es auch nicht notwendig irgendetwas zu konstruieren, damit man eine Rechtfertigung hat. Manchmal wird in solchen Diskussionen leicht vergessen, das man nicht angeln muß, sondern das man angeln darf. Wenn ich mörderischen Hunger auf Fisch habe und leider mit Blinker, Gufi & Co Schneider bleibe, dann muß ich kein lebendes Rotauge anködern, sondern kann auch einfach zum nächsten Fischgeschäft fahren.

http://www.asv-sassenburg.de/download/merkblatt.pdf

http://www.fsv-wissingen.de/tl_files/gewaesser/Gewaesserordnung8.pdf


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Lieber daci7,da du dich offensichtlich von meinem letzten Satz angesprochen fühlst,kann ich dir nur versichern,dass ich Fische keinesfalls als Gegenstände behandle.
> Im Gegenteil,bedingt durch die Verwendung lebender Köfis,auch ganz praktisch dafür sorge,nicht unbedingt haufenweise Fische töten zu müssen,um unbedingt Gesetzeskonform zu bleiben.Siehe dazu Post Nr. 546 in diesem Thread!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
sorry, ich wollt dich nicht angreifen! und auch nichts unterstellen  hat nur so gepasst ...

und du hast auch recht damit wenn du sagst das man als angler nunmal naturnutzer ist und der fisch in diesem fall ein nutztier. damit muss sich jeder angler abfinden, ansonsten soll er lieber stricken oä. 

wollte damit nur sagen das beide extreme für mich nicht richtig sind. man kann nicht angeln und gleichzeitig dem fisch keinerlei stress bereiten. der fisch ist nunmal nicht die heilige kuh des anglers.
und man sollte meiner meinung nach ganausowenig die fische allein auf ihr gewicht, länge oder stückzahl reduzieren. 
die verwendung des lebendköfi kann man in verschiedenen situationen bestimmt rechtfertigen genauso wie man die argumente der gegenseite akzeptieren sollte. 

und das gesetze nicht immer auf wissenschaftlichen fakten beruhen ist klar.

ich habe persönlich nichts dagegen, wenn jmd den lebendköfi vernünftig einsetzt, allerdings muss ich schon mit den augen rollen, wenn ich so manche lebendköfi montagen sehe 
wenn dem fisch die flossen abgeschnitten werden, wenn der köfi an den seiten angeritzt wird usw.
auf die spitze getrieben haben es die beiden herren auf diesem video zb.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyt4D3CY2GI
man beachte die feinfühligkeit mit der die rochen aufgefädelt werden... 

grüße, david


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Dieser Thread regt mich langsam auf. Das sind doch lauter weit hergeholte Argumentationen.


wenn schon lebend Köfi, dann aber nicht so doll...
wer den lebend Köfi ablehnt, der stellt das Angeln selbst in Frage....
Wer einen lebendigen Köderfisch verwendet, der schont die anderen, denn die muß er nicht töten...
Mal ehrlich, dass ist doch alles an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Es geht üerhaupt nicht darum das Angeln einzuschränken. Der Gesetzgeber hat bezüglich des Umgangs mit Wirbeltieren eine klare Grenze gezogen und da gehören Fische nun mal dazu. Leider hat er dabei keine besonderen Aufweichungen zugelassen, nur damit einige völlig uneingeschränkt weiterhin ihrem Hobby nachgehen können, der Lustfischerei. 

Das mag vom Gesetzgeber reichlich rücksichtslos sein, dass er den Wert des freizeitlichen Lustgewinns des Sportfischers unter dem Wohlergehen von Wirbeltieren eingeordnet hat, aber so richtig schlimm ist das nicht und kein Mensch stellt das Angeln an sich in Frage.


----------



## snorreausflake (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt doch nicht allen Ernstes ein Versehen mit einer bewussten Handlung vergleichen und damit dann eine Rechtfertigung für dein handeln davon ableiten!?
> Bei der Argumentationsweise solltest du umgehend einen hohen Posten beim Militär bekommen. Am besten Pressesprecher^^


Wer weiß vielleicht werd ich das ja
Aufjedenfall solltes du nochmal mein Post durchlesen, dann weißt du vielleicht auf was ich rauswill#6 
Achso und ne Rechtfertigung für mein Handeln muß ich gar nicht ableiten da ich nicht mit lebendigem fische#d
Steht aber auch im Post bzw. steht da das ich mit lebendigem fischen würde wenn es erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...auf die spitze getrieben haben es die beiden herren auf diesem video zb.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyt4D3CY2GI
> man beachte die feinfühligkeit mit der die rochen aufgefädelt werden...
> 
> grüße, david



Ja, die Typen sind schon schmerzfrei.
Aber bei Urlauben im Ausland ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, egal ob in Frankreich, Italien, Kroatien oder China, das man mit Tieren generell weniger zimperlich umgeht, als das in Deutschland üblich ist.
Daran gemessen haben wir Deutsche schon auch einen an der Mütze und sind das andere Extrem zum Chinesen, der nen Hund bei lebendigem Leib abflämmt.|kopfkrat


----------



## borland (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal in China, dass Du so allwissend urteilst|kopfkrat




ich hab das mal im fernsehen gesehen, da hing ein hund mit den hinterläufen aufgehangen an einem seil und diesem wurde die haare abgeflämmt. ob der hund noch lebte, weiß ich nicht.



gruß

b.


----------



## The_Pitbull (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Hi ich hab mal gesehen wie sie Welpen lebendig den Bauch Aufgeschlitzt haben.Soll dadurch das Fleisch Zarter werden.Aber wo mir richtig schlecht wurde war als man Nerzen lebendig das Fell Abgezogen hat.Als sie dan Aufgestapellt wurden haben sie dich noch mit den Augen Angezwinkert.Hab meiner Freundin auch Verboten das Anzuschauen.Ich würde den Leuten gerne mal die Arme Brechen und sie dan in ein Dunkles Loch mit ein Sack Flöhe stecken.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieser Thread regt mich langsam auf. Das sind doch lauter weit hergeholte Argumentationen.
> 
> wenn schon lebend Köfi, dann aber nicht so doll...
> Genau. Lippenköderung ist für mich ok, Flossen abschneiden nicht. Für *mich*.
> ...



Vor 30 Jahren hätte man sich auch nicht träumen lassen, dass der Setzkescher ( temporär ) verboten würde. Oder das Wettfischen, oder das Nachtangeln in bestimmten BL. Eine Diskussion, ob gefangene Fische zurückgesetz werden dürfen, wäre dazumal auch nur milde belächelt worden. 
Ein Schelm wer denkt, wir hätten das Ende der Verbotsfahnenstange erreicht.


----------



## allrounder11 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren hätte man sich auch nicht träumen lassen, dass der Setzkescher ( temporär ) verboten würde. Oder das Wettfischen, oder das Nachtangeln in bestimmten BL. Eine Diskussion, ob gefangene Fische zurückgesetz werden dürfen, wäre dazumal auch nur milde belächelt worden.
> Ein Schelm wer denkt, wir hätten das Ende der Verbotsfahnenstange erreicht.


 

Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Sneep (22. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Denkt einfach mal drüber nach, was man alles mit genau der gleichen Begründung, die zum Verbot des lebenden Köfis führte, noch alles verbieten kann. Und zwar ohne dass es ein stichhaltiges Gegenargument gäbe.
> 
> Ist es denn ein vernünftiger Grund, einen kleinen Fisch zu töten um mit sehr fraglichen Erfolgsaussichten einen größeren zu fangen ? Der vernünftige Grund besteht doch nur, wenn mit dem toten Köfi tatsächlich auch ein größerer Fisch gefangen wird. Und wenn der dann, sofern maßig, auch einer Verwertung zugeführt wird. Und wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt, was passiert dann mit dem toten Köfi ?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ich versuche in meinem Beitrag die rechtlichen Hintergründe darzustellen, weil ich nicht den Eindruck gewonnen habe, dass diese allen Teilnehmern an der Diskussion geläufig sind.

Es geht nicht darum, was der einzelne ethisch für sich vertreten kann. 

Das ist, als ob ich von der Polizei innerorts mit 90 km/h geblitzt werde und dem Polizisten erkläre, ich persönlich finde auch 90 km/h als angemessen. 

Es ist auch egal, ob alle anderen noch schneller gefahren sind.

Ich kann ja eine eigene Meinung zu bestimmten Verordnungen und Gesetzen haben. 

Trotzdem bin ich verpflichtet die bestehenden Regelungen zu beachten. 

mfg

sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche in meinem Beitrag die rechtlichen Hintergründe darzustellen, weil ich nicht den Eindruck gewonnen habe, dass diese allen Teilnehmern an der Diskussion geläufig sind.
> 
> ...



Ja nun, wo in meinen Beiträgen hast Du einen Aufruf zum fischen mit lebenden Köfi´s entnommen, oder dass ich diesen verbotswidrig einsetze ? 

Die von Dir genannten rechtlichen Hintergründe bezügl. der Folgen bei einer Anzeige ( so jemand verbotwidrig mit lebendem Köfi fischt ) sind in den geschilderten Verfahrensweisen und den als faktisch vorausgesetzen Folgen
schlichtweg falsch bzw. Kristallkugelleserei. 
Definitiv ist lediglich ( und das ist ja schon schlimm genug ) ein ordnungswidriger  Verstoß gegen das Fischereirecht. 
Alles andere ist sehr fraglich und hängt, wie Ernie es ganz richtig schrieb, im Einzelfall vom Richter und der Verteidigung ab. Eine Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei kann, muß aber nicht sein. 

*Dennoch sollte man sich an bestehende Gesetze halten und das Risiko einer Anzeige meiden.*

Das schließt aber nicht die Diskussion über dieses Verbot aus, insbesondere hinsichtlich zukünftiger möglicher Folgen für das Angeln insgesamt, die man aus der zum Verbot führenden Argumentationskette mit Leichtigkeit ableiten kann/könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Bisher lief die Diskussion ja in eingiermaßen vernünftigen Bahnen, mal sehen ob das weiterhin ohne Verwarnungen geht...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher lief die Diskussion ja in eingiermaßen vernünftigen Bahnen, mal sehen ob das weiterhin ohne Verwarnungen geht...



Hi,
ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt über die "neue" Diskussionskultur am AB!#6
Vor 2 Jahren noch wäre so ein Thread keine 5 Seiten alt  und LeköfiAngler noch mit den gröbsten Schimpfwörtern tituliert worden.
Respekt!
Das Thema ist zwar ziemlich ausgearbeitet, doch auch ein guter Anlaß über sein Hobby nachzudenken, was man da eigentlich tut.
Ich z.B tue mich immer noch schwer damit, mich als Fischfreund zu sehen. Ich meine, ich mag Fische, besonders Barsche und Zander und ich freue mich immer wenn ich welche sehe, aber bin ich ihr Freund?
Ich stelle ihnen nach, denke mir ständig neue Taktiken aus um sie zu erwischen, trainiere mein Fähigkeiten als Fischunter, informiere mich über neue Tricks. Tun Freunde so was?
Nach meiner sonstigen Auffassung eher nicht.
Trotzdem gehe ich gerne ans Wasser um zu fischen.
Habe ich dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber den Fischen ?
Ehrlich gesagt, Anfangs ab und zu schon mal. 
Trotzdem zog es mich immer wieder ans Wasser. Die Faszination eines Drills war stärker als gelegentlich aufkeimende Bedenken. 
Dann habe ich mir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht. Bin ich ein Sadist, einer der Spaß daran hat, wenn er andere Lebewesen leiden läßt?
Dann ging mir auf, daß es mir nicht darum ging Fische zu quälen, sondern ich den Aspekt, daß die Fische mein Vergnügen sicherlich nicht so lustig finden wie ich eher verdrängte. Das Quälen wird also nicht als Ziel sondern als negativer Nebeneffekt in Kauf genommen. Das klingt erst einmal auch nicht besonders sympathisch, aber es klingt wenigstens nicht eindeutig nach Sadist. Aufatmen.
Ich erkläre mir meine Leidenschaft für das fischen so, daß das irgendwie mit der menschlichen Natur zu tun haben muß. Es ist ein rudimentärer Jagdtrieb, der mich ans Wasser treibt und Freude verspüren läßt, wenn ich erfolgreich jage. Kein Wunder das ich mich freue wenn ein Fisch an der Angel zappelt, denn über Jahrtausende bedeutete eine erfolgreiche Jagd das Überleben gesichert zu haben. Mit Sadismus hat das nichts zu tun. Ich bin beruhigt.
Ich brauche mich auch nicht dafür zu schämen, daß ich evolutionstechnisch anscheinend noch irgendwo in der Steinzeit unterwegs bin. Unter dem bisschen Zivilsation und Kultur, was wir uns angeeignet haben schlummert eben immer noch das Raubtier Mensch. Und ehrlich gesagt, bin ich glücklich darüber, daß ich noch nicht völlig zivilisationsverkrüppelt bin. Das mag für jemanden, der aus einem anderen Land stammt, wo es den Leuten nicht so gut geht bestimmt befremdlich klingen. Wenn ich in einer Thailändischen Provinz geboren wäre, würde ich ein Bankkonto und Supermärkte bestimmt mit anderen Augen sehen.
Der beispielhafte Thailänder fischt, weil er es muß, ich tue es, weil es in mir drinsteckt.

Zum Thema: Einen lebenden Köfi z.B. sehe ich als legitime Jagdmethode an. Ich bräuchte mir normalerweise keine Gedanken darüber machen, weil ich im Elsaß fische und dort lebende Köfis erlaubt und üblich sind. Früher habe ich auch mit Köfi geangelt. Erst gestippt und dann auf einen gemütlichen Ansitz mit allem Drum und Dran gefreut. Heute ist mir das zu langweilig, wie ich die letzten beiden Wochenenden festgestellt habe, als ich doch mal wieder Ansitz geangelt habe. Nach dem stippen rumsitzen und auf einen Biß warten finde ich heute langweilig. Heutzutage bin ich zu 95% mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Ich finde es  viel authentischer, wenn ich gebückt mit kleinem Besteck am Ufer entlang schleiche und einen Fisch durch meine Köderführung zum Anbiß verleite. Über einen Biß an der Spinrute freue ich mich noch viel mehr als mit einem Köfi. Außerdem wage ich zu behaupten, daß ich mittlerweile mit der Spinnrute erfolgreicher bin als beim Ansitz. Irgendetwas geht fast immer, wenn man unbedingt will. (Ausnahme im Winter, da finde ich den lebenden Köfi an der Pose ungeschlagen) Die erste Zeit war es allerdings nicht so. Spinnfischen ist eine vielgefächerte Kunst. Ich kann beileibe nicht behaupten, daß ich sämtliche Methoden perfekt beherrsche, aber ich versuche einige Methoden die mir liegen weiter zu entwickeln. Das Streben und die Bestätigung eines Jägers liegen darin, seine Jagdmethoden erfolreich zu verfeinern. Und damit hat man beim spinnfischen genug zu tun für ein Menschenleben. Beim Ansitzangeln ist man schneller durch, finde ich. Irgendwann weiß man halt wie man eine gute Montage richtet und wo man hinzuwerfen hat, bzw. wo und wie man welchen Köder anbietet.
Trotzdem finde ich, daß Köfis und auch lebende Köfis in Ordnung sind. Die eigentliche Frage stellt sich nämlich schon vorher nämlich ob das "Sportfischen" ("Privatfischen" fände ich besser) überhaupt in Ordnung ist. Nicht nur generell sondern auch für jeden Einzelnen. Ich kann beide Fragen für mich mit Ja beantworten.

Viele Grüße,
Perückenkünstler#h


----------



## HEWAZA (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, dass ist doch alles an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Es geht üerhaupt nicht darum das Angeln einzuschränken. Der Gesetzgeber hat bezüglich des Umgangs mit Wirbeltieren eine klare Grenze gezogen und da gehören Fische nun mal dazu. Leider hat er dabei keine besonderen Aufweichungen zugelassen, nur damit einige völlig uneingeschränkt weiterhin ihrem Hobby nachgehen können, der Lustfischerei.
> 
> Das mag vom Gesetzgeber reichlich rücksichtslos sein, dass er den Wert des freizeitlichen Lustgewinns des Sportfischers unter dem Wohlergehen von Wirbeltieren eingeordnet hat, aber so richtig schlimm ist das nicht und kein Mensch stellt das Angeln an sich in Frage.



Finde ich nicht, der Gesetzgeber hat sehr wohl das Angeln als Sport/Hobby eingeschränkt bzw. verboten. Jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen und vernünftig verwerten zu müssen setzt das Angeln einer Nahrungsbeschaffung gleich und hat mit Sport o. Hobby nichts mehr zu tun. Und das Angeln an sich stellen leider sehr viele in Frage.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Moin moin,



> Jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen und vernünftig verwerten zu müssen .....


Hab ich da was verpasst? Einer derartige gesetzliche Bestimmung wäre mir neu...


----------



## Dart (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Hab ich da was verpasst? Einer derartige gesetzliche Bestimmung wäre mir neu...


Muss ne regionale Abweichung oder Deutung sein|rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Also mal wieder nur ne vereinsinterne Reglung. Da mach ich mal beruhigt weiter wie bisher...... LOOL


----------



## Dart (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Lool, besser ist das|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Und das Angeln an sich stellen leider sehr viele in Frage.



Wer denn außer den spinnerten Naturgutichliebemeinestadtmenschen???

Quellen? Links? Belege?


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Zum Thema ob Tiere fühlen können,  hab ich hete mal nen netten Sruch gelesen

So  lange Menschen denken,
dass Tiere nicht fühlen  können,

Müssen Tiere fühlen, 
dass Menschen nich denken können


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Nettes Totschlagargument um kleine Kinder u.andere unbedarfte zu erschrecken.


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nettes Totschlagargument um kleine Kinder u.andere unbedarfte zu erschrecken.



Dir ist schon klar,  dass das nicht ganz ernst gemeint war oder???

Ich weiß, dass das kein Argment ist


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



> Dir ist schon klar, dass das nicht ganz ernst gemeint war oder???


Das hab ich gehofft. Aber:
Der Spruch ist schon ernst zunehmen , da mundtot machen dessen Ziel ist.
Ob es nun auch deiner Ansicht entspricht ist in dem Moment nebensächlich.Mir gehts um den Spruch als solchen.


----------



## guifri (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> .. Wenn ich mörderischen Hunger auf Fisch habe und leider mit Blinker, Gufi & Co Schneider bleibe, dann muß ich kein lebendes Rotauge anködern, sondern kann auch einfach zum nächsten Fischgeschäft fahren.
> 
> http://www.asv-sassenburg.de/download/merkblatt.pdf
> 
> http://www.fsv-wissingen.de/tl_files/gewaesser/Gewaesserordnung8.pdf



Der ein oder andere liebt aber eben das Ansitzangeln. Ich mache Beides (beides leider zu selten), aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Mir macht das Ansitzen meistens mehr Spaß.Ich kann  flexibel angeln. Z.B eine Feederute auf Friedfisch, eine mit KöFi auf Raubfisch.

Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass Kunstköderangler sich hier öfter mal als die wahren Raubfischexperten verstehen und meinen die Ansitzangler wären nur zu dumm, einen GuFi beispielsweise verführerisch zu führen.

Es gibt vielerlei Gründe, warum nicht alle mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische angeln.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, das ich in einem Bundesland lebe in den nicht alles überreguliert ist und ich grundsätzlich mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf. Mache ich sowieso nicht, weil mir das ganze rumgetüddel mit vorher stippen gehen viel zu nervig ist und man in den allermeisten Fällen mit Kunstköder oder totem Fisch genauso erfolgreich ist und in diesen Fällen ist es auch nicht notwendig irgendetwas zu konstruieren, damit man eine Rechtfertigung hat. Manchmal wird in solchen Diskussionen leicht vergessen, das man nicht angeln muß, sondern das man angeln darf. Wenn ich mörderischen Hunger auf Fisch habe und leider mit Blinker, Gufi & Co Schneider bleibe, dann muß ich kein lebendes Rotauge anködern, sondern kann auch einfach zum nächsten Fischgeschäft fahren.
> 
> http://www.asv-sassenburg.de/download/merkblatt.pdf
> 
> http://www.fsv-wissingen.de/tl_files/gewaesser/Gewaesserordnung8.pdf



Ich habe mein Posting, auf das du dich beziehst mal lieber ganz zitiert und nicht wie du aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ich weiß nicht ob du es gelesen hast, aber in meinem Posting steht eindeutig der Köderfisch mit drin. ICH habe lediglich selten Lust vorm Angeln angeln zu gehen um mir die passenden Köfis zu besorgen. In meinem Posting ist nicht ansatzweise zu erkennen, dass ich oder sonstwer der Ansicht ist, das Ansitzangeln irgendwie was Minderwertiges sei. Mir macht ansitzen überhaupt keinen Spaß, aber ich sehe es eher als eine besondere Qualität des Hobbys "Angeln," dass es in sovielen Facetten auszuüben ist, das fast jeder einen Bereich findet in dem er glücklich und zufrieden ist. Im übrigen geht es in diesem Thread um Lebendköfi oder nicht und nicht um das Thema Ansitzangler versus Spinnangler. Wäre ja auch Quatsch.



guifri schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere liebt aber eben das Ansitzangeln. Ich mache Beides (beides leider zu selten), aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Mir macht das Ansitzen meistens mehr Spaß.Ich kann  flexibel angeln. Z.B eine Feederute auf Friedfisch, eine mit KöFi auf Raubfisch.
> 
> Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass Kunstköderangler sich hier öfter mal als die wahren Raubfischexperten verstehen und meinen die Ansitzangler wären nur zu dumm, einen GuFi beispielsweise verführerisch zu führen.
> 
> Es gibt vielerlei Gründe, warum nicht alle mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische angeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



guifri schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere liebt aber eben das Ansitzangeln. Ich mache Beides (beides leider zu selten), aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Mir macht das Ansitzen meistens mehr Spaß.Ich kann flexibel angeln. Z.B eine Feederute auf Friedfisch, eine mit KöFi auf Raubfisch.
> 
> Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass Kunstköderangler sich hier öfter mal als die wahren Raubfischexperten verstehen und meinen die Ansitzangler wären nur zu dumm, einen GuFi beispielsweise verführerisch zu führen.
> 
> Es gibt vielerlei Gründe, warum nicht alle mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische angeln.


 
Als KuKö-Angler habe ich nichts gegen Ansitzangler, aber gegen leb. KöFi-Angeln.

Der Umkehrschluss, nämlich dass man, wenn man gegen leb. KöFi-Angeln ist, etwas gegen Ansitzangler hat, ist also absolut falsch.


----------



## guifri (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Als KuKö-Angler habe ich nichts gegen Ansitzangler, aber gegen leb. KöFi-Angeln.
> 
> Der Umkehrschluss, nämlich dass man, wenn man gegen leb. KöFi-Angeln ist, etwas gegen Ansitzangler hat, ist also absolut falsch.



ja ja...habe ich ja im übrigen auch so nicht geschrieben..ich war nur etwas offtopic. einfach nicht weiter beachten.


----------



## bobbl (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Zum Thema ob Tiere fühlen können,  hab ich hete mal nen netten Sruch gelesen
> 
> So  lange Menschen denken,
> dass Tiere nicht fühlen  können,
> ...



Ich finde diesen Spruch alles andereals lächerlich.
Ich kenne das Angeln mit lebendigem Köderfisch nicht und ich würde es auch nicht betreiben wenn ich es dürfte.
Ich hab da zu viel mitleid mit dem Fisch der da verletzt um sein Leben kämpft und dann auch noch gefressen wird....


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



bobbl schrieb:


> .
> Ich hab da zu viel mitleid mit dem Fisch der da verletzt um sein Leben kämpft und dann auch noch gefressen wird....



Siehst du so geht es eigentlich jedem Fisch,den du an deine Angel bekommst und dies völlig egal,ob auf lebenden Köfi,oder den von dir höchstwahrscheinlich bevorzugten Kukö!Schlimmer ist noch,dass du sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal "fressen" wirst,vor lauter Mitleid
Wenn du doch zuviel Mitleid mit den Fischen hast,warum angelst
du dann?

Taxidermist


----------



## guifri (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Siehst du so geht es eigentlich jedem Fisch,den du an deine Angel bekommst und dies völlig egal,ob auf lebenden Köfi,oder den von dir höchstwahrscheinlich bevorzugten Kukö!Schlimmer ist noch,dass du sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal "fressen" wirst,vor lauter Mitleid
> Wenn du doch zuviel Mitleid mit den Fischen hast,warum angelst
> du dann?
> 
> Taxidermist



|sagnix#v


----------



## angler-jan (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*

Chips sind aufgegessen 
Zu spät endeckt hier . 
Aber |good: @ Taxidermist.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lebendiger Köderfisch ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Siehst du so geht es eigentlich jedem Fisch,den du an deine Angel bekommst und dies völlig egal,ob auf lebenden Köfi,oder den von dir höchstwahrscheinlich bevorzugten Kukö!Schlimmer ist noch,dass du sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal "fressen" wirst,vor lauter Mitleid
> Wenn du doch zuviel Mitleid mit den Fischen hast,warum angelst
> du dann?
> 
> Taxidermist





Zugabe Zugabe Zugabe................#h


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juni 2019)

Was denkt ihr? Können Gesetze auch wieder rückgängig gemacht werden und gibt es nur Verschärfungen?
Geht vom lebenden Köderfisch über die Helmpflicht bis zur Anschnallpflicht.
Wir sind oft im Ausland unterwegs. Egal ob Spanien, Niederlande, Italien. Rollerfahrer fahren ohne Helm, lebende Köderfische werden zumindest in Spanien und Italien verwendet, obwohl wir gemeinsam in der EU leben.


----------



## Orothred (20. Juni 2019)

Warum genau soll deiner Meinung nach ein lebender Köderfisch (wieder) zugelassen werden?


----------



## rippi (20. Juni 2019)

Hahahahaha. Wurde das in Deutschland nicht selbst von Angelverbänden eingeführt?

Und wie du siehst, stimmen einige Angler dem ja sogar zu.


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Warum genau soll deiner Meinung nach ein lebender Köderfisch (wieder) zugelassen werden?


Weils einfach ne schöne Fischerei ist, Moralapostel hin oder her. Wenn man beim Wallerangeln der Köfi nervös wird und danach der Besen krumm geht ist das einfach ein ganz anderes Feeling, als wenn du an die Rute hin kommst und sie biegt sich bereits im 90° Winkel - oder aber es passiert auch einfach nichts und der Köfi wird danach wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.


----------



## Orothred (20. Juni 2019)

Also weg vom Tierschutz zugunsten "schönerer Fischerei"......halt ich nicht viel von....


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2019)

Jede jeck ist anders- ich finde es grausig und würde es selber nie machen aber ich würde auch keinen Bekannten verpfeifen der so fischt. Tot ist tot, die Möglichkeit beim schneidern zurückzusetzen hast du bei deadbait eher nicht.
Ein freundlicher Hinweis sei mir gestattet: Leben und Leben lassen,  wer Fleisch im Supermarkt kauft sollte sich mit Moral beim Thema angeln zurückhalten und erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren


----------



## alexpp (20. Juni 2019)

Bei der aktuell ausbreitenden grünen Pest ist es doch müßig darüber zu spekulieren.


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Also weg vom Tierschutz zugunsten "schönerer Fischerei"......halt ich nicht viel von....



Ich denke es ist falsch beim lebenden Köderfisch am Tierschutz anzusetzen, da gibt's ganz andere Stellen wo man anpacken sollte. 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jede jeck ist anders- ich finde es grausig und würde es selber nie machen aber ich würde auch keinen Bekannten verpfeifen der so fischt. Tot ist tot, die Möglichkeit beim schneidern zurückzusetzen hast du bei deadbait eher nicht.
> Ein freundlicher Hinweis sei mir gestattet: Leben und Leben lassen, wer Fleisch im Supermarkt kauft sollte sich mit Moral beim Thema angeln zurückhalten und erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Das wird immer ein Streitthema bleiben.


----------



## Orothred (20. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jede jeck ist anders- ich finde es grausig und würde es selber nie machen aber ich würde auch keinen Bekannten verpfeifen der so fischt. Tot ist tot, die Möglichkeit beim schneidern zurückzusetzen hast du bei deadbait eher nicht.
> Ein freundlicher Hinweis sei mir gestattet: Leben und Leben lassen,  wer Fleisch im Supermarkt kauft sollte sich mit Moral beim Thema angeln zurückhalten und erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren



Wollte nur die Beweggründe für die Aussage wissen.....verpfeifen werd ich deswegen auch niemanden, ich würd nur auch nicht mit lebendem Köfi angeln.

Fleisch im Supermarkt kauf ich übrigens nicht


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2019)

Glaub mir, auch viele Metzger kaufen beim großen Fleischändler mit dem T und den glücklichen Tieren im Logo


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wollte nur die Beweggründe für die Aussage wissen.....verpfeifen werd ich deswegen auch niemanden, ich würd nur auch nicht mit lebendem Köfi angeln.
> 
> Fleisch im Supermarkt kauf ich übrigens nicht


Trinkst du Milch, kochst du mit Butter und Sahne, trägst du oder dein Auto leder... gibt tausend andere Dinge die Tierschutzmäßig relevanter wären


----------



## Orothred (20. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Trinkst du Milch, kochst du mit Butter und Sahne, trägst du oder dein Auto leder... gibt tausend andere Dinge die Tierschutzmäßig relevanter wären



Kochen mit Butter, ja....Rest kann ich verneinen.....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juni 2019)

Die Mehrheit stimmt dem leider zu. Ein Grund für den leb. Köderfisch wäre eine Harmonisierung der EU Bestimmungen.
Ist schon komisch, wenn der französische Angler im Grenzgebiet neben dem deutschen Angler sitzt und der eine etwas normales macht, während der Nachbar straffällig wird.

Die Kiffer, die sich an der deutsch niederländischen Grenze gegenüber sitzen machen dasselbe, aber der deutschen Seite ist ein Straftäter.


Ich frage mich, ob es nach einer Gesetzesverschärfung auch wieder den Weg zurück geben kann. Mit jeder Verschärfung geht ja auch eine Einschränkung einher.


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> gibt tausend andere Dinge die Tierschutzmäßig relevanter wären



Stimme ich dir zu, aber nur weil das eine relevanter ist, ist das andere ja nicht irrelevant.

Allgemein finde ich, dass es schon ein krasser Unterschied ist, ob Tiere zur Nahrungsproduktion gehalten werden (wo natürlich noch deutlicher Bedarf an verbesserten Haltungsbedingungen besteht) oder ob ich einem lebenden Köderfisch einen Haken durch den Rückenmuskel steche nur weil ich so dann mehr Spaß habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Juni 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Kiffer, die sich an der deutsch niederländischen Grenze gegenüber sitzen machen dasselbe, aber der deutschen Seite ist ein Straftäter.



Das wird bald nicht mehr so sein, weil aus allen Blickwinkeln völliger Schwachsinn. Den lebenden Köfi wirste hingegen hier nicht mehr legalisiert erleben. In beidem bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu, aber nur weil das eine relevanter ist, ist das andere ja nicht irrelevant.
> 
> Allgemein finde ich, dass es schon ein krasser Unterschied ist, ob Tiere zur Nahrungsproduktion gehalten werden (wo natürlich noch deutlicher Bedarf an verbesserten Haltungsbedingungen besteht) oder ob ich einem lebenden Köderfisch einen Haken durch den Rückenmuskel steche nur weil ich so dann mehr Spaß habe.


Da lediglich die Lebensmittelgewinnung einen vernünftigen Grund zum angeln liefert ist es mE eine bigotte Regelung, denn wer angelt denn zum Spaß?!  Und wie gesagt: nen toten Fisch kann man nicht zurücksetzen insofern hat lebender Köfi durchaus vorteile. Massentierhaltung wiederum ist nicht nötig zur Speisung der Massen, das würde auch mit mehr Gemüse etc. gehen wenn man ehrlich ist. Insofern bleibe ich dabei: ich würde nicht so fischen, aber es geht mich Nix an was jemand anderes am Wasser macht (natürlich in Grenzen), und solange man Produkte aus von rteiletierhaltung nutzt und Handies für deren Kobalt Kinder in Minen ausgebeutet werden, so lange sollte man sich moralisch auf keinem allzuhohen Ross wähnen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich sehe, wie viele von den Milliarden Brutfischen jedes Jahr auf qualvollste Weise sterben und dann die wenigen Fische als Köder sehe, ist das irrelevant.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu, aber nur weil das eine relevanter ist, ist das andere ja nicht irrelevant.
> 
> Allgemein finde ich, dass es schon ein krasser Unterschied ist, ob Tiere zur Nahrungsproduktion gehalten werden (wo natürlich noch deutlicher Bedarf an verbesserten


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2019)

Wenn, dann würde ich nur die Lippenköderung freigeben. Denn Haken durch den Rücken fällt für mich unter Quälerei, bei der Lippenanköderung hat der Fisch jede Chance, selbst nach 8 Stunden wieder frei wegzuschwimmen. Und wenn man dann die Fische entnehmen muss, ohne von aller Welt als ‚Muttertierkiller‘ bezeichnet zu werden, wäre das in meinem Sinn. Wenn ich mit Köderfisch auf Hecht Angel, dann soll er auf den Tisch. Ansonsten brauche ich nicht darauf gezielt mit Köfi angeln. Denn egal mit welcher Methode, wenn ein Raubfisch Appetit hat wird er sich den Köder schnappen und es ist nicht immer möglich, das der Angler die Haken wie beim Friedfischangeln ohne große Verletzungen aus dem Maul bekommt. Deswegen sollte sich jeder Raubfischangler überlegen, was könnte Beißen und was passiert, wenn ich den Haken nicht mehr lösen kann. 
Bei der Lippenköderung ist nur 1 Haken am/im Köfi und meistens kann man sich durch die Anschlagwartezeit den Sitz des Haken ausrechnen. Das kann ich aber nur beim Köfiangeln, (beim Kunstköderangeln wird geschluckt)beim lebenden Köfi kann man an der Reaktion der Pose schon sehen, was passieren könnte. Wenn der Köfi wie wild unter der Stellfischrute umherschwimmt, weiß man, bald wird was geschehen.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie es möglich ist, dass wir bei dieser Frage überhaupt eine pro und contra Debatte haben können. Waidgerechtes Angeln bedeutet sofort nach der Landung den Fisch möglichst schnell zu töten oder zurückzusetzen. Angeln mit einem lebenden KöFi ist das absolute Gegenteil davon und für mich nichts anderes als Tierquälerei.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2019)

Eben. Für dich. Das ist der Schlüssel. Finde es selber fies und würde es nicht tun aber das betrifft nur mich


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich finde, dass man so weniger Köderfische verangelt. Bei totem Köfi mache ich öfters mal einen "Frischen" dran und bei 2 Ruten und langer Angelzeit kommen da einige Fischkadaver zusammen 
Wenn man den lebenden Köderfisch durch die Lippe hakt, kann man ihn wieder zurück setzen, falls die Bisse ausbleiben. Zudem macht es mehr Spass und auf Hecht auf jeden Fall fängiger. Im Endeffekt verangelt man weniger Fische.
Ich bin pro lebender Köderfisch. Bin da einfach nicht so zart beseitet, wie mach Anderer hier!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juni 2019)

Naja, die Rückenköderung ist oft für den Köderfisch viel schonender, das aber nur Praktiker wissen.
Es stimmt schon, dass beim Angeln auf Räuber mit toten Fischen mehr Köderfische unnütz getötet werden, was mir widerstrebt. In Spanien werden bei einer Wochenendsession 2 Fische aus Eigeninteresse vorsichtig angehängt und wenn nichts läuft, bleibt der Rest unbeschadet.
Mit toten Fischen würden wahrscheinlich 5-8 Fische getötet werden.

Aber darum geht's mir nicht. Mehr darum, dass die Verbotsliste immer nur länger und nicht kürzer wird.


----------



## Bilch (21. Juni 2019)

Weil anderswo Fische einen qualvollen Tod sterben, spielen ein paar Fische mehr oder weniger also keine Rolle und ich kann das auch machen?! Einerseits dieses Argument, dass sowieso Milliarden Fische sterben, andererseits aber, dass man beim Angeln mit lebenden KöFis weniger Fische tötet ...

Besserer Fangerfolg? Das Ziel heiligt also die Mittel. Warum dann nicht gleich ein Paternoster mit 10 Haken und auf jeden ein lebender KöFi? Oder noch besser: Dynamit.

Und kommt mir hier bitte nicht mit Spanien. Was die Einstellung zur Umwelt betrifft, müssen die Spanier noch sehr viel lernen. Und wenn wir noch weiter nach Süden oder Osten gehen, da findet man noch weitere erfolgreiche Angelmethoden ...

Natürlich ist die Verbotliste immer länger – wir entwickeln uns, machen uns Gedanken über viele Dinge, uns sind viel mehr Dinge bewusst und wir wollen natürlich in einer ordentlichen Welt leben.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, du übertreibst etwas. Wer fischt schon mit 100 Anbisstellen oder Polenböllern. 
Irgendwie spiegelt dein Beitrag den gerade vorherschenden Mainstream Welt retten Trend wieder. Die Probleme liegen aber ganz wo Anders, als wenn ein paar Hansels mit lebenden Köfis hantieren oder nicht. Du spannst den Bogen viel zu weit.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Juni 2019)

Was für eine scheinheilige Diskussion!

Aber wahrscheinlich den noch mit lebendem oder totem Köderfisch gefangenen Fisch nach einem Foto zurücksetzen, wohlgemerkt nichts anderes war zuvor bereits beabsichtigt.

Glaubt hier tatsächlich jemand ernsthaft, dass er einem zuvor lebendangeködertem Fischchen etwa auch noch liebevoll was Gutes tut, wenn man ihn im Anschluß, womöglich nach x Auswürfen das Leben und die Freiheit schenkt?
Das am Ende des Angelns erfolgende Abködern und ins Wasserwerfen ist tatsächlich wohl eher ein völlig gleichgültiges Entsorgen des seinen Zweck nicht erfüllenden Köderfischchens in sein Schicksal.
Das dann in Abwägung zur Verwendung des toten Köderfisches zustellen, ist schon widerlich fehlend in der Argumentation!

Und die Diskussion was dabei auch noch unschädlicher sein soll, namentlich Rücken- oder Nasenköderung mit der Argumentation pro Rückenköderung, ist an Absurdität kaum noch zu übertreffen.

Wer beim Angeln mit totem Köderfisch nachher welche übrig hat, sollte ebenfalls mal seine Einstellung zum Umgang mit Leben und dessen Verschwendung im Allgemeinen näher hinterfragen. Eher weniger als sogleich im Überfluss Leben vernichten.

Das sind alles Argumente aus der Mottenkiste und sicher nicht mit dem Wohl oder der Vermeidung von Leiden verbunden, sondern unter Außerachtlassung jeglicher Abwägung hervorgebrachte Äußerungen aus allein egoistischen Motiven.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2019)

Ich bin erstaunt wie man sich hier an so 'nem Thema abarbeiten kann, welches sowieso jeder für sich am Wasser entscheidet.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Angeln mit einem lebenden KöFi ist das absolute Gegenteil davon und für mich nichts anderes als Tierquälerei.





Deep Down schrieb:


> unter Außerachtlassung jeglicher Abwägung hervorgebrachte Äußerungen aus allein egoistischen Motiven.



Das trifft blöderweise für nicht wenige auf das Angeln im Allgemeinen zu. Egoistisch ist es in jedem Fall, über Tierquälerei wollen auch viele nicht diskutieren. Also lieber schön den Ball flach halten mit dieser Art von Argumentation.


----------



## Orothred (21. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das trifft blöderweise für nicht wenige auf das Angeln im Allgemeinen zu.



Inwiefern?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Juni 2019)

Also in meiner Welt gibt es nicht wenige die Angeln grundsätzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, dass es aus rein egoistischen Motiven geschieht ist hoffentlich klar.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

Einen lebenden


bastido schrieb:


> Also in meiner Welt gibt es nicht wenige die Angeln grundsätzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, dass es aus rein egoistischen Motiven geschieht ist hoffentlich klar.


Nein, ich angle altruistisch, ich ramme den Viechern einen Haken in den Gaumen damit die auch mal was von der Welt sehen


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2019)

Vom Gesetzgeber her wird das Angeln selbst egal wie man es ausübt als Tierqual eingestuft......


----------



## Bilch (21. Juni 2019)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Irgendwie spiegelt dein Beitrag den gerade vorherschenden Mainstream Welt retten Trend wieder.



Nein! Diesem Trend gehören solche (wie auch von @bastido erwähnt), die grundsätzlich gegen das Angeln sind.



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Die Probleme liegen aber ganz wo Anders, als wenn ein paar Hansels mit lebenden Köfis hantieren oder nicht. Du spannst den Bogen viel zu weit.



Ja, stimmt. Aber soll das heißen, dass es dann ok ist? Wenn die großen Fabriken die Welt verschmutzen, dann ist es also keine große Sache, wenn der eine oder der andere sein altes Motoröl in den Fluss entsorgt?



bastido schrieb:


> Also in meiner Welt gibt es nicht wenige die Angeln grundsätzlich als Tierquälerei ansehen, dass es aus rein egoistischen Motiven geschieht ist hoffentlich klar.



Und dann gehen sie zum Fishmarkt ... 

Ja ich angle, weil mir das Spaß macht. Man kann natürlich diskutieren, dass ich so meine primitiven Instinkte befriedige. Aber ich bin immerhin ein Mensch und so auch ein Jäger (Angler) und Fleischesser. Tiere müsse getötet werden, geht einfach nicht anders. Aber Töten ist eine Sache, das Tier/den Fisch unnötigen Qualen auszusetzten aber eine ganz andere.


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2019)

So wie die Leute heutzutage erzogen werden und folglich Gesetze machen, besteht durchaus die Gefahr, dass das Angeln langfristig verboten wird.
Lebender Köderfisch ist Geschichte, mit solchen Diskussionen bringt man die eher auf dumme Gedanken.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nein! Diesem Trend gehören solche (wie auch von @bastido erwähnt), die grundsätzlich gegen das Angeln sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber Bilch das verstehe ich total, allerdings ist man dann ganz schnell beim reinen Kochtopfangeln (nicht verwandt oder verschwägert)


----------



## Orothred (21. Juni 2019)

Warum schwingt beim Kochtopfangeln eigentlich so oft eine gewisse Verwerflichkeit mit?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

Weil die Fische nicht mehr werden wenn man alles abkloppt und das Schonmaßsystem seine Schwächen hat. So ist ein besonders großer Fisch oft auch ein sehr guter Reproduzent seiner Art und es wäre besser ihn zurückzusetzen was aber rechtlich mitunter problematisch sein kann.  Ich entnehme auch Fisch aber das sehr selektiv, aber soll jeder machen was er will, ich muss es aber nicht gut finden. Reines CuR finde ich fragwürdig, das andere extrem mehr als nur das. Und ich denke die meisten aktiven Boardies halten das ähnlich bzgl selektiver Entnahme. Aber ich denke grundsätzlich, was ich mit meinem fang mache geht keinen was an, über Methodik und Stellenwahl spreche ich hingegen gerne


----------



## Orothred (21. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil die Fische nicht mehr werden wenn man alles abkloppt und das Schonmaßsystem seine Schwächen hat. So ist ein besonders großer Fisch oft auch ein sehr guter Reproduzent seiner Art und es wäre besser ihn zurückzusetzen was aber rechtlich mitunter problematisch sein kann.  Ich entnehme auch Fisch aber das sehr selektiv, aber soll jeder machen was er will, ich muss es aber nicht gut finden. Reines CuR finde ich fragwürdig, das andere extrem mehr als nur das. Und ich denke die meisten aktiven Boardies halten das ähnlich bzgl selektiver Entnahme. Aber ich denke grundsätzlich, was ich mit meinem fang mache geht keinen was an, über Methodik und Stellenwahl spreche ich hingegen gerne



Dann sehen wir das denke ich sehr ähnlich. Selektive Entnahme ist der richtige Weg meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich ess halt gerne Fisch, und durchs angeln bekomme ich ihn frisch und weiß, dass die "Verarbeitung" anständig abgelaufen ist.

Besonders große Fische sind für den Bestand wichtig und gehören zurück. Und in die Pfanne passen sie sowieso nicht


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> ...Besonders große Fische sind für den Bestand wichtig und gehören zurück. Und in die Pfanne passen sie sowieso nicht


Tja, wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, hat man nicht immer diese Wahl, will man keine Straftat begehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, hat man nicht immer diese Wahl, will man keine Straftat begehen.


Man sollte sich umgucken, ob wer guckt.


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man sollte sich umgucken, ob wer guckt.


In der Tat. Bei Freiburg schleichen sie ja schon hinter den Anglern her.


----------



## Double2004 (21. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wie man sich hier an so 'nem Thema abarbeiten kann, welches sowieso jeder für sich am Wasser entscheidet.....



Das stimmt so nicht. Es entscheiden sehr wohl andere Leute für dich, ob du es darfst oder nicht...ob du den Rechtsstaat anerkennst, liegt hingegen in deiner Hand...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

C&R und Köfidiskussion in einem Fred, implodiert gleich alles?


Double2004 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es entscheiden sehr wohl andere Leute für dich, ob du es darfst oder nicht...ob du den Rechtsstaat anerkennst, liegt hingegen in deiner Hand...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juni 2019)

Das hat damals Thomas gut beschrieben. Erst geht's um den lebenden Köderfisch, dann den Setzkescher, dann um Hegefischen ,dann um Put&Take, dann um regionale Angelverbote, dann um Baglimits.....
Eine Verschärfung nach der anderen. Der letzte Schritt zum totalen Verbot kommt näher und zu jedem Schritt vorher jubeln Angler dem zu, weil diese von der jeweiligen Maßnahme nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einen lebenden
> 
> Nein, ich angle altruistisch, ich ramme den Viechern einen Haken in den Gaumen damit die auch mal was von der Welt sehen



Ja , quasi eine Horizonterweiterung, gefällt mir, was können wir dafür, das die blöden Schuppentiere daraus nichts machen.

Der lebende Köderfisch hat in manchen Situationen durchaus Vorteile und ich habe vor 2 Jahren noch des öfteren mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt. Mit Kunstköder fange ich zeitweise allerdings weitaus mehr Raubfisch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> *Das hat damals Thomas gut beschrieben*. Erst geht's um den lebenden Köderfisch, dann den Setzkescher, dann um Hegefischen ,dann um Put&Take, dann um regionale Angelverbote, dann um Baglimits.....
> Eine Verschärfung nach der anderen. Der letzte Schritt zum totalen Verbot kommt näher und zu jedem Schritt vorher jubeln Angler dem zu, weil diese von der jeweiligen Maßnahme nicht betroffen sind.



Das besagte ist doch Schwachsinn,

reine Angstmacherei aber manipulieren funktioniert dadurch sehr gut und "Mann" bleibt im Gespräch.


Aus Erfahrung kann ich nämlich behaupten, gewisse negative Auswirkungen mancher Angelstile selbst erlebt zu haben und heute bin ich schlauer !

*Der lebende Köderfisch* hat sich "überlebt".

Praktisch sah´ das so aus : erstmal Rotaugen/Hasel/Güsterchen stippen , die in einen kleinen Eimer setzen , im Sommer gab es IMMER Sauerstoffmangel ,

Wasser wurde gewechselt , wenn die "kiel oben" schwammen - immer Tote dabei durch das Stippen zuvor ( Einblutungen ins Auge , Rachen zerrissen , Kiemen im Arsch etc. )

Beim Hechtangeln waren so schon ein paar überm Jordan , die nat. entsorgt wurden, waren ja unfängig.

Einen angehängt und ein paar Meter ausgeworfen - Lippe mit der Zeit zerrissen , Schuppen nur noch rudimentär vorhanden aber dann noch gönnerhaft zurücksetzen zur heiligen "Verpilzung".



*Setzkescher im Strom* absoluter Mist - viele Weißfische drin gehabt , beim Zurücksetzen wund gescheuert , Schuppen ab etc. durch den Strömungsdruck eingequetscht etc.

Viele trieben "kieloben" ab oder taumelten davon.


*Hegefischen* : unproblematisch, wenn es nicht um vorrangige "Preisvergaben mit Wettkampfcharakter" geht.

*Regionale Angelverbote* - verallgemeinernd und hohl die Sinnhaftigkeit abzusprechen , da man die Einzelfallbegründung zu beurteilen hat

Beispiel : total verseuchtes Gewässer durch Schadstoffe , die entdeckt wurden - also wird / muss ein Angelverbot her zum Schutz der angler, die Fisch essen !

*Put and Take* hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab - ist es ein Trophäenpuff oder ein ordentlich geführtes Gewässer inkl. Ruhezonen...

*Baglimit* : eine Regulierung der Freizeitangelei , es geht NICHT um ein generelles Angelverbot !


Man sieht, dass unreflektiertes Stammtischgelaber eher schadet, als nützt !

R.S.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das besagte ist doch Schwachsinn,
> 
> reine Angstmacherei aber manipulieren funktioniert dadurch sehr gut und "Mann" bleibt im Gespräch.
> 
> ...


Na, welchem Verband gehörst du an? Was nicht bedeutet, dass du nicht auch partiell recht hast, allerdings ist die Wahrheit wohl dazwischen. Ansonsten könnt eman alleine wegen Baglimit einen wundervollen mehrseitigen Flamewar starten; ich sehe davon ab


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Juni 2019)

die diskussion wird langsam überflüssig ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn ich das ganze nur kurz überflogen habe:
Ich finde die Diskusssion, angesichts der Tatsache, daß wir uns hier in einem Angelforum befinden, beängstigend!

Leute, wenn man mal von einer XXXX  beeinflussten (Den Namen der Organisation mit den 4 Buchstaben spreche/schreibe ich nicht aus) Micky Maus -Quasi-Studie absieht:
Es ist, nach aktuellem wissenschaftlichen Stand, klar auszuschließen, daß Fische Leid/ Schmerz, nach unseren menschlichem, bzw. säugetierischem/warmblütigem Verständniss empfinden können!!!

Macht Euch das endlich mal bewußt!
Auch wenn dies eigentlich nicht meine Art ist, brüll ich es Euch also jetzt einfach mal ins Gesicht:
*FISCHE HABEN; NACH AKTUELLEM WISSENSCHAFTLICHEN STAND KEIN SCHMERZEMPFINDEN!!!*

Und genau diese Tatsache müsse(t)en wir Angler eigentlich sehr offensiv(!!!) in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten, anstatt uns ständig zu rechtfertigen und zu verstecken!


*Natürlich behandle sie trotzdem mit RESPEKT: Ich will keine Tiere quälen!
Aber Angeln ist KEINE TIERQUÄLEREI!

Wir müssen bzw. dürfen also gar nicht erst damit anfangen, uns gegen diesen Vorwurf verteidigen!
*
Leider scheint sich aber eine erdrückende Mehrheit der Angler als vorsätzliche Tierquäler zu fühlen.
*Ihr seid die Totengräber der ganzen Angelei!!!*
(Hier solltet jetzt der tolle "Kopf gegen die Wand-Smiley" stehen, der aber in der weichgespülten Facebook-Luschen leider auch keinen Platz mehr hat...)
(Noch mal ein dreifacher imaginerer "Kopf gegen die Wand-Smiley")


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2019)

Mir aus der Seele - immer schön überlegen was man selbst macht bevor man andere
kritisiert - sonst schaufeln wir uns unser eigenes Grab .


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Juni 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das ganze nur kurz überflogen habe:
> Ich finde die Diskusssion, angesichts der Tatsache, daß wir uns hier in einem Angelforum befinden, beängstigend!
> 
> Leute, wenn man mal von einer XXXX  beeinflussten (Den Namen der Organisation mit den 4 Buchstaben spreche/schreibe ich nicht aus) Micky Maus -Quasi-Studie absieht:
> ...




kannst du das auch wissenschaftlich belegen ?

wäre auch mal nett wenn man eine entsprechende studie verlinkt zum untermauern .zu den thesen von dr arlinghaus gibt es wiedersprüche
!
schon allein die tatsache das es tausende von verschiedenen gattungen im fischreich gibt spricht dem hohn .
niemand würde auf die idee kommen eine kuh mit einem schwein zu vergleichen , nur weil es säugetiere und paarhufer sind .
beim thema fisch geht alles in einem pott und gut durchgerührt .
weil man fast nix weis!!


----------



## seppl184 (22. Juni 2019)

Meine Frage ist weder ironisch noch provozierend gemeint.

Warum geht jemand angeln, der der Meinung ist, er fügt den Fischen Schmerzen zu ?
Macht der das mit seinen Haustieren dann auch so ?

Bitte nicht mit der Nahrungserwerb-Ausrede kommen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> kannst du das auch wissenschaftlich belegen ?
> 
> wäre auch mal nett wenn man eine entsprechende studie verlinkt zum untermauern .zu den thesen von dr arlinghaus gibt es wiedersprüche
> !
> ...



eventuell mal seine eigenen Thesen belegen mit Zitaten /Quellen oder so?


----------



## Double2004 (22. Juni 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das hat damals Thomas gut beschrieben. Erst geht's um den lebenden Köderfisch, dann den Setzkescher, dann um Hegefischen ,dann um Put&Take, dann um regionale Angelverbote, dann um Baglimits.....
> Eine Verschärfung nach der anderen. Der letzte Schritt zum totalen Verbot kommt näher und zu jedem Schritt vorher jubeln Angler dem zu, weil diese von der jeweiligen Maßnahme nicht betroffen sind.




Sorry, aber diese Weltuntergangsszenarien hielt ich schon damals für Quatsch. Und wie das aktuelle Baglimit in 2019 zeigt, ist es keine Verschärfung, sondern eine Aufweichung.
Und wer das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen nicht für Tierquälerei hält, macht sich mMn selbst was vor...


----------



## chef (22. Juni 2019)

Mit Fischen wird im allgemeinen nicht zimperlich umgegangen, würde ich sagen. Schon bei der künstlichen Vermehrung, der Haltung, beim Abfischen, beim Transport. Bei der kommerziellen Befischung sowieso nicht. Aber hier bei diesem Thema gehts zu wie in der kath Kirche. "Moralaposteln verteufeln die Ungläubigen"... Guten Appetit und ein reines Gewissen beim nächsten aquakultur Lachsfilet oder Wildfang Dorschfilet. Oder beim gebackenen Karpfen aus Freilandhaltung. Oder dem Zanderfilet aus dem Plastikbecken........tzzzzzzzz


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Regionale Angelverbote* - verallgemeinernd und hohl die Sinnhaftigkeit abzusprechen , da man die Einzelfallbegründung zu beurteilen hat
> 
> Beispiel : total verseuchtes Gewässer durch Schadstoffe , die entdeckt wurden - also wird / muss ein Angelverbot her zum Schutz der angler, die Fisch essen !.



Da ich offensichtlich nicht über Deine Weitsicht verfüge, erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum es am Niederrhrin Gebiete mit zeitlichem Angelverbot, zum Schutz für bodenbrühtender Vögel, gibt, Spatzierengehen, auch nit freilaufendem Hund, aber zur gleichen Zeit erlaubt ist.

Alle Angler, die ich an dieser Stelle gesehen habe, bewegen sich am "Ufer", meist Buhnen, des Rheins, die Wege zum Spazierengehen laufen oben durchs hohe Gras.

Total verseuchtes Gewässer kommt wohl nur sehr selten vor.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das ganze nur kurz überflogen habe:
> Ich finde die Diskusssion, angesichts der Tatsache, daß wir uns hier in einem Angelforum befinden, beängstigend!
> 
> Leute, wenn man mal von einer XXXX  beeinflussten (Den Namen der Organisation mit den 4 Buchstaben spreche/schreibe ich nicht aus) Micky Maus -Quasi-Studie absieht:
> ...



Auch wenn du noch so laut hier schreist, wird dein Aussage nicht richtiger.
Nach neuestem wissenschaftlichen Stand wird Fischen mindestens dIe Fähigkeit des Schmerzempfindens zugesprochen.
Untige Quelle zeigt, wie Tiergesundheitsdinste dies nun sehen:
https://amtstierarzt.de/40-verbandsnachrichten/941-atd-1-2015-schmerzempfinden-bei-fischen

Weitere Untersuchungen gehen von bewiesenem Schmerzenpfinden aus.
Dies wird in Allgemeinmedien, also außerhalb wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen, nicht immer pro Angeln publiziert, was das Bild "Angeln" prägt.
https://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2018/02/fische-wissen-biologie-peter-wohlleben-natur/seite-2
https://www.swr.de/swr2/wissen/fisc...24/did=19481312/nid=661224/1sd49il/index.html

Jedoch wird Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit durchaus als Kulturgut i.e.S. wie auch i.w.S. gesehen, was Akzeptanz darstellt. Mit diesem muss als Angler bedacht und umsichtig umgegangen werden.
Diese Gradwanderung zu beschreiten, die durchaus zunehmend Sensibilität der Angler erfordert, vermisse ich persönlich hier in den letzten Postings.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

... Es bestehen Verbindungen zu höheren Gehirnstrukturen... und im nächsten Halbsatz wird es dann gleich wieder relativiert.

Fischen höhere Gehirnstrukturen zusprechen?

Ich kommentier das besser nicht weiter - gibt nur Zoff! 

Mal so nebenbei erwähnt; 

Ich lese hier immer wieder Aufforderungen zum belegen der Aussagen- selbst zu Dingen, die informierten oder nur peripher in der Materie steckenden Leuten eigentlich geläufig sein müssten.... 

Woher kommt der Anspruch, sich grundsätzlich alles mundgerecht servieren lassen zu wollen?
Zu bequem, Forensuche/Google und Co zu bemühen?
Früher kam zumindest mal ein- "Oh, ist mir neu /bzw" hey, da würd ich mich mal drin einlesen wollen - gibste mir mal bitte nen Link oder die passenden Stichworte? "

Heute gibts bloß noch Anmache von der Seite - Glaub ich nicht! Unsinn! Belege das! 

Wäre schön, wenn es bald mal wieder etwas kollegialer zugehen würde!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2019)

Selbst wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden, was ändert das?

Schmerz und Stress gehört zum Leben.
Auch zum Fischleben und ist nichts Ungewöhnliches, sondern Alltägliches.

Da Menschen zweifellos schmerz- und stressempfindlicher sind als Fische - mir sind jedenfall keine belastbaren Studien über stressbedingte psychische Krankheiten bei Fischen bekannt - sollten wir erstmal anfangen alle kranken Leute notzuschlachten anstatt über Schmerz und Stress bei Fischen zu jammern.

Lebewesen im unteren und mittleren Bereich der Nahrungskette sind ständigem Stress und Schmerz ausgesetzt!
Man denke nur an die Verletzungen in der Laichzeit und überlebte Angriffe!

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.

Schmerz und Stress werden nur in der Jammermentalität der Menschen in den Vordergrund gerückt!

Tiere gehen da ganz unbeeindruckt mit um.

Erst letztens sah ich eine Doku, in der ein einbeiniger Affe(und der ist uns Menschen ja biologisch recht nahe) sich des Lebens erfreut, alle Schmerzen seiner durch Wildererfallen verursachten Verletzungen ignoriert und munter weitergelebt.
Die menschlichen Beobachter("Tierhüter") wollten ihn schon "erlösen"....

Ein Mensch an seiner statt, hätte sich mindestens das Leben genommen.

Alles nur eine Frage wie wichtig man Schmerz, Stress und ähnliche Begleiterscheinungen des Lebens nimmt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

@Dorschbremse 
der nächgste Halbsatz relativiert nichts, denn für die Kernaussage ist das "wo" egal.
Auch ob du das mit den höheren Gehirnstrukturen kommentierst oder nicht, spielt in der Aussage keine Rolle.
Zu beachten alleinig ist für mich, dass die Tiergesundheitsdienste,  behördlich zu sehen und bei uns regional den Landratsämtern zugeordnet, dies so betrachten und dies ihren Handlungsentscheidungen zugrunde liegt. Der Tiergesundheitsdienst wird auch von Gericht als Sachverständige bei der Frage nach Tierquälerei, auch bei Fischen, eingesetzt.
Das von manchen Anglern immer noch laut rausgerufene "wissenhaftlich bewiesen empfinden Fische keinen Schmerz", verbunden mit der Forderung, konsequent dementsprechend auch angeln zu dürfen, ist, ersichtlich in der Darstellung der zuständigen Behörden, Ämtern u.ä., nicht haltbar.
Es wäre klug und ratsam, mit der gelebten Praxis des Angeln behutsam umzugehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ersichtlich in der Darstellung der zuständigen Behörden, Ämtern u.ä.




Dass in Behörden und Ämter auch nur Leute arbeiten, die PETA und ähnlichen Organisationen zugetan sind oder sogar Mitglied, mindestens aber anfällig für deren Propaganda, ist ja nichts Neues.

Immerhin ist gerade angesagt irgendwie "Öko", "Grün" oder sonstwie zu sein. Mainstream halt.

Für das angebliche Schmerzempfinden gibt es immer noch keine stichhaltigen Beweise und auch in deinen Links stehen nur Vermutungen und Herleitungen.
Besonders auch von jemandem, der die Jagd als Hobby am liebsten verbieten lassen würde.

Schade nur, dass solche Typen in den Medien eine Plattform finden!
Aber die gehören ja auch zum Mainstream und da schließt sich der Kreis dann wieder.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es wäre klug und ratsam, mit der gelebten Praxis des Angeln behutsam umzugehen.



Und im vorauseilendem Gehorsam sind die Angelruten der Entsorgung zuzuführen... Klar! 

Die einschlägige Rechtssprechung lautet dahingehend- und dementsprechend verhalte ich mich! 

Was hier oder andernorts propagiert/ als Mantra vorgebetet wird geht mir peripher am Pöppes lang.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass in Behörden und Ämter auch nur Leute arbeiten, die PETA und ähnlichen Organisationen zugetan sind oder sogar Mitglied, mindestens aber anfällig für deren Propaganda, ist ja nichts Neues.



Diesen Eindruck hatten ich und einige andere im Januar diesen Jahres beim verlängern des Scheines beim auch. Die junge blasse Gestalt auf dem Stuhl betonte auffällig
die Frage "Vorstrafen wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz hamm se nich ?", und hatte einen ganz bösartigen Blick. Besonders geschockt war die Dame im Raum wohl,als eine Anglerin ihren Lappen zur Verlängerung vorlegte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2019)

Ja die Ämter sind inzwischen indoktriniert von NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten.

Jeder Beamte zieht solche Typen als "Experten" heran.

Ein Zeichen dafür, dass die "gute" Lobbyarbeit machen im Gegensatz zu unserem Verband!

Warum werden die nicht nach ihrer Meinung zu allem, was sich in und an den Gewässern so abspielt, gefragt?


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
> 
> Schmerz und Stress werden nur in der Jammermentalität der Menschen in den Vordergrund gerückt!
> 
> Tiere gehen da ganz unbeeindruckt mit um.....



Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Naur ist absolut grausam und brutal. Da werden von Insekten z.B. Beutetiere nur bewegungsunfähig gemacht, anschließend ein Ei auf die Beute gelegt und anschließend vom Sprößling langsam bei lebendigem Laib aufgefressen. Raubtiere lassen ihre Nachwuchs an lebenden Beutetieren das Töten der Beute, teils über einen sehr langen Zeitraum, üben.

Ich sehe uns Menschen (Angler) da auch nur als einem Teil der Natur.

Zum Schmezenpfinden: Bin kein Wissenschaftler, habe aber erlebt, wie ein kleiner Dorsch vo mir abgehakt wurde, nach wiedereintauchen in die Ostsee hat er sich unverzüglich auf den Beifänger gestürzt, der noch neben dem Boot im Wasser war. Da kann das Schmerzenpfinden nicht all zu weit her sein.

Zum lebenden Köderfisch, als das noch erlaubt war, habe ich in meinem damaligen Vereinstümpel häufiger Rotaugen und -federn mit Einstichloch unter der Rückenflosse gefangen. Denke, diese Fische waren letzendlich froh, dass der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt war.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und im vorauseilendem Gehorsam sind die Angelruten der Entsorgung zuzuführen... Klar!
> 
> Die einschlägige Rechtssprechung lautet dahingehend- und dementsprechend verhalte ich mich!
> 
> Was hier oder andernorts propagiert/ als Mantra vorgebetet wird geht mir peripher am Pöppes lang.



??? Entweder ich verstehe dich nicht oder du mich nicht.
Aber kontextkompatibel ist deins auf meins nicht.
Irgendwie sinnfremd. Sorry ...

Ich spreche nicht von vorauseilendem Gehorsam, nichts was Angelruten Einmotten nur annähernd sieht, sondern rate dazu in DEINEM SINNE, sich der gemäß einschlägigen Rechtssprechung zu verhalten.
Das drück mein von dir zitierter Satz aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Zeichen dafür, dass die "gute" Lobbyarbeit machen im Gegensatz zu unserem Verband!



So hat eine Partei doch auch begonnen ... in kleinen Schritten. Mehr kann man hier (vielleicht auch besser so) nicht schreiben,da es sonst politisch wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Alles, besonders natürlich in Bayern, von PETrA und Konsorten unterwandert.
Das erklärt alles. Wie einfach doch die Welt ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2019)

Eher von Kaisern,und Kaiserchen War Spaß!


----------



## chef (22. Juni 2019)

https://i2.wp.com/www.angeln-greifswald.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Fisch1.jpg?w=800
Wenn da also auch nur ein in winzigen Prozentpunkten ähnliches Schmerzempfinden da wäre, was wäre dann mit den Fischen am Boden dieses Bottichs?

a- Nichts, stört mich auch nicht im geringsten wenn 10 erwachsene Personen auf mir liegen und rumhüpfen
b- Könnten die Fische kurzzeitig mit viel Glück überleben, sterben dann aber einen langsamen, qualvollen Tod aufgrund der körperlichen und psychischen Schäden
c- Sind sofort tot, weil auch ich liegend  keine 700 - 1000 Kg auch nur 1 Sekunde auf mir aushalte

Wer schon mal beim Abfischen oder Besetzen dabei war weiss, dass das gängige Praxis ist und überhaupt keine Folgen hat.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weitere Untersuchungen gehen von bewiesenem Schmerzenpfinden aus.
> Dies wird in Allgemeinmedien, also außerhalb wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen, nicht immer pro Angeln publiziert, was das Bild "Angeln" prägt.
> https://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2018/02/fische-wissen-biologie-peter-wohlleben-natur/seite-2
> https://www.swr.de/swr2/wissen/fisc...24/did=19481312/nid=661224/1sd49il/index.html



Da drehen sich mir die Augen. 
Ein Fisch hat Emotionen.
Und bald haben Fische auch Lieblingsfilme und abbonieren Netflix. Wird dann dadurch bewiesen, dass Fische sich bei bestimmten Filmen im Aquarium in der dem Fernseher zugeneigten Seite aufhalten. 
Das ist so Peta verseucht.
Leider glauben das die Leser tatsächlich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ??? Entweder ich verstehe dich nicht oder du mich nicht.
> Aber kontextkompatibel ist deins auf meins nicht.
> Irgendwie sinnfremd. Sorry ...
> 
> ...



Der Satz den ich von dir zitierte, liest sich furchtbar Duckmäuserisch - unter diesem Aspekt würde ich mich gar nicht mehr ans Wasser setzen, weil das dann gar nicht mehr meinem Hobby entspräche....

Ich gehe Angeln um abzuschalten und zu entspannen- wenn ich mir dabei permanent nen Kopf um irgendwelche Pupserei machen SOLLTE, dann würde das ganze eher belastend für mich!

Also verhalte ich mich gelernt regelkonform (C&R ist eh kein Thema für mich) am Wasser und gut is! 
Auf Diskussionen am Wasser lass ich mich eh nicht ein- kurze Erläuterung, dann eine Nachfrage zu den Personalien - dann gehts vor Gericht weiter-Punkt! 

Dass besoldete Akademiker als benannte Sachverständige (sind zum Großteil nicht die besten ihres Fachs) vor Gericht "baden gehen" ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme! 
Drum rate ich dazu, die Rechtschutzversicherung nicht zu billig zu wählen


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Aha .. dann lass mich aber abschließend anmerken, dass dieser mein von dir zitierte Satz nicht isoliert da steht, sondern in einem Kontext Vorsätze und Vorpostings gelesen werden muss und dann auch verstanden werden kann.
Deine Interpretation des von dir isoliert gesehenen Satzes trifft dies bei Weiten nicht annähernd.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juni 2019)

Laut Aussage eines mir bekannten Vereinsvorsitzenden, der juristisch nicht ganz unbegabt ist, wäre der lebende Köderfisch und C&R auch nicht automatisch legal, wenn Fische nachweislich keinen Schmerz spüren könnten.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Laut Aussage eines mir bekannten Vereinsvorsitzenden, der juristisch nicht ganz unbegabt ist, wäre der lebende Köderfisch und C&R auch nicht automatisch legal, wenn Fische nachweislich keinen Schmerz spüren könnten.



Schmerzempfinden war ja auch nicht der Grund, warum der lebende Köderfisch verboten wurde.

Verboten wurde der Setzkescher und der lebende Köderfisch weil man dem Fisch ein Stressempfinden zugesprochen hat und das mit dem Verbot reduzieren/ausschließen wollte.Ich habe bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Sportfischerprüfung sogar noch gelernt, wie der lebende Köderfisch richtig angeködert wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Sportfischerprüfung sogar noch gelernt, wie der lebende Köderfisch richtig angeködert wird.



Du bist also staatlich ausgebildeter Lebendköfiangler!

Gute Voraussetzung für eine stressfreie Kontrolle.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Laut Aussage eines mir bekannten Vereinsvorsitzenden, der juristisch nicht ganz unbegabt ist, wäre der lebende Köderfisch und C&R auch nicht automatisch legal, wenn Fische nachweislich keinen Schmerz spüren könnten.




Legal ist, was den geltenden Rechtsnormen entspricht - nicht was ein Einzelner meint daraus interpretieren zu können (müssen) 
Die Rechtsprechung ist diesbezüglich auch(Gottseidank) recht eindeutig, was den Anglern auch eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit gibt. 

Diese "Schmerzdiskussion" wurde von berufenen Stellen zur genüge geführt und gehört abgehakt....

Ausgerechnet in einem Forum für unser Hobby Angeln immer wieder jemandem das rhetorische Büßerhemd überstreifen zu wollen finde ich abstrus!


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du bist also staatlich ausgebildeter Lebendköfiangler!
> 
> Gute Voraussetzung für eine stressfreie Kontrolle.



Habe tatsächlich bis vor einigen Jahren noch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Hechtangeln mit lebendem Köderfisch hier in NRW gehabt.

Dabei handelte es sich um einen stark verkrautetem Baggersee mit gutem (groß)Hechtbestand. Man konnte damals die Stadt Düsseldorf davon überzeugen, dass die unwirtschftlichen Großhechte am besten mit lebendem Köderfisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen sind.  Alles zum wohle der Allgemeinheit.   

Leider wollte später die Rot/Grüne Landesregierung da nicht mehr mitspieen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Wer hat ein Büßerhemd an oder will es überstreifen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Büßerhemd an oder will es überstreifen?



Na sicher doch die:



u-see fischer schrieb:


> r die Rot/Grüne Landesregierung


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

und der/die/das versucht das augerechnet in diesem Anglerforum?


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Jeder der hier als angeblicher Angler auftritt und gegen das Angeln an sich agiert und argumentiert..... oder der "Gegenseite" Argumente frei Haus liefert!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Das klingt zu einfach; im Sinne einer offenen Diskussion wären Reiter und Ross zu nennen ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Nö- zum Gruppenbashing? 

Sobald es so ernst wird, dass es die Forenregeln tangiert, wird es im Nicht öffentlichen Bereich abgehandelt! 

Ansonsten sind die Diskussionen offen für Alle! 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich diesen Personen keinen Gegenwind geben darf!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Gruppenbashing?
Wenn jemand z.B. von PETrA anwesend sein sollte, darf das offen dargelegt werden. Und solange das Auseinandersetzen hier mit diesen Personen regelkonform ist, dann kann es nur befruchtend sein. Also in deinem Sinne: offen für Alle.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juni 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Schmerzempfinden war ja auch nicht der Grund, warum der lebende Köderfisch verboten wurde.
> 
> Verboten wurde der Setzkescher und der lebende Köderfisch weil man dem Fisch ein Stressempfinden zugesprochen hat und das mit dem Verbot reduzieren/ausschließen wollte.Ich habe bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Sportfischerprüfung sogar noch gelernt, wie der lebende Köderfisch richtig angeködert wird.


Bei seiner Ausführung ging es darum, dass Wildtieren nur mit vernünftigen Grund ein Schaden zugefügt werden darf und es in dem Fall wie die Beschädigung eines Gegenstands nicht um Leid und Stress geht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gruppenbashing?
> Wenn jemand z.B. von PETrA anwesend sein sollte, darf das offen dargelegt werden. Und solange das Auseinandersetzen hier mit diesen Personen regelkonform ist, dann kann es nur befruchtend sein. Also in deinem Sinne: offen für Alle.



Hier wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner outen - weder offen, noch bei den Forenbetreibern... 
Von daher ist ein offenes Aufeinandertreffen mehr als nur unwahrscheinlich! 
(Gottseidank - welche arme Sau sollte das denn moderieren?)


----------



## Seele (22. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> (Gottseidank - welche arme Sau sollte das denn moderieren?)



Ja du natürlich


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Tja - wer Kollegen hat........


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Juni 2019)

braucht die P. .a nicht fürchten


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Also nur Vermutung von dir?!
Oder ist jeder, 
der hier nicht der Meinung ist, 
dass man in das dickgeschriebene Schreien, Fische kennen keinen Schmerz, einstimmen muss, 
dass alle Ämter, Behörden, Justiz, Wissenschaft und Politik von Angelfeinden unterwandert,
dass wenn Angeln erlaubt, alles damit erlaubt sein muss
dass es unkameradschaftlicht ist, auf Neues hingewiesen nach dessen Literatur zu fragen,
verdächtig und ein Totengräber des Hobbys?


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also nur Vermutung von dir?!
> Oder ist jeder,
> der hier nicht der Meinung ist,
> dass man in das dickgeschriebene Schreien, Fische kennen keinen Schmerz, einstimmen muss,
> ...


Ganz genau so ist es


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. Juni 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei seiner Ausführung ging es darum, dass Wildtieren nur mit vernünftigen Grund ein Schaden zugefügt werden darf und es in dem Fall wie die Beschädigung eines Gegenstands nicht um Leid und Stress geht.



Und wie ist dann der quasi Totalschaden des Gegenstandes Fisch beim Angeln mit  totem Köderfisch zu begründen? 

Wie auch immer, @Dorschbremse hat völlig recht, ihr könnt Euch hier Eure Moralvostellungen um die Ohren hauen bis einer blutet, es gibt eben inzwischen nicht wenige, und die werden immer mehr, in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft die haben da noch ganz andere Vorstellungen. Mit Kulturgut braucht den keiner kommen. 
Geht lieber Angeln nach Eurer Facon, als andere Angler hier als Tierquäler hinzustellen. Das geht nämlich bei kontinuierlicher Argumentation schnell gegen Euch selbst, weil gegen das Angeln an sich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Letzter Satz obig ist ja der entscheidende für mich: Wer die Überprüfung seines Handelns durch die eigene Rückschlussforderung eines untergeordneten Aspekts, der in der Tat sachlich inkosequent erscheint, auf das übergeordnete Handeln provoziert, argumentiert nicht zur Freiheit seines Hobbys sondern zum Angelverbot.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Das ist mir zu viel Schwarz /Weiß! 

Schwarz- Weiß- Denken im Übermaß kann zu Depressionen führen- ein offizielles gesundes Maß gibt es auch nicht dafür!
Die Welt ist jedoch bunt und bleibt es hoffentlich auch! 

Meine Einstellung dazu ist:

Wir sind hier in einem Forum auf Hobbyniveau - sprich- Amateure (was voraussetzt, dass man sich aus Leidenschaft mit etwas beschäftigt). 
Die Klientel spiegelt den Querschnitt der Gesellschaft- jung/alt bzw vom Arbeiter über Akademiker bis hin zu Rentnern. 

Uns eint also ein gemeinsames Interesse, ein Wissensdurst - UND- die Tatsache, dass die allermeisten eine Prüfung zur Ausübung des Hobbys abgelegt haben (also wissen, was se dürfen und was nicht!).

Natürlich unterliegt auch das Angeln einer steten Veränderung - wie die anderen Lebensbereiche auch!
Und auch dort verändert sich nicht grundsätzlich ins Positive! 

Und es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ausgerechnet hier fortwährend gegeneinander gearbeitet wird. Warum sich manche wie auf dem Hundeplatz gegenseitig deckeln oder beißen müssen. Warum angebliche Fachleute, Angelkings, oder Angelpolitiker hier Fachvorträge halten und im Nachgang weder nachhaltig (und verständlich) erklären wollen noch die Geduld aufbringen, die 55ste Nachfrage zu beantworten - sind die nicht in Fachforen (nur Fachleute) besser aufgehoben? 
Red Adair sagte mal treffend - 
If you can't stand the heat- stay out of the kitchen! 

Es könnt' so einfach sein!


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Und wie ist dann der quasi Totalschaden des Gegenstandes Fisch beim Angeln mit  totem Köderfisch zu begründen?


Das weiß ich nicht mehr im Detail, kann aber gerne nachfragen, wenn es dich interessiert. Bei der Diskussion ging es ursprünglich darum, ob man von der Fischereibehörde eine Genehmigung für lebende Köfis bekommen kann und anscheinend ist schon das Fangen und Hältern von Köderfischen nur legal, wenn sie auf die eine oder andere Art über den Jordan gehen, also nichts mit Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Mikesch (22. Juni 2019)

Wurden die Untersuchungen zum Schmerzempfinden von Lynne Sneddon nicht von Pexxx finanziert?



Nehmt doch Wattebällchen statt Haken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Schwarz/Weiß oder bunt .. auch da sind wir beinander!

Bunt wird es aber erst, wenn verschiedene Meinungen gleichberechtigt geäußert werden dürfen.

In diesem Tröd ist dem aber leider nicht so ... der Anglergegner ist schnell ausgemacht und als Moralapostel geketzert, seine andere oder auch nur differenziertere (Zwischenform der rethorischen Farbenlehre, denn es ergibt sich einen neue Farbe)  Äußerung verraten ihn.

Kompliziert wird die Farbenlehre, wenn dann eine dargebrachte Sichtweise aus einer anderen Richtung her angedacht wird. Das erscheint einigen grau und wird ins schwarz/weiß geschoben.

Und Wissensdurst willst du?  Auch da sind wir beinander!

In diesem Tröd ist es aber leider nicht so ... der scheinbare Angler, der angebliche Angler, der unkameradschaftliche,  darf nicht nachfragen bei aufgestellten Thesen, wohl damit diese fett und groß geschrieben heilig und unantastbar apostuliert stehen. 

Farbenlehre ist was schönes, auch im Hobbybereich!
Es fehlt hier im Tröt aber der Mut.

Es könnt' so einfach sein! 

Auch da sind wir beinander!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... der scheinbare Angler, der angebliche Angler, der unkameradschaftliche, darf nicht nachfragen bei aufgestellten Thesen, wohl damit diese fett und groß geschrieben heilig und unantastbar apostuliert stehen.




Eigentlich schon- und das EIGENTLICH steht dort nur, weil wir hier lediglich schreiben (was so elendig nüchtern und trocken rüberkommt- keiner eine Mimik oder Tonlage erkennen kann, damit man zwischen Spaß, Ernst, Ironie unterscheiden kann) und da kann leider zuviel (fehl-)interpretiert werden.

Manchmal wünschte ich, man könnte so "mir nichts-dir nichts" gemeinsam an einem Tisch (natürlich mit einem gepflegten Bierchen vor sich) in Ruhe ausdiskutieren- denn Aug in Aug wirft man sich gegenseitig nicht soviel Mist an den Kopf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon- und das EIGENTLICH steht dort nur, weil wir hier lediglich schreiben (was so elendig nüchtern und trocken rüberkommt- keiner eine Mimik oder Tonlage erkennen kann, damit man zwischen Spaß, Ernst, Ironie unterscheiden kann) und da kann leider zuviel (fehl-)interpretiert werden.
> 
> Manchmal wünschte ich, man könnte so "mir nichts-dir nichts" gemeinsam an einem Tisch (natürlich mit einem gepflegten Bierchen vor sich) in Ruhe ausdiskutieren- denn Aug in Aug wirft man sich gegenseitig nicht soviel Mist an den Kopf.



Da wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2019)

der Gesetzgeber hat ein Gesetz erlassen- weil er es kann und überdies er auch von allem den
vollen Durchblick hat und darum hat sich jeder daran zu halten ohne zu meckern ohne murren
basta !
Wenn sich nicht immer irgend welche Besserwisser dagegen auflehnen würden wäre alles viel
einfacher , ich würde auf einer Scheibe sitzen ,Sonne,Mond und Sterne würden sich um mich drehen
und am Ende würde ich in den Himmel kommen weil ich jeden Scheiß glaube und ohne
nachzudenken jeden von höherer Stelle verzapften Mist befolge .
Amen


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> der Gesetzgeber hat ein Gesetz erlassen- weil er es kann und überdies er auch von allem den
> vollen Durchblick hat und darum hat sich jeder daran zu halten ohne zu meckern ohne murren
> basta !
> Wenn sich nicht immer irgend welche Besserwisser dagegen auflehnen würden wäre alles viel
> ...



Du würdest auf einer Scheibe sitzen, wenn nicht ein Besserwisser den Drang gehabt hätte, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.
Und so ist es hier auch, es reicht nicht -und das auch noch im geschlossenen Kreise- zu behaupten, der Fisch verspürt keinen Schmerz, sondern es muss beweisen werden.
Deswegen ist die Frage nach der Quelle des "2neue wissenschaftliche Standes", der dies beweisen soll, sehr wichtig und nicht unkameradschaftlich.
Wer AMEN am Ende seiner Rede sagt, beweist damit eben Glauben und nur Glauben, und damit dass er gerne auf einer Scheibe sitzen würde.

In Zeiten des Wandels, in denen nur noch 33 % der Bevölkerung der Aussage zustimmt, dass Angeln eine sinnvolle Aktivität ist, und die Bevölkerung mehr für "Öko-Angeln" ist, um das ökologische Gleichgewicht herzustellen, als Angeln als Nahrungserwerb anzusehen, reicht es nicht aus, Freiheits-Parolen zu plärren, die das Angeln sogar schädigen, weil sie implizieren, wenn schon Quälen beim Angeln, dann konsequenterweise auch beim lebendigen Köderfisch , sondern das bewußt umsichtige Angeln. Der wandelnde Zeitgeist ist moralisch und wenn Angler dm etwas entgegensetzen wollen, dann aber eben auch faktisch, was "Schmerzempfinden der Fische"  angeht.


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da drehen sich mir die Augen.
> Ein Fisch hat Emotionen.
> Und bald haben Fische auch Lieblingsfilme und abbonieren Netflix. Wird dann dadurch bewiesen, dass Fische sich bei bestimmten Filmen im Aquarium in der dem Fernseher zugeneigten Seite aufhalten.
> Das ist so Peta verseucht.
> Leider glauben das die Leser tatsächlich.



Na wenn Findet Nemo oder Flipper läuft bestimmt ist das Pflicht.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na wenn Findet Nemo oder Flipper läuft bestimmt ist das Pflicht.....



@hanzz hat über *FISCHE *geredet  .. denn um *FISCHE *geht es hier in dem Tröt


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du würdest auf einer Scheibe sitzen, wenn nicht ein Besserwisser den Drang gehabt hätte, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.
> Und so ist es hier auch, es reicht nicht -und das auch noch im geschlossenen Kreise- zu behaupten, der Fisch verspürt keinen Schmerz, sondern es muss beweisen werden.
> Deswegen ist die Frage nach der Quelle des "2neue wissenschaftliche Standes", der dies beweisen soll, sehr wichtig und nicht unkameradschaftlich.
> Wer AMEN am Ende seiner Rede sagt, beweist damit eben Glauben und nur Glauben, und damit dass er gerne auf einer Scheibe sitzen würde.
> ...


Genau damit zeichnet sich der moderne Mensch aus - Zweifel statt Glaube. Er wagt es zu sagen "ich weiss es nicht" und sucht nach Antworten und Beweisen


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na wenn Findet Nemo oder Flipper läuft bestimmt ist das Pflicht.....


Genau DAS meinte ich damit...

Wird dann dadurch bewiesen, dass Fische sich bei bestimmten Filmen im Aquarium in der dem Fernseher zugeneigten Seite aufhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (23. Juni 2019)

https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...rage/haeufig-betriebene-freizeitaktivitaeten/

Und nach dem Gärtnern kommt das konsumieren,wer hätte das gedacht... Ein wirklich ... ähem Bevölkerung. So isses korrrrrekt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2019)

Im Zusammenhang mit der Beurteilung /Einordnung von Tieren durch Menschen greife ich Profs Posting nochmals auf und hole es nach vorne... 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schmerz und Stress werden nur in der Jammermentalität der Menschen in den Vordergrund gerückt!
> 
> Tiere gehen da ganz unbeeindruckt mit um.
> 
> ...



Der Mensch neigt grundsätzlich dazu, Tieren menschliche Attribute zuzuordnen und greift dabei meist fehl. 
Dem Hund der seine Lefzen anwinkelt wird ein Lächeln und somit Fröhlichkeit unterstellt. 

Der Husky auf YouTube, der seinem Frauchen "Mama" nachjault irgendwelche Charakterzüge angedichtet.... 

Irgendwelche Farb- oder Lichtexperimente mit Aquarienfischen.... 

Unglaublich - - - - das soll alles hochwissenschaftlich sein? 

Tatsächlich ist das meiste auf Konditionierung (Normalsprech- Training) zurück zu führen- 
und das wird ob des angestrebten Ziels/Zwecks gerne mal untern Tisch fallen gelassen..... oder "grad gehen die Mittel für meine Studie/Projekt zu Ende- ich muss ein tolles Zwischenergebnis darstellen, um weitere Mittel zu generieren" kommt auch vor  

Solch gravierende Neuerungen oder elementare Feststellungen von "einfachen Veterinären" - nicht Verhaltensforschern gemeinsam mit Vertretern des neurologischen Gebiets - würde ich nur mit starken Abstrichen Glauben schenken....


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit der Beurteilung /Einordnung von Tieren durch Menschen greife ich Profs Posting nochmals auf und hole es nach vorne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wissenschaftlich ist es, wenn es nach bestimmten Kriterien erforscht wird und wenn es als bewiesen gilt.
Alles andere sind Annahmen und Spekulationen, egal von welcher Seite, Befürworterseite oder Gegnerseite.
Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, egal von der Befürworterseite oder Gegnerseite, endlich aus den Behauptungen herauszugehen und die hier som laut angesprochenen neuen wissenschaftlichen Beweise endlich zu nennen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2019)

Genauso isses!


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2019)

Tieren pauschal die Fähigkeit eines Leiden- und Schmerzempfinden oder auch Emphatie abzuerkennen, ist so sicherlich in der pauschalen Darstellung unzutreffend. Dazu sollte man sich einmal diffenziert mit der aktuellen Verhaltensforschung auseinandersetzen.
Nur weil der Predator sie zu Zwecken des Nahrungserwerbs, Fortpflanzung platt macht, das würde grundsätzlich auch uns Menschen zu bloßen Biomaschinen degradieren.

Merkt man, dass an solchen Argumentatione was nicht stimmt, oder?

Charakterzüge bei Fischen?
Gibt es nicht?
Dann sollte man dann seinen gegenüber in seinen Verhaltenszügen mal etwas beobachten. Da reicht schon der Blick ins heimische Aquarium. Im übrigen ein wesentliche Erfolgsgeheimnis eines jeden Predatoren seine Verhaltenszüge (Charakter) anzupassen oder angelt ihr nur stumpf vor Euch hin?
Mir ist kein Wirbeltier und vllt auch die höchsten Weichtiere bekannt, das einfach nur stumpf vor sich hinvegetiert oder allein reizgesteuert agiert/reagiert und/oder daher regelrecht nur zufällig Nahrung findet oder sich fortpflanzt!

Über Charakterzüge gibt es nichts wissenschaftliches? Das gibt es sogar zu Fischen von höchster Stelle.....https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/i...p_bfm/publ_html/Arlinghaus2014Fragecharakters
Diese Forschung ist Euch offenbar unbekannt!

Es verdichtet sich durchaus zunehmend die Erkenntnis, dass auch höhere Tiere "Leiden oder Schmerzen" und auch Reaktionen in ihrem Verhalten zeigen. Eben mal mehr oder weniger.
Das verbietet aber nicht, dass man keine Fische mehr fangen, himmeln und essen kann und sollte.
Diese grundsätzliche Annahme sollte den Umgang aber auch mit Fischen bestimmen und immer eine abgewogene und angemessene  Entscheidung des was mach ich da eigentlich bestimmen.
In diesem Rahmen bewegt sich die Meinung der Gesellschaft, die Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung.  Weder Wisschenschaft, Gesellschaft und mit ihr die Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung stehen dabei unabhängig im luftleeren Raum, sondern beeinflusst sich gegenseitig. Aus diesem Grunde ist Angeln nämlich grds auch zulässig.

Ja und letztlich ist es gerade ein Wesens- und Charakterzug des Menschen aus seiner Sicht nicht grausam zu sein und emphatisch zu handeln! Will man sich diesen Wesenzug absprechen? Das es hierzu aber Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung bedurfte, das entsprechendes Fehlverhalten sanktioniert, verdeutlicht, dass es wohl auch menschlich Stumpfsinnige gibt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Es verdichtet sich durchaus zunehmend die Erkenntnis, dass auch höhere Tiere "Leiden oder Schmerzen" und auch Reaktionen in ihrem Verhalten zeigen.




Reaktionen zeigen ja.
Es als "Leiden" - in menschlicher Jammermentalität - aufzufassen sicher nicht!

Sonst wären Tiere auch depressiv aber bisher gibt es glaub ich keine belastbare Studie zur Selbstmordrate bei Tieren und insbesondere Fischen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sonst wären Tiere auch depressiv aber bisher gibt es glaub ich keine belastbare Studie zur Selbstmordrate bei Tieren und insbesondere Fischen!



Besonders keine Statistiken über die Selbstmordrate bei Fischen, die sich ertränkt haben ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

Man sollte nicht immer von "Leid" ausgehen, nur weil Meschen in der Situation "leiden" würden!

Menschen "leiden" ja schon wenn es etwa zu warm, zu kalt ist oder die Olle nen anderen hat.

Tiere nehmen alles so wie es kommt und machen einfach weiter.

Im Tierreich gibt es kein Leid im menschlichen Sinne!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

Sagts du, sei dir unbenommen, andere sagen es anders.
Aber bringt uns das weiter?
Privatmeinungen sind nett und unterhaltsam (z.B. Nemo und Flipper als Fische zu sehen oder die Selbstmordrate von Tieren), aber ohne Aussagekraft.
Ein ewiges Hin und Her.

Wo bleiben denn nun die Verweise auf die hier so laut rausgplärrte neueste wissenschaftlichen Forschung, die das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen widerlegt?
Dann kämen wir weiter ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

Mir egal - so wie den Fischen Schmerzen egal sind.
Selbst schwerverletzt nach einem Kormoran- oder Hechtangriff leben sie unbeeindruckt weiter.

Und da es keine tatsächlichen Beweise für Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen(außer von PETA nahestehenden Wissenschaftsideologen) gibt, 
kann man sich eine Diskussion über die Vermenschlichungen wie Leid und Stress erst recht sparen.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2019)

Unzutreffend, hör mit Deiner Jammermentalität auf!

Was bleibt einem verletzten Tier übrig als der Versuch des (unbeeindruckten) Weiterlebens? In die Tierklinik der Muppets oder was? Das belegt in Deinem Sinne rein gar nichts.

Was Du inhaltlich nicht akzeptieren möchtest oder vermenschlichst als unbeeindruckt zu deuteln versuchst, interessiert in der Realität der Erfassung tatsächlich keinen.
Der inhaltliche Rahmen wird durch den Stand der Wissenschenschaft bestimmt und die Überschreitung der Grenzen des zulässigen Schmerz und Leid werden von  § 17 TierSchG vorgegeben. Du missachtest bei Deinem Leugnen von Schmerz und Leid sogar die Konkretisierung durch die Rechtssprechung hierzu.

Wer meint einem Köderfisch durch Zufügung einer Verletzung durch die Nasen- oder Rückenköderung und das anschliessende Angel damit inklusive Auswerfen zumindestens kein Leid zufügen, leugnet das was er selbst schon längst vermuten dürfte.

Es gibt nämlich eine geringere  Eingriffsstufe und das ist der tote Köderfisch, sowie der Kunstköder. Aus diesem Grunde stand die Verwendung des lebenden Ködserfisches lange unter dem Vorbehalt der Erlaubnis. Mithin als ultima ratio, wenn einem Raubfischbestand nicht anders beizukommen ist/war.

In der Abwägung sollte man sich eventuell auch mal daran gewöhnen, dass man eben nicht jeden Fisch fangen kann und muss. Die Jammermentalität um den Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches ist letztlich das, was unerträglich ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

Ganz genau.
Das Recht ist keine feste wissenschaftliche Größe, sondern unterliegt dem Wandel der Zeit und ganz besonders der gesellschaftlichen Ausrichtung des Staates(passt sich dem Mainstream an).
Sonst wäre das Recht überall auf der Welt gleich. 

Menschen haben nunmal eine Jammermentalität(ständig wird geklagt und nie irgendwas gut genug) und versuchen den Tieren dieses auch anzudichten.

Das ist eigentliche Problem!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Wer meint einem Köderfisch durch Zufügung einer Verletzung durch die Nasen- oder Rückenköderung und das anschliessende Angel damit inklusive Auswerfen zumindestens kein Leid zufügen, leugnet das was er selbst schon längst vermuten dürfte.



Definiere Leid, bezogen auf Fische - ohne Begriffe zu verwenden die schon beim Menschen mit negativen Wahrnehmungen belegt sind.

Diese sind ungeeignet weil niemand sicher weiß, was Fische empfinden und ob evtl. das was für uns Schmerz ist, Spaß bei ihnen hervorruft(nur mal so als Beispiel).


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grunde stand die Verwendung des lebenden Ködserfisches lange unter dem Vorbehalt der Erlaubnis. Mithin als ultima ratio, wenn einem Raubfischbestand nicht anders beizukommen ist/war.


Diese Erlaubnis gibt es soweit ich weiß theoretisch noch in jedem Bundesland, wird ab und zu sogar stattgegeben. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht überall.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Der Tod des Fisches zu rein egoistischen Zwecken, wie Du ja schriebst, ist die geringere Eingriffsstufe in das Leben des Fisches? Interessanter Ansatz, auf diese Fährte begibt sich ja nicht einmal das Tierschutzgesetz.


Der Gesetzgeber geht davon aus, dass der lebende Köfi länger anhaltende Schmerzen nach Tierschutzgesetz § 17 leidet und der Tote nicht. Lebende Köderfische dürfen ohnehin nicht zurückgesetzt werden, so wie Fische aus dem Setzkescher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2019)

Wissenschaftliche Beweise können Grundlage für Entscheidungen sein, müssen nicht; das ist eine Abwägung verschiedener Aspekte.
Medizinische Vergleiche wie oben gebracht, zeigen, dass Entscheidungen wegen oder trotz wissenschaftlichen Beweisen gefällt werden, nämlich wenn der eine die Heilung im klassichen Medizinverständnis nicht sinnvoll hält und andere aber lesen, dass eben Heilung über Placebos stattfindet.

Weg von dutzenden Beispielen, die nun aus allen Bereichen gebracht werden können, zum Angeln.

Wenn argumentiert wird, dass wenn man angeln darf, dann auch den lebendigen Köderfisch verwenden sollte, denn entweder ich füge Schmerz zu, dann eben beim Drillen und somit konsequenterweise auch beim Köfi oder aber sagt, dass wenn Angeln schmerzfrei für Fisch ist, muss das andere auch so sein, verkennt ein Detail aus dem Gesetz, des § 17 TierSchG:
Auch wenn Drill Schmerz für den Fisch bedeuten kann, ist es gesetzlich erlaubt, da das Zufügen von Schmerz über einen vernünftigen Grund erlaubt ist. Das Gesetz impliziert nicht, dass Angeln schmerzfrei für den Fisch ist. Es ist eine Abwägung, die pro Angeln gefallen ist; Günde dazu werden laufend diskutiert und stehen auf dem Prüfstand wie u.a. Nahrungserwerb, Tradition, Kulturgut, jetzt ganz aktuell auch in der Gesellschaft das "ökologisches  Gleichgewicht". Auf die Gründe soll hier nicht eingegangen werden, es wäre aber ein eigenes Thema wert.
Beim Einsatz eines Köderfisches sieht der Gesetzgeber sogar einen "vernünftige Grund", der das Töten des Köfis erlaubt, gemäß § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG, aber beim "lebendigen Köderfisch" wird das Zufügen von Schmerz auf Dauer vorrangig gesehen und die Verwendung verboten. Gerichte stufen die Verwendung des lebendigen Köderfisches als Tierquälerei gemäß § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG ("wer [] einem Wirbeltierlänger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt.").

Man muss kein Moralist sein und auch nicht das Angeln aufhören, wenn man beim Drillen eines Fisches einen vernünftigen Grund des Zufügen von Schmerz gemäß § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchGzugrunde legt, aber bei Verwendung eines lebendigen Köderfisches den § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG sieht.

Deswegen ist die Sichtweise, das eine ist erlaubt und (dennoch) das andere nicht, logisch und das Handeln danach durchaus auch wertbeständig was Angeln angeht, also erhält unser Hobby.


----------



## thanatos (24. Juni 2019)

wissen und glauben oder Erfahrungen machen ????
wie würde ich mich verhalten wenn es mir wie dem Fisch erginge ??????????
Beispiel : Ich passe nicht auf und die Dornen eines Gewächses bohren sich in meine Haut -
verdammt tut dat weh und wer zerrt nun weiter um los zu kommen bis die Dornen abbrechen oder der
Busch entwurzelt ist ??? Ich nicht !!! aber der Fisch am Haken zieht bis ihm die" Puste " ausgeht.
Mit dem Köderfisch ist das wohl nicht anders er schwimmt hin und her - würde er es tun wenn
er so wie ich empfinden würde ? -wenn ja könnte ich gleich´ nen abgelebten nehmen


----------



## thanatos (24. Juni 2019)

@ Toni_1962
Placebos helfen mit Sicherheit - aber nur bei Hypochondern


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juni 2019)

Okay- die echten Argumente ham wa nu alle abgearbeitet - nu verlassen wir den ernsthaften Bereich und beginnen mit den hinkenden Vergleichen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Toni_1962
> Placebos helfen mit Sicherheit - aber nur bei Hypochondern


Diesen Vergleich hat @bastido gebracht, aber eben insofern fälschlicherweise verwendet, da Placebos eben in der Medizin tatsächlich eingesetzt wird zur Heilung, öftes als vermutet gestützt auf wissenschftliche Erkenntnisse. Sogesehen hinkt der Vergleich nicht, sondern stell ein Vorlage dar, zu zeigen, wie er argumentiert wird und aus Wissenschaft Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Ein sehr interessantes Beispiel in vieler Hinsicht, das @bastido gebracht hat.

Das ist aber generell das Problem hier im Tröt, indem viele diskutieren, ohne wirkliches Interesse daran, sich auf Gegenargumente und Informationen einzulassen. Auf Vorpostings wird geantwortet ohne diese ganz gelesen zu haben, aus Vorpostings wird lediglich ein Satz zusammenhangslos zitiert, der kontext-isoliert dann komplett falch interpretiert usw.
Manchmal wäre es sehr sinnvoll, die Postings in der Reihenfolge zu lesen und erst dann zu antworten, denn vieles ist schon dargeleg und es wäre sinnvoller, das dann auch im weiteren zu berücksichtigen. Dieses dialektische Diskutieren um sich in der Erkenntis weiterzu entwickeln und gegenseitig zu befruchten, fehlt mir hier im AB zunehmend.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Okay- die echten Argumente ham wa nu alle abgearbeitet - nu verlassen wir den ernsthaften Bereich und beginnen mit den hinkenden Vergleichen.....


Ich bin mal gespannt, ob hier irgendwann godwins law eintritt


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juni 2019)

Kleine Inventur gemacht - wir ham bloß "Murphys Law" vorrätig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du würdest auf einer Scheibe sitzen, wenn nicht ein Besserwisser den Drang gehabt hätte, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.
> Und so ist es hier auch, es reicht nicht -und das auch noch im geschlossenen Kreise- zu behaupten, der Fisch verspürt keinen Schmerz, sondern es muss beweisen werden.
> Deswegen ist die Frage nach der Quelle des "2neue wissenschaftliche Standes", der dies beweisen soll, sehr wichtig und nicht unkameradschaftlich.
> Wer AMEN am Ende seiner Rede sagt, beweist damit eben Glauben und nur Glauben, und damit dass er gerne auf einer Scheibe sitzen würde.
> ...



Sorry, aber warum muss man beweisen, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet?
Warum nicht umgekehrt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warum muss man beweisen, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet?
> Warum nicht umgekehrt?



Die zweite Frage stellt sich insofern nicht, da hier im Thread ja laut geschrieben wurde, dass nach neuestem wisschenschaftlichen Stand Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Also scheint es ja dazu Beweise zu geben, und genau diese wären nun endlich und somit hilfreich zu nennen!

Die Antwort auf die erste Frage ergibt sich nun logisch: Wer sagt und argumentiert, dass es neueste Beweise gibt, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden, muss dies auch dann bringen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warum muss man beweisen, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet?
> Warum nicht umgekehrt?




Genau.

Es wird einfach unterstellt, dass alle Tiere gefälligst zu fühlen haben wie Menschen aber es gibt keinen Beweis dafür!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Die Diskussion pervertiert.
Wer sich auf Beweise beruft, soll dies endlich bringen und nicht nach Gegenbeweisen fragen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion pervertiert.
> Wer sich auf Beweise beruft, soll dies elich bringen und nicht nach Gegenbeweisen fragen lassen.




Sorry, aber diverse Studien wurden auch in der Vergangenheit bereits gepostet.
Das sich ein Bundesland oder auch der Bundesstaat sich nicht bei dem aktuellen Mainstream genötigt fühlt das TSG erneut zu ändern sollte jedem einleuchten.
Beweise hin oder her...

Der Fehler wurde vor Jahrzehnten gemacht, abgesegnet vom VDSF etc.

Dennoch das Hintertürchen vernünftiger Grund offen gelassen, gegen den Forderungen der Tierschutzverbände.

Heute spielt auch die wissenschaftliche Arbeit keine Rolle mehr. Lobby- Vorwürfe etc.
Heute ist Mainstream angesagt ..gegen Wissenschaft.
Nemo & Co. Bambisyndrom, Insektensterben etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diverse Studien wurden auch in der Vergangenheit bereits gepostet.
> Das sich ein Bundesland oder auch der Bundesstaat sich nicht bei dem aktuellen Mainstream genötigt fühlt das TSG erneut zu ändern sollte jedem einleuchten.
> Beweise hin oder her...



Ich stelle erneut die Frage nach der hier so laut rausgeplärrten neuen wissenschftlichen Studie! Irgendwie scheint das ja nur ein Geschrei ohne Substanz gewesen zu sein! Peinlich, wenn dem so sei!

Ein Bundesland kann das TSG nicht ändern., solltest du die föderalistischen Bundesländer meinen.

Das TSG muss diffenziert gesehen werden, ich habe das weiter vorne erklärt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ih stelle erneut die Frage nach der hier so laut rausgeplärrten neuen wissenschftlichen Studie! Irgendwie scheint das ja nur ein Geschrei ohne Substanz gewesen zu sein! Peinlich, wenn dem so sei!
> 
> Ein Bundesland kann das TSG nicht ändern., solltest du die föderalistischen Bundesländer meinen.
> 
> Das TSG muss diffenziert gesehen werden, ich habe das weiter vorne erklärt.



Wenn man von Schmerz und Leid spricht kann man nur den Vergleich mit menschlichen Gefühle heran ziehen. Diese hat Dr. Arlinghaus bei Fischen weitestgehend widerlegt.
Weitestgehend daher weil Fische nicht sprechen können und uns ihr Leid etc. mitteilen können.
Da muss man jetzt auch nicht drauf rumreiten, dass der Kollege diese Studie nicht posten kann oder will.
In keiner Diskussion muss man Berge von Studien mit sich führen um seine Aussagen zu belegen. Das würde jede Diskussion sprengen.

Klar muss das TSG differenziert gesehen werden.
Die Auslegung unterliegt halt nun mal auch der Moral und Ethik der entsprechenden Gesellschaft.
Thema vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn hier nur geplärrt wird, dann musste dich wohl oder übel in einem Fachforum anmelden - dieses Forum wendet sich in der Hauptsache an Hobbyangler. 

Rechtsberatung darf hier ebenfalls nicht geleistet werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Achso .. in einem Hobbyforum darf also laut geschrien werden, dass nach neuesten wissenschftlichen Stand Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden, aber wenn man dann nach den Beleg dieses neuesten wissenschftlichen Stand fragt, dann soll man in ein Fachforum? Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!

Rechtsbertung ist weder gebracht noch angedacht, sondern die Zugrundelegung vom TSG von mir dargestellt, warum man einen Fisch drillen darf, einen KÖFI zum Angeln töten, aber einen KÖFI zum Angeln nicht lebendig anhaken darf. Dneke doch, das ist grundlegend in einer Diksussion, die etwas sachgerecht und informtiv verlaufen soll.
Aber mir scheint, das überfordert ... oder?

Nicht böse gemeinte Frage  : Hast du eigentlich meine Begründung laut TSG oben gelesen oder nur beim ersten Satz Placebo, den ich nicht mal ins Spiel brachte, hängengeblieben?

PS:
Mein Begriff "laut schreien" und "Plärren" bezieht sich darauf:


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn dies eigentlich nicht meine Art ist, brüll ich es Euch also jetzt einfach mal ins Gesicht:
> *FISCHE HABEN; NACH AKTUELLEM WISSENSCHAFTLICHEN STAND KEIN SCHMERZEMPFINDEN!!!*



wenn nun weiteren Postings meinen, die nach eigenen Angabe gebrüllte Aussage ist beständig, so will ich diese nun endlich belegt sehen.


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese Erlaubnis gibt es soweit ich weiß theoretisch noch in jedem Bundesland, wird ab und zu sogar stattgegeben. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht überall.



NRW hat diese Möglichkeit vor einiger Zeit gestrichen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juni 2019)

Das sind definitiv keine neue Erkenntnisse - das sind Aussagen, die seit Mitte der 00er Jahre wiederholt von Gutachtern in mehreren Gerichtsprozessen getätigt wurden..... denen etliche Gerichte bis heute folgen.

Sofern das alles an dir vorbei gegangen sein sollte (sowohl in den Diskussionen hier als auch in etlichen Printmedien)- Pech! 

Nur weil hier jemand pocht und krakeelt, werd ich nen SD tun und meine Freizeit dafür hergeben zu recherchieren, aufbereiten, durchkauen und mundgerecht servieren. 

Kannst n Eis drauf essen, dass etliche andere hier das ähnlich sehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Ich will nichts von dir @Dorschbremse, sondern von denen die behaupten, es sei bewiesen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Arlinghais 2013 ist nicht mehr relevant und auch nicht Stand derer, die es anders wissenschaftlich sehen und gutachterlich danach handeln (behördlich Tierämter); Link hierzu habe ich aber mundgerecht serviert.

Aber was entscheidend ist, ist die Frage nach der Verwendung des lebendigen Köderfisches. *Das *ist das Thema, auch wenn es manchen schwerfällt beim Thema zu bleiben und wenn, den roten Faden weiter zu halten und zu diskutieren. Hierzu wäre die Einlassung des Unterschieds im §17 1. und 2.b zunächst relevant. Habe ich doch verständlich mundgerecht serviert, nachdem ein anderer user mit  Recht vorherig darauf dezent bereits hingewiesen hat.

Zum angedichteten Pech meinerseits:
Die Urteile der Gerichte zur *Verwendung des lebendigen Köfis* sind *ausnahmslos *nach TSG 17 2.b (volksmündlich "Tierquälerei") erfolgt. (Dies ist eben zu §17 1. zu unterscheiden, weitere Erläuterungen sind bereits erfolgt).
Bei Bedarf, auch wenn wir hier kein Fachforum sind und faktisches die "Eisesser" hier sowieso nicht interessieren, werde ich servieren.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juni 2019)

Die Diskussion um den Köfi an sich war längst durch - es drehte sich nurmehr um das sogenannte Schmerzempfinden der Fische...

Wir Angler sind dazu gehalten /verpflichtet, uns an die geltenden Richtlinien und Normen im Umgang mit den Fischen zu halten. 

Diese Richtlinien und Normen messen sich mit dem sogenannten "gelebten Recht" in Form von standardisierten Handlungsvorgaben oder in Prozessen per Definition oder durch Gutachter/Gutachten. 

Was wir Angler wünschen, denken oder meinen ist für diesen Personenkreis absolut unerheblich. 
Aber wir haben uns dran zu halten, was uns im Umkehrschluss auch sowas wie eine Rechtssicherheit gibt. (Ja, es ist eine merkwürdige /gewöhnungsbedürftige Art von Geben und Nehmen - aber so funktioniert unser Staat nunmal. Staatsbürgerkunde ist mein Steckenpferd ) 

Wartet noch ein oder zwei Jahrzehnte "Vereinheitlichung europäischen Rechts" ab - da wird sich sicherlich auch was in Sachen Fischerei /Angeln tun- die kümmern sich nicht bloß um Führerscheine /Kindergeld und Co...

Irgendwann wird sich eine anders formulierte Richtlinie ergeben- natürlich international bzw auf EU-Ebene erarbeitet - an die wir uns genauso zu halten haben, egal ob sie uns schmeckt oder nicht! 

Da können wir hier heiße Luft (oder neudeutsch "Treibhausgase") produzieren wie wir wollen- s bringt nüscht!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2019)

Nurmal so angemerkt...

....erst wird ne fast 10jährige Threadleiche (wie so oft in letzter Zeit) ausgebuddelt und dann daraus ne Fachsimpelei gebacken, ob Fische nun schmerzempfindlich sind oder nicht.

Ich glaub eher, hier haben einige arge Entzugserscheinungen.
Männers...geht lieber angeln oder Eis essen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

@Dorschbremse, jetzt sind wir uns wieder einig  (möglicherweise bis auf den kleinen Unterschied, dass es für mich dann doch interessant ist, relevante Differenzierungen in dem, was, wie und warum wir rechtlich so handeln müssen, zu betrachten. )

@Bimmelrudi Was die Eisesser zusätzlich zum Eisessen machen, weiß ich nicht, ich aber war statt Eisessen gestern abend eine Seeforelle angeln (siehe Bachforellen-Thread  ) und dann noch einen Mönch im Biergarten zu rate ziehen


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ich aber war statt Eisessen gestern abend eine Seeforelle angeln



Hast du der armen Forelle Schmerzen zugefügt ?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Juni 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nurmal so angemerkt...
> 
> ....erst wird ne fast 10jährige Threadleiche (wie so oft in letzter Zeit) ausgebuddelt und dann daraus ne Fachsimpelei gebacken, ob Fische nun schmerzempfindlich sind oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Hm, wenn dich das Thema nicht mehr interessiert, kannst du es einfach ignorieren anstatt es abzuwerten.

 Ich denke, das Thema war nie tot und wird im Ausland rege und legal praktiziert. Auch von Deutschen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hast du der armen Forelle Schmerzen zugefügt ?


Womöglich laut Par 17 1. TSG, aber wenn dann nicht nachhaltig nach Par. 17 2.b TSG.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Thema war nie tot und wird im Ausland rege und legal praktiziert. Auch von Deutschen.



Darum gehts aber nicht...in Deutschland gibt es nunmal dieses Verbot, aus und fertig.

Seit 29 Jahren darf ich keinen lebendigen Köfi hier mehr nutzen, und jetzt auf einmal solls in mir rumoren nur weil es in andren Ländern weiterhin gestattet ist?
Wo ist das Problem dieses plötzlich nicht mehr akzeptieren zu wollen? Fangen tote Köfis neuerdings hierzulande nix mehr?
Hierzulande sind auch etliche Dinge erlaubt die im Ausland nicht zulässig sind, komischerweise schreit dort aber keiner nach globaler Gleichberechtigung.

Verdammt, zu Ostzeiten hab ich sogar ganz legal Frösche als Köder benutzt....darf ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Solche Diskussionen sind müßig und man sollte sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann auch noch Wurm und Made verboten wird..gerade in der heutigen Zeit mit all dem Gegenwind.


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2019)

ja das Thema GESETZE - sich an jedes halten ?
besser sich nicht erwischen lassen ,aber andere anschwärzen weil sie mit der Methode eben
mehr Erfolg haben ( ich meine nicht Fischwilderei , da bin ich auch recht intolerant )
wie sich jeder entscheidet muß er mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen ,ob Köfi oder C&R, etc ,ich
muß nicht gut finden was andere Angler machen - aber es geht mich nix an .


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2019)

Die drei Affen lassen grüßen.
Ich mag sie.
Als ob es mir darum ginge, dass jemand mit nem lebenden Köfi mehr fängt (tut er meiner Meinung nach beim Hechtangeln noch nicht mal). Genau den Aspekt brachte kürzlich ein Jungangler bei uns, ist mir doch vollkommen latte wer was fängt. Mir ginge es ausschließlich darum, dass ich es für unangemessen halte. Aber Gesetze übertreten und dann noch anderen Anglern die Moral abverlangen einem die Treue zu halten und das gefälligst zu dulden gefällt mir besonders gut.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mike- (30. Juli 2019)

Ich musste mir letztens vom Mitbewohner anhören das er seinen Hecht mit lebenden Köfi gefangen hat, die meisten würden dort so angeln (ab 2020 bin ich auch in dem Verein) weil man sonst nichts fängt. Als ich das Nichts in seiner Köderkiste gesehen habe, bin ich innerlich fast ausgerastet. Ich glaube der hat seit 40 Jahren nichts mehr eingekauft, er hat weder einen brauchbaren Spinner in der Box, noch sonst etwas. Mit einer total fertigen 50er Mono geht man auf Barsch, die 2 Kopytos sehen aus als liegen sie schon 20-30 Jahre im Koffer, Jigköpfe, Stahl/Titanvorfach? Fehlanzeige. Die Gummis zieht man unbebleit durchs Wasser, er ist felsenfest davon überzeugt das der See schlecht ist. 

Man muss ja nicht jeden neuen Köder kaufen, aber eine kleine Grundausstattung ist kein Fehler & ein bisschen verstehen was man tut, aber man gibt lieber dem Verein und dem See die schuld & angelt dann illegale Methoden um überhaupt was zu fangen. Das sind mir die allerliebsten...


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2019)

@Mike : Wie du mir aus der Seele sprichst!


----------



## Bilch (3. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich musste mir letztens vom Mitbewohner anhören das er seinen Hecht mit lebenden Köfi gefangen hat, die meisten würden dort so angeln (ab 2020 bin ich auch in dem Verein) weil man sonst nichts fängt. Als ich das Nichts in seiner Köderkiste gesehen habe, bin ich innerlich fast ausgerastet. Ich glaube der hat seit 40 Jahren nichts mehr eingekauft, er hat weder ein brauchbaren Spinner in der Box, noch sonst etwas. Mit einer total fertigen 50er Mono geht man auf Barsch, die 2 Kopytos sehen aus als liegen sie schon 20-30 Jahre im Koffer, Jigköpfe, Stahl/Titanvorfach? Fehlanzeige. Die Gummis zieht man unbebleit durchs Wasser, er ist felsenfest davon überzeugt das der See schlecht ist.
> 
> Man muss ja nicht jeden neuen Köder kaufen, aber eine kleine Grundausstattung ist kein Fehler & ein bisschen verstehen was man tut, aber man gibt lieber dem Verein und dem See die schuld & angelt dann illegale Methoden um überhaupt was zu fangen. Das sind mir die allerliebsten...


Das sind Typen, die jeden Satz mit den Worten, "damals, als wir jung waren ..." beginnen 

Ich werde jetzt riskieren attackiert zu sein und an dieser Stelle behaupten, dass man im Lichte, dass die Gewässer oft überfischt sind, auch das Angeln mit toten KöFis verbieten könnte.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt riskieren attackiert zu sein und an dieser Stelle behaupten, dass man im Lichte, dass die Gewässer oft überfischt sind, auch das Angeln mit toten KöFis verbieten könnte.


Überfischt sind die Gewässer doch nur, weil Horden von Spinnanglern rumrennnen, die meinen mindestens einmal pro Woche jedes Gewässer und jeden Hotspot abklopfen zu müssen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

... abklopfen zu WOLLEN...


----------

